# Suns Forum GM Draft - Trade and General Discussion Thread



## Seuss

You get to pick what team you want. Then we'll get an order of who gets to 
select first. You will all have *5 hrs* to make a pick when the draft starts, in which the person who makes the latest one MUST PM the person who is next. If you miss a pick, the next person will go, and you can pick at anytime but you lose out on players. Once everyone has a starting lineup and a bench we can compare and see who has the 
best team.

Sign up up now and select what team you want! :biggrin: 



*Participants:*
Dr.Seuss - Phoenix Suns
Dissonance - Portland Trail Blazers
MATRIX 31 - Cleveland Cavaliers
somejewishdude - Dallas Mavericks
Zei Zao - New York Knicks
ss03 - Toronto Raptors
kekai - Atlanta Hawks
Net2 - New Jersey Nets
GM3 - Chicago Bulls
KingPin66 - Miami Heat
THE TAKEOVER - Charlotte Bobcats
Vuchato - Denver Nuggets
wadeshaqeddie - New Orleans/OC Hornets
WhoDaBest23 - Houston Rockets
KiddFan4eva5 - Los Angeles Lakers
BootyKing - Orlando Magic
Cabron_James - Minnesota Timberwolves
Tiz - Seattle Supersonics
WildbyNature - Utah Jazz
Weasel - Los Angeles Clippers
cpawfan - Washington Wizards
VC4MVP - Golden State Warriors
thenetsfan - Sacramento Kings 
RDM - San Antonio Spurs
Samael - Memphis Grizzlies
Premier - Boston Celtics
qrich1fan - Milwaukee Bucks
sMaK  - Philadelphia 76ers
New Jazzy Nets - Detroit Pistons
Juxtaposed - Indiana Pacers


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: GM Draft Thread*

THE MATRIX 31- Cleveland Cavaliers


----------



## nffl

*Re: GM Draft Thread*

somejewishdude- dallas mavericks


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: GM Draft Thread*

Zei_Zao_LS - New York Knicks


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: GM Draft Thread*

Do the posters who read this thread know it's open to anyone right? Not just Suns fans?


----------



## Preacher

*Re: GM Draft Thread*

Milwaukee Bucks


----------



## ss03

*Re: GM Draft Thread*

ss03 - Toronto Raptors


----------



## Kekai

*Re: GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

kekai boi will take the hawks


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

I updated the rules.


----------



## Real

*Re: GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

Can I join?

If so I'll take the Nets


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*



Net2 said:


> Can I join?
> 
> If so I'll take the Nets



Of course, you can.


----------



## GM3

*Re: GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

Chicago Bulls please


----------



## Kingpin66

*Re: GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

Ill grab the Miami Heat


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

Charlotte Bobcats please


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

I'll take the Nuggets


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

Ill take NO Hornets


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

Sounds fun. I always like doing GM drafts and stuff.

I'll take the Rockets.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

*Re: GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

LA lakers plz!!


----------



## Seuss

*Re: GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

We have enough people do you want to start now?


Do that randomize thing so we get a order to pick from.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*



Dr.Seuss said:


> We have enough people do you want to start now?
> 
> 
> Do that randomize thing so we get a order to pick from.



No. We need to wait till every team is filled.


And yep. But you have to fill it out correctly to get accurate results.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

Wait, how are you gonna determine the order of the picks? I say you just draw out of a hat or something...

So I assume that Dissonance19 and Dr.Seuss are the head of this whole thing?


----------



## Seuss

*Re: GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*



WhoDaBest23 said:


> Wait, how are you gonna determine the order of the picks? I say you just draw out of a hat or something...
> 
> So I assume that Dissonance19 and Dr.Seuss are the head of this whole thing?



We're going to put all the names in a randomizer-thing which will give us the order of 
who picks first, second, ect.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

Yeah, and the order reverses for the 2nd rd though. So, whoever picks last is 1st in the 2nd rd. They have back to back picks.


----------



## BootyKing

*Re: GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

Ill take orlando thanks


----------



## Cabron_James

*Re: GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

I'll take Minny


Cabron James - Minnesota


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*



Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, and the order reverses for the 2nd rd though. So, whoever picks last is 1st in the 2nd rd. They have back to back picks.


Not sure if you guys have something to use but if not we use The Hat 1.5 at the Nets fourm and it works good.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*



THE TAKEOVER said:


> Not sure if you guys have something to use but if not we use The Hat 1.5 at the Nets fourm and it works good.


We had something, but that is A LOT better. Thanks man.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*



Dissonance19 said:


> We had something, but that is A LOT better. Thanks man.


no prob


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

i wanna pick eric piatkowski with my first pick he better not be gone damnit!


----------



## Tiz

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

I'll take the Sonics :biggrin:


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*



Kekai said:


> i wanna pick eric piatkowski with my first pick he better not be gone damnit!


As long as noone picks Latrell Spreewell... or Greg Ostertag!


----------



## Cabron_James

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

Are we allowed to trade our picks before the selection??? Cause I feel like trading my 1st rounder depending on its actual position.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*



Cabron_James said:


> Are we allowed to trade our picks before the selection??? Cause I feel like trading my 1st rounder depending on its actual position.


yes u can trade up or down!!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

I haven't said exactly, but yeah you can aslong as you still end up with 12, and get a player in return. But let me know about it though.


----------



## Cabron_James

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

It will depend on my position but if we all must have 12 men rosters does this mean that you can't trade 1 pick for 2 picks??

Let's say a person gets the #1 and wants to trade it for 2 picks instead; is it possible??


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*



Cabron_James said:


> It will depend on my position but if we all must have 12 men rosters does this mean that you can't trade 1 pick for 2 picks??
> 
> Let's say a person gets the #1 and wants to trade it for 2 picks instead; is it possible??



Aslong as you end up with 12, it's fine.


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

I will take the Utah Jazz...


----------



## Cabron_James

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*



Dissonance19 said:


> Aslong as you end up with 12, it's fine.


ok, thanks


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

I'll take the Clippers.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

I'll take Washington


----------



## Preacher

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

I have to bow out with the Bucks. 

The Navy is keeping me too busy lately. Sorry.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

I'll take the Warriors


----------



## thenetsfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

Sacermento Kings please


----------



## rdm2

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

I'll give it a go, San Antonio Spurs if they are free.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

Give me *Memphis*. I'll do my best Jerry West impression.


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

i wanna be like the suns and trade my picks for cash


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

As Memphis I'll do my best to bamboozle Houston. :rofl:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

I've done the draft order since I won't be participating. I'll post it as soon as the last teams have been selected.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*



Dissonance19 said:


> I haven't said exactly, but yeah you can aslong as you still end up with 12, and get a player in return. But let me know about it though.



Well, if someone trades 2 picks for 3 or something and ends up short, perhaps you can make a free agent pool thats "first come first serve" after the draft is finished?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*



ss03 said:


> Well, if someone trades 2 picks for 3 or something and ends up short, perhaps you can make a free agent pool thats "first come first serve" after the draft is finished?



Nope. You have to get a player in the trade or give one back or something. or have enough picks to get 12. I haven't seen others allow that though. The point of the draft is to draft.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

Yeah, we'll be voting on the best 12-man team, so it's gotta be twelve in my book. Since you yhave to keep it even, just tack on the 12th pick in the draft. Like, if you trade your 3rd, 4th, and 7th rounders for a 2nd and 5th rounder...just throw in the 12th rounder to make the numbers work.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

I'll take the Boston Celtics.

i must be bored.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*



Kekai said:


> i wanna be like the suns and trade my picks for cash



That can be arranged. I got billions of cash, err ucash.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*



Premier said:


> I'll take the Boston Celtics.
> 
> *i must be bored*.



So, what are you really trying to say? :biggrin:


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

gimme the Bucks


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*

i'll take the 6ers.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*

2 teams left, Detroit and Indiana!


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread (OPEN TO ALL)*



Weasel said:


> That can be arranged. I got billions of cash, err ucash.


send me the trade exception money in the mail and you can have any picks you want cuz lol


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> 2 teams left, Detroit and Indiana!



holy **** dude, great work on the selection thread lol. I would've repped but I must spread it first.


When we get enough people when should everyone start selecting? right when you put the order down? Or a designated time? Because they have 5 hrs to do it which may not be enough time for them to see it or something


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*

I'd set a time. I don't get home until 8:30PM tomorrow night, and won't be around much. I was hoping to get the other two teams tonight, post the draft order, and then have them start it tomorrow (Tuesday). Now, I dunno when it's gonna start. Probably late tomorrow night, unless two people happen to pick teams like...right now.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I'd set a time. I don't get home until 8:30PM tomorrow night, and won't be around much. I was hoping to get the other two teams tonight, post the draft order, and then have them start it tomorrow (Tuesday). Now, I dunno when it's gonna start. Probably late tomorrow night, unless two people happen to pick teams like...right now.



All right, then yeah we'll set it up for tomorrow when you get home then. maybe put a apprx start time in the title too?

we also could always ask people to PM me a list of who they would pick if they know they cant make it or something


----------



## BootyKing

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*

lol. Any bets my 5 hours to pick my player is while im sleeping . Damn different time zones . Maybe i just wont sleep until its over.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*



BootyKing said:


> lol. Any bets my 5 hours to pick my player is while im sleeping . Damn different time zones . Maybe i just wont sleep until its over.


it won't start till night time tomorrow.. and we don't know where we pick either yet. 

even if you think you'll miss one of your picks, send me a list of who you want the most, and I put it there for you.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*



Dissonance19 said:


> it won't start till night time tomorrow.. and we don't know where we pick either yet.
> 
> even if you think you'll miss one of your picks, send me a list of who you want the most, and I put it there for you.


I put something to that effect in the rules. Unfortunately for you, that means you are gonna have to be available pretty much...all the time. Haha.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I put something to that effect in the rules. Unfortunately for you, that means you are gonna have to be available pretty much...all the time. Haha.



damnit. haha

Maybe Weasel can help, since he is a CM. 

Or let's give someone else Mod powers for a week or something...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*



Dissonance19 said:


> damnit. haha
> 
> Maybe Weasel can help, since he is a CM.
> 
> Or let's give someone else Mod powers for a week or something...


Nah, don't think so with the mod powers. What we can do though is have them PM the person who is supposed to pick after them, and have them make the pick for them. I doubt we'd have to worry about dishonesty, and the chances of two people being gone for a 10 hour period are quite slim. Or, we could extend the period of 5 hours to 8 hours. Anyone else who has run a draft can tell us if that would be a bad idea or not, but if I were drafting I'd always make my pick as soon as I was available.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Nah, don't think so with the mod powers. What we can do though is have them PM the person who is supposed to pick after them, and have them make the pick for them. I doubt we'd have to worry about dishonesty, and the chances of two people being gone for a 10 hour period are quite slim. Or, we could extend the period of 5 hours to 8 hours. Anyone else who has run a draft can tell us if that would be a bad idea or not, but if I were drafting I'd always make my pick as soon as I was available.



I know. I was kidding about giving someone mod powers. Only admins can do that haha.

that's true. I said 5 even though I saw 8 on others but thought that was too much. I'd rather it go quicker haha.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*



Dissonance19 said:


> that's true. I said 5 even though I saw 8 on others but thought that was too much. I'd rather it go quicker haha.


Well, in that case they knew the requirement when they signed up, so it shouldn't be much of an issue.


----------



## BootyKing

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*

Thanks guys thats a good idea. Your doing a great job


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*

What I do is try to send out PMs in threes. I send a You're on the Clock, You're on Deck and You're two picks away PMs out. I may not always have the time to tell the on Deck that their now on the clock, but at least this way they've been alerted to check the thread and hopefully the person before them has PM'd them that it is now their turn.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*



Dissonance19 said:


> damnit. haha
> 
> Maybe Weasel can help, since he is a CM.
> 
> Or let's give someone else Mod powers for a week or something...



I can help.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*

Do we have the order of who will be picking first?


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Do we have the order of who will be picking first?


We do, but I'm not posting it until everyone has taken their team.


----------



## JuX

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*

I'll pick Indiana, as long as they're available.


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*

alright, now Detroit is the only team left.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*

ill take the pistons


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*



New Jazzy Nets said:


> ill take the pistons



Jux just did. Take the Pacers and we're set.


----------



## JuX

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*

Did I say Detroit?


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Jux just did. Take the Pacers and we're set.



Jux took the Pacers, so with Jazzy taking the Pistons we are all set.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (OPEN TO ALL)*



Weasel said:


> Jux took the Pacers, so with Jazzy taking the Pistons we are all set.



My bad I thought I read Detroit.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*

OK, we're set. Unfortunately, since I already announced the start time as 9:00PM tonight, I'm going to "officially" stick with that starting time so that noone misses their pick. You guys are free to start making your picks in that thread, but I won't start the 5 hour time limit until 10AM PST tomorrow morning so that noone gets screwed based on my change.


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*

Denver(Vuchato) trades 1st round pick (12) and 7th round pick (192) to Memphis(Samael) for 1st round pick (17) and 5th round pick (137)


----------



## Tiz

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*

Quick question....

Are players from this years draft available?


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*



Tiz said:


> Quick question....
> 
> Are players from this years draft available?


Id also like to know this because I was planning on making everyones teams on nba 2k6 and see how everyones team does. But if we can have rookies I may not.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*



Vuchato said:


> Denver(Vuchato) trades 1st round pick (12) and 7th round pick (192) to Memphis(Samael) for 1st round pick (17) and 5th round pick (137)


Yes, we have both agreed to this trade.

(Denver) Vuchato trades:

1st Round #12th Pick 
7th Round #192th Pick

(Memphis) Samael trades:
1st Round #17th Pick
5th Round #137th Pick


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*

What is the plan as far as these two threads? Is the other one only for picks or for comments also?


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*

I'm willing to take offers for my #4 pick


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*



Tiz said:


> Quick question....
> 
> Are players from this years draft available?



Then, how the hell would we beable to judge who has the best team if they haven't played in the NBA.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*

I think all players drafted should have to have played atleast one game at the NBA level in the 2005-2006 season.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*

I got the 9th pick, feel free to give offers for it. I'd prefer to move to the middle or end of the 1st round.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*

I have the 13th ppl looking 2 trade up or down for this pick and/or other please feel free to pm me.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*



VC4MVP said:


> I have the 13th ppl looking 2 trade up or down for this pick and/or other please feel free to pm me.


Check your PM I made you and offer.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*

I did and I pm'd u back


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*



VC4MVP said:


> I did and I pm'd u back


I made you another offer.


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*

has anyone sent Premier a pm yet?


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*



Samael said:


> I made you another offer.


I kno and i pm'd u back again.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*



VC4MVP said:


> I kno and i pm'd u back again.


I didn't get it but I'm just gonna assume that it's a no.


----------



## Kingpin66

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*

Im willing to trade my #3 pick..so if theres interest please pm me...Im willing to lose some spots in the 1st round

Im also willing to deal my 2nd and 3rd rounders for a 1st rounder to move up in the 2nd or get a 1st


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*



Kingpin66 said:


> Im willing to trade my #3 pick..so if theres interest please pm me...Im willing to lose some spots in the 1st round
> 
> Im also willing to deal my 2nd and 3rd rounders for a 1st rounder to move up in the 2nd or get a 1st


check your PM I've made you an offer, if you don't like it don't leave me hanging a simple "no" would be appreciated.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*



Vuchato said:


> has anyone sent Premier a pm yet?


I doubt he'll give it up unless you pay a price too high, which not too many people will. I mean, no one would have traded the first pick in the 2003 draft, similarly, no one will trade the choice to have whoever they want from the NBA, onto their team.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*

he's online at the moment someone needs to PM him and get this started.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*



Samael said:


> he's online at the moment someone needs to PM him and get this started.



Nope, he has his eyes set on Lebron and he's already made the pick. You can try to trade with him at the end though, probably won't happen.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*



ss03 said:


> Nope, he has his eyes set on Lebron and he's already made the pick. You can try to trade with him at the end though, probably won't happen.


What I was tryong to say here is that someone should PM him to start the draft, and I did, now it's starting, I'm not trading for James.


----------



## Kingpin66

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*

if anyone wants 1st rounder 3rd overall let me know now...in less than a half an hour i will pick...and serious offers please


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*

EDIT: NVM


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*

i got the middle pick 15, that has to be the worst pick ever blah


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*



Kekai said:


> i got the middle pick 15, that has to be the worst pick ever blah



I got #9, if you want to trade let me know. Id rather have #15.


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*



Weasel said:


> I got #9, if you want to trade let me know. Id rather have #15.


hmm since the GREAT weasel would rather have 15 i am honored to have 15 :


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*



Kekai said:


> i got the middle pick 15, that has to be the worst pick ever blah



you can pick your favorite player Steven Hunter with it.


----------



## JuX

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*

The draft is already underway? I'm wee confused.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*

Yeah, I was confused by that too but till I saw that Shu had this at the bottom of the selection thread




> The draft begins today at 9:00PM Arizona PST!
> 
> However, you are free to begin making your picks early. Since I am allowing this, the five hour clock for making your pick will not apply until 10AM Arizona PST on Wednesday morning





Oh yea, and remember any trades that were agreed upon, PM me with it so I can keep track


----------



## JuX

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*

Oh, I get it now. Thanks for clarifying that up.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*



Kekai said:


> hmm since the GREAT weasel would rather have 15 i am honored to have 15 :


Actually, in some ways thats a great pick because you get to pick at around the same position every round, 

15,16,15,16,15,16,15,16....

so in some ways, its a good way to build your team

*By the way, I'm still looking for 1st and 3rd round picks, so if anyone is willing to make a trade, please let me know. *


----------



## thenetsfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups (Now Closed)*

I have the 18th pick and want to move up in the draft willing to trade with anyone in front of me and willng to trade down if i get the right deal i will listen to any offer.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I need a 5th rounder desperately.

Anybody out there willing to take this trade:

Their:

5th, 9th and 10th rounders

For my:

6th and two 7th rounders

PM me if interested.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

remember trades must be even or you must get a player. you can't have an odd number. there are no FA picks up


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Trade

Phoenix trades and Washington receives
Pick #6
Pick #66

Washington trades and Phoenix receives
Pick #4
Pick #124


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I'm now willing to listen to offers for pick #6


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I might want to move up from #26 if anyone wants to move down. Though I doubt anyone would want to move down that far...


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Quick ques. whos better wade or kobe? How many years does kobe have left?


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Trade accepted by both Dr.Suess and Samael

(Phoenix) Dr.Suess Trades:

5th round #126th 
10th round #295th

(Memphis) Samael trades:


6th round #164th 
7th round #197th


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



KiddFan4eva5 said:


> Quick ques. whos better wade or kobe? How many years does kobe have left?



right now I'd take Kobe as a better player. future wise Wade may be just as good or little bit less than of a player Kobe is.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



KiddFan4eva5 said:


> Quick ques. whos better wade or kobe? How many years does kobe have left?


Well, how many years doesn't really matter because this draft is about RIGHT NOW. 

Also, Kobe is in great shape and so I'd give him atleast 4 more years at the top of his peak, and see a gradual (but not really fast) decline. 

like I said, Kobe is also at the top of his game right now, and so between wade and kobe? I'd take Kobe for overall skill but hey, surround them with the right players and you're fine


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Still willing to move down from #6


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I need a 3rd! Top 5th or below in the 3rd offer what you want if you're
willing to make a trade.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ss03 said:


> Well, how many years doesn't really matter because this draft is about RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Also, Kobe is in great shape and so I'd give him atleast 4 more years at the top of his peak, and see a gradual (but not really fast) decline.
> 
> like I said, Kobe is also at the top of his game right now, and so between wade and kobe? I'd take Kobe for overall skill but hey, surround them with the right players and you're fine


Just wondering cuz i wanted to see if made a right choice taking wade or bryant! I know kobe has years left, but i guess i was building for future! Kobe is prob better than wade, but i guess i went wit wade cuz of youth!


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I'm surprised Kobe and Wade went so high. I was expecting the bigs 
Dirk, Duncan, Yao, to go first.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



KiddFan4eva5 said:


> Just wondering cuz i wanted to see if made a right choice taking wade or bryant! I know kobe has years left, but i guess i was building for future! Kobe is prob better than wade, but i guess i went wit wade cuz of youth!


Well, Kobe also has more experience and slightly better defense. Both are great athletes and great in cluth situation, but not a bad pick either way. Arguments can be made for both, right now Kobe has a slight edge in that he's slightly better in a lot of areas, he has more experience, can shoot threes, and what not, but you didn't make a bad pick. 

Honestly, the Bryant, Wade thing won't make THAT big a difference, a lot of it will have to do with who you surround them with!

Also Dr. Seuss, are you really that surprised? I mean, in the first round, I think people are going with Best Player Available in some instances. Also, Bryant, James and Wade are all 3-dimensional players and so its not like you're picking Michael Redd with a top 10 pick. I know good centres are hard to find so I expect Yao Ming to go soon, or Dwight Howard, but Duncan's declining, so is Shaq, you could still build around them, but after this season, I think peoples choices are changing. I actually think Kevin Garnett is going to slip in this draft.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I'm surprised Kobe and Wade went so high. I was expecting the bigs
> Dirk, Duncan, Yao, to go first.


Yea, but oh well!


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Trade between WildNature

Phoenix trades:
*6th rounder
7th rounder*


Jazz trade:
*3rd rounder
12th rounder*


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Wildbynature gives 3rd and 12th 
for 
Dr.Seuss 6th and 7th.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

My two 5th rounders

for their

2nd and 7th rounders

any takers???


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

edit: anyone in the middle first round want to trade back? I have the #26 pick....


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Pick #9 is definetly for sale. Dissonance19 if you are interested PM me or anyone else that is interested.


----------



## qross1fan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Clips(Weasel) Trades #9 and 5th rounder

Bucks(qrich) Trades 1st and 2nd rounder


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

We have a trade to annouce:

The Clippers trade the 9th pick and the #129 (5th rounder) to the Bucks for the #22 pick and #39 pick.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

So, how's this going to work?? I know for a fact that *ss03* won't be showing up until tomorrow afternoon. 

He told me in a PM a while ago that he's going to bed already while we were disscussing our picks. How soon before I could pick ahead of him??


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> So, how's this going to work?? I know for a fact that *ss03* won't be showing up until tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> He told me in a PM a while ago that he's going to bed already while we were disscussing our picks. How soon before I could pick ahead of him??


Uh... you don't. The 5 (8?) hours goes by and I assume Dissonance picks whoever makes the most statistical sense at that point. 

*shrug*


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

The last pick was made 11:30pm Pacific time so does that mean that I can pick by 4:30pm cause there's a 50% that I will still be awake by then but that wouldn't be fair cause *ss03* is from the east as he told me, so that would be like 7:30am?? I'm sure he has other things to do that early. this is confusing?!? maybe I'll just PM my picks to dissonance


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I'm not exactly sure what Diss is doing about people not being around for their picks and not specifying through PM what they want in a just-in-case sense.

So... Unless ss03 sent in picks to Diss I assume Diss is going to have to make some sort of judgement call.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

5 hr thing doesn't start till tomorrow at 10 am. It's in the selection thread.

if you think by then or whenever your turn is, that you can't make it then PM me your picks.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> 5 hr thing doesn't start till tomorrow at 10 am. It's in the selection thread.


Oh, ok either way. I might be at work then so I'll be PMing you my selection for 11th and 12th is that ok??


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> Oh, ok either way. I might be at work then so I'll be PMing you my selection for 11th and 12th is that ok??



yep, its ok.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

To clarify, there won't be any judgment call picks made, especially since he's in the draft and people might suspect something. In the essence of fairness, the person who misses their pick will be skipped and then able to post their pick whenever they are able to sign on. But, as the rules say, they will have missed out on the players that otherwise would have been available when they would have picked. So say I have pick 2 and I don't show up in time. 3 and 4 and 5 makes their picks, but then I sign on. I make the next pick, and have missed out on picking the players that were already picked at 3, 4, 5.

But yes, since I messed with the start time the 5 hour deadline rule will not begin until 10AM tomorrow morning (AZ PST).


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Hmm..well a couple have already Pmed me their picks so.. I don't know?

I would pick according to the list though..


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> Hmm..well a couple have already Pmed me their picks so.. I don't know?
> 
> I would pick according to the list though..



I meant as far as judgment calls, like Zei was suggesting. He was mentioning you deciding a player for them that would be the statistical fit. Of course you will have to pick for people when they PM you with their picks. We did it that way because you'll be on more, plus there's no way to suspect you of anything. I mean, if you pick LeBron James when the Knicks actually wanted Renaldo Balkman because they thought the next team would pick him...someone is gonna notice...hehe.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> I meant as far as judgment calls, like Zei was suggesting. He was mentioning you deciding a player for them that would be the statistical fit. Of course you will have to pick for people when they PM you with their picks. We did it that way because you'll be on more, plus there's no way to suspect you of anything. I mean, if you pick LeBron James when the Knicks actually wanted Renaldo Balkman because they thought the next team would pick him...someone is gonna notice...hehe.


oooh ok.....

well during the day/afternoon I probably won't be on till maybe around 4 or 5.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I check the board before I go to work, usually from about 11:15am to 11:30am. Then I don't get back on until 8:30pm. But tomorrow night I'll be with the wife, so you might as well count me out until late Thursday night for the most part.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Note: Trying to acquire another 1st rounder in the 10-23 range without giving up the #16 pick.

So... yeah. Picks are on the trading block.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Remember, you need to have 12 picks though.


I'm looking to move into the middle of the first rd, if anyone wants to move to end ofit. I have the #26 pick.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Anyone one want wade? pm me offers!


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Anyone want to trade their 1st round my later rounds (2nd,3rd,etc) Pm me offers!


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Dissonance and Zei, ive the 13th pick so PM me with your offers and i'll tell u what i think.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I should've been cruel and made it a 2 hr time limit 


Time limit started about 7 mins ago. 5 hrs from now, the person next can pick.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

There has been a trade

UTAH trades 

The rights to Kobe Bryant
Utah's 5th Round Draft Pick
Utah's 10th Round Draft Pick
Utah's 11th Round Draft Pick

to Toronto for 

The Rights to Tracy Mcgrady
Toronto's 5th Round Draft pick
Toronto's 7th Round Draft pick
Toronto's 11th Round Draft Pick


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

This is ****ing gay! We have two guys who probable won't be on for the whole day thats 10 hours. We should change the damn time limit.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

They should really exercise the option of PMing their picks to Dissonance like I did, I still got what I wanted in the selection.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

person who is up next was on earlier. I actually sent him a PM earlier to trade after he left that message but he was gone.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I'm still looking for a 1st round pick before the 20's if anyones willing to part with theirs.


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Looking for a mid to late 3rd round pick. To make offer PM me.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

How long do i have to choose?


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

20 minutes. Hurry pick! =) 


Five hours.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> 20 minutes. Hurry pick! =)
> 
> 
> Five hours.


I know i had that originally but til wut time do i have to pick (EST)?


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I'm not sure if we're skipping Golden state. If we our you have 'till
10 eastern.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I'm not sure if we're skipping Golden state. If we our you have 'till
> 10 eastern.



1) He is Golden State

2) he has until 7:25 EST


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

EDIT: Maybe not if Dissonance doesnt sign back on.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Damnnit dissonance signed off and we were discussing deals, now im gonna have 2 wait til he signs back on. :curse:


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Still looking to trade down a bit. Ideal, would be 14-22 picks.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I've come 2 a conclusion about my pick. It will definetly be.............
































not Pat burke. :biggrin:


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



VC4MVP said:


> I've come 2 a conclusion about my pick. It will definetly be.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not Pat burke. :biggrin:


Damn you!! if select if you select Pat Burke before I do!!!


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

error


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> Trade Accepted by both WildbyNature and Samael:
> 
> (Utah) *WildbyNature* Trades:
> 
> 4th Round #116th pick
> 12th Round #356th pick
> 
> (Memphis) *Samael* Trades:
> 
> 5th Round #131th pick (via Minnesota)
> 11th Round #317th pick



Why the hell would u do that Samael? U move up from 12th to 11th, he moves up from 5th to 4th. Im confuzed at how u would do this.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



VC4MVP said:


> Why the hell would u do that Samael? U move up from 12th to 11th, he moves up from 5th to 4th. Im confuzed at how u would do this.


 You have it backwards I'm the one moving for 5th to 4th and he the one moving from 12th to 11th. Anyway it's a very low 4th I'm getting so the move is not that big really. And I'm giving him a high 5th.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> You have it backwards I'm the one moving for 5th to 4th and he the one moving from 12th to 11th. Anyway it's a very low 4th I'm getting so the move is not that big really. And I'm giving him a high 5th.


Oh, well nvmd, u are jsut really good at pulling of these trades.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Still waiting on Dissonance19. got about 15 mins left.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Ahhh **** it im picking!


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



VC4MVP said:


> Ahhh **** it im picking!


You can always just pick the best available and trade it later.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

He finally pm'd me back 2 mins ago, and i pm'd him back and it looks like we might have a deal, just waiting for him 2 accept or not.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

The earlier trade fell apart because of missing picks.

Here is the new revision:

trade on hold


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

We have a trade to announce.

*Golden State trades first rd #13 pick and 10th rder(don't know the number)*


*Blazers trade first rd #26 and 3rd rder #86*


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Alrite we have a trade:

Goldenstate Warriors recieve:
26th overall pick
3rd round pick

Portland recieves:
13th overall pick
10th rounder.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> We have a trade to announce.
> 
> Golden State trades first rd #13 pick and *10th rder(don't know the number)*
> 
> 
> Blazers trade first rd #26 and 3rd rder #86


#288


----------



## sMaK

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I'd like to move up in the second, maybe even into the late first round.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Charlotte, Orlando, Cleveland, New Jersey or Portland let me know
if you're willing to trade your second round pick. PM offers if you are.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Nice pick Dissonace to me it was the most logical next pick. I had a hard time figuring out myself wether to take Amare/Bosh or Gasol/Bosh last night. Now I feel like I selected Gasol a bit too early but I can always move him later if it doesn't work out.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> Nice pick Dissonace to me it was the most logical next pick. I had a hard time figuring out myself wether to take Amare/Bosh or Gasol/Bosh last night. Now I feel like I selected Gasol a bit too early but I can always move him later if it doesn't work out.


I was like thinking about Marion, Amare, Ray, and Melo pretty much. I made the trade and hadn't thought of who for sure. Amare seemed logical when I thought about ideas and a team more so. I was real close to taking Marion though.

If you hadn't taken Bosh or Gasol. I probably would've thought about one of them and just Marion.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Trade Accepted by both WildbyNature and Samael:

(Utah) *WildbyNature* Trades:

4th Round #116th pick 
8thth Round #236th pick

(Memphis) *Samael* Trades:

5th Round #131th pick (via Minnesota)
8th Round #224th pick


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> Trade Accepted by both WildbyNature and Samael:
> 
> (Utah) *WildbyNature* Trades:
> 
> 4th Round #116th pick
> 8thth Round #236th pick
> 
> (Memphis) *Samael* Trades:
> 
> 5th Round #131th pick (via Minnesota)
> 8th Round #224th pick



is that the trade you posted earlier?


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> is that the trade you posted earlier?


yes, it's the revised one, I just needed confirmation from WildbyNature to get it done.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> yes, it's the revised one, I just needed confirmation from WildbyNature to get it done.


well, next time wait for confirmation before posting it the first time. If I didnt have to pick I would've changed picks and then had to change em again and I'd be super pissed cuz that **** sucks haha


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> well, next time wait for confirmation before posting it the first time. If I didnt have to pick I would've changed picks and then had to change em again and I'd be super pissed cuz that **** sucks haha


 I got a confirmation the first time around then I was told to hold the phone so I jacked the trade out. Then it was confirmed again. there's a lot of action behind the scenes.:rofl:


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Quick question: Will we be able to waive people once everyone is picked, and pick up free agents?

Just wondering, as that is a good and viable manner in which to improve one's team without going under/over a 12 man roster.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Quick question: Will we be able to waive people once everyone is picked, and pick up free agents?
> 
> Just wondering, as that is a good and viable manner in which to improve one's team without going under/over a 12 man roster.



I asked a similar question before, and the response was that free agency is not an option, its all about drafting.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Quick question: Will we be able to waive people once everyone is picked, and pick up free agents?
> 
> Just wondering, as that is a good and viable manner in which to improve one's team without going under/over a 12 man roster.


nope. there is no point to it, unless someone put the rosters in and made it into a sim league. as far as I know, one person is going to put the players on the rosters and sim a season on 2k6 to see who has the best team, that way.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> nope. there is no point to it, unless someone put the rosters in and made it into a sim league. as far as I know, one person is going to put the players on the rosters and sim a season on 2k6 to see who has the best team, that way.


Nifty. Who's going to be putting the work into getting all that stuff into a 2k6 roster. Lord knows that won't be easy.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

How long we wait 'till Houston gets skipped? 

10 right? or 11.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> How long we wait 'till Houston gets skipped?
> 
> 10 right? or 11.



8:36 to 1:36

He gave me his picks incase time limit runs out though.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> 8:36 to 1:36
> 
> He gave me his picks incase time limit runs out though.



What the hell, you picked at 6. They clock should start after that. We shouldn't have to 
wait for the time limit to go off before it starts again. Thats so ****ing gay.


Just pick the guy he wants so others can go.


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> What the hell, you picked at 6. They clock should start after that. We shouldn't have to
> wait for the time limit to go off before it starts again. Thats so ****ing gay.
> 
> 
> Just pick the guy he wants so others can go.


I'm gonna bet you guys are in different time zones.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Vuchato said:


> I'm gonna bet you guys are in different time zones.



I guess we are. He's in Florida and I'm in Cali. :angel:


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Nifty. Who's going to be putting the work into getting all that stuff into a 2k6 roster. Lord knows that won't be easy.


I didn't know that it will all be put in 2k6 then simultated. And I persoanlly think that this method is flawed because sim league in 2k6 is based on player rating, if that's the case then from now on I will just draft based on player rating for example in 2k6: 

Dwight Howard has an 85 rating 
Steve Francis has an 87 rating 

this is already a big injustice right there, we all know who is more effective of the two in the real world. There must be some other way to determine the best teams.

other examples: 

Erik Dampier 84 rating
Micheal Redd 83 rating

no person in their right mind would tell me that they would rather take Dampier than Redd.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> I didn't know that it will all be put in 2k6 then simultated. And I persoanlly think that this method is flawed because sim league in 2k6 is based on player rating, if that's the case then from now on I will just draft based on player rating for example in 2k6:
> 
> Dwight Howard has an 85 rating
> Steve Francis has an 87 rating
> 
> this is already a big injustice right there, we all know who is more effective of the two in the real world. There must be some other way to determine the best teams.


1) Thats one of the ways they're doing it, just to see ( I think )
2) They may be usign updated rosters
3) Actually, go ahead and pick a bunch of people with the highest overall from whats left, trust me, it won't work, Dwight Howard has the 85 rating because 3PT, Long Range, and Middle Range Jumpers, passing, and the atheleticism in certain areas that a point guard has, he won't have, but his Inside, Dunk, and near the net abilities, as well as rebounding and defensive abilities are really high, and plus, Dwight Howard still has a lot of improving to do, this is the best of Steve Francis base on the 04-05 season. I mean, go ahead and pick based on the overall in 2k6, but it won't work out that well. Also, Dampier's overall is boosted by his overall strength, game sense, and defensive and rebounding abilities. Michael Redd is a scorer, and so those stats are high. Of course the stats are always slightly screwed p, thats why people edit them themselves, or install roster updates. 
4) OF course it's somewhat flawed, but not entirely, and a lot of other systems are. I mean, you can't use a "fantasy league" type system based on 05-06 season because everyone knows who to get to put the pieces together. I mean, there could be a panal of people who rank the teams from 1-30, and there are points awarded (small scale) for the top whatever, but again, theres the problem of biases. 

You decide. You have a valid point, but again, its just one way to do it. Also, overall ratings aren't what you should base it on, wouldn't work, you may end up with like 5PF's and 5SG's


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> I didn't know that it will all be put in 2k6 then simultated. And I persoanlly think that this method is flawed because sim league in 2k6 is based on player rating, if that's the case then from now on I will just draft based on player rating for example in 2k6:
> 
> Dwight Howard has an 85 rating
> Steve Francis has an 87 rating
> 
> this is already a big injustice right there, we all know who is more effective of the two in the real world. There must be some other way to determine the best teams.
> 
> other examples:
> 
> Erik Dampier 84 rating
> Micheal Redd 83 rating
> 
> no person in their right mind would tell me that they would rather take Dampier than Redd.



no, it's not like it's definitive. people will still judge based on rosters and who is the best. 2k6 thing was just something else to do. just keep drafting how you are.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ss03 said:


> 1) Thats one of the ways they're doing it, just to see ( I think )
> 2) They may be usign updated rosters
> 3) Actually, go ahead and pick a bunch of people with the highest overall from whats left, trust me, it won't work, Dwight Howard has the 85 rating because 3PT, Long Range, and Middle Range Jumpers, passing, and the atheleticism in certain areas that a point guard has, he won't have, but his Inside, Dunk, and near the net abilities, as well as rebounding and defensive abilities are really high, and plus, Dwight Howard still has a lot of improving to do, this is the best of Steve Francis base on the 04-05 season. I mean, go ahead and pick based on the overall in 2k6, but it won't work out that well. Also, Dampier's overall is boosted by his overall strength, game sense, and defensive and rebounding abilities. Michael Redd is a scorer, and so those stats are high. Of course the stats are always slightly screwed p, thats why people edit them themselves, or install roster updates.
> 4) OF course it's somewhat flawed, but not entirely, and a lot of other systems are. I mean, you can't use a "fantasy league" type system based on 05-06 season because everyone knows who to get to put the pieces together. I mean, there could be a panal of people who rank the teams from 1-30, and there are points awarded (small scale) for the top whatever, but again, theres the problem of biases.
> 
> You decide. You have a valid point, but again, its just one way to do it. Also, overall ratings aren't what you should base it on, wouldn't work, you may end up with like 5PF's and 5SG's


That's a pretty good explaination. overall ratings doesn't tell you that much but some ratings are purely based on reputation. But I have to admit it will still be interesting to see what a sim league spits out.



Dissonance19 said:


> no, it's not like it's definitive. people will still judge based on rosters and who is the best. 2k6 thing was just something else to do. just keep drafting how you are.


In that case I'll just keep drafting the way I would.


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I think it's safe to say WDB isn't signing on now.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Vuchato said:


> I think it's safe to say WDB isn't signing on now.




We're waiting for Kekai to get on. I guess hes coming.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Just be glad I was cool enough to set it to 5 hrs and not 8.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I never anticipated that this draft would be moving in such a glacial pace.

Dissonace should just draft for WDB he has his list with him, I believe.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> I never anticipated that this draft would be moving in a glacial pace.
> 
> Dissonace should just draft for WDB he has his list with him, I believe.



I can only do that if someone says they definitely won't be here. and he said he *might* not be so.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

This is fun when everyone is on but when people are suppose to be drafting and their 
not. Then it gets *stupid*.  


JOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're killing me.........


- edit by dissonance19.

quit using that word. say what you mean.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> This is fun when everyone is on but when people are suppose to be drafting and their
> not. Then it gets *stupid*.
> 
> 
> JOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're killing me.........
> 
> [/COLOR]


We should have like a designated "Busy Hour" in the GM Draft everyday. Where most members not all of course could be here and make trades and draft players.

Something like 8:30pm-9:30pm Pacific, 11:30pm-12:30am Eastern.

Even if it's just an hour everyday it might speed up things a bit cause there are some people who will take forever to draft. I don't know just a suggestion. I'm bored.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> This is fun when everyone is on but when people are suppose to be drafting and their
> not. Then it gets *stupid*.
> 
> 
> JOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You're killing me.........
> 
> 
> - edit by dissonance19.
> 
> quit using that word. say what you mean.


Geez man, stop whining. Anytime you get 30 people on one thing you are going to have delays. This is not supposed to end in one day, you should have known that before you signed up. If anything you should be thanking Joe for slaving away at this non-stop. He doesn't have to, you know.

PATIENCE

It's not like the season is starting anytime soon.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Geez man, stop whining. Anytime you get 30 people on one thing you are going to have delays. This is not supposed to end in one day, you should have known that before you signed up. If anything you should be thanking Joe for slaving away at this non-stop. He doesn't have to, you know.



lol

Someone had to say it.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Note: Looking to trade into the 18-23 range without getting rid of the #16 pick. PM offers and all that jazz.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I'm looking for a 3rd rounder. I'm willing to do a trade like this:

*Your 3rd and 12th
My 4th and 8th*

PM me if interested.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

yeah, dissonance the reason i mainly did that deal, is because i was so confuzed who to pick.I figured ill still get a great player that slides down plus a get a 3rd rounder.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Looking for a pick between 20-25.

Duncan is on the table, let me know if you're interested.


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Trying to move up in the Second Round using 56) Utah {My Second Rounder}. Make an offer. PM me.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



VC4MVP said:


> yeah, dissonance the reason i mainly did that deal, is because i was so confuzed who to pick.I figured ill still get a great player that slides down plus a get a 3rd rounder.


You know its funny, I was trying to get that pick from you to grab the exact same player Dissonance picked.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



VC4MVP said:


> yeah, dissonance the reason i mainly did that deal, is because i was so confuzed who to pick.I figured ill still get a great player that slides down plus a get a 3rd rounder.



I traded up cuz I wanted to get an impact type of player, and it took me an hr to decide lol. Thought about 5 or 6 different players. I figured that as well, by giving up a 3rd and asking for a later rd, you could still get a good player which is why I offered that. And yeah you could get a few steals at 26 with those who are on the board. I wasn't too sure that there would be.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> I traded up cuz I wanted to get an impact type of player, and it took me an hr to decide lol. Thought about 5 or 6 different players. I figured that as well, by giving up a 3rd and asking for a later rd, you could still get a good player which is why I offered that. And yeah you could get a few steals at 26 with those who are on the board. I wasn't too sure that there would be.


Well it all depends on how lucky he gets, but have two 3rd rounders helps him get solid scoring options. Jermaine O'Neal (Was considering him and Stoudemire at 10), Gilbert Arenas (I was thinking of grabbing him at 10 too), Joe Johnson, Jason Kidd (old, but can still play), Ron Artest, 

a lot of great options left, and so the bottom 10 still get a solid player, and they get an early second to pair up with. Dissonance gets to pair up Stoudemire with an early second now (going for a solid PG?)

All the possibilites


- - - I'm still wondering where Shaq will go though, after his injury, age, decline problems, he's still a solid pick.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Damn Dis, you traded up and took Amare who I wanted first! :laugh: It's all good though, I'm happy with VC.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



WhoDaBest23 said:


> Damn Dis, you traded up and took Amare who I wanted first! :laugh: It's all good though, I'm happy with VC.



That put me in a weird spot actually. At that point before I had PMed him to see what it would take to move up, it wasn't that serious till I left and he PMed me like 4 times. I was planning to take Marion, but I started thinking about it as well as a bunch of others as I mentioned.


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I'm looking for 2 things.

1) A late first rounder. I'll trade some picks for one.

2) Elton Brand (qrich has him). I have Jermaine and some picks for him.

Please PM me with an offer.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



somejewishdude said:


> I'm looking for 2 things.
> 
> 1) A late first rounder. I'll trade some picks for one.
> 
> 2) Elton Brand (qrich has him). I have Jermaine and some picks for him.
> 
> Please PM me with an offer.



you should PM him. He might not see this.


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> you should PM him. He might not see this.


I did. Just after showing my desire for a late first rounder (or early, early 2nd), I thought it might be a good idea to put that also. Kind of dumb know that I think about it.

But really any first round picks left or early second round picks then I want to talk to you. PM me.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

So far the selections are breaking nicely no drastic anomalies yet. My move up trade with Vuchato worked perfectly I told him that Melo would be there for him at 17th and he got him.

Anyone interested in trading a 3rd out there??


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

*Charlotte, Orlando, Cleveland, New Jersey New Orleans/Oklahoma
Indiana, San Antonio * are all wanted for a trade.

Duncan is on the table, I am interested in a 2nd round pick.


----------



## JuX

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Indiana has rejected a trade. ^


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> *Charlotte, Orlando, Cleveland, New Jersey New Orleans/Oklahoma
> Indiana, San Antonio * are all wanted for a trade.
> 
> Duncan is on the table, I am interested in a 2nd round pick.


What happened to your fun facts you ran out of them??


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> What happened to your fun facts you ran out of them??



what? it's about time he put something else there. lol


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> What happened to your fun facts you ran out of them??



Yeah, the facts came to an end. I might start it back up next season when more
facts are found. =)


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Just to clarify, we are not allowed to select rookies right?? or are we??


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> Just to clarify, we are not allowed to select rookies right?? or are we??




How would we tell how good your team is if you have a rookie? Go by his college
career? That probable won't work. But I don't know the rules.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> Just to clarify, we are not allowed to select rookies right?? or are we??



I think we all agreed on that they had to have played an NBA game


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> How would we tell how good your team is if you have a rookie? Go by his college
> career? That probable won't work. But I don't know the rules.



2k6 thing doesn't define it. just another way so. Nobody should draft with that in mind.


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Tim Duncan on the table. 

Miami (Dirk), Washington (KG), Milwaukee (Brand), Memphis (Pau Gasol), and Portland (Amare) are all wanted in a 3 way trade (Maybe others... just PM me if your interested).


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I'm interested in joining this "manage trois" only if I get another big for Gasol and a 3rd or 4th. PM with what's on th table.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> I think we all agreed on that they had to have played an NBA game


Actually, after I suggested that no one said anything? It makes sense though. 

Also, I'd be interested in acquiring a PF or C as well, but can only put in draft picks, but add me into the multi-team mix.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

How does this sound(revised)

Memphis trades:

Pau Gasol to Phoenix
5th rounder to Phoenix

Dallas trades:

Jermaine O'Neal to Memphis
3rd Rounder to Memphis
5th Rounder to Phoenix

Phoenix Trades:

Tim Duncan to Dallas
8th Rounder to Dallas
11th Rounders to Dallas


I'm givng up Gasol and my 5th while getting the lowest picked big on the trade. Phoenix gets two 5ths along with Gasol. Dallas gets the best big of the bunch in Timmy.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Quick, I'll pick in about 30 minutes but I am willing to trade my #22, note if you want to do a trade you must include a first rounder. Cheers.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

*rdm2 * Dude read your PMs I've sent 4 PMs since yesterday, don't leave me hanging.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Weasel I've PM you an offer


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

*"a cry for help"* 

*rdm2* for the love of God and everything that is good in this world read your PMs it's in the top right corner of the screen  

a simple yes or no will be much appreciated.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> *"a cry for help"*
> 
> *rdm2* for the love of God and everything that is good in this world read your PMs it's in the top right corner of the screen
> 
> a simple yes or no will be much appreciated.



The funny part is hes actually on right now.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> The funny part is hes actually on right now.


Unbelievable! I still have 4 unconfirmed messeges I sent to him and he's just right here at the Suns board. It's like talking to a zombie or something.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Trade to annouce:

Clippers trade:
#22 (1st), 112 (4th), 12 rounder

to NY for:
#45 (2nd), #76 (3rd), #105 (4th)


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Confirmed. I'll be running off to pick.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

great, a trade. someone is thinking, "let's put Joe to work again."


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> great, a trade. someone is thinking, "let's put Joe to work again."




You're our slave for a week. =)


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Fair trade. Weasel will have the deepest team by the end of the draft.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Zei's got a good team going now. Shawn Marion and Paul Pierce now


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> Zei's got a good team going now. Shawn Marion and Paul Pierce now


2 SFs??

Pierce goona play 2 or Marion gonna play 4??


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> 2 SFs??
> 
> Pierce goona play 2 or Marion gonna play 4??


Paul Pierce is naturally a SG, as far as the way he plays. He's been playing the SF spot because that's what the Celtics need out of him.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> 2 SFs??
> 
> Pierce goona play 2 or Marion gonna play 4??



Pierce plays the 2, or can play the 3. Marion can play the 3 or 4. it's not like they only play 1 position. it could work.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> 2 SFs??
> 
> Pierce goona play 2 or Marion gonna play 4??


Makes the most sense if Shawn Marion plays the 4


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I have a feeling the next pick will take all it's limit. rdm2 is up.


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Why?

Paul at 2

Shawn at 3

Thats what i would do?


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Sorry for taking almost the whole time, I was at work when I got back with about 1hour 40min left and then me Zei_Zao_LS had some good trade discussions.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ss03 said:


> Makes the most sense if Shawn Marion plays the 4


That's what I would do too. place them in 3 and 4 in the roster either way it gives Zei_Zao_LS a lot of versatility.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> I have a feeling the next pick will take all it's limit. rdm2 is up.


I swear, this dude doesn't read his PMs.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> That's what I would do too. place them in 3 and 4 in the roster either way it gives Zei_Zao_LS a lot of versatility.


Now I just have to get Boris Diaw and list him as my starting everything, eh?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Weasel said:


> Sorry for taking almost the whole time, I was at work when I got back with about 1hour 40min left and then me Zei_Zao_LS had some good trade discussions.



No need to apologize. My comment wasn't because of you coming on later and waiting. You have every right to. I just have a feeling about rdm2.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> No need to apologize. My comment wasn't because of you coming on later and waiting. You have every right to. I just have a feeling about rdm2.



Just applogizing in general. I know rdm2 was around when I first got online, he probably would have liked me to pick (or trade) sooner. haha


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

anyone know where that "somehow, Isiah" crap started? and please tell me how it is funny too?


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> anyone know where that "somehow, Isiah" crap started? and please tell me how it is funny too?



Its funny 'cause somehow Isiah Thomas screws **** up.

I think bbasok started it.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> I think we all agreed on that they had to have played an NBA game


Damn, I missed this. Changes some of my player valuations.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Its funny 'cause somehow Isiah Thomas screws **** up.
> 
> I think bbasok started it.



eh, it's only funny if you say he would. but "somehow Isiah" just sounds incredibly lame haha.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Hey, just wondering one thing, if Paul Pierce can be listed as Sg/Sf after playing SF all year, can't Kobe Bryant be listed as that as well, considering he started at SF twice this season, and he played SF often in the past?


Also, I'm looking for and early second or third rounder, if anyone's interested in making a trade


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ss03 said:


> Hey, just wondering one thing, if Paul Pierce can be listed as Sg/Sf after playing SF all year, can't Kobe Bryant be listed as that as well, considering he started at SF twice this season, and he played SF often in the past?
> 
> 
> Also, I'm looking for and early second or third rounder, if anyone's interested in making a trade


I think we're in charge of roster spots here right? So, you can probably move Kobe to SF if you want.

I myself am planning to place Gasol to C if I can't move him in the draft.

C Gasol
PF Bosh


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> I think we're in charge of roster spots here right? So, you can probably move Kobe to SF if you want.
> 
> I myself am planning to place Gasol to C if I can't move him in the draft.
> 
> C Gasol
> PF Bosh


If you plan on moving Gasol, why didn't you just take BPA? I thought you were trying to build a tough inside, and thats why you'll "get back to" me on the thing.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

*Dallas trades:*
Jermaine + 2nd rounder (To Phoenix)
4th rounder(#102) (To Clippers)
*
Phoenix trades:*
Duncan (To Dallas)
4th rounder(#115) + 8th rounder (To Clippers)

*Clippers trades:*
3rd(#76),10th rounder (To Dallas)
11th rounder(To Phoenix)

Dallas gets:  
Duncan, 3rd rounder(#76), 10th rounder

Clippers gets:  
two-4th(102, 115), 8th rounders

Phoenix gets:  
Jermaine, 2nd rounder(#42), 11th rounder



I numbered them for you Joe. =)


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> *Dallas trades:*
> Jermaine + 2nd rounder (To Phoenix)
> 4th rounder(#102) (To Clippers)
> *
> Phoenix trades:*
> Duncan (To Dallas)
> 4th rounder(#115) + 8th rounder (To Clippers)
> 
> *Clippers trades:*
> 3rd(#76),10th rounder (To Dallas)
> 11th rounder(To Phoenix)
> 
> Dallas gets:
> Duncan, 3rd rounder(#76), 10th rounder
> 
> Clippers gets:
> two-4th(102, 115), 8th rounders
> 
> Phoenix gets:
> Jermaine, 2nd rounder(#42), 11th rounder
> 
> 
> 
> I numbered them for you Joe. =)



Clippers confirm.

More work for Joe!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

you guys did a 3 way I see.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> you guys did a 3 way I see.



I believe thats called a threesome, and yes we did roleplay.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I believe thats called a threesome, and yes we did roleplay.



Roleplaying took too long though.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Any 1 want to do my 2nd and 6th rounders for 3rd and 4th rounders?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I believe thats called a threesome, and yes we did roleplay.



Saying "3 way" just implies it. Which is all I wanted to do.


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

if you wanted, you could make Earl Boykins a center. Your job is to make the best team possible, so you should stick to natural positions/positions they actually play.

Yeah, that took me way too long to type that


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

That must have been a tough one to work out, personally I think the Clippers got the best deal in terms of overall value comparitive to what they gave up.

^^^ Guy above me, I know we're supposed to make the best team, but Kobe plays just fine at SF, IF NEEDED


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ss03 said:


> That must have been a tough one to work out, personally I think the Clippers got the best deal in terms of overall value comparitive to what they gave up.



Yeah, he got a good deal. He was the filler.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Ok, someone go check pick thread and see if I got it right up to the picks I posted..I have the others documented separately and will add them later.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Vuchato said:


> if you wanted, you could make Earl Boykins a center. Your job is to make the best team possible, so you should stick to natural positions/positions they actually play.
> 
> Yeah, that took me way too long to type that


But if Marion as shown can be a PF for extended amount of games, you can use their versatility and put em there. Or anyone else with anyone else. Just an example.

But Pierce is more of a 2 and Marion is a 3. So, that will work and which is what he plans to do.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> Ok, someone go check pick thread and see if I got it right up to the picks I posted..I have the others documented separately and will add them later.



I think you got it right.

Looks good!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

This has a feel of an NFL draft. so much movement.


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

And so much time in between picks


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Damn so close to getting arenas!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Vuchato said:


> And so much time in between picks



It could've been worse. everyone else goes for 8 hrs. Nu uh, too much. 5 hrs. I should've made it 2 though :biggrin:


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> It could've been worse. everyone else goes for 8 hrs. Nu uh, too much. 5 hrs. I should've made it 2 though :biggrin:



3 would be the perfect time.

people let 2 hours go by them without noticing. With 3 you'll get reaction.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Every1 would get skipped if it was 3 hours, not every1 is constantly on bbb.net (even tho ive been on a lot lately).


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

5 hours is a good time, but I don't have much of a life, so I get bored waiting.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

*Golden State Warriors trade:*
2nd rounder
9th ruonder
*

Phoenix Suns trade:*
3rd rounder
5th rounder


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I had a juxtuposed sighting earlier but he just vanished


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



VC4MVP said:


> Every1 would get skipped if it was 3 hours, not every1 is constantly on bbb.net (even tho ive been on a lot lately).



yeah 5 seems good then. One person has missed their pick, and that's it.

and people can send me their picks if they know they're not going to be here. But say it definitely though, because if someone says they mightnot be here, I have to wait. I don't want to make a pick and later they come on with their time limit still going and the other person picked already. They might've changed their minds too.


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> *Dallas trades:*
> Jermaine + 2nd rounder (To Phoenix)
> 4th rounder(#102) (To Clippers)
> *
> Phoenix trades:*
> Duncan (To Dallas)
> 4th rounder(#115) + 8th rounder (To Clippers)
> 
> *Clippers trades:*
> 3rd(#76),10th rounder (To Dallas)
> 11th rounder(To Phoenix)
> 
> Dallas gets:
> Duncan, 3rd rounder(#76), 10th rounder
> 
> Clippers gets:
> two-4th(102, 115), 8th rounders
> 
> Phoenix gets:
> Jermaine, 2nd rounder(#42), 11th rounder
> 
> 
> 
> I numbered them for you Joe. =)


oh yeah... the suns confirm.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> *Golden State Warriors trade:*
> 2nd rounder
> 9th ruonder
> *
> 
> Phoenix Suns trade:*
> 3rd rounder
> 5th rounder


Trade confirmed. I agree.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> *Golden State Warriors trade:*
> 2nd rounder
> 9th ruonder
> *
> 
> Phoenix Suns trade:*
> 3rd rounder
> 5th rounder



another?


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Tim Duncan's on the table. Send me offers please.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

How much longer does Juxtaposed have??


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> another?




Someone has to keep you busy Joe. :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



somejewishdude said:


> Tim Duncan's on the table. Send me offers please.



Tim Duncan's gonna get traded around more than Paris Hilton


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



VC4MVP said:


> How much longer does Juxtaposed have??



till the end of the world


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Damn you guys are keeping Dis busy with all these trades. I'm confused already with who has who. :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



WhoDaBest23 said:


> Damn you guys are keeping Dis busy with all these trades. I'm confused already with who has who. :laugh:



check the picks thread.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> check the picks thread.


I dont think u posted are trade in your thread though.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



VC4MVP said:


> I dont think u posted are trade in your thread though.


I knew I forgot something...


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> Tim Duncan's gonna get traded around more than Paris Hilton


lmao


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



VC4MVP said:


> I dont think u posted are trade in your thread though.



You're collecting 3rd rders. I just noticed when I put the trade there. 3 of them you have.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> You're collecting 3rd rders. I just noticed when I put the trade there. 3 of them you have.


Dont forget about my two 5th rounders, and i still have my 4th rounder. My team is going to have a lot of depth.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

anyone picking in late first or early 2nd before I do, that is willing to take the player I want and then trade them to me for my 2nd and something else, PM me.  Or if you want to talk trade, PM me as well.

I pick 5th in the 2nd, so it's not that much of a drop


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

seriously, how much time left does juxtaposed have?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

4 hrs


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I live on the east coast, so wut happens if i end up getting my pick at 3 am, and i dont come back on til like 10 or 11am. That would be kinda unfair if got skipped, because i would be sleeping the whole time.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

should i pm u my top 3??


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

thats exactly what I did.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Vuchato said:


> thats exactly what I did.



yeah, but wut if neither of us are online at that time?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



VC4MVP said:


> should i pm u my top 3??



I'm sure they'll pick a lot sooner than that. But yeah, if you're going, put in order who you want but make it enough to be more than picks between you.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> I'm sure they'll pick a lot sooner than that. But yeah, if you're going, put in order who you want but make it enough to be more than picks between you.



Alrite ill send it 2 u soon.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Juxtuposed is here he will be selecting soon. He just replied to my PMs


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Yao was picked 7th Juxtuposed


----------



## JuX

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> Yao was picked 7th Juxtuposed


Geez, I am aware of it. I did not see the part, though.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I PMed juxtaposed right after the pick. Don't post in the selection thread unless it's to update the time.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Juxtaposed said:


> Geez, I am aware of it. I did not see the part, though.



LOL


That would be quite a steal if Yao fell to #24.


----------



## JuX

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

This is my first draft, so mind me.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I wanted Gilbert at 25 (almost fell) but did get another guy I really like

guess my team is gonna be a youth team, led by ROY Chris Paul


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Damn, how are u gonna steal CP3 right b4 i pick!!


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> I wanted Gilbert at 25 (almost fell) but did get another guy I really like
> 
> guess my team is gonna be a youth team, led by ROY Chris Paul



Nice pick at #25.

I'm intrgued to see who the last 5 are to leave with a guarnteed contract. =)


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> I wanted Gilbert at 25 (almost fell) but did get another guy I really like
> 
> guess my team is gonna be a youth team, led by ROY Chris Paul



Realisitically, though, I think Paul with some good vets would make the playoffs(if it was an actual team). Just depends on how good the vets are. Maybe if you get another star in there too.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

So, who's the steal of the draft so far???

to me it's Arenas at #23rd


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> So, who's the steal of the draft so far???
> 
> to me it's Arenas at #23rd


Yea, it's either Paul Pierce or Gilbert Arenas, so far for this round.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> So, who's the steal of the draft so far???
> 
> to me it's Arenas at #23rd



Yeah, id agree with that, but in my opinion the players selected from 23-26 were all steals, and could have even gone as high as the top 10.


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I'll trade a mid 3rd and a mid 5th for a (low-mid) 2nd. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Once again, anyone in the late first or early 2nd before me. I'd swap my 2nd and something else for it and a later rder. Or you could make the pick for me and I'd trade you my 2nd and something else.


----------



## Premier

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Paul Pierce is naturally a SG, as far as the way he plays. He's been playing the SF spot because that's what the Celtics need out of him.


Paul Pierce is more of a small forward, noting his his lack of quickness to effectively defend more agile shooting guards, his tendency to post-up, and his size and strength. Pierce is only playing shooting guard because Wally Szczerbiak is not athletic enough to play shooting guard. Pierce has been a small forward for the majority of the last two seasons.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> So, who's the steal of the draft so far???
> 
> to me it's Arenas at #23rd



Allen Iverson at #18, Gilbert 23, Pierce as well.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Premier said:


> Paul Pierce is more of a small forward, noting his his lack of quickness to effectively defend more agile shooting guards, his tendency to post-up, and his size and strength. Pierce is only playing shooting guard because Wally Szczerbiak is not athletic enough to play shooting guard. Pierce has been a small forward for the majority of the last two seasons.



How do you think a combo of Marion and Pierce would do though?


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Premier said:


> Paul Pierce is more of a small forward, noting his his lack of quickness to effectively defend more agile shooting guards, his tendency to post-up, and his size and strength. Pierce is only playing shooting guard because Wally Szczerbiak is not athletic enough to play shooting guard. Pierce has been a small forward for the majority of the last two seasons.



Thats funny because he only played starting guard 4 times this season. Also, thats why I suggested Pierce at 3 and Marion at 4, and plus, with Pierce at SF and Marion at PF, all you need is a shooting guard who does just that, shoot so its better than going out and finding a solid starting PF late in the draft.


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Completed trade 

Washington trades:

Kevin Garnett
6th round pick (#177)

Dallas trades:

Tim Duncan
5th round pick (#139)


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

WHAT? The guy nobody wants, gets traded for Kevin Garnett. Weird.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> WHAT? The guy nobody wants, gets traded for Kevin Garnett. Weird.



lol I wanted Duncan, I just wanted my team in a better position.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

By far the weirdest trade. Duncan losing value fast.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



somejewishdude said:


> Completed trade
> 
> Washington trades:
> 
> Kevin Garnett
> 6th round pick (#177)
> 
> Dallas trades:
> 
> Tim Duncan
> 5th round pick (#139)


Washington is pleased to receive Paris Hilton, I mean Tim Duncan


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



cpawfan said:


> Washington is pleased to receive Paris Hilton, I mean Tim Duncan




Talk about the circle of life. I start out with #6 pick I move up to Cpaw's 4 pick and get Duncan
he gets moved to Dallas then back to Cpaw. I feel like watching Lion King now.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> lol I wanted Duncan, I just wanted my team in a better position.



Alright, then why did you trade up to the 4th pick, lost picks there, just to grab Tim Duncan? You probably could have traded for him after he got picked, if he went before the 6th! 

Its also funny how Kevin Garnett, who was picked with your 6th pick, got more value than Tim Duncan who you traded up for? 

You know what, I think you're just restless and don't want to wait, so you go out and make useless trades without thinking, wish I offered you something (just kidding). 

No, not the worst moves ever, but you may have overthinked or underthinked everything.


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> WHAT? The guy nobody wants, gets traded for Kevin Garnett. Weird.


Let's just say Jews make good GM's/agents.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ss03 said:


> Alright, then why did you trade up to the 4th pick, lost picks there, just to grab Tim Duncan? You probably could have traded for him after he got picked, if he went before the 6th!
> 
> Its also funny how Kevin Garnett, who was picked with your 6th pick, got more value than Tim Duncan who you traded up for?
> 
> You know what, I think you're just restless and don't want to wait, so you go out and make useless trades without thinking,



I think I'll have the better team when everything is said and done! =)

I wanted Duncan and then I wanted to move up in the 2nd round so my back up 
plan was to replace TD with JO. But Jewishguy took him. 
I couldn't bribe Jewishguy. I've never seen someone who could careless about getting
TD. That was the amazing part. 


Doesn't this feel like the barber shop? Everyone hannging out and talking about pointless
****?


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> WHAT? The guy nobody wants, gets traded for Kevin Garnett. Weird.


I'm quite happy to have Timmy. I just got my own pick back and picked up an extra 3rd round pick for moving down slightly in the 5th and a 6th


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Yea, well the second round will be underway tomorrow, and I still want a 1-5 second or one of the last 3 1st's!!! 

Or if anyone who already drafted a PF or C in the first round is willing to trade them, please let me know!


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

MATRIX 31 has ruined our groove. We had like 5 straight picks in one hour.
New record? I think so.

He probable won't be on 'till 5 tomorrow. Knowing our luck.


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I think I'll have the better team when everything is said and done! =)
> 
> But Jewishguy took him.
> I couldn't bribe Jewishguy. I've never seen someone who could careless about getting
> TD. That was the amazing part.


Trust me I wanted Duncan. It's just if you trade up and screw up your later picks then the team is screwed. We tried getting Brand involved because I'm very high on him but it wouldn't happen.

I like Seuss's strategy though. He is going to have a very deep team.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> MATRIX 31 has ruined our groove. We had like 5 straight picks in one hour.
> New record? I think so.
> 
> He probable won't be on 'till 5 tomorrow. Knowing our luck.



I don't know how often he comes on. He might end up not coming on till it expires. But I pmed in case he checks his mail or something, or person before didnt


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



somejewishdude said:


> Trust me I wanted Duncan. It's just if you trade up and screw up your later picks then the team is screwed. We tried getting Brand involved because I'm very high on him but it wouldn't happen.
> 
> I like Seuss's strategy though. He is going to have a very deep team.



I don't know if I'll have a deep team. Moreso a great starting five and fillers.

I have Jermaine + 3 2nd round picks. Then I don't get to pick 'till 6th round.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> MATRIX 31 has ruined our groove. We had like 5 straight picks in one hour.
> New record? I think so.
> 
> He probable won't be on 'till 5 tomorrow. Knowing our luck.


We're on again Matrix31 and bootyking are here.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> We're on again Matrix31 and bootyking are here.



We might actually get to the 2nd round by tomorrow. 

Yee haw!


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> We're on again Matrix31 and bootyking are here.


I'm waiting too


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



THE TAKEOVER said:


> I'm waiting too



I'm not! I want bootyking to reply to my pm first! Hey, thetakeover, you willing to trade either of your consecutive picks?


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ss03 said:


> I'm not! I want bootyking to reply to my pm first! Hey, thetakeover, you willing to trade either of your consecutive picks?


I'll consider it but right now I'm not looking to move eather one, you can send me an offer though and I'll see.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Maybe I should predict time to expire more often. Both showed up long before...


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I'll say it again. Looking to move up (#35)if anyone wants to take the player I want and then work out a deal after. PM me.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

zzzz.....zzzzz....z...zz....zzz....zzz....

Ok, I'm just bored. And everytime someone posts in here about 20 other people checking 



:biggrin:


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Trade to announce ( I know..........)
*
Orlando trades:*
first round #29
2nd round pick

*Phoenix trades:*
Jermaine O'Neal
2nd round pick #48


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Trade to announce ( I know..........)
> *
> Orlando trades:*
> first round #29
> 2nd round pick
> 
> *Phoenix trades:*
> Jermaine O'Neal
> 2nd round pick #48


thought you were building something? lol that included Jermaine?


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I wonder if the takeover realized he had back-to-back picks


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Trade to announce ( I know..........)
> *
> Orlando trades:*
> first round #29
> 2nd round pick
> 
> *Phoenix trades:*
> Jermaine O'Neal
> 2nd round pick #48


He told me he was unwilling to trade it!


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Vuchato said:


> I wonder if the takeover realized he had back-to-back picks


lol, I did but I wasn't sure who to pick


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Here's another trade for you:

Utah trades:
2nd round pick (#56)
7th round pick (#190) (from Toronto)


Dallas trades:
3rd round pick (#76) (from L.A Clippers through New York)
6th round pick (#177) (from Washington)


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

This is going pretty quickly. I wonder what the odds are of this draft finishing before the Nets forum one.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Net2 isnt on, but Matrix31 is. :curse: then I would be next after.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> Net2 isnt on, but Matrix31 is. :curse: then I would be next after.


I can call Net2 but he might already be sleeping.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



THE TAKEOVER said:


> I can call Net2 but he might already be sleeping.



I wouldn't ask you to do that though. but he may his pick in 5 hrs after PHX picks.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

ANNOUNCEMENT: NBA2K6 will *NOT* have anything to do with this draft. I think someone mentioned that it'd be cool to do something like that, but this draft was not created for NBA2K6 or its rating system.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT: NBA2K6 will *NOT* have anything to do with this draft. I think someone mentioned that it'd be cool to do something like that, but this draft was not created for NBA2K6 or its rating system.



yeah I told them don't draft with that in mind.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> yeah I told them don't draft with that in mind.


Yep, I've gotten two PM's about it...hehe.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

so how will the best teams be determined then??


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

for my sake and yours. someone check out those updated trades and see if I didn't **** up? k thanks


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Trade to announce:

(Memphis) Samael Trades:


4th rounder #110 pick
8th rounder #224 pick
10th rounder #284 pick


(San Antonio) rdm2 Trades:


3rd rounder #83 pick
11th rounder #323 pick
12th rounder #338 pick


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT: NBA2K6 will *NOT* have anything to do with this draft. I think someone mentioned that it'd be cool to do something like that, but this draft was not created for NBA2K6 or its rating system.


Well how do we know who has the best team then?


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I hope one of two things happens, A) in the morning it is my pick or B) after I come back from work I haven't been skipped.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



somejewishdude said:


> Well how do we know who has the best team then?


1. THE TAKEOVER
2. Everyone else

all done!


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



somejewishdude said:


> Well how do we know who has the best team then?


It will be by vote or something, I would imagine. I'm not sure how Diss decided to do it, but I do know that using NBA2K6 ratings would be just about the worst possible way to see who had the best real life team.


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> It will be by vote or something, I would imagine. I'm not sure how Diss decided to do it, but I do know that using NBA2K6 ratings would be just about the worst possible way to see who had the best real life team.


ok that's cool.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> It will be by vote or something, I would imagine. I'm not sure how Diss decided to do it, but I do know that using NBA2K6 ratings would be just about the worst possible way to see who had the best real life team.


Should we ask all the players drafted to come and play a 1 game elimination torni?


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

we should make a thread of every team roster.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> It will be by vote or something, I would imagine. I'm not sure how Diss decided to do it, but I do know that using NBA2K6 ratings would be just about the worst possible way to see who had the best real life team.


Just a suggestion scrap it if you don't like it.
We make a list of all 30 teams then every GM that participated gets to vote 4 of their favorite teams that aren't their own. There will be a total of 120 points distributed all over the list. Then when every GM has voted the votes will be tallied for 1st, 2nd, 3rd...etc.

I'm sure we could get a pretty good idea that way.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

2k6 thing was just one way. I can't say that enough. and someone who has done a GM before can tell us how they did or are going, and maybe we can use that. or we'll figure it out. drafting by the ratings probably won't help even in the game anyway.

picks are on all in the pick thread. maybe I'll add a roster thing to it eventually.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

We could do a thing where each person votes for their top 5 or so teams. Then the 8 or 16 teams with the most votes each go into a tournament, where each round we vote to eliminate one team versus the other. Just one idea.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

The problem with 2K6 is that people will just draft the players that are rated the highest in a video game rather than who would make the best team.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> 2k6 thing was just one way. I can't say that enough. and someone who has done a GM before can tell us how they did or are going, and maybe we can use that. or we'll figure it out. drafting by the ratings probably won't help even in the game anyway.
> 
> picks are on all in the pick thread. maybe I'll add a roster thing to it eventually.


On the Nets forum we do it all. People (almost everyone that had 1 or both games) do a NBA Live, and 2K simulation. We also vote (make a poll of all 30 teams and just vote, I think you need 2 threads) and just pretty much do a lot of debating on who has the better team. Everyone seemed to like it last year and we are doing it again this year. Another thing we can do it match up 2 teams and have people vote who would win and make it into a tournament (ie: East vs West)


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



THE TAKEOVER said:


> On the Nets forum we do it all. People (almost everyone that had 1 or both games) do a NBA Live, and 2K simulation. We also vote (make a poll of all 30 teams and just vote, I think you need 2 threads) and just pretty much do a lot of debating on who has the better team. Everyone seemed to like it last year and we are doing it again this year. Another thing we can do it match up 2 teams and have people vote who would win and make it into a tournament (ie: East vs West)



Ah ok, sounds good. Then yeah we could do all that too. Or some of the things. We'll see what others think or even come up with and figured it out. 


But again, no one draft with the games in mind. Draft like you would as a GM.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Another thing with ranking teams is that people will have different strategies. I've done drafts were I had a theme of building for the future so I think it is good to have different categories when voting.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

and I'd just like to say, insomnia sucks. Although, I kinda slept for an hr and a half around 2ish to 330ish. or something haha. Then I tried again from 4 to 5, no luck.

Next time limit runs out at 7:49 and I am next. No use trying now.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

In all 3 drafts I'm in, Chris Paul and Richard Jefferson are on the same team. 3 different posters and all 3 have done it.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



cpawfan said:


> In all 3 drafts I'm in, Chris Paul and Richard Jefferson are on the same team. 3 different posters and all 3 have done it.



lol, that's hilarious. Doubt that ever happens again.


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



somejewishdude said:


> Here's another trade for you:
> 
> Utah trades:
> 2nd round pick (#56)
> 7th round pick (#190) (from Toronto)
> 
> 
> Dallas trades:
> 3rd round pick (#76) (from L.A Clippers through New York)
> 6th round pick (#177) (from Washington)


agreed...


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Damn i think WadeShaqEddie has the one of the best teams right now. CP3 and RJ.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

With NBA 2k6 simultaion im just seeing how well your team meshes together and how many wins and what kind of stats your team puts up.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



New Jazzy Nets said:


> With NBA 2k6 simultaion im just seeing how well your team meshes together and how many wins and what kind of stats your team puts up.



Remember, *DO NOT* draft with 2k6 in mind. That will not factor in who wins.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Looking to aquire a player that was picked in round 1 willing to work mostly with these picks-

41
80
140


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Trade to announce...


*
Phoenix trades:*
Josh Howard
#55 


*Wild trades:*
Tracy 
#76


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Trade to announce...
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix trades:
> Josh Howard
> #55
> 
> 
> Wild trades:
> Tracy
> #76


wow, how'd you pull that one off?


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Trade to announce...
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenix trades:
> Josh Howard
> #55
> 
> 
> Wild trades:
> Tracy
> #76


agreed


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ss03 said:


> wow, how'd you pull that one off?



Wild wanted a 2nd round pick + he gets Howard whos one of the best all-around players in the league.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Wild wanted a 2nd round pick + he gets Howard whos one of the best all-around players in the league.



I see, and yea he is, but it's hard to build a team around Josh Howard. 

You're getting the team I wanted kind of, because I was trying to get a last 1st round pick to get Ben Wallace to have Kobe + Ben,you got Ben + T-mac. 
Oh well


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Is it still possible to build a decent bench with two 11th and three 12th rounders?? or have I pretty much conceded depth?


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> Is it still possible to build a decent bench with two 11th and three 12th rounders?? or have I pretty much conceded depth?



LOL depth is overrated.

You need a solid starting 5 and then get fillers. You won't beable to get 

that good of bench players. So I'm trying to get a solid starting lineup and then get decent bench players.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I have a question about Andrei. He played the SG/SF/PF a lot last year like the last 20 games he satrted at SG so that means I can put him at any of those postions right?


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



New Jazzy Nets said:


> I have a question about Andrei. He played the SG/SF/PF a lot last year like the last 20 games he satrted at SG so that means I can put him at any of those postions right?



I'm pretty sure you're allowed to play them at the position you want them to play.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

you could put him anywhere, but here is what I have to say about that

you drafted him first. You are building around him. IMO, you should put your best player in his best spot (sf) and build around that position


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Alot of good players.....

J-Rich, Cassel, Ginobili, Peja.


----------



## rdm2

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Hey guys, any chance we can stickie the main threads for this draft? With the new posts it keeps fluctuating position and it can be hard to pinpoint the diff threads when they move around.


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



> With the 38th Pick, the San Antonio Spurs select Boris Diaw from France.


WOW... Let me just say this... :clap:


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> LOL depth is overrated.
> 
> You need a solid starting 5 and then get fillers. You won't beable to get
> 
> that good of bench players. So I'm trying to get a solid starting lineup and then get decent bench players.



No, it isnt, look wut happened to my team, the nets and detroit last season in the playoffs. They lost because they lacked depth. All u really need is one star, and then get solid players to build around him.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



VC4MVP said:


> No, it isnt, look wut happened to my team, the nets and detroit last season in the playoffs. They lost because they lacked depth. All u really need is one star, and then get solid players to build around him.



I'm talking about this draft. Not in real life. 

alot of players will be taken and they won't be alot of quality players in the 6th round.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I'm talking about this draft. Not in real life.
> 
> alot of players will be taken and they won't be alot of quality players in the 6th round.


There will probably still be impact players at least up until the 7th round.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

The way I see it.

1st round - Superstars/Allstars
2nd round - Allstars/Semi-Stars
3rd round - High Quality Starters
4th round - Still Quality Starters
5th round - Solid Starters
6th round - Great 6th Men/could still start
7th - 8th - Quality Bench
9th - 10th - Impact players/Boarderline Impact players
11th - 12th - Scrubs????

I might be wrong here.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Would really like to trade out of the 41st and 80th spots. Going to be leaving soon might not be around when my pick comes up. PM me offers. Would like to get a player picked later in the rounds for my 2nd and 3rd and 4th for your 5th and 6th.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I need a 3rd rder or possibly another 2nd. Only thing worthwhile to offer is my high 4th and something later. None of my players will be traded. Don't even ask


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Somethings wrong in the draft board. I don't what yet but I'm gonna go through over my trades. So far I have 13 picks listed in there.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> Somethings wrong in the draft board. I don't what yet but I'm gonna go through over my trades. So far I have 13 picks listed in there.


yea I noticed that a while ago, I was looking over what you had to offer you a trade and I was like...

13 picks? thats not right

Round 1 - 2 picks
Round 2 - 0
Round 3 - 1 pick
Round 4 - 1
Round 5 - 1
Round 6 - 0
Round 7 - 1
Round 8 - 0
Round 9 - 1
Round 10 - 1
Round 11 - 2
Round 12 - 3

Total - 13

There, that might help


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ss03 said:


> yea I noticed that a while ago, I was looking over what you had to offer you a trade and I was like...
> 
> 13 picks? thats not right
> 
> Round 1 - 2 picks
> Round 2 - 0
> Round 3 - 1 pick
> Round 4 - 1
> Round 5 - 1
> Round 6 - 0
> Round 7 - 1
> Round 8 - 0
> Round 9 - 1
> Round 10 - 1
> Round 11 - 2
> Round 12 - 3
> 
> Total - 13
> 
> There, that might help


Thanks for this I'll review my trades now.


----------



## Kingpin66

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Im willing to deal Miami Heats 2nd and 3rd round picks for a 1st rounder and something later.....or 2nd and 4th rounders for someone whos been picked...let me know I would like to get anything other than a PF already drafted..thanks


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Found the problem:

My 10th round #295 pick (via Phoenix) should belong to San Antonio according to my last trade.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Dissonance, u still didnt put our trade in the trade/picks thread.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



VC4MVP said:


> Dissonance, u still didnt put our trade in the trade/picks thread.


lol, oops. of all the things I forgot.. I also didn't know the 10th rder's number that i got from you since I just did it all last night. I got it now though.


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I have 12 picks

2nd	Josh Howard	Phoenix (from Orlando)
2nd Via Phoenix
5th Via Toronto
5th Via Memphis (Via Minnesota)
6th Via Phoenix
6th OWN
6th from Dallas thru Wash
7th OWN
7th Via Phoenix
8th Via Memphis
9th OWN
11th Via Toronto


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



WildByNature said:


> I have 12 picks
> 
> 2nd	Josh Howard	Phoenix (from Orlando)
> 2nd Via Phoenix
> 5th Via Toronto
> 5th Via Memphis (Via Minnesota)
> 6th Via Phoenix
> 6th OWN
> 6th from Dallas thru Wash
> 7th OWN
> 7th Via Phoenix
> 8th Via Memphis
> 9th OWN
> 11th Via Toronto


You will have a very deep and balanced team.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

He needs to start picking and stop trading.


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

why??? trading is much more fun.... LOL... I have some picks coming up, that i am going to keep....


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Yet another trade to announce... Man, this is so much fun....

Toronto Trades
51. Toronto 2nd
125. Toronto (from Utah) 5th
250. Toronto 9th
291. Toronto 10th
305. Toronto (from Utah) 11th



Utah Trades
32. Josh Howard SG/SF 2nd
175. Utah (from Phoenix) 6th
176. Utah 6th
177. Utah (from Dallas through Washington) 6th
224. Utah (from Memphis) 8th


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

you keep trading so much, you're gonna wind up with not that good of a team.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Wild trade. Picks got traded back to their original owner.
Kobe & JHoward combo looks good.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



WildByNature said:


> Yet another trade to announce... Man, this is so much fun....
> 
> Toronto Trades
> 51. Toronto 2nd
> 125. Toronto (from Utah) 5th
> 250. Toronto 9th
> 291. Toronto 10th
> 305. Toronto (from Utah) 11th
> 
> 
> 
> Utah Trades
> 32. Josh Howard SG/SF 2nd
> 175. Utah (from Phoenix) 6th
> 176. Utah 6th
> 177. Utah (from Dallas through Washington) 6th
> 224. Utah (from Memphis) 8th


Yep, I agreed to the trade as well. 

I still say my first offer would have been a lot easier to piece together though.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> Wild trade. Picks got traded back to their original owner.
> Kobe & JHoward combo looks good.



Tracy McGrady, Ben Wallace vs Pau Gasol, Chris Bosh vs Kobe, J-howard

Those are probable the best combos as of now.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Tracy McGrady, Ben Wallace vs Pau Gasol, Chris Bosh vs Kobe, J-howard
> 
> Those are probable the best combos as of now.


Amare Stoudemire + Michael Redd
Okafor + Billups

there are a couple of other solid duos as well


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Tracy McGrady, Ben Wallace vs Pau Gasol, Chris Bosh vs Kobe, J-howard
> 
> Those are probable the best combos as of now.


Inside/out combo of Amare & Redd is also pretty nasty.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Ok, someone go check the pick thread.


I'm thinking about next time making a 3-5 trade limit per team or something. this **** is ridiculous.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Thanks for picking for me Dissonance.

Also, if you anyone wants to trade their 2nd rounder let me know, I offer great depth.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

anyone who wants to give up a 2nd rder or a 3rd rder. Let me know. I have a high 4th rder and maybe another higher up pick for a lower one included.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Tracy McGrady, Ben Wallace vs Pau Gasol, Chris Bosh vs Kobe, J-howard
> 
> Those are probable the best combos as of now.



psh, selling my combo short. how dare you?


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I'm looking for some 5th-7th round picks. PM me with an offer.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> psh, selling my combo short. how dare you?



Amare and Redd isn't bad. CP3 and Richardson is a pretty good one as well.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> anyone who wants to give up a 2nd rder or a 3rd rder. Let me know. I have a high 4th rder and maybe another higher up pick for a lower one included.


I have plenty of 3rd rounders, send me an offer.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I just noticed, I now have 4 sixth rounders and 2 eight rounders, I actually have a shot at depth!


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



VC4MVP said:


> I have plenty of 3rd rounders, send me an offer.



I did. read your PMs !


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Looking to trade a couple mid-level picks (6-8) for a higher up pick and a couple low picks. PM offers!


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Joe, I only counted 9 picks for myself. Also, I have Utah's #76 which you didn't change.

I think I have a 10th rounder and as well as an 11th rounder and another 12th ruonder.
I counted the #76 pick even though you hadn't changed it yet.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Joe, I only counted 9 picks for myself. Also, I have Utah's #76 which you didn't change.
> 
> I think I have a 10th rounder and as well as an 11th rounder and another 12th ruonder.
> I counted the #76 pick even though you hadn't changed it yet.



changed it just now. and I looked. you traded your 10th to Memphis. you have 2 11th (one from LA) and 2 12th rders.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Ok, I thought I had more 11th rounders. I remember trading the 10th.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Ok, I thought I had more 11th rounders. I remember trading the 10th.



I don't see it. show me a trade of where I didn't put it or something. or count again. I'm not perfect, it's why I said for people to check for me after every trade. Guess, no one listens. They wait till later


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> I don't see it. show me a trade of where I didn't put it or something. or count again. I'm not perfect, it's why I said for people to check for me after every trade. Guess, no one listens. They wait till later



lol 

You misunderstood me, I meant "I remember trading the 10th rounder to Memphis"


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> lol
> 
> You misunderstood me, I meant "I remember trading the 10th rounder to Memphis"



oh woops. lol. Well did you count again?


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Ok, I only counted 10. I think I have a 9th rounder.

maybe another 12th rounder as well.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Ok, I only counted 10. I think I have a 9th rounder.
> 
> maybe another 12th rounder as well.



find me the trade or something. or changes I missed.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> find me the trade or something. or changes I missed.



lol 

I didn't count the players I selected. God I'm dumb.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> lol
> 
> I didn't count the players I selected. God I'm dumb.


.........


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Trade to announce:

(*Utah*) *WildbyNature* trades:

2nd round #55 pick (via Phoenix)
10th round #296 pick (via Toronto)

(*Memphis*) *Samael* trades:

3rd round #83 pick (via San Antoinio)
7th round #192 pick (via Denver)


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

ah yo joe man unsticky like 2 or 3 of the sticky threads and sticky the one with all the picks.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Kekai said:


> ah yo joe man unsticky like 2 or 3 of the sticky threads and sticky the one with all the picks.


no


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> Trade to announce:
> 
> (*Utah*) *WildbyNature* trades:
> 
> 2nd round #55 pick (via Phoenix)
> 10th round #296 pick (via Toronto)
> 
> (*Memphis*) *Samael* trades:
> 
> 3rd round #83 pick (via San Antoinio)
> 7th round #192 pick (via Denver)



wildbynature is gonna build around average players or really young players who wouldn't be significant for a long time.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> no



Joe, I agree with Kekai. Do we really need that Player ratings thing? Or the 'useful links' which have been there forever now?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Joe, I agree with Kekai. Do we really need that Player ratings thing? Or the 'useful links' which have been there forever now?



I can't just unsticky something without Shu. He wants them up there for a reason too.

And threads get highlighted when they're updated, or you see it on user control, it's not that hard.


----------



## JuX

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Kekai said:


> ah yo joe man unsticky like 2 or 3 of the sticky threads and sticky the one with all the picks.


Yeah, I mean, it's a hassle scrolling down for those thread like that and another a few threads apart often. Very often to see the updates.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> wildbynature is gonna build around average players or really young players who wouldn't be significant for a long time.


Who knows he must have some kind of strategy prepared.
I have sacrificed all my depth now, my sixth man off the bench will have to come out of the 9th round and others from 10th, 11th, 11th, 12th, 12th, and 12th. I will get all the forgotten players and somehow squeeze them in my rotation.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

ok there is an error. #296 is torontos pick utah traded


and #291 is what toronto traded to utah.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> ok there is an error. #296 is torontos pick utah traded
> 
> 
> and #291 is what toronto traded to utah.


sorry, my mistake it should be #291 just switch them I'll have Utah's 10th rounder.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> Who knows he must have some kind of strategy prepared.
> I have sacrificed all my depth now, my sixth man off the bench will have to come out of the 9th round and others from 10th, 11th, 11th, 12th, 12th, and 12th. I will get all the forgotten players and somehow squeeze them in my rotation.



You'll have one of those overrated teams with a stacked starting lineup. Everyone will want the ball, and the bench will get criticized, but you'll pull it off


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

There I sticked the pages.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

okay going to ask one more time. Looking for a player that was picked around 13-30. Willing to work with my 2nd, 3rd and 4th. So please anyone that isn't 100% set on their first round pick or wants later picks. Just PM me OR talk to me on AIM. IF not I will be making my pick fairly soon.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



New Jazzy Nets said:


> okay going to ask one more time. Looking for a player that was picked around 13-30. Willing to work with my 2nd, 3rd and 4th. So please anyone that isn't 100% set on their first round pick or wants later picks. Just PM me OR talk to me on AIM. IF not I will be making my pick fairly soon.



so there's no way you're trading out of the 2nd without a 1st round player in return?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

lol, Yeah good luck. There's still some good players out there. you're not thinking it through then.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Thats what I would strongly Prefer.


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> no


whooo whats up with you today


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Kekai said:


> whooo whats up with you today



I did it anyway. I was just in a bad mood.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

LOL

You should see the PMs Joe is sending me.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

JAzzy Nets, are you even close to a trade? Because this is rediculous.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

If I had his team or lackof right now. I know who I would take since he's on the board.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> JAzzy Nets, are you even close to a trade? Because this is rediculous.



If not, I still want it.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Jeez people get mad at me for taking a little of my time? I really have no idea who to draft right now or I would've made my pick.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



New Jazzy Nets said:


> Jeez people get mad at me for taking a little of my time? I really have no idea who to draft right now or I would've made my pick.



I wouldn't call two hours a 'little' of your time.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Im looking for a very late 2nd and 3rd round pick. SO if someone is interested we can work out the details


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Fine give me one last half hour if nothing then i'll just be forced to make the pick. You people don't get mad at people when they aren't on but if their on then somehow they are required to pick before their time? I really dont think a couple of hours makes a huge difference.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



New Jazzy Nets said:


> Fine give me one last half hour if nothing then i'll just be forced to make the pick. You people don't get mad at people when they aren't on but if their on then somehow they are required to pick before their time? I really dont think a couple of hours makes a huge difference.


If your looking to trade you should read you PMs, I sent you an offer for quite a while now and it's still unread.


----------



## BootyKing

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Im looking to move up in the 3rd round. If anyone has any offers


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> If your looking to trade you should read you PMs, I sent you an offer for quite a while now and it's still unread.



lol thats hilarious.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



New Jazzy Nets said:


> Fine give me one last half hour if nothing then i'll just be forced to make the pick. You people don't get mad at people when they aren't on but if their on then somehow they are required to pick before their time? I really dont think a couple of hours makes a huge difference.



Actually it does. The person who was suppose to pick after got off because you're taking so
long. And yes people do get mad at guys when they're not on to pick. But this has gotten really
rediculous.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Even if he picks now, the person after who is next is not on so. meh.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

okay this is the proposed trade that me and Lakers have agreed to

Pistons get 59, 62

Lakers get 41,80


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> Even if he picks now, the person after who is next is not on so. meh.




I'm on.........................................................


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I'm on.........................................................



*the person after who is next * 

you are next..the person after next


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I got Tony Parker, i thought he is a player who is getting better each season, So i nabbed him! Comments?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I would've looked at someone in the front court to go with Wade and get a PG later. But that's just me though.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



KiddFan4eva5 said:


> I got Tony Parker, i thought he is a player who is getting better each season, So i nabbed him! Comments?



You took my guy. God that pisses me off. ****ing Jazzy takes two hours then he gives his pick up so my guy can be taken.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> You took my guy. God that pisses me off. ****ing Jazzy takes two hours then he gives his pick up so my guy can be taken.


hehe!


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> I would've looked at someone in the front court to go with Wade and get a PG later. But that's just me though.


none is as valued as tony, went for best player available method!


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



KiddFan4eva5 said:


> I got Tony Parker, i thought he is a player who is getting better each season, So i nabbed him! Comments?


Its funny, when I was trying to get the 13th pick off VC4MVP, I wanted the same player that Dissonance took.

When I wanted this pick off of newjazzy, I wanted the same player that you took.

Well, you've got one heck of a back court, but so did the NJ Nets and look where they ended up. .


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



KiddFan4eva5 said:


> none is as valued as tony, went for best player available method!



huh? Don't overrate him now


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> huh? Don't overrate him now


Give me another player better than him at his age and not at sg thats left!


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



KiddFan4eva5 said:


> none is as valued as tony, went for best player available method!


Actually, there were players around the same value you could have taken, and it would even out if they were of slightly less value because it would do your team a lot more good. 

Dwyane Wade and Tony Parker, two great players but I just don't see how them playing together would work. They're both best as close ranged guards. Oh well, this would be fun to watch though.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



KiddFan4eva5 said:


> Give me another player better than him at his age and not at sg thats left!


Well, now you had to throw those qualifications on, about age and such. I'm just saying Wade and something inside would be more beneficial. or at least a SF or something. Hey, you asked what I thought, and I told you.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> You took my guy. God that pisses me off. ****ing Jazzy takes two hours then he gives his pick up so my guy can be taken.



Just imagine that I was never on. Then just barley made this trade when I first got on.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Im looking for a pick coming up soon.....just pm me if you are looking for a trade


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ss03 said:


> Actually, there were players around the same value you could have taken, and it would even out if they were of slightly less value because it would do your team a lot more good.
> 
> Dwyane Wade and Tony Parker, two great players but I just don't see how them playing together would work. They're both best as close ranged guards. Oh well, this would be fun to watch though.


They can be paint killers!!! It would work! I throw in some shooters and its a great duo!


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Injuries don't count do they? We count the player as healthy right?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Injuries don't count do they? We count the player as healthy right?



they are who they are I assume.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

im lookin to move up!


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Injuries don't count do they? We count the player as healthy right?


Well, we're looking at the players abilities as of the end of this season I assume

so I'd think

Injured - not that a big deal, we'd judge the team based on how it would be when the player comes out of injury I suppose

Injury prone - matters

Fragile due to injury/ uncertain - slightly matters
----------------------------------

TheMatrix... What round? You made a 2nd round pick already, so you can move up in this round really. Unless you want to go from 3rd to second? but you have a low third


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

if they currently have a freak injury or something it doesnt matter, but a injury prone player is definately a negative


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> if they currently have a freak injury or something it doesnt matter, but a injury prone player is definately a negative


i.e. Grant Hill


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I have a feeling that Suess is trying to trade that pick


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> I have a feeling that Suess is trying to trade that pick



I was but *no personal attacks* So, now I'm thinking of who to take.



-edit by dissonance19


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

good pick with Bibby


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Yea considering you want a point guard, bibby was ONE of the best picks you could have made. I personally would have gone with a different PG (have one in mind), but thats just me.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ss03 said:


> Yea considering you want a point guard, bibby was ONE of the best picks you could have made. I personally would have gone with a different PG (have one in mind), but thats just me.



Hes the best point guard left. Kirk is ok and Luke needs polishing plus Terry is just a jumpshooting point guard.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

The time limit expiration that's listed in the selection thread is that Pacific or Eastern???


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> The time limit expiration that's listed in the selection thread is that Pacific or Eastern???


5:57 AM EST

2:57 AM PST


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I'm looking to trade up into the 3rd, maybe 4th round and I have a couple 7ths and an 8th to offer. PM me with an offer if you're interested.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I always go by EASTERN TIME.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Anyone with multiple 3rd's or something? Offering my high 4th and 7th for it and a lower rder. Or if we can work out a deal or something besides this.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I need another third rounder as well, I have a 4th round pick, and a plethora of 6th round picks to trade.


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I'm looking to trade up to the 2nd round/early 3rd round. PM me with an offer.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Kekai picked marvin williams.. why? Hes not that good for a middle sec round pick.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Yeah, that's way too early. Too many good players left.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Marvin Williams went nuts at the summer league could break out this year but still a bit too high for me.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Now I understand why he got him. He's an Atlanta fan.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> Now I understand why he got him. He's an Atlanta fan.



Kekai? He's a Suns fan.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> Kekai? He's a Suns fan.


Oh that's right. Well maybe he wanted someone that's really from Atlanta since he's Atlanta's GM. I don't know I'm just trying to make sense of the pick.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Maybe that he didn't think it through?


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I'm suprised that he didn't take Steven Hunter...


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



somejewishdude said:


> I'm suprised that he didn't take Steven Hunter...


:rofl:


I'm sure that pick is coming soon


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Its not that bad a pick, maybe a little early because by the time Marvin Williams plays the way people think he will, Steve Nash will be like 35/36, so thats not a duo to see leading for a while. Its a good future pick, especially considering most GM's said at the beginning of last season that in 5 years, the best player from that draft will be Marvin Williams.

Its too bad we can't pick people from this years draft, I'd love to see how high Balkman would go.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

He would go undrafted lol


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Did Kekai just pick Marvin ****ing Williams??????


Whats the opposite of steal?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Did Kekai just pick Marvin ****ing Williams??????
> 
> 
> Whats the opposite of steal?



reach


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> reach




Well, thats the reach of the draft. I wouldn't of even thought about taking
Williams until the 9th-11th round.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I would expect Marvin to go 4th, 5th or 6th round. If I remember right this is the 2nd draft that has a Hawk player picked way too early.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

i no u cant be talking bout joe johnson. kid is a playmaker and scorer at the 2 spot. doesnt force anything, always plays under control. nice perimeter defender as well. he will take some of the playmaking away from baron to allow him to get his 20 and 6 comfortably, even though baron is an 7, 8 assists a night type of guy.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



THE MATRIX 31 said:


> i no u cant be talking bout joe johnson. kid is a playmaker and scorer at the 2 spot. doesnt force anything, always plays under control. nice perimeter defender as well. he will take some of the playmaking away from baron to allow him to get his 20 and 6 comfortably, even though baron is an 7, 8 assists a night type of guy.



I agree with Jazzy Nets. You took JJ in the first round when you could of gotten
someone better. I personally would of gone for the quality big men left. But now pretty 
are all gone.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I agree with Jazzy Nets. You took JJ in the first round when you could of gotten
> someone better. I personally would of gone for the quality big men left. But now pretty
> are all gone.



Joe Johnson pick was a good pick. Not many solid big men to begin with or not much left. Ben Wallace yeah, but he's all defense and on the decline.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

well with JJ then that makes 3 hawks taken too early in 3 drafts. JJ, Josh Smith, Marvin Williams


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I agree with Jazzy Nets. You took JJ in the first round when you could of gotten
> someone better. I personally would of gone for the quality big men left. But now pretty
> are all gone.


i didnt pick until #27. if u take a look at the draft, the only 2 "quality big men" left that u could argue for would be emeka and ben walace. well emeka is still way two young and im looking to win now. and ben? well he is the *biggest offensive liabilty that the first 10 rounds will see*. shot blocking and rebounds will be replaced, trust me. after i saw j.o. was gone, i just decided to address a tempo pushing, athletic, and smart backcourt.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



THE MATRIX 31 said:


> i didnt pick until #27. if u take a look at the draft, the only 2 "quality big men" left that u could argue for would be emeka and ben walace. well emeka is still way two young and im looking to win now. and ben? well he is the *biggest offensive liabilty that the first 10 rounds will see*. shot blocking and rebounds will be replaced, trust me. after i saw j.o. was gone, i just decided to address a tempo pushing, athletic, and smart backcourt.



Joe Johnson in the Nets draft

Josh Smith in the SE division draft

Marvin Williams in Suns draft


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

huh?????


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Jeez you people don't understand what im saying? Here maybe you will understand it like this

Joe Johnson picked #18 in the Nets draft

Josh Smith picked #36 in the SE division draft

Marvin Williams picked #46 in Suns draft

All of these players were picked too early


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

The Baron Davis choice was more of a reach than Joe Johnson. Joe Johnson was far from being a reach. He's relatively young, can do it all, and knows how to play.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Ah ok. ooops :biggrin:


Man today's been the slowest days for picking


:dead:


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ss03 said:


> The Baron Davis choice was more of a reach than Joe Johnson. Joe Johnson was far from being a reach. He's relatively young, can do it all, and knows how to play.


yeah, those were my thoughts..... health issues, weight problems, etc......

but the fact is baron averaged 18 and 9 last year.....

how are we going to consider him?


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I liked the Joe Johnson pick. I would've thought that he'd of gone a little later but still an excellent pickup. There wasn't any quality big men he wanted, so he went to the backcourt. JJ can do it all.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



THE MATRIX 31 said:


> yeah, those were my thoughts..... health issues, weight problems, etc......
> 
> but the fact is baron averaged 18 and 9 last year.....
> 
> how are we going to consider him?


as long as he is not jacking up shots he's a good pick


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Note: Looking to move into the 2nd or 3rd round if possible. Paul and Shawn aren't quite on the trading block.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> as long as he is not jacking up shots he's a good pick


lol, ill go tell him that :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

how would some of you guys rank the combos so far?


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Carmelo Anthony+#49 overall is the best.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Im liking what weasel is doing so far with Camby and Webber. He gets a shooter and he has the best team early. IMO


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I thought he could've waited and got Chris Webber, but that's just me.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



somejewishdude said:


> I liked the Joe Johnson pick. I would've thought that he'd of gone a little later but still an excellent pickup. There wasn't any quality big men he wanted, so he went to the backcourt. JJ can do it all.


He'd be a great player, if he had a better work ethic, and didn't throw up so many shots he shouldn't throw up.

Best duo? Its a pretty long tie so far, I don't know why but I like the Arenas + Diaw combo so far, that could become a great team.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Also I like your combo Diss. I'll like my threesome after this thing gets moving along


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I should've made it 2 hrs. 


This is to everyone. Remember if you know you're not going to be here send them to me. Even if it's a maybe, I'll pick whoever is on top of the list.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

make it 5 minutes like the real nba draft. haha. that would be hectic but fun


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



New Jazzy Nets said:


> make it 5 minutes like the real nba draft. haha. that would be hectic but fun



that would be awesome. I'd probably get a lot of PMs for people who aren't going to be here for that. Probably end up having to pick someone's draft. That would suck though.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

On a side note: I think we should get some of the most active people on here and join a actual fantasy draft with like 10 teams.

But to stay on topic. Uh i am looking to move up in the second round about 10 picks or so from pick 62.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> I should've made it 2 hrs.
> 
> 
> This is to everyone. Remember if you know you're not going to be here send them to me. Even if it's a maybe, I'll pick whoever is on top of the list.


Well, in some ways, people going to bed will not know when their pick is, if they check before and there are 3-4 picks inbetween. In a scenerio like that, I think they should say

"If my 5 hours are going to expire before ________ AM/PM, then pick 1. __________ 2.__________ " or however they want to list them.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ss03 said:


> Well, in some ways, people going to bed will not know when their pick is, if they check before and there are 3-4 picks inbetween. In a scenerio like that, I think they should say
> 
> "If my 5 hours are going to expire before ________ AM/PM, then pick 1. __________ 2.__________ " or however they want to list them.



They see that there are 4 picks inbetween, they should send it, with a possibility that they could be going. Aslong as it's close. It holds everyone else up though, when they don't.


btw I sent you a PM to say you were right about the clips picks earlier today, but you didnt read it. I accidently gave the Bucks a pick they shouldnt have.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I've been following all the other drafts in the Nets & Orlando forums and I think ours here is the most exciting of the 3. We have had so many trades already and it's only the 2nd round, mostly thanks to the wildest GM around, WildbyNature he is certianly living up to his name.

My Fav combo so far:

Amare/Redd
Kobe/JHoward
Big Ben/TMac
Pierce/Marion
I'm not a fan of the Shaq/Jamison but Jamison had one of the highest value at that point so you can't blame him for taking him.
I also like what Weasel is doing his team won't be built by a combo it will be a very solid 5, his starting 5 will already be set by the end of the 4th round and with a 6th man too.


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I was trying to get Ben Wallace from Dr. Seuss but he wanted to keep him. I was going to build my team around defense but I guess I'll get a new strategy...

Ben Wallace and KG... how's that for interior defense?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



somejewishdude said:


> I was trying to get Ben Wallace from Dr. Seuss but he wanted to keep him. I was going to build my team around defense but I guess I'll get a new strategy...
> 
> Could you imagine Ben Wallace and KG on defense? How's that for interior defense?



I lost track of where KG was. He was traded for Paris Hilton right? I coulda sworn KG was still on Washington lol


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I like my Trio of Tmac, Bibby, Ben.

Tmac and Bibby make up for the scoring liability of Wallace. And Wallace makes this team a better defensive team just by himself.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I like my Trio of Tmac, Bibby, Ben.
> 
> Tmac and Bibby make up for the scoring liability of Wallace. And Wallace makes this team a better defensive team just by himself.



I'm gonna laugh if Ben gets exposed in Chicago w/o Sheed and rest of the Pistons helping out on defense or their length.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> I'm gonna laugh if Ben gets exposed in Chicago w/o Sheed and rest of the Pistons helping out on defense or their length.



I doubt he'll get exposed since he has a solid defender next to him in P.J. Brown.
Pj's no shot blocking but he understands where to be and what to do.


----------



## BootyKing

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Depressing my team doesnt have much going for it ATM. lol. I'll have to get on the phone and see what i can do.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I like my Trio of Tmac, Bibby, Ben.
> 
> Tmac and Bibby make up for the scoring liability of Wallace. And Wallace makes this team a better defensive team just by himself.


i dont know if this would work.
t-mac wouldnt get enough touches. i would trade bibby for a more pass first guard. no need to have a scoring guard if u have one of the best scorers in the league. i would think itd be a lot of 1 on 1 going on. u need distrubution from your players. 

also, is t-mac injury prone?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I doubt he'll get exposed since he has a solid defender next to him in P.J. Brown.
> Pj's no shot blocking but he understands where to be and what to do.



I still think he showed a bit of a decline from last yr to this past yr. He won DPOY based on rep and because Artest didnt play as many games with the Kings. He did wonders for their defense when he came in.


----------



## BootyKing

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I see Jermain O'Neal is listed as PF, however with the acquisition of Al Harrington, O'Neal may get moved to C. If it works out that way can i have him as my C.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



BootyKing said:


> I see Jermain O'Neal is listed as PF, however with the acquisition of Al Harrington, O'Neal may get moved to C. If it works out that way can i have him as my C.



Yeah, if you know they play 2 different positions and have before, and I didn't put it. it's fine.


----------



## BootyKing

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Is it nearly time up?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



BootyKing said:


> Is it nearly time up?



it's up. go pick


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Richardson is a steal. He should've gone higher. I almost took him at 35.


----------



## BootyKing

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> Richardson is a steal. He should've gone higher. I almost took him at 35.


 :biggrin:. Hope he breaks out even more this year.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> Richardson is a steal. He should've gone higher. I almost took him at 35.


Hes a huge steal there. I tried to trade up to grab him but no go. congrats on a great pick. IMO the steal of the draft so far.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Looking to move up, pm me offers plz.


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



KiddFan4eva5 said:


> Looking to move up, pm me offers plz.


ditto

Man... my 3 guys got selected in a row. I didn't think that any of them would fall to #56 untill like a couple hours ago.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I just noticed Wild is up for picking... Wonder if he'll pick/


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

of all the times he is not on, it's now...he was on a lot yesterday too. person after him is on


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> of all the times he is not on, it's now...he was on a lot yesterday too. person after him is on



I hope he picks before I go to sleep, I would hate to miss my pick while I was sleeping. I guess if he doesn't come online I would have to PM my picks again.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Weasel said:


> I hope he picks before I go to sleep, I would hate to miss my pick while I was sleeping. I guess if he doesn't come online I would have to PM my picks again.



that's scary. I was just about to PM you and had it typed out about this but I opened up another browser to check something, though I forgot what lol. I got sidetracked..

I was saying in it

you might want to send me your picks cuz I don't know if wildbynature is coming on or not. Although I may go to sleep earlier. I don't know yet.


I need to check how much time he has left.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I'm thinking about changing it to 3hrs because this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> I'm thinking about changing it to 3hrs because this is getting ridiculous.


He has around 3 hours and 16 minutes or so. Basically slightly over 3 hours.

Weasel won't be awake, you might not be awake. 

My suggestion is, suspend all picks except the current, and the next until 12EST or something. When time runs out, Weasel's pick is counted, if Wild comes on in time, he makes his pick after Weasel, then starting at 12, start the 3 hour clock, and the person after Weasel gets until 3:00 EST.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> that's scary. I was just about to PM you and had it typed out about this but I opened up another browser to check something, though I forgot what lol. I got sidetracked..
> 
> I was saying in it
> 
> you might want to send me your picks cuz I don't know if wildbynature is coming on or not. Although I may go to sleep earlier. I don't know yet.
> 
> 
> I need to check how much time he has left.



How much time does he have? I think I may stay up in case he doesn't show tonight.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I don't know. Kinda late to do it. Not everyone would know.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> I'm thinking about changing it to 3hrs because this is getting ridiculous.



Please Joe. 

Just make sure everyone knows. I would send PMs to everyone participating so they can't say they didn't see.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Weasel said:


> How much time does he have? I think I may stay up in case he doesn't show tonight.



don't think it's worth it to stay up. 4:54am is when it expires.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> don't think it's worth it to stay up. 4:54am is when it expires.


Is that Eastern or Pacific? If is is Pacific I'll probaby be around.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Please Joe.
> 
> Just make sure everyone knows. I would send PMs to everyone participating so they can't say they didn't see.



well, if someone wants to do it for me. then yeah. lol. I've done enough 

you can only send to 5 at a time.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Weasel said:


> Is that Eastern or Pacific? If is is Pacific I'll probaby be around.



Eastern. 

Pacific would mean it would be 1:54 wouldn't it?


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> Eastern.
> 
> Pacific would mean it would be 1:54 wouldn't it?


No, if it were 4:54 Pacific, then it would be 7:54 EST...

So for people in the Eastern timezone, its better, but in the pacific TZ.. Who'd be awake?


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> Eastern.
> 
> Pacific would mean it would be 1:54 wouldn't it?



Opps I meant if it is Eastern I would be around. So since it is Eastern, I'll be up around 2am Pacific at the latest, so its all good for me.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ss03 said:


> No, if it were 4:54 Pacific, then it would be 7:54 EST...



Pacific is 3 hrs back, is it not?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Weasel said:


> Opps I meant if it is Eastern I would be around. So since it is Eastern, I'll be up around 2am Pacific at the latest, so its all good for me.



Ah ok, thought that is what you meant


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> Pacific is 3 hrs back, is it not?



Yea of Eastern

so 4:54 EST would be 1:54 PST

but 4:54 PST would be 7:54 EST


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ss03 said:


> Yea of Eastern
> 
> so 4:54 EST would be 1:54 PST
> 
> but 4:54 PST would be 7:54 EST



That is what I was talking about 4:54 EST


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Sorry it took so long to post my pick. I was at work. :biggrin:


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



WhoDaBest23 said:


> Sorry it took so long to post my pick. I was at work. :biggrin:



well I tried to send you a PM just now to tell you Sheed was taken but your PM storage is full


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> well I tried to send you a PM just now to tell you Sheed was taken but your PM storage is full


so did I!
If you want a 3pt shooting PF, there are still some good ones available, but some may be a reach.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> well I tried to send you a PM just now to tell you Sheed was taken but your PM storage is full


I just realized that, my bad. Me and Samael are discussing a trade right now though, so yeah. Either me or him will make the pick tonight.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Trade to annoounce:

(Houston) *WhoDaBest23* trades:

2nd rounder #47th pick
5th rounder #134th pick


(Memphis) *Samael* trades:

2nd rounder #55th pick
5th rounder #126th pick


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> Trade to annoounce:
> 
> (Houston) *WhoDaBest23* trades:
> 
> 2nd rounder #47th pick
> 5th rounder #134th pick
> 
> 
> (Memphis) *Samael* trades:
> 
> 2nd rounder #55th pick
> 5th rounder #126th pick


Confirmed.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



WhoDaBest23 said:


> Confirmed.



More work for me.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> Trade to annoounce:
> 
> (Houston) *WhoDaBest23* trades:
> 
> 2nd rounder #47th pick
> 5th rounder #134th pick
> 
> 
> (Memphis) *Samael* trades:
> 
> 2nd rounder #55th pick
> 5th rounder #126th pick


Nice good trade. But man I wanted that pick wish you didn't have your pm box full and got on earlier. I had a better offer for you. But richardson is gone so im not interested nayone. Anyway I like this trade nice and even these are the trades I like to try and make but it rarely works.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

apparently Samael picked Kyra Sedgwick











She's The Closer


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

What do you guys think of the pick?? too high?? 

I needed a shooter, I was torn between Gordon and Peja. Then I figured that Gordon actually had a higher 3pt% 7th in the league, so I went with him. I still feel like it's a bit of a reach for Gordon but I needed a shooter now and I can settle for an undersized 2 guard since I don't need any rebounding from him, I have two 20 and 10 guys in the middle for that. And Gordon can close out games.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> apparently Samael picked Kyra Sedgwick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's The Closer


:rofl:


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> apparently Samael picked Kyra Sedgwick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's The Closer


:laugh:

Nice pick though Samael. You used it wisely.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> What do you guys think of the pick?? too high??
> 
> I needed a shooter, I was torn between Gordon and Peja. Then I figured that Gordon actually had a higher 3pt% 7th in the league, so I went with him. I still feel like it's a bit of a reach for Gordon but I needed a shooter now and I can settle for an undersized 2 guard since I don't need any rebounding from him, I have two 20 and 10 guys in the middle for that. And Gordon can close out games.



Hm...maybe a slight reach but someone else may have reached for him too after you so.


I seriously need to move up. I have my eye on someone and because I traded my 3rd I have no bait besides a high 4th and a 5th I would part with. 


Though it got me Amare so...


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

*gasp*

Weasel, what gave you the idea to take Gerald Wallace?


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Weasel just made me feel bad with my trade with Houston.

One of the conditions with my trade with Houston was that I'm not going to pick Gerald Wallace because he going to be his guy at the 55th.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Weasel, I personally think is having the best draft. He's drafting everyone I wanted. Guess I didn't know their value


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Samael, y r u making so many trades, it is just pointless. Everytime i come here, u have a new trade.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

It's clear I have the best team. =)

Samael can't top Bibby, Tmac, Wallace.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Smak's time is up right? 

Man I'm pissed that Gerald was taken. Thanks Weasel! :curse:


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



WhoDaBest23 said:


> Smak's time is up right?
> 
> Man I'm pissed that Gerald was taken. Thanks Weasel! :curse:


When I said you had no guarantee that your guy would be there, it wasn't mean to be a curse. Although, I kind of expected Gerald Wallace to go a little earliar.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> It's clear I have the best team. =)
> 
> Samael can't top Bibby, Tmac, Wallace.


I have the highest scoring trio so far at 59 PPG. Ben Wallace is only one man he can't stop both my towers. And Gordon will be open as the ocean to rain down those 3s.


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I got the 56th pick and I'm willing to trade down for a later 2nd or an early 3rd. PM me with an offer if you're interested.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> I have the highest scoring trio so far at 59 PPG. Ben Wallace is only one man he can't stop both my towers. And Gordon will be open as the ocean to rain down those 3s.


If you want to look it at by PPG, didn't my duo get as many points as his trio? IT doesn't matter though, can't look at it that way.

Also, your "towers" are both pretty even in abilities at the moment (bosh will end up the better player by a fair bit IMO) but they'll have to fight for points inside now. You still have a good team coming together, even though I think you should have picked a PG over Gordon because the PG can set up plays for your two "towers". 

I still think if you traded down to the 20's with one of those picks, and got a high second rounder out of it.

You could have had something like Ben Wallace/ Chris Bosh / _________ / Ben Gordon / Tony Parker


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I don't really understand the Shaun Livingston pick... he's a 3rd/4th round guy.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I agree I at least thought that the starting Guard on that team would get taken before the the backup. Just me though. Solid pick if your going for best potential I guess


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Josh Smith now Livingston? Wow some crazy picks if you ask me.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



somejewishdude said:


> I don't really understand the Shaun Livingston pick... he's a 3rd/4th round guy.


He's clearly going to be a great playmaker... but he's a bit of a reach with that pick, considering there are great proven players, still to be taken.

Josh Smith was a good pick though, that wasn't exactly a reach.


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ss03 said:


> He's clearly going to be a great playmaker... but he's a bit of a reach with that pick, considering there are great proven players, still to be taken.


I know he's got potential but I still wouldn't take the guy untill the 4th round since we are drafting on the 'win now' philosophy.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Jewishdude, stay on to pick after DaBest goes.


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ss03 said:


> If you want to look it at by PPG, didn't my duo get as many points as his trio? IT doesn't matter though, can't look at it that way.
> 
> Also, your "towers" are both pretty even in abilities at the moment (bosh will end up the better player by a fair bit IMO) but they'll have to fight for points inside now. You still have a good team coming together, even though I think you should have picked a PG over Gordon because the PG can set up plays for your two "towers".
> 
> I still think if you traded down to the 20's with one of those picks, and got a high second rounder out of it.
> 
> You could have had something like Ben Wallace/ Chris Bosh / _________ / Ben Gordon / Tony Parker


I felt like I needed to build my inside out combo early. Gordon had very high 3pt% at Chicago a team that had no post presence whatsoever so imagine what he can do to my team where I have two. I thought about getting a PG but the only available ones were scoring PGs and I'm not really high on Luke since he's a major defensive liability and Miller can't shoot a wide open three even with a smaller ball.

Also Gasol and Bosh are both NBA certified "chokers" so Gordon was a real necessity for me. Gasol and Bosh can keep games close and Gordon can just close it out come the 4th quarter. 

I actually had a pending deal to trade Gasol to New Orleans but the trade feel apart when Indiana picked Shaq but I'm still confident that I can still improve this team.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Samael said:


> I felt like I needed to build my inside out combo early. Gordon had very high 3pt% at Chicago a team that had no post presence whatsoever so imagine what he can do to my team where I have two. I thought about getting a PG but the only available ones were scoring PGs and I'm not really high on Luke since he's a major defensive liability and Miller can't shoot a wide open three even with a smaller ball.
> 
> Also Gasol and Bosh are both NBA certified "chokers" so Gordon was a real necessity for me. Gasol and Bosh can keep games close and Gordon can just close it out come the 4th quarter.
> 
> I actually had a pending deal to trade Gasol to New Orleans but the trade feel apart when Indiana picked Shaq but I'm still confident that I can still improve this team.


respectable


----------



## Samael

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



THE MATRIX 31 said:


> respectable


thanks.


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Looking to trade down... I have the current pick (#56) and I request at least I high 3rd. PM me with offers please.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Geez, you guys can't read times and put down when someone expired? Just let me figure it out myself then huh?


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> Geez, you guys can't read times and put down when someone expired? Just let me figure it out myself then huh?


I thought the time expiring was assumed when whodabest went ahead and made his pick(even though it was 4 hours after), sorry


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I can't believe Manu lasted this long. Paris is very happy


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Starbury in utah. Your name says it all. thankfully this is a fantasy draft and not real life. Good solid pick though.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



cpawfan said:


> I can't believe Manu lasted this long. Paris is very happy



lol

yeah, I bet if this was last yr, he'd be picked late first, maybe even top of the 2nd. Just he was injured and not at the forefront as much.

I suggested he go with Manu when he asked, which made him say that in the selection thread...


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> lol
> 
> yeah, I bet if this was last yr, he'd be picked late first, maybe even top of the 2nd. Just he was injured and not at the forefront as much.
> 
> I suggested he go with Manu when he asked, which made him say that in the selection thread...


In my initial list I had expected to take someone else, but then I double checked and couldn't believe he was still there.

Amazing how much lower this group thinks of Timmy and Manu


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



cpawfan said:


> In my initial list I had expected to take someone else, but then I double checked and couldn't believe he was still there.
> 
> Amazing how much lower this group thinks of *Timmy* and Manu



I think very high of TD. Thats why I moved up to make sure I got him.
But I needed to move him so I could get a better overral team. Which I did.
I was surprised Smith was picked over Manu though.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



cpawfan said:


> In my initial list I had expected to take someone else, but then I double checked and couldn't believe he was still there.
> 
> Amazing how much lower this group thinks of Timmy and Manu


Yea, you got pretty lucky. Mind you, so far you're building the spurs without what may soon be/ or already kind of is their biggest asset, Tony Parker. However, you're building around Duncan so you can turn this into a better team than the spurs I guess..


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I was going to take Manu but then I realized that I needed a playmaker PG.

The reason I took Ridnour over Cassell was that Ridnour was the best playmaker of the 3. I love Cassell but he is really a shoot first PG. Either that or dumping it down to Brand. With Ridnour, I can either dump it down to KG or use Ridnour to create plays for other players. There will be plenty of scorers to choose from in the 3rd round but right now I like my team.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

yeah, ridnour is a solid selection. a pass first pg is hard to come by. he'll get 45 dropped on him but so what. :biggrin:


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



 THE MATRIX 31 said:


> yeah, ridnour is a solid selection. a pass first pg is hard to come by. he'll get 45 dropped on him but so what. :biggrin:


He could easily take Eric Snow or something as a defensive backup for Ridnour.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Looking to trade into the 3rd round. Willing to trade my 4th rounder to sweeten the deal.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Ridnour seems like the kind of player to me that everyone thinks he has the talent and is ready to breakout any yr but ends up never doing so. I still think you could've gotten him with your 3rd.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> Ridnour seems like the kind of player to me that everyone thinks he has the talent and is ready to breakout any yr but ends up never doing so. I still think you could've gotten him with your 3rd.


He is what he is, and will always be around the same. 
There were definitely still come better PG's to be had.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

There is a chance he could develop later like Nash did, but I think he'd have to go to another team for it.

Also, if anyone hasn't seen. I added on rosters in the draft pick thread so people can see it all together with who is on what team. You're welcome.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Do some of you guys think I reached with Smith in the 2nd round? I mean he's real young and he's just starting to tap into his potential with the all-around game he has right now. Superstar potential, he's not just about dunks and blocks anymore. And none of you guys can beat my team in a slam dunk competition. :biggrin:


----------



## Vuchato

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



cpawfan said:


> I can't believe Manu lasted this long. Paris is very happy


I was close to taking him, I actually had him highest on my board, but I thought that Hinrich fit better with Melo.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

u need a pass first solid ball handling pg asap


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> There is a chance he could develop later like Nash did, but I think he'd have to go to another team for it.
> 
> Also, if anyone hasn't seen. I added on rosters in the draft pick thread so people can see it all together with who is on what team. You're welcome.


Nash could always shoot.... and unlike Nash, he got a starting role and a lot of minutes early off to develop, and didn't.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I thought you knew that I was playing Shawn at the 3 and Pierce at the 2, Diss?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I thought you knew that I was playing Shawn at the 3 and Pierce at the 2, Diss?


It was earlier, and I was tired (I may have insomnia)...I'll change it


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Yeah. Trying to keep everyone playing their natural positions, which means Shawn finally gets a break from guarding 7 footers! 

Can I get an "Amen"? Hallelujah? Nothin'?

You guys suck.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> It was earlier, and I was tired (I may have insomnia)...I'll change it


and I thought you knew I was playing Kobe at centre and Josh Howard at PG


.... J/K..

You know, it's quite ironic that "Miami's" first choice was Dirk.

- Sorry not ironic, I think coincidental makes more sense.

- - - Yea but a 12RPG SF is kind of weird.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ss03 said:


> Nash could always shoot.... and unlike Nash, he got a starting role and a lot of minutes early off to develop, and didn't.



Ridnour will breakout next year. Thats almost guaranteed with the new coach, Bob Hill who wants the Sonics playing fast ball. And he'll have a year with Wilcox who can get some lobs from Luke.
He'll be a 14pts 8asst player next year. Possible better. That'll be a solid year.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Yeah. Trying to keep everyone playing their natural positions, which means Shawn finally gets a break from guarding 7 footers!
> 
> Can I get an "Amen"? Hallelujah? Nothin'?
> 
> You guys suck.



I also coulda sworn you said you were going to do that even though I thought you;d put them at the 2 and the 3.

Marion will be at the 3 this yr.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



ss03 said:


> and I thought you knew I was playing Kobe at centre and Josh Howard at PG
> 
> 
> .... J/K..
> 
> You know, it's quite ironic that "Miami's" first choice was Dirk.
> 
> - Sorry not ironic, I think coincidental makes more sense.
> 
> - - - Yea but a 12RPG SF is kind of weird.



It's only weird cuz no one does it. No one is quite like Shawn Marion though 

Just the overall stuf he does. since 00-01 playing 79-81 games a season, 36-41 mins, averaging between 19-21ppg, the stls, the blks, rebounds for a 6'7" player. Though, I hope we cut down on his minutes this yr. He seemed to have gotten tired during the playoffs despite 26/12 during Clips series. 

It's funny though cuz people point to last yrs playoffs and he did great up till Bruce Bowen guarded him. People just see that one series and act like an expert off of one series.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> It's only weird cuz no one does it. No one is quite like Shawn Marion though
> 
> Just the overall stuf he does. since 00-01 playing 79-81 games a season, 36-41 mins, averaging between 19-21ppg, the stls, the blks, rebounds for a 6'7" player. Though, I hope we cut down on his minutes this yr. He seemed to have gotten tired during the playoffs despite 26/12 during Clips series.
> 
> It's funny though cuz people point to last yrs playoffs and he did great up till Bruce Bowen guarded him. *People just see that one series and act like an expert off of one series*.



I think people use that series to point out that Marion isn't really a franchise player. 
Also, people use that series to show that hes not really an MVP player either. Everyone knows Marion can play some good *** basketball. Hes a rich mans Dennis Rodman.


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I think people use that series to point out that Marion isn't really a franchise player.
> Also, people use that series to show that hes not really an MVP player either. Everyone knows Marion can play some good *** basketball. Hes a rich mans Dennis Rodman.


I always saw him a a Pippen/Rodman Cross


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I think people use that series to point out that Marion isn't really a franchise player.
> Also, people use that series to show that hes not really an MVP player either. Everyone knows Marion can play some good *** basketball. Hes a rich mans Dennis Rodman.



Well, yeah I know he's not a franchise player, he's stil a star and unordinary player. He doesn't have to be a franchise player for that. But even so, it's Bruce Bowen who guarded him.

I would never say Marion deserves MVP, even for the all the things he does. Maybe consideration. He had those streak of monster games which were all documented in the apperciation thread. Had that back to back games 31/24, and then 44/15 in that span.. 3rd player ever to have 75 pts/39 rebounds back to back. Moses and Hakeem, only 2 others.

Maybe if had those monster type games more consistently maybe he would get more than consideration.


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Vuchato said:


> I was close to taking him, I actually had him highest on my board, but I thought that Hinrich fit better with Melo.


(Regarding passing on Manu Ginobli)

I was close to taking him too, but Ridnour is a better fit with my team.



ss03 said:


> He could easily take Eric Snow or something as a defensive backup for Ridnour.


Exactly.



Dissonance19 said:


> I still think you could've gotten him with your 3rd.


There is about 25 picks between my second and third... I tried to trade down but none of the offers were good enough for me/the other person. Ridnour wasn't going to see the beginning of the third round... I guarantee it. He was the best pass first PG left so I took him. He fits my system.



Dr.Seuss said:


> Ridnour will breakout next year. Thats almost guaranteed with the new coach, Bob Hill who wants the Sonics playing fast ball. And he'll have a year with Wilcox who can get some lobs from Luke.
> He'll be a 14pts 8asst player next year. Possible better. That'll be a solid year.


Thank you.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Oh, and if Ridnour does that then Seattle is winning that division and going to the playoffs.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

joe johnson has been placed on the trading block for the time being. pm me with offers


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I'm looking to trade up into the 4th/5th round. I'm also looking to trade down from the #79th pick (3rd round) for a later 3rd, etc. PM me with offers please.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I'm looking for a 3rd rder of any kind, even late. but all I have is a 4th and 5th as trading pieces.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

nice pick with iggy.


----------



## Kingpin66

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Thank you...I apologize for the long wait...I fell asleep...anyone interested in my 3rd rounder please pm me..Its in the next few picks..Thanks


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Trade to announce...

Dallas trades:
3rd round (#79)
8th round (#222)
9th round (#259)
12th round (#342)

Portland trades:
4th round (#95)
5th round (#146)
11th round (#326)
12th round (#335)


I'm finally set to have a deep team. A 4th, 5th, 6th, two 7ths, and two 10ths...


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

eh, draft picks don't always say depth. you have to pick the players to make depth 

like someone could take Steven Hunter early...


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> Well, yeah I know he's not a franchise player, he's stil a star and unordinary player. He doesn't have to be a franchise player for that. But even so, it's Bruce Bowen who guarded him.
> 
> I would never say Marion deserves MVP, even for the all the things he does. Maybe consideration. He had those streak of monster games which were all documented in the apperciation thread. Had that back to back games 31/24, and then 44/15 in that span.. 3rd player ever to have 75 pts/39 rebounds back to back. Moses and Hakeem, only 2 others.
> 
> Maybe if had those monster type games more consistently maybe he would get more than consideration.



Yeah, we all know Marion is a heck of a player.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Yeah, we all know Marion is a heck of a player.



:cannibal:


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Man there are alot of trades happening... I feel for you Dis.

Here is the list for 'most trade champion' as of now:

1) Phoenix- 6
1) Memphis- 6
1) Utah- 6
4) Dallas- 4
5) L.A. Clip's- 3
6) 4 tied- 2
10) 9 tied- 1
19) 12 tied- 0


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

It seems that this Zei_Zao_LS guy knows that Marion isn't a franchise player too. Smart guy that he is, he went off and PM'd about 7 different people trying to get a second pick in the first round...

Well, we can't all be as smart as Zei, I guess.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



somejewishdude said:


> Man there are alot of trades happening... I feel for you Dis.
> 
> Here is the list for 'most trade champion' as of now:
> 
> 1) Phoenix- 6
> 1) Memphis- 6
> 1) Utah- 6
> 4) Dallas- 4
> 5) L.A. Clip's- 3
> 6) 4 tied- 2
> 10) 9 tied- 1
> 19) 12 tied- 0



I might need to make another trade so I can win that award. :biggrin:


----------



## ss03

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I might need to make another trade so I can win that award. :biggrin:


fine, trade me a 3rd or a 4th


----------



## nffl

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I might need to make another trade so I can win that award. :biggrin:


Seuss is probably going to do a last second trade that looks like this...

Washington trades: 12th round (#357)
Phoenix trades: 12th round (#356)

:biggrin:


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

For those that are jonesing to make some picks, here is something to pass time

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=290539


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Peja is the steal of the draft. #62? Hes in the first tier of great shooters.

I wish he fell to my pick. =(


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Peja is where should be, maybe even lower. Always thought his shooting ability was overrated.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Peja is the steal of the draft. #62? Hes in the first tier of great shooters.
> 
> I wish he fell to my pick. =(



Edit: I didnt realize tony parker was taken in the 40's, that is why i was like WTF!?


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

I now have Timmy, Manu and Sam I am

I can't wait for #66


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



cpawfan said:


> I now have Timmy, Manu and Sam I am
> 
> I can't wait for #66



Yeah, you have a solid trio.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

solid pick. u cant go wrong with a veteran pg who knows how to play.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

So, he has Paris, floppo the clown, and an Alien.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> So, he has Paris, floppo the clown, and an Alien.


Jealousy will get you nowhere

We all know how much you love Paris


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dissonance19 said:


> *So, he has Paris*, floppo the clown, and an Alien.




I think everyone has had Paris one way or the other.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Dr.Seuss said:


> I think everyone has had Paris one way or the other.



Same could said for Cassell. You see how many times he was traded at one point? Not to mention teams he just signed with on his own.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

What. the. ****.

I sent VCMVP a PM that he was on deck like 15-20 mins ago. He read it, and now is gone..and it's his ****ing pick.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

yeah, i pmed him to. lets just skip all these dissapearing acts. they can pick wen they get on, cuz i know eveyone is tired of waiting. u can do what u want dissonance


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

He just picked and I just picked


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

Paris always wanted a Prince and now the Wizards have one

PG: Sam Cassell
SG: Manu Ginobili
SF: Tayshaun Prince
PF: Tim Duncan
C:


----------



## ss03

cpaw fan has a nice team coming together so far, he's so lucky this isn't a "team for the future", but IMO, this year's spurs are so far looking better than his team and they couldn't win the championship in the real NBA, but they did record over 60 wins.


----------



## Dissonance

I see that. He still wasn't here after. And I was just annoyed..


----------



## VC4MVP

My comp was messed up, and cpawfan wasnt on at the time so i was watching some allen iverson and vc mixes on youtube and forgot.


----------



## Dissonance

VC4MVP said:


> My comp was messed up, and cpawfan wasnt on at the time so i was watching some allen iverson and vc mixes on youtube and forgot.



no, cpawfan has been on for awhile. He made a pick before you


----------



## VC4MVP

I completely 4got about tayshaun, i guess i just assumed he was picked, it is hard keeping up with 3 drafts at once.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

VC4MVP said:


> My comp was messed up, and cpawfan wasnt on at the time so i was watching some allen iverson and vc mixes on youtube and forgot.


thats straight


----------



## Dissonance

If anyone hasn't seen, I put rosters up in the pick thread 2 days ago, so you all can see who is where together. you're welcome.

let me know if I put someone in the wrong spot or forgot to add. I'm not perfect.


----------



## cpawfan

ss03 said:


> cpaw fan has a nice team coming together so far, he's so lucky this isn't a "team for the future", but IMO, this year's spurs are so far looking better than his team and they couldn't win the championship in the real NBA, but they did record over 60 wins.


Prince > Bowen and at this moment Cassell > Parker.

In the playoffs Parker averaged 21 points, 4 assists and 3 rebounds a game while Sammy averaged 18 points, 6 assists and 4 rebounds a game. They each got to the FT line the same, yet Sammy committed less turnovers and shot better from three. For the 3 PPG difference, Parker also average 3 shots more per game.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



cpawfan said:


> Paris always wanted a Prince and now the Wizards have one
> 
> PG: Sam Cassell
> SG: Manu Ginobili
> SF: Tayshaun Prince
> PF: Tim Duncan
> C:


very good lineup so far in my opinion. this is the type of team that i think would mesh together very well. sam brings a high iq of the game and can score at the pg spot and will stretch the defense from long range. manu brings plenty of playoff experience like every other player on his roster, and can get in the head of other teams. plus score. we all know how long prince is and how he can disrupt a lot of opposing small forwards he faces on any given night, and then u got t-d, who speaks for himslf. fundamentals, defense, rebounding, etc. this so far is defenitely the team to reckon with. a lot of good players on teams, but a lot of these teams players wouldnt mesh in my opinion, but this lineup i think would. all he needs is a versatile center and this team is a lock for the suns forum gm post season


----------



## ss03

cpawfan said:


> Prince > Bowen and at this moment Cassell > Parker.
> 
> In the playoffs Parker averaged 21 points, 4 assists and 3 rebounds a game while Sammy averaged 18 points, 6 assists and 4 rebounds a game. They each got to the FT line the same, yet Sammy committed less turnovers and shot better from three. For the 3 PPG difference, Parker also average 3 shots more per game.


I already said that it's a great team, and possibly the best so far (well I didn't say the second part)

but for some reason, there's something about them that doesn't yell out Championship... I really don't know why. OH well, that's just me, great team regardless.


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> I already said that it's a great team, and possibly the best so far (well I didn't say the second part)
> 
> but for some reason, there's something about them that doesn't yell out Championship... I really don't know why. OH well, that's just me, great team regardless.



did the Heat yell out Championship? Or the Pistons 2 yrs ago?


----------



## cpawfan

ss03 said:


> I already said that it's a great team, and possibly the best so far (well I didn't say the second part)
> 
> but for some reason, there's something about them that doesn't yell out Championship... I really don't know why. OH well, that's just me, great team regardless.


Thanks for the compliments, but I was keying on you saying you didn't think it was as good as the actual Spurs team and I disagree with that.


----------



## VC4MVP

Yeah Cpaw's team is great. I guarantee u by the end of this round mine will look pretty good too.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

u interested in baron davis? i might move joe johnson to my point.


----------



## ss03

cpawfan said:


> Thanks for the compliments, but I was keying on you saying you didn't think it was as good as the actual Spurs team and I disagree with that.


Dissonance - I know, the underdogs can take it all oh so often

cpawfan - Well, the team's not finished yet so we'll see, and I understand your argument, but I still think that in the 06/07 season, Parker will be better than Cassell, and I know Prince is a better overall player, but Bowen compliments the team very nicely, Prince is also younger though, and thats something you seriously needed on that team. You're making the right moves, but I guess we can't say until the end. I mean, so far I like your team better than what I think I'll have after four picks.


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> Dissonance - I know, the underdogs can take it all oh so often
> 
> cpawfan - Well, the team's not finished yet so we'll see, and I understand your argument, but I still think that in the 06/07 season, Parker will be better than Cassell, and I know Prince is a better overall player, but Bowen compliments the team very nicely, Prince is also younger though, and thats something you seriously needed on that team. You're making the right moves, but I guess we can't say until the end. I mean, so far I like your team better than what I think I'll have after four picks.



His team though wouldn't be an underdog. Just saying they didn't yell out as one in everyone's view. This is just in your view, right now.


----------



## cpawfan

VC4MVP said:


> Yeah Cpaw's team is great. I guarantee u by the end of this round mine will look pretty good too.


With a full starting 5 before the end of round 3, you should be in very solid shape. IMHO, there are still some great values.


----------



## ss03

Yea, I'm in a really bad position, I seriously need another 3rd or 4th...


----------



## WildByNature

Trying to move up in the third round. I have the #83, i am willing to make a trade like this...

#83
9th Rounder
for 
#61 thru #75
11th Rounder

If Interested PM me....


----------



## Kingpin66

Ill give anyone who want # 63 15 min to get a deal done...If not the Miami Heat select...


----------



## Samael

Trade to announce:

(Memphis) *Samael* trades:

9th rounder #257 pick

(Utah) *WildbyNature* trades:

11th rounder #310 pick



This is a compensation trade. Don't ask me why it's a long story.


----------



## Vuchato

I think youwon that trade, Samael.


----------



## Dissonance

Who's in favor of this going to 3 hrs starting tomorrow?


----------



## WildByNature

Dissonance19 said:


> Who's in favor of this going to 3 hrs starting tomorrow?


sounds good to me...


----------



## Kingpin66

Lets do that


----------



## Vuchato

I'm in.


----------



## nffl

I agree 3 hours would be so much better.


----------



## cpawfan

Since I have ~50 picks before I go again, sounds good to me


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

3 hours still would be a while. im in favor of a half hour. u pm everyone, theres no excuse for them not to know. if they are not gonna be here, send a list to dissonance. its that simply, im becoming impatient :eek8:


----------



## Dissonance

Being shorter, maybe it will motivate people to send me their picks when they know they won't be here or even might not be here. They also may have to send me a bigger list.


----------



## Dissonance

When would be a good time to start it?


----------



## nffl

How about like the first pick after 10 am (EST) tomorrow? For example: If someone has a pick starting at 6 am then it will last untill 11am.... then we reduce the time for the next pick to 3 hours.


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> How about like the first pick after 10 am (EST) tomorrow? For example: If someone has a pick starting at 6 am then it will last untill 11am.... then we reduce the time for the next pick to 3 hours.



I was thinking Noon. Give people a chance to see it?


----------



## Dissonance

I'm indecisive. Not sure if I want to do it or not. Feels kinda late


----------



## nffl

Dissonance19 said:


> I'm indecisive. Not sure if I want to do it or not. Feels kinda late


Noon's good... how about a few of the people who are on alot help you spread the word via PM (Me, Seuss, Samael, etc.)?


----------



## Weasel

Yes, I know, a bit early but it fits into my plan.


----------



## Seuss

Weasel said:


> Yes, I know, a bit early but it fits into my plan.



Yeah, I would say it was a more then a little early. Probable could have gotten 
him in the 4th round.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

bruce bowen, yeah he could of went a little later, but a great defensive player and like u said fits into ur plans....
is he going to be ur lockdown defender off the bench????


sf:gerald wallace
pf:c-webb
c: camby
and now bowen.

best defensive team so far?


----------



## Weasel

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> bruce bowen, yeah he could of went a little later, but a great defensive player and like u said fits into ur plans....
> is he going to be ur lockdown defender off the bench????
> 
> 
> sf:gerald wallace
> pf:c-webb
> c: camby
> and now bowen.
> 
> best defensive team so far?



Wallace and Bown both can play G and SF so right now Bowen will start. He is a strech but he is one of the best defenders (Top 2) in the league so it isn't a huge strech. He does score a little but his defense changes games.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

Weasel said:


> Wallace and Bown both can play G and SF so right now Bowen will start. He is a strech but he is one of the best defenders (Top 2) in the league so it isn't a huge strech. He does score a little but his defense changes games.


hmm.... very good defensive team and all but so far, u have to question the scoring they need to put up. im hoping that ur looking at a scoring pg to address with ur next pick. hes also gonna have to be a superb ball handler for bowen is not quite fit 2 run the offense. chances are, the general for your offense is going to be average, i believe ur next pick isnt for a while.

also, u have to question the youth on this team, i know its early , but still.

u obviously are gonna be a more of a half court set team, with the exception of wallace getting on some of the breaks... i would think the only way this team would make it through with a good record would be with a point like billups. but like i said, its still early


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

this hold up is a joke ss03....uve been on hear for an hour and a hal and still havent selected.


----------



## ss03

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> this hold up is a joke ss03....uve been on hear for an hour and a hal and still havent selected.


I made other picks quickly, but I just can't decide between 4/5 players.

Sorry, I know its an annoying hold up and I'm not going to claim it isn't, if you want the pick, make me an offer, otherwise I'll pick in the next 15 minutes, I'll have my decison made.


----------



## nffl

Cabron, nice pick with Davis. When I had the 79th pick (I traded it) I thought he might fall to me under the radar. I'd say he is a minor steal with the 71st pick.


----------



## ss03

Yea nice pick, if I didn't have either Kobe or Howard, I would have taken him.

I think Cabron's team is flying under the radar, he has 3 solid players, another 3rd round pick, and 2 4th rounders coming up


----------



## VC4MVP

So many great players left for me...


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

me too.


----------



## ss03

VC4MVP said:


> So many great players left for me...


There better be, it's only the 3rd round


----------



## VC4MVP

Now ive the future twin towers, along with the best shooter in the game.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

i dont like the channing frye pick. i liked the boozer pick though


----------



## VC4MVP

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> i dont like the channing frye pick. i liked the boozer pick though


Y not?


----------



## VC4MVP

There is a center available that i like that i didnt even realize wasnt taken but i like my pick just as much anyways. I think i got a great pick in Frye.


----------



## ss03

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> i dont like the channing frye pick. i liked the boozer pick though


Yea I was considering him at 70 (boozer)

Frye isn't the best pick, because now you have two somewhat for-the-future big men. Then you have a 31-year-old SG to lead your team, and by the time Frye and Kristic are big threats, Ray Allen will have slowed down. Not a bad pick, but there better plays to be had in mid-3rd round


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

obviously, it could turn into a good pick but i think this is way to high to chose him. boozer is ready 2 produce today, as where frye isnt quite ready 2 put up good numbers maybe for another year or so. hes really not that good, he went to high school not far away from where i live and i can tell u, he isnt a special pick at this point in the draft.


----------



## VC4MVP

ss03 said:


> Yea I was considering him at 70 (boozer)
> 
> Frye isn't the best pick, because now you have two somewhat for-the-future big men. Then you have a 31-year-old SG to lead your team, and by the time Frye and Kristic are big threats, Ray Allen will have slowed down. Not a bad pick, but there better plays to be had in mid-3rd round


Take this from some1 who lives in jersey so has the oppurtunity to watch them both play, they are both ready to contribute. They will both be future stars, and hopefully will pull in a couple of all-star performances. They are both big men that can score inside and outside, and also will have a shooter to always kick out to. I realize that there are a lot of great picks, which is why this is so tough, but i figure that there is a lot more swingmen and point guards left that great big men. I will be able to adress all my needs in the rest of the 3rd and 4th round (1 pick left in each), and i have 2 5th rounders as well.


----------



## VC4MVP

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> obviously, it could turn into a good pick but i think this is way to high to chose him. boozer is ready 2 produce today, as where frye isnt quite ready 2 put up good numbers maybe for another year or so. hes really not that good, he went to high school not far away from where i live and i can tell u, he isnt a special pick at this point in the draft.


i see what u r saying, but boozer has been injured 75% of the last two seasons, so he is a question mark, and Channing frye in his rookie season put up numbers close to boozer. If im correct, u r can build teams for the future, it is not only who will win right now, who has the best team overall.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

so josh smith and vc, and now wilcox?


well i like the direction ur trying to head with wilcox. a big body that can bang, grab boards, play sum d.....obviously, u need that with josh smith and vc.....however, i believe there is more talent left than wilcox.


----------



## ss03

VC4MVP said:


> Take this from some1 who lives in jersey so has the oppurtunity to watch them both play, they are both ready to contribute. They will both be future stars, and hopefully will pull in a couple of all-star performances. They are both big men that can score inside and outside, and also will have a shooter to always kick out to. I realize that there are a lot of great picks, which is why this is so tough, but i figure that there is a lot more swingmen and point guards left that great big men. I will be able to adress all my needs in the rest of the 3rd and 4th round (1 pick left in each), and i have 2 5th rounders as well.


My whole point was that they can play, but are future stars. Yea, I guess you can grab a young SG to back-up/replace Ray Allen and a veteran PF/C for support, but I guess we'll see at the end when all is said and done.


----------



## VC4MVP

Wow that might be the team with the most high-flyers in the nba. Jeeze look at all that athleticism, vc,josh smith, and now wilcox. That said there are better big men left than wilcox.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

ss03 said:


> My whole point was that they can play, but are future stars. Yea, I guess you can grab a young SG to back-up/replace Ray Allen and a veteran PF/C for support, but I guess we'll see at the end when all is said and done.



agreed. where not saying that frye and nenad couldnt be a solid frontcourt, were just saying neither of them have proven anything in this league so far, and in other words, are nothing special in a team that we judge based on opinions and facts. with frye, u get a long pf that is still young, and still needs learning, not to mention injury prone. may have loads of talent, but not yet proven.


----------



## VC4MVP

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> agreed. where not saying that frye and nenad couldnt be a solid frontcourt, were just saying neither of them have proven anything in this league so far, and in other words, are nothing special in a team that we judge based on opinions and facts. with frye, u get a long pf that is still young, and still needs learning, not to mention injury prone. may have loads of talent, but not yet proven.


I understand wut u r saying, but imo they have proved that they are already studs, and will definetly be stars in 2-3 years. They r already in their rookie and sophmore years, a total of 26ppg and 12.5 rebounds. Those numbers will continue to improve as each month of the season progresses. also post all-star break nenad averaged 15/8/1.


----------



## Seuss

I'm sorry, but that Frye pick has to be the worst so far.

We're not going off potential. We're going with who has the best team now.


----------



## nffl

I've been wondering for a while... what does 'IMO' mean?


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

lol, *in my opinion*


----------



## VC4MVP

Dr.Seuss said:


> I'm sorry, but that Frye pick has to be the worst so far.
> 
> We're not going off potential. We're going with who has the best team now.


First of all that is not what i was informed, and second of all how are u gonna tell me he is worse than shaun livingston?? If we arent going on potential at all, then y r people drafting rookies and sophmores? And his numbers are better than Boguts, u arent bashing that pick.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Dr.Seuss said:


> I'm sorry, but that Frye pick has to be the worst so far.
> 
> We're not going off potential. We're going with who has the best team now.



Did you forget about the Marvin Williams pick?

PS im looking to to package a couple of picks. 3rd round and 4th for a player. So PM me with offers.


----------



## ss03

Dr.Seuss said:


> I'm sorry, but that Frye pick has to be the worst so far.
> 
> We're not going off potential. We're going with who has the best team now.



Marvin Williams mid 2nd round? Worse than that? I man, potential wise thats a great pick, maybe even a steal, but ....


----------



## nffl

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> lol, *in my opinion*


ok thanks.


----------



## Vuchato

note to all: Boozer isn't available


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Vuchato said:


> note to all: Boozer isn't available


You know i've realised that I have made some very bad trades in these GM drafts. Should've just taken Boozer with 62. Or at least kept Peja.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

yeah, boozer would have gone way higher if it werent for injuries last season. solid pick-up nonetheless.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

to add on to the wilcox pick...... u got vc, and josh smith.... i would have think u would have picked up a more athletic pf for this team is running bound..... with wilcox, ur running game will not be quit as effective, and he'd be on the bench if u were running.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Looking to trade for one of the next few picks. (#76-#85)

Only thing on my roster that's untouchable is Shawn Marion. Send me some trade offers, I like them.


----------



## sMaK

Why doesn't my pick count?

I'm not next?


----------



## Seuss

sMaK said:


> Why doesn't my pick count?
> 
> I'm not next?



Joe hasn't updated the list. We're you skipped? It didn't say you were.


----------



## sMaK

I wasn't skipped, but it says I'm next in the picks. Didn't the dude before me pick Wilcox?


----------



## ss03

The list is outdated, his time ran out so GM3 picked and things kept moving.

His pick counts


----------



## nffl

sMaK said:


> I wasn't skipped, but it says I'm next in the picks. Didn't the dude before me pick Wilcox?


Don't worry about it. Your pick counts.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, your pick counts.

Seemed like the draft went faster at a certain point. And it happened when I wasn't here...weird


Thanks to everyone who helped.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Kekai: You can't pick a rookie.

Speaking of which, got a trade offer.


----------



## thenetsfan

I wamt to trade for a late 3rd pick or early fourth pm if we can work out a offer.


----------



## Dissonance

geez, no one noticed I forgot the Kings roster in the pick and roster thread? I just did. 

solid pick with Murphy.


----------



## Tiz

I will be traveling a portion of today. Waiting for 80th and I am 81. Sent my my 3rd pick (81) to Dissonance.


----------



## Seuss

Do I have the best team? 

PG - Mike Bibby
SG - 
SF - Tracy McGrady
PF - Ben Wallace
C - Zyndrunas Ilquaskas


----------



## thenetsfan

Dissonance19 said:


> geez, no one noticed I forgot the Kings roster in the pick and roster thread? I just did.
> 
> solid pick with Murphy.


Thanks


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Does anyone ever talk to THE MATRIX 31? Because we made a trade but im not sure who he may want at this pick. I just don't want the time to run out and have him not get who he wants. So if anyone talks to him. Then I would appreciate if you could tell me who he may want.

Plus Dr. Seuss is having a awesome draft.


----------



## Dissonance

:dead:


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

Dr.Seuss said:


> Do I have the best team?
> 
> PG - Mike Bibby
> SG -
> SF - Tracy McGrady
> PF - Ben Wallace
> C - Zyndrunas Ilquaskas


hmm??? the lineup actually looks better with the addition of Z, even though this team will never be running. as a half court set, this team is one to look out for. wallace and Z in the frontcourt, superstar scorer at the sf, and scorer at the point... hmm, itll be interesting to see wat u do with ur next pick


----------



## ss03

I'm looking to move up in the 4th, or into the 3rd if anyone's interested.


----------



## WildByNature

I have 
#125
#130
#131

wanting to trade up to low 4th round. If interested PM me.


----------



## reHEATed

I want another pick around now, and have all my picks to work with....pm me if interested


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

that al harrington was a good pick. i was somewhat interested in him.


----------



## Dissonance

anyone wanna take a stab at the potential playoff teams for this as you see it now? I'm kinda curious to what people think.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Interested in trading these picks and moving up 

Round 5
122
140

Round 6
153
161


----------



## Samael

Dissonance19 said:


> anyone wanna take a stab at the potential playoff teams for this as you see it now? I'm kinda curious to what people think.


I'll have go. I won't rate my own team since I will be biased about it so my top 4 teams per conference so far.

East:

#1 Washington
#2 Pacers
#3 Toronto
#4 Chicago/Boston

West:

#1 Phoenix
#2 Minnesota
#3 Portland
#4 Nuggets/Lakers

Of course the teams with already 4 players got higher rankings because it shows a better picture of the team. But all of this will change as we see the rosters get filled out.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> to add on to the wilcox pick...... u got vc, and josh smith.... i would have think u would have picked up a more athletic pf for this team is running bound..... with wilcox, ur running game will not be quit as effective, and he'd be on the bench if u were running.


Wait are you telling me that Wilcox isn't athletic enough? Wow...


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Wait are you telling me that Wilcox isn't athletic enough? Wow...


im not saying that wilcox isnt athletic enough, im saying their were better, more athletic pfs on the board......... ie: harrington, k-mart


----------



## Dissonance

Kmart? He's damaged. He's not as athletic anymore. He came back way too soon for the microfracture surgery and may have ****ed up his knee worse for the future


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

definately not, kenyon martin is still a very good defender with loads of toughness..... hes got the whole summer to sit back and rest his knees, and theres no way ur telling me k-mart isnt athletic anymore. not as athletic as he used to be, but the cat still can make posters of people, and if thats the case as well, amare isnt effective in ur lineup...... in my eyes, k-mart and amare both struggled with their knees last year, and they are both using this offseason to recooperate...... sure amare should be considered the better player, but theres no way ur tellin me k-mart isnt and wont be effective.


----------



## Dissonance

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> definately not, kenyon martin is still a very good defender with loads of toughness..... hes got the whole summer to sit back and rest his knees, and theres no way ur telling me k-mart isnt athletic anymore. not as athletic as he used to be, but the cat still can make posters of people, and if thats the case as well, amare isnt effective in ur lineup...... in my eyes, k-mart and amare both struggled with their knees last year, and they are both using this offseason to recooperate...... sure amare should be considered the better player, but theres no way ur tellin me k-mart isnt and wont be effective.


I wasn't even talking about for our lineups. In reality of the NBA and as compared to Wilcox. And here's the difference between Amare and Kmart. Amare sat most of the yr and played 3 games to try it out, and put too much pressure on his other knee which made him leave . Kmart came back waaay tooo soon as I said and ****ed it up worse and any chance of being the same. I never said he wasn't athletic anymore either.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

Dissonance19 said:


> I wasn't even talking about for our lineups. In reality of the NBA and as compared to Wilcox. And here's the difference between Amare and Kmart. Amare sat most of the yr and played 3 games to try it out, and put too much pressure on his other knee which made him leave . Kmart came back waaay tooo soon as I said and ****ed it up worse and any chance of being the same. I never said he wasn't athletic anymore either.


its all good bro, he works for me


----------



## VC4MVP

In this draft, are we going by who has the best team now, or for the future, or a combination of both?
I need to know b4 i can make my pick.


----------



## Dissonance

It's been said, people will vote for who has the best team, why would future matter that much unless they can do a lot early on?


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

VC4MVP said:


> In this draft, are we going by who has the best team now, or for the future, or a combination of both?


i would think a combo of both.... winning now matters the most though, but we also gotta analyze prospects and key pieces


----------



## VC4MVP

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> i would think a combo of both.... winning now matters the most though, but we also gotta analyze prospects and key pieces


alrite, thx. Ahh, this is hard, im considering three players right now.


----------



## Weasel

Offer me trades!


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Open to trading Baron Davis PM me with offers or hit me up on AIM at: Family Guy Uzer

I will trade him for Player for Player. Player and picks for player and picks. Theres a bunch of combinations that can be worked out. I am also willing to trade Okur and Kirilenko but would prefer to trade baron first.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

can i pick yet or wat.... its been 3 hours.


----------



## reHEATed

I want to aquire a pick in the next 5 or so....anybody willing to trade, pm me.


----------



## ss03

wadeshaqeddie said:


> I want to aquire a pick in the next 5 or so....anybody willing to trade, pm me.



^^^ same here!

Or I'd like to move up in the 4th.


----------



## Samael

Trade to announce:

(*Memphis*) Samael trades:

4th rounder #116 pick (via Utah)
10th rounder #291 pick (via Utah through Toronto)
10th rounder #295 pick (via Phoenix)

(*Sacramento*) thenestfan trades:

4th rounder #103 pick
11th rounder #318 pick
12th rounder #343 pick


----------



## nffl

I have the #95th pick which I may be willing to give up for the right offer. PM's please.


----------



## Samael

There are lots of people wanting move up in the 4th. I think it's probably because that there are still 17 teams that don't have Centers and there aren't that many of them left to begin with. So they are attempting to grab them early, I mean you don't want to be the team that gets caught with Ha Seung-Jin at your starting 5 do you??


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

is it a 3 or 5 hour time limit??????? i got next pick


----------



## reHEATed

I think it is still 5....Disso was talking about 3, but I took it as more of an idea then a new rule


----------



## ss03

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> is it a 3 or 5 hour time limit??????? i got next pick


Still 5, he didn't announce a change, meaning you still have 40 minutes or so to wait.

P.s. are you willing to trade the pick?


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> Trade to announce:
> 
> (*Memphis*) Samael trades:
> 
> 4th rounder #116 pick (via Utah)
> 10th rounder #291 pick (via Utah through Toronto)
> 10th rounder #295 pick (via Phoenix)
> 
> (*Sacramento*) thenestfan trades:
> 
> 4th rounder #103 pick
> 11th rounder #318 pick
> 12th rounder #343 pick


did he confirm this?


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> did he confirm this?


is it just me or does Memphis have 13 picks+players again?


----------



## Dissonance

yeah, you're right. unless, I forgot to change a pick?

and I can't approve of this trade till it's confirmed. I'm not going through that **** like with wildbynature again..


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

So start of the 4th round are we implementing the 3 hour rule?


----------



## Dissonance

No, it would be too sudden for those who don't have any idea it's been talked about. Maybe tomorrow I'll update the title of the selection thread.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*18 minutes till time expires for the 87th pick in the Suns Forum GM Draft* :banana:


----------



## Samael

Dissonance19 said:


> yeah, you're right. unless, I forgot to change a pick?
> 
> and I can't approve of this trade till it's confirmed. I'm not going through that **** like with wildbynature again..


This is a quote from the PMs we had.



thenetsfan said:


> hmmmm ok i guess your right accepted


It's been accepted.


----------



## Samael

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> *18 minutes till time expires for the 87th pick in the Suns Forum GM Draft* :banana:


Net2 is here.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

**** its about time tell this cat to come make his pick


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> This is a quote from the PMs we had.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been accepted.



why do you have 13 picks? not even counting this trade


----------



## ss03

Samael said:


> This is a quote from the PMs we had.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been accepted.


He doesn't just mean it being accepted, but the fact that you have 13 picks+players right now, and you might be trading an extra!


----------



## Samael

I'm interested to see who he picks so far he has an All-Headcase team with Artest and Rasheed.


----------



## Samael

ss03 said:


> He doesn't just mean it being accepted, but the fact that you have 13 picks+players right now, and you might be trading an extra!


I have 13 picks again?? let me check on it.


----------



## Samael

ss03 said:


> He doesn't just mean it being accepted, but the fact that you have 13 picks+players right now, and you might be trading an extra!


I have 12, I counted.

That's with this trade not updated.

(*Memphis*) Samael trades:

4th rounder #116 pick (via Utah)
10th rounder #291 pick (via Utah through Toronto)
10th rounder #295 pick (via Phoenix)

(*Sacramento*) thenestfan trades:

4th rounder #103 pick
11th rounder #318 pick
12th rounder #343 pick


----------



## ss03

Samael said:


> I have 12, I counted.
> 
> That's with this trade not updated.
> 
> (*Memphis*) Samael trades:
> 
> 4th rounder #116 pick (via Utah)
> 10th rounder #291 pick (via Utah through Toronto)
> 10th rounder #295 pick (via Phoenix)
> 
> (*Sacramento*) thenestfan trades:
> 
> 4th rounder #103 pick
> 11th rounder #318 pick
> 12th rounder #343 pick



Players - 3
4th round - 1
5 - 1
10 - 2
11 - 3
12 - 3

IF that doesn't add up to 13.. I don't know what does

Matrix, is Dalembert open for trade offers by any chance?


----------



## reHEATed

young....center...gone


----------



## Samael

ss03 said:


> Players - 3
> 4th round - 1
> 5 - 1
> 10 - 2
> 11 - 3
> 12 - 3
> 
> IF that doesn't add up to 13.. I don't know what does
> 
> Matrix, is Dalembert open for trade offers by any chance?


You're right I can seem to figure out how but that 11th #317 is my original pick, I may have traded it to someone but to who I don't remember but anyways if someone is missing a pick in the late rounds it's his.


----------



## Dissonance

wadeshaqeddie said:


> young....center...gone


He's not really that good anyway. He'll be one of those players with that "potential" stigma and never fully reach it. And no way was he worth 60 million.


----------



## thenetsfan

I confirm my trade with samuel.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

pick 291 is not Memphis' pick thats the error. its either utahs or torontos not sure yet but its not Memphis'


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> You're right I can seem to figure out how but that 11th #317 is my original pick, I may have traded it to someone but to who I don't remember but anyways if someone is missing a pick in the late rounds it's his.



no, check your trades and figured it out. or maybe I missed a trade.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Pick 291 is Utahs so it can't be traded to the Kings


----------



## Dissonance

then someone count Utah and Toronto's pick, see who has 11


----------



## Samael

New Jazzy Nets said:


> pick 291 is not Memphis' pick thats the error. its either utahs or torontos not sure yet but its not Memphis'


No wait that's not it.
It's my 11th that I have too much of. I know I have two 10ths it's my 9th that I gave to Utah.


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> No wait that's not it.



pick you got from him was 310 in that deal


----------



## ss03

Utah and Toronto are fine, don't drag Toronto into this.

Yes they both have 12 picks.


----------



## Dissonance

do Utah and Toronto both have 12 picks?


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> do Utah and Toronto both have 12 picks?



Yes they do


----------



## Samael

> (Phoenix) Dr.Seuss Trades:
> 
> 5th round #126th
> 10th round #295th
> 
> (Memphis) Samael trades:
> 
> 6th round #164th
> 7th round #197th


Here I got my 10th #295 and I never traded it since.

*In this trade below, I never got my 10th 296 from Utah, he traded me a phantom pick.*

Trade to announce:

(Utah) WildbyNature trades:

2nd round #55 pick (via Phoenix)
10th round #296 pick (via Toronto)

(Memphis) Samael trades:

3rd round #83 pick (via San Antoinio)
7th round #192 pick (via Denver)


----------



## Dissonance

so he ****ed up then?


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Okay I counted and it's Minnesota who has 11 picks


----------



## Samael

Dissonance19 said:


> so he ****ed up then?


I should have had three 10ths but that's alright cause if I still ask for it that would just give me 14 picks. I should have no 10ths when my trade with (Sacramento) thenetsfan gets updated it's my excess of 11ths I'm figuring out.


----------



## Samael

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Okay I counted and it's Minnesota who has 11 picks


Give him one of my 11ths then.


----------



## Samael

toronto how many picks do you have??


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Cabron_James Minnesota trades: 

1st Round #11th Pick
4th Round #110th Pick
5th Round #131th Pick
12th Round #350th Pick??

Samael Memphis Trades:

2nd Round #44th Pick
3rd Round #77th Pick
4th Round #104th Pick 
10th Round #284th Pick 

Minnesota should have pick 284 and not san antonio and pick 291 I would think would go to San Antonio I think that straightens it out

(Memphis)Trades:


4th rounder #110 pick
8th rounder #224 pick
10th rounder #284 pick

(San Antonio) Trades:


3rd rounder #83 pick
11th rounder #323 pick
12th rounder #338 pick 

Samael traded the 284 pick twice so theres problem right there.


----------



## Samael

Toronto Trades
51. Toronto 2nd
125. Toronto (from Utah) 5th
250. Toronto 9th
*291. Toronto 10th*
305. Toronto (from Utah) 11th



Utah Trades
32. Josh Howard SG/SF 2nd
175. Utah (from Phoenix) 6th
176. Utah 6th
177. Utah (from Dallas through Washington) 6th
224. Utah (from Memphis) 8th

*In this trade Toronto traded a pick that is mine. wtf??*


----------



## ZÆ

too many trades


----------



## Samael

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Minnesota should have pick 284 and not san antonio and pick 291 I would think would go to San Antonio I think that straightens it out
> [/B]


What about the 10th 296 that Utah traded to me that I never got?? I should still have another 10th, I should have had three 10ths to begin with.


----------



## ss03

Samael said:


> Toronto Trades
> 51. Toronto 2nd
> 125. Toronto (from Utah) 5th
> 250. Toronto 9th
> *291. Toronto 10th*
> 305. Toronto (from Utah) 11th
> 
> 
> 
> Utah Trades
> 32. Josh Howard SG/SF 2nd
> 175. Utah (from Phoenix) 6th
> 176. Utah 6th
> 177. Utah (from Dallas through Washington) 6th
> 224. Utah (from Memphis) 8th
> 
> *In this trade Toronto traded a pick that is mine. wtf??*


291 was originally my pick, I traded it to Utah, they traded it to you (Not sure if that was the not approved trade). 

It was my pick to start, I never traded your pick. I have 12 picks, leave me out of this.


----------



## Dissonance

THE TAKEOVER said:


> too many trades


What I was going to say...





Whatever to this whole thing, I changed one of Memphis' 11th's to Minnesota's, and frankly I don't give a **** right now. People trading picks, left and right, even picks they don't have. I don't know. Too much to want to even think about.


----------



## Samael

ss03 said:


> 291 was originally my pick, I traded it to Utah, they traded it to you (Not sure if that was the not approved trade).
> 
> It was my pick to start, I never traded your pick. I have 12 picks, leave me out of this.


:rofl: My mistake, I'm really getting confused. It's my missing pick from Utah 296 that I want how many picks does Utah have??


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Memphis you never had pick 291. Shows us the deal that includes that pick in a utah trade with you. Im still trying to straighten this all out.


----------



## ss03

Samael said:


> :rofl: My mistake, I'm really getting confused. It's my missing pick from Utah 296 that I want how many picks does Utah have??



296 is my pick, we swapped 10th rounders in the Josh Howard trade, thats when my 291 went to Utah. Again, don't drag me into this.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

The only way to fix this is Give Minnesota 284, Give 291 to san antonio. It was samaels fault when he traded the 284 pick twice. Thats the whole problem. So diss if you can just switch that it like this then it should be good. So it would be just like Memphis traded San antonio the 291 instead of 284. Because it's impossible to completly fix this.


----------



## Samael

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Memphis you never had pick 291. Shows us the deal that includes that pick in a utah trade with you. Im still trying to straighten this all out.


(Utah) WildbyNature trades:

2nd round #55 pick (via Phoenix)
*10th round #296 pick (via Toronto)*-error in the pick posting here it should have said #291 in this trade because that's when Toronto's #291 went to Utah then he traded to me in this trade.

(Memphis) Samael trades:

3rd round #83 pick (via San Antoinio)
7th round #192 pick (via Denver)


----------



## Samael

Dissonance19 said:


> What I was going to say...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever to this whole thing, I changed one of Memphis' 11th's to Minnesota's, and frankly I don't give a **** right now. People trading picks, left and right, even picks they don't have. I don't know. Too much to want to even think about.


i'm cool with this solution give him my highest 11th.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Samael said:


> i'm cool with this solution give him my highest 11th.


Minny gets the 284 because you traded it twice.

Spurs get 291 because you made a trade with them but in that trade you included the 284 pick which you didn't have.


----------



## Samael

Sorry for the trouble folks. That's it I won't be trading anymore. :gopray:


----------



## Dissonance

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Minny gets the 284 because you traded it twice.
> 
> Spurs get 291 because you made a trade with them but in that trade you included the 284 pick which you didn't have.


I'll do this. which means I'm going to rescind that trade with Sacramento because he can't trade 291, it's not his.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

damn, i wanna get this next pick in by the end of tonight.........


----------



## Samael

Dissonance19 said:


> I'll do this. which means I'm going to rescind that trade with Sacramento because he can't trade 291, it's not his.


Yes, I think that fixes this just ignore my trade with Sacramento.


----------



## Dissonance

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> damn, i wanna get this next pick in by the end of tonight.........



He lives in australia, anyone know what time it is there?


----------



## Weasel

Dissonance19 said:


> He lives in australia, anyone know what time it is there?



My guess would be 2-3ish PM.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

it is 1:28 PM unless they dont have DST then it's 2:28pm


----------



## Dissonance

Ok, I fixed all that ****. Someone go check to make sure.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

San Antonio ( from Utah through Toronto or whatever bull****)

Haha thats funny, looks good to me. But you dont have Net2's pick he took Mike James or and if you feel like it I moved Andrei to PF so if you want you can update that.


----------



## Dissonance

New Jazzy Nets said:


> San Antonio ( from Utah through Toronto or whatever bull****)
> 
> Haha thats funny, looks good to me. But you dont have Net2's pick he took Mike James or and if you feel like it I moved Andrei to PF so if you want you can update that.


yeah, I forgot to update that pick with all this crap


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> yeah, I forgot to update that pick with all this crap


I wouldn't have mentioned it if I knew it would cause this much trouble, would've just Pm'ed Sameal and asked him to sort it out.

Oh well!


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> I wouldn't have mentioned it if I knew it would cause this much trouble, would've just Pm'ed Sameal and asked him to sort it out.
> 
> Oh well!


no, it's fine. it couldn't have been sorted out better than it has, since he traded a pick 2 times.


----------



## Dissonance

Ok seriously, Maybe I have to space it out for some people so they can understand better for future reference?


*Check the picks coming up.*


*If you see that it is, even in the next 5 picks or so, and you plan to sign off before or you're about to sign off....*

*
Send me your top picks.*


*I mean you have enough time to hang around and view this thread and see what goes on, but not check? Is it that hard? Or am I going crazy?*


----------



## Samael

I'm really sorry about this guys but I'm afraid I have to start this **** up again. I now have only 11 picks.

I'm telling you I'm missing another 10th in this mess.


----------



## ss03

Samael said:


> I'm really sorry about this guys but I'm afraid I have to start this **** up again. I now have only 11 picks.
> 
> I'm telling you I'm missing another 10th in this mess.


Of course you have 11

You had 13 and they distributed two

That makes 11


----------



## Samael

ss03 said:


> Of course you have 11
> 
> You had 13 and they distributed two
> 
> That makes 11


Then something's wrong then.

I can't just have 11


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> Then something's wrong then.
> 
> I can't just have 11


I think I know why. I forgot to change back the 11th rder from Minnesota back to you, when I changed it to SA getting the other, and Minnesota getting the 284


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

310 should be with memphis not minnesota. And hopefully thats the end. All though I do kinda like figuring it out.


----------



## Samael

New Jazzy Nets said:


> 310 should be with memphis not minnesota. And hopefully thats the end. All though I do kinda like figuring it out.


Don't worry I still have a couple of pending trades depending on how the selection breaks. Hopefully it will make another mess to keep us entertianed.:rofl:


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> Don't worry I still have a couple of pending trades depending on how the selection breaks. Hopefully it will make another mess to keep us entertianed.:rofl:



I thought you said you were done trading?

Trust me, this is not entertaining either.


----------



## Samael

Dissonance19 said:


> I thought you said you were done trading?
> 
> Trust me, this is not entertaining either.


Sorry about that Dissonance I know your the one doing all the hard work here, and it's appreciated but since my deal with Sacramento fell off we're working on a new one and hopefully that will be my last.


----------



## Dissonance

announce this here too


*New 3 HR time limit, starts at 12PM est. If you pick before then and it carries over through 12pm, it will start with the pick after that*


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> Sorry about that Dissonance I know your the one doing all the hard work here, and it's appreciated but since my deal with Sacramento fell off we're working on a new one and hopefully that will be my last.



Just be happy with the picks you have. Damn.


----------



## Vuchato

I have 5 picks before me in the SE division draft, 20 in this one, and I wonder which one I'll be making first.


----------



## ZÆ

Dissonance19 said:


> Just be happy with the picks you have. Damn.


you guys need some more mods


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

****, ill moderate for some scrill.


----------



## Dissonance

THE TAKEOVER said:


> you guys need some more mods



We don't normally get as much traffic here as we have been lately, so there's been no need for them.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

steal some good players left fellas. what yall think


----------



## Vuchato

Wow. We started the draft 2 days after the Nets forum draft, and we are 6 picks ahead of them!


----------



## Seuss

Dissonance19 said:


> We don't normally get as much traffic here as we have been lately, so there's been no need for them.




*COUGH*


Excuse me, I didn't mean to cough so loud.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

thats straight but u need to be worryin about yer starting center. get ur head in the game


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

I'll be a Mod within No time just you all watch. Besides im on all the time anyway. But if you need any help with this draft Diss I can help. Well at least do what I can. Not being a Mod


----------



## Samael

THE TAKEOVER said:


> you guys need some more mods


make Suess a mod since he's the one that needs to be moderated most of the time anyway, I bet that'd be fun to watch.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

sameal, so you and cabron james but live in an igloo in alaska


----------



## Seuss

Samael said:


> make Suess a mod since he's the one that needs to be moderated most of the time anyway, I bet that'd be fun to watch.



LOL

I hope I can become a mod since I'm always on with Joe.


----------



## ZÆ

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> steal some good players left fellas. what yall think


Ya, I have at least one steal if Bootyking dosent take him but I might have to go to bed soon (Don't worry I'll PM Dissonance19 my picks) I have basketball pratice today (1:27 am here) at 8:30am.


----------



## Samael

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> sameal, so you and cabron james but live in an igloo in alaska


I don't live in Alaska, I've never even been to Alaska, I just don't want people to know where I'm at so I wrote that.


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> I don't live in Alaska, I've never even been to Alaska, I just don't want people to know where I'm at so I wrote that.



Yeah, because we're all going to stalk you, kill you and eat you. :cannibal:


----------



## Seuss

Samael said:


> I don't live in Alaska, I've never even been to Alaska, I just don't want people to know where I'm at so I wrote that.



Whatever Samael, we all know you live in a van down by the river.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

Samael said:


> I don't live in Alaska, I've never even been to Alaska, I just don't want people to know where I'm at so I wrote that.


sketch


----------



## Samael

:laugh:


----------



## Dissonance

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Ya, I have at least one steal if Bootyking dosent take him but I might have to go to bed soon (Don't worry I'll PM Dissonance19 my picks) I have basketball pratice today (1:27 am here) at 8:30am.



I'm contemplating on going to sleep myself..


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Dissonance19 said:


> I'm contemplating on going to sleep myself..


I'll stay up, I want this thing to keep moving so I can post Takes picks. If your not up when bootyking gets on. And if take agrees to it.


----------



## ZÆ

Dissonance19 said:


> I'm contemplating on going to sleep myself..


ok, I can find someone to give them to.


----------



## ZÆ

New Jazzy Nets said:


> I'll stay up, I want this thing to keep moving so I can post Takes picks. If your not up when bootyking gets on. And if take agrees to it.


that works


----------



## Dissonance

New Jazzy Nets said:


> I'll stay up, I want this thing to keep moving so I can post Takes picks. If your not up when bootyking gets on. And if take agrees to it.


all right. that's cool. either you or dr.seuss is fine.

And it's not like you guys can give put a pick he never asked for. Because I'd end up hearing about it anyway


----------



## Seuss

I'm going to bed too. 

I don't get to pick 'til the 6th round. =(


----------



## ZÆ

Dr.Seuss said:


> I'm going to bed too.
> 
> I don't get to pick 'til the 6th round. =(


How many trades did that take?


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Dissonance19 said:


> all right. that's cool. either you or dr.seuss is fine.
> 
> And it's not like you guys can give put a pick he never asked for. Because I'd end up hearing about it anyway



He's a fellow Netter we look out for each other. But I have the strangest feeling he'll ask for Greg Foster.


----------



## Dissonance

Even despite that, I mean in general with anyone else. You might want to edit that, Booty King could see that and want who you really mean, since his name isn't Greg


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Ya, I have at least one steal if Bootyking dosent take him but I might have to go to bed soon (Don't worry I'll PM Dissonance19 my picks) I have basketball pratice today (1:27 am here) at 8:30am.


oh yeah
? who would that steal be....


----------



## nffl

Dissonance19 said:


> all right. that's cool. either you or dr.seuss is fine.
> 
> And it's not like you guys can give put a pick he never asked for. Because I'd end up hearing about it anyway


 :rofl: I can just imagine that.

Like if I sub mod-ed...

91. Charlotte- Pat Burke
92. Orlando- Nikoloz Tskitishvili
93. Cleveland- Evan Eshmeyer
94. New Jersey- Eric Piatkowski
95. Dallas (from Portland)- _____________ (a guy that won't be there at #95)

I'm still open to trading that pick though.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

yo how mmuch longer till this pick expires


----------



## BootyKing

how long do i have in like hours/minutes


----------



## ZÆ

Shame on you guys for letting C-Maggs and Steve Francis drop this far.


----------



## ZÆ

I asked Net2 to leave a pick with me but he never did, so we are going to have to wait till later for him.


----------



## ZÆ

I'm looking to trade up, I'd be willing to give up my 5th and 6th for a 4th and 12th. PM me with offers.


----------



## nffl

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Shame on you guys for letting C-Maggs and Steve Francis drop this far.


I was praying for either one to fall to me at #95. Nice, solid picks. You're building a great lineup. I guess since you're the "coach" you can make C-Magg drive to the basket more.

So now that my guys are gone I'm trying to trade down.


----------



## BootyKing

Im looking to move up into the 4th round or move up in the 5th


----------



## ZÆ

THE TAKEOVER said:


> I'm looking to trade up, I'd be willing to give up my 5th and 6th for a 4th and 12th. PM me with offers.


...


----------



## Dissonance

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Shame on you guys for letting C-Maggs and Steve Francis drop this far.



yeah, but can all they both co-exist with Billups as well?


----------



## nffl

Trade to announce:

Dallas trades:
95. Dallas (from Portland)
190. Dallas (from Utah through Toronto)
282. Dallas
292. Dallas (from L.A Clippers)

Utah trades:
125. Utah (from Toronto through Utah)
130. Utah (from Toronto)
131. Utah (from Memphis through Minnesota)
305. Utah (from Toronto through Utah)


----------



## WildByNature

somejewishdude said:


> Trade to announce:
> 
> Dallas trades:
> 95. Dallas (from Portland)
> 190. Dallas (from Utah through Toronto)
> 282. Dallas
> 292. Dallas (from L.A Clippers)
> 
> Utah trades:
> 125. Utah (from Toronto through Utah)
> 130. Utah (from Toronto)
> 131. Utah (from Memphis through Minnesota)
> 305. Utah (from Toronto through Utah)


AGREED...


----------



## Dissonance

WildByNature said:


> AGREED...



Ok, go pick now...


----------



## nffl

Nice pick with Pachulia, Net2.


----------



## WildByNature

so i have three hours from 08:53 AM, when Nets 2 made his pick. Right?


----------



## reHEATed

Net2 made his pick, so you are up....your pick


----------



## Dissonance

WildByNature said:


> so i have three hours from 08:53 AM, when Nets 2 made his pick. Right?



he was supposed to be done by 8:40 something, 5 hrs after when Matrix picked. clock doesn't reset on a trade. but you should pick now because it makes it go faster.


----------



## Real

If Mike James can play as well as he did last year (Yeah I know contract year), then I'm good. Zaza is 22, only going to get better.

Considering I made these picks under pressure I thought I did pretty good.


----------



## WildByNature

Wanting to move up into the fifth or sixth.... 

I have:
#185
#186
#190
#192
#245
#250
#257
#282
#292

that are tradable. PM me if interested...


----------



## ZÆ

Dissonance19 said:


> yeah, but can all they both co-exist with Billups as well?


Ya because they know if they don't co-exist, I'll trade them.


----------



## Dissonance

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Ya because they know if they don't co-exist, I'll trade them.



I'm saying reality wise, if they were to play together. People will look at that.


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> I'm saying reality wise, if they were to play together. People will look at that.


Yea, however I think becasue of his slowing down with age, and slight decline, Steve Francis would be happy at the SG because it makes scoring easier, and he has less playmakign pressure. People will definitely look at it, but I guess it's upto pure assumption.


----------



## ZÆ

Dissonance19 said:


> I'm saying reality wise, if they were to play together. People will look at that.


You know Billups is a scoring PG, but dose he have to be with players that produce offence? Maybe he can become more of a play maker, we know he has that in him too. Francis and C-Magg you can think of a VC and RJ lite (we know they can co-exist with a play making PG and a center (Krstic, but in this case Okafor) that gets 10-15ppg a night.) Now I just need a supporting cast.

-just using the Nets as an example.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

vc, rj, kidd>billups, francis, c-magg


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

THE TAKEOVER said:


> You know Billups is a scoring PG, but dose he have to be with players that produce offence? Maybe he can become more of a play maker, we know he has that in him too. Francis and C-Magg you can think of a VC and RJ lite (we know they can co-exist with a play making PG and a center (Krstic, but in this case Okafor) that gets 10-15ppg a night.) Now I just need a supporting cast.
> 
> -just using the Nets as an example.


i think ur first step in the right irection would be to deal me c-magg...... a lineup of jj, bonzi, maggs, k-mart, dalembert would be one of the most versatile lineups ive ever seen. a run and gun team with D too, hmm????? i just dont think maggs would be happy to play alongside chauncey and steve in the backcourt. he needs his touches and getting to the cup abilities to be enhanced, and i think hed fit into my lineup great. jj would be my primary playmaker, bonzi would be my 2 guard who can hit the three, stretch the D out a little, play monster D (u see the spurs, kings series?), c-magg would get to the cup and feel the wing, k-mart would be my defense against other pf beasts like amare, or lets say a chris bosh, he will also be filling out the break, and then dalembert a young shot blocker with great athleticism. throw them all together and u got a very versatile lineup..... later on im going to of course have to address the pg spot, in which i will get an explosive ball pushing pg, so bonzi can come out, and then move jj to the 2......


----------



## reHEATed

PG- Chris Paul
SG
SF- Richard Jefferson
PF- Al Harrington
C- Jamaal Magloire

thoughts on my team?

I like it.....I know I reached on a center, but with they way they were falling off the board, I felt I needed to.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

yeah, i like ur lineup with the exception of magloire


----------



## Tiz

wadeshaqeddie said:


> PG- Chris Paul
> SG
> SF- Richard Jefferson
> PF- Al Harrington
> C- Jamaal Magloire
> 
> thoughts on my team?
> 
> I like it.....I know I reached on a center, but with they way they were falling off the board, I felt I needed to.


So far, so good. Decent lineup. I had considered Magloire myslef but opted for Randolph instead.


----------



## Dissonance

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> yeah, i like ur lineup with the exception of magloire


I'd take him over Dalembert, but that may be just me.


----------



## Tiz

Hey there was just thinking about somehting in regards to our current GM draft. Mentioned it to Dissonance and he thought it was worth while to get feedback. Prospal for A GM Draft playoff system.

All GM's vote via public poll on teams by real divisions (Pacific, Atlantic, etc). You can not vote for you own division (public poll would allow to monitor this and DQ/Penalize those who don't follow rule). So a total of 24 votes for each division. GM's vote based on the final lineups for who they think would be the best in each Div.

Put a time limit on it, say 24 hours.

Then the top 8 vote getters for each conference move onto the playoffs. Follow typical 1 vs. 8, 2 vs 7, etc playoff structure.

Same thing. GM's vote on each Playoff matchup. You can not vote for your own matchup. Winner advances. Maybe another 24 hour time limit. Continue this until we reach the Finals with final vote and crown a champ.

There is probably a few things that would need to be flushed out like tie-breakers, but this should be pretty easy. Let me know what you think.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

Dissonance19 said:


> I'd take him over Dalembert, but that may be just me.


yeah, it is just you.... i doubt any gm in the league would take magloire over dalembert, considering salary cap doesnt matter. im starting to think u say some stuff to just piss me off, or u have zero basketball knowledge


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

Tiz said:


> Hey there was just thinking about somehting in regards to our current GM draft. Mentioned it to Dissonance and he thought it was worth while to get feedback. Prospal for A GM Draft playoff system.
> 
> All GM's vote via public poll on teams by real divisions (Pacific, Atlantic, etc). You can not vote for you own division (public poll would allow to monitor this and DQ/Penalize those who don't follow rule). So a total of 24 votes for each division. GM's vote based on the final lineups for who they think would be the best in each Div.
> 
> Put a time limit on it, say 24 hours.
> 
> Then the top 8 vote getters for each conference move onto the playoffs. Follow typical 1 vs. 8, 2 vs 7, etc playoff structure.
> 
> Same thing. GM's vote on each Playoff matchup. You can not vote for your own matchup. Winner advances. Maybe another 24 hour time limit. Continue this until we reach the Finals with final vote and crown a champ.
> 
> There is probably a few things that would need to be flushed out like tie-breakers, but this should be pretty easy. Let me know what you think.


yeah, thats sounds good bro.


----------



## Dissonance

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> yeah, it is just you.... i doubt any gm in the league would take magloire over dalembert, considering salary cap doesnt matter. im starting to think u say some stuff to just piss me off, or u have zero basketball knowledge



Nope, it's not just me, someone else would. And yeah, I really go out of my way to say stuff to you to piss you off. Get over yourself. Where the hell do you get that from? Seriously? Talent wise Magloire has shown more and Dalembert has this potential stigma and hasn't done much.

Also, keep the personal attacks to yourself. It's against the rules. I have basketball knowledge, just because my opinion differs from yours? It's not. Yeah, that makes sense. Haven't you heard of a disagreement? Just because it's happened 2 times in a row doesn't mean I'm posting just to differ yours. Damn.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

Dissonance19 said:


> Nope, it's not just me, someone else would. And yeah, I really go out of my way to say stuff to you to piss you off. Get over yourself. Where the hell do you get that from? Seriously? Talent wise Magloire has shown more and Dalembert has this potential stigma and hasn't done much.
> 
> Also, keep the personal attacks to yourself. It's against the rules. I have basketball knowledge, just because my opinion differs from yours? It's not. Yeah, that makes sense. Haven't you heard of a disagreement? Just because it's happened 2 times in a row doesn't mean I'm posting just to differ yours. Damn.


naw bro, theres a difference between an opinion, and *being smart* .... theres no way ur going to tell me ur going to take a out of his prime, aging center, over a guy thats much younger, much more athletic, and that barely started playing basketball a year or so before he entered the league... that right there proves he still has much room to grow, and it helps when ur 6'11 with great shot blocking instincts and a vertical near the 30s...... i could see u taking magloire just maybe because a dispute about contracts, but salary cap means nothing so im questioning if ur trying to get a rise out of me, or you truly would take magloire over dalembert.

edit by dissonance19

quit with the personal attacks.
my bad man, i wont say stupidity ever again.... i think ur making this a bigger deal than it is but idk..... i dont want no problems mannnnn :eek8:


----------



## Samael

I'd personally take Magloire myself, I can't believe how far he has slipped in the draft. He's a borderline double-double guy night in night out and he's a banger adds some really good defensive toughness that can't be measured by stats.


----------



## Samael

Tiz said:


> Hey there was just thinking about somehting in regards to our current GM draft. Mentioned it to Dissonance and he thought it was worth while to get feedback. Prospal for A GM Draft playoff system.
> 
> All GM's vote via public poll on teams by real divisions (Pacific, Atlantic, etc). You can not vote for you own division (public poll would allow to monitor this and DQ/Penalize those who don't follow rule). So a total of 24 votes for each division. GM's vote based on the final lineups for who they think would be the best in each Div.
> 
> Put a time limit on it, say 24 hours.
> 
> Then the top 8 vote getters for each conference move onto the playoffs. Follow typical 1 vs. 8, 2 vs 7, etc playoff structure.
> 
> Same thing. GM's vote on each Playoff matchup. You can not vote for your own matchup. Winner advances. Maybe another 24 hour time limit. Continue this until we reach the Finals with final vote and crown a champ.
> 
> There is probably a few things that would need to be flushed out like tie-breakers, but this should be pretty easy. Let me know what you think.


Nice suggestion Tiz, I'm up for this.


----------



## Dissonance

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> naw bro, theres a difference between an opinion, and *being smart* .... theres no way ur going to tell me ur going to take a out of his prime, aging center, over a guy thats much younger, much more athletic, and that barely started playing basketball a year or so before he entered the league... that right there proves he still has much room to grow, and it helps when ur 6'11 with great shot blocking instincts and a vertical near the 30s...... i could see u taking magloire just maybe because a dispute about contracts, but salary cap means nothing so im questioning if ur trying to get a rise out of me, or you truly would take magloire over dalembert.
> 
> edit by dissonance19
> 
> quit with the personal attacks.



There you go again. Attacking me personally because my opinion differs from yours. Quit with that seriously. My opinion is valid, just because I don't think Dalembert will ever amount to anything doesn't mean it's "stupid." He could have amazing potential. From what I seen, he's lazy and won't grow (and no I don't grow as in size) to realize that potential. I would rather go with the guy who can give me something now, even if he is declining. Especially, for what we're doing. We're trying to see who can win now. Not potential, it's been spelled out many times, do I need to post it in bold too?


----------



## Samael

But to be honest here I think NO should trade Magloire for Dalambert because he's a better fit for your running team. Magloire can't run all night he's a half court type Center but I'd still take Magloire over Dalembert though depending on the team.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

Dissonance19 said:


> There you go again. Attacking me personally because my opinion differs from yours. Quit with that seriously. My opinion is valid, just because I don't think Dalembert will ever amount to anything doesn't mean it's "stupid." He could have amazing potential. From what I seen, he's lazy and won't grow (and no I don't grow as in size) to realize that potential. I would rather go with the guy who can give me something now, even if he is declining. Especially, for what we're doing. We're trying to see who can win not. Not potential, it's been spelled out many times, do I need to post it in bold too?


bro, dalembert fits my lineup to a tee, he brings athletics and shot blocking now, and thats all i wanted from him....... i obviously dont care about potential........ if i was going off potential, my lineup would be much different.... so no, u dont need to "spell it in bold".......and u keep telling me im personally attacking you, how man????? in the BX we dont play like that man, thats just how i talk, and if the word "stupidity" offends you, im from a whole nother side of the planet than ur from.


----------



## Seuss

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> yeah, it is just you.... i doubt any gm in the league would take magloire over dalembert, considering salary cap doesnt matter. im starting to think u say some stuff to just piss me off, or u have zero basketball knowledge



I would take Magloire over Samuel anyday. Magloire can body up with post players as well as score on the offensive end. Samuel's D is by far overrated. His shot blocking is as well. 
He can't score with **** on the offensive end. So, maybe you're the one that has it wrong.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

Dr.Seuss said:


> I would take Magloire over Samuel anyday. Magloire can body up with post players as well as score on the offensive end. Samuel's D is by far overrated. His shot blocking is as well.
> He can't score with **** on the offensive end. So, maybe you're the one that has it wrong.


how can ur shot blocking be overrated when u average 2.42 a game..... personally, i thi k u lost all credibilty after u said ud rather have lionel chalmers over marcus banks


----------



## Dissonance

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> bro, dalembert fits my lineup to a tee, he brings athletics and shot blocking now, and thats all i wanted from him....... i obviously dont care about potential........ if i was going off potential, my lineup would be much different.... so no, u dont need to "spell it in bold".......and u keep telling me im personally attacking you, how man????? in the BX we dont play like that man, thats just how i talk, and if the word "stupidity" offends you, im from a whole nother side of the planet than ur from.



Saying "naw bro, theres a difference between an opinion, and stupidity, " after what _I _ said is a personal attack. 

Also, saying "only someone with zero basketball knowledge would take Magloire over Dalembert" is another one. 

Saying since I would then I have zero knowledge. Those don't sound like personal attacks? If you're going debate or argue your side you state in basketball terms or say why you think so. Otherwise it can be interpreted differently, if that is not what you meant.


----------



## Kingpin66

If someone wants depth and is trading a player already drafted....let me know because im willing to give a 4th and 5th for a player already drafted


----------



## Seuss

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> how can ur shot blocking be overrated when u average 2.42 a game..... personally, i thi k u lost all credibilty after u said ud rather have lionel chalmers over marcus banks



lol 


I'm going to say this. You can have an all-around center with Magloire or have a guy whos defense is very bore that averages 2 an half blocks a game. 

if you know I am going to edit, why even say it? (You can edit that whenever you want Joe)

-dissonance19


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

Dr.Seuss said:


> lol
> 
> 
> I'm going to say this. You can have an all-around center with Magloire or have a guy whos defense is very bore that averages 2 an half blocks a game.
> 
> Also, try and spell the words correctly. That'll make you appear more intelligent. (You can edit that whenever you want Joe)


intelligent???? haha, i smoke weed all day and i come and **** round on this computer and just type random ****, i obviously dont care about being intelligent......... and its funny u brought that up cuz u have no debate about the chalmers thing and also no debate over samuels shot blocking skills.... haha, u should *post more often here because I love reading your posts* .......


on a side not, we should drop everything. agreed


-dissonance19


----------



## Seuss

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> intelligent???? haha, i smoke weed all day and i come and **** round on this computer and just type random ****, i obviously dont care about being intelligent......... and its funny u brought that up cuz u have no debate about the chalmers thing and also no debate over samuels shot blocking skills.... haha, u should go to ur little forum and go jack off to those pictures u posted up their little kid.......
> 
> 
> on a side not, we should drop everything.



lol

Just wondering...did you even see Chalmers play? * both stop already*
Marcus isn't better then Chalmers. But I can't say Chalmers is better then Banks. 
Chalmers is a better shooter thats why I wanted him over Banks. But Banks will do just fine.
Samuel should be averaging more blocked shots if he was that good. He's long and with that 'atheltism' that you point out, you would think he'd get 3 or 4 a game. But his defense awareness is ****ty. His man-to-man defense is ****ty. But I guess he fits your team of atheltic players. But you'll probable have one of the worst defensive teams as well.

-dissonance19


----------



## Samael

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> intelligent???? haha, i smoke weed all day and i come and **** round on this computer and just type random ****, i obviously dont care about being intelligent......... and its funny u brought that up cuz u have no debate about the chalmers thing and also no debate over samuels shot blocking skills.... haha, u should *post more often here because I love reading your posts*
> 
> -dissonance19
> 
> on a side not, we should drop everything. agreed


Magloire is a better player he wasn't an AllStar for just nothing you know. He bangs inside and is very tough.
But your team is looking to run right? then you got a good fit with Dalembert so just be happy with it. No need to attack other people's opinions.


----------



## ss03

So uh... Does anyone think the Mavericks forum draft has a chance of beating us? I mean, the first round went pretty quick...


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> So uh... Does anyone think the Mavericks forum draft has a chance of beating us? I mean, the first round went pretty quick...



Doubt it. We're in the 4th rd, and now with a 3 hr time limit..


----------



## Dissonance

Tiz said:


> Hey there was just thinking about somehting in regards to our current GM draft. Mentioned it to Dissonance and he thought it was worth while to get feedback. Prospal for A GM Draft playoff system.
> 
> All GM's vote via public poll on teams by real divisions (Pacific, Atlantic, etc). You can not vote for you own division (public poll would allow to monitor this and DQ/Penalize those who don't follow rule). So a total of 24 votes for each division. GM's vote based on the final lineups for who they think would be the best in each Div.
> 
> Put a time limit on it, say 24 hours.
> 
> Then the top 8 vote getters for each conference move onto the playoffs. Follow typical 1 vs. 8, 2 vs 7, etc playoff structure.
> 
> Same thing. GM's vote on each Playoff matchup. You can not vote for your own matchup. Winner advances. Maybe another 24 hour time limit. Continue this until we reach the Finals with final vote and crown a champ.
> 
> There is probably a few things that would need to be flushed out like tie-breakers, but this should be pretty easy. Let me know what you think.



talk about this idea by Tiz...


----------



## Seuss

I want to do Tiz's idea.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Dissonance19 said:


> talk about this idea by Tiz...


I like it nothing more. I cant discuss it. it's a good idea


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, that's what I meant. If you like it or not, or have a better idea. I just wanted to refresh it so people don't miss it


----------



## Samael

I'm for that idea of Tiz.

So far East looks to be much stronger than the West

South East = Nightmare Division

Central = Easiest Division Pacers sure to advance easily


----------



## Samael

Also I just realized if we adopt this proposal by Tiz. This somewhat changes the drafting stragies of GMs somehow doesn't it? cause now you have to bare in mind that you need to get specific players that will allow you to stop specific players on your Conference/Division.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Okay for everyone that has AIM please IM me at Family Guy Uzer. We are trying to work a big trade we currently have 4 teams involved but would like to add a 5th so if you have any interest get a AIM name or use your current one.


----------



## Dissonance

Do you guys make trades just to make trades or put me to work?


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> Also I just realized if we adopt this proposal by Tiz. This somewhat changes the drafting stragies of GMs somehow doesn't it? cause now you have to bare in mind that you need to get specific players that will allow you to stop specific players on your Conference/Division.



No. Just draft how you would draft as GM. Don't make it more complicated than it has to be


----------



## ss03

Samael said:


> Also I just realized if we adopt this proposal by Tiz. This somewhat changes the drafting stragies of GMs somehow doesn't it? cause now you have to bare in mind that you need to get specific players that will allow you to stop specific players on your Conference/Division.


No because

1) we'd consider that you play other teams in a 82 game schedule
2) you'd get screwed in the playoffs


----------



## Dissonance

are you Toronto in the Dallas Gm draft too? they're thinking about replacing you, if so.

edit:nevermind. It's someone else. haha


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> are you Toronto in the Dallas Gm draft too? they're thinking about replacing you, if so.


Nope, got there too late to get Toronto. I said "give me whoever" and I got Golden State.


----------



## ZÆ

ss03 said:


> Nope, got there too late to get Toronto. I said "give me whoever" and I got Golden State.


Net2 was going to take eather Golden State or Boston and I was telling him to take GS and look what happened, he takes Boston and GS gets the 1st pick lol


----------



## Vuchato

re Tiz's idea: I like it, but I think we should do a vote for division winners, then group the rest together and vote for the last 5 playoff teams.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

Tiz, go head and pick bro, qrich#1fan time has ran out.....


----------



## VC4MVP

Wut do u guys think of my team so far?? (see sig.) It is a team built for the future, but can also play now. We do take that into account right? Thats at least the case in the nets draft.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

VC4MVP said:


> Wut do u guys think of my team so far?? (see sig.) It is a team built for the future, but can also play now. We do take that into account right? Thats at least the case in the nets draft.


I imagine it'd be taken into account, but not for actually winning. It all boils down to whether or not your team is better, not whether or not your team has potential.


----------



## Dissonance

Ok, if I forgot to add someone to the rosters or didn't put them in the right place or position, *let me know*


----------



## Dissonance

anyone in the 5th rd that has multiple picks or something that wants to deal for a top 6th rder and something else, PM me. Though I doubt it, but I really need to move up.


----------



## Tiz

lookingto add a late 4th rounder or early 5th (without trading current picks). PM if interested. :cheers:


----------



## Weasel

Well my temp starting lineup is done.

PG: Alston
G: Wallace
F: Bowen
PF: Webber
C: Camby


----------



## Dissonance

Damn. I put Wallace as reserve cuz I didn't think you'd use him at SG.


----------



## Dissonance

I'm so bored, but that's OK cuz so are you...




who can tell me what song this is?


----------



## Samael

Dissonance19 said:


> I'm so bored, but that's OK cuz so are you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who can tell me what song this is?


The Sound of Silence


----------



## ss03

Samael said:


> The Sound of Silence


Aw man! Beat me to it


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> The Sound of Silence



huh? it's Nirvana, unless I missed something...


----------



## Samael

Maybe we can ask ShuHanGuanYu to do a power rankings if he has the time since he's not participating.


----------



## Samael

Dissonance19 said:


> huh? it's Nirvana, unless I missed something...


I wasn't hearing anything so I said that.


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> I wasn't hearing anything so I said that.



Well, yeah, I just meant the lyric...


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

hey wats up fellas. hey, im looking to package a player and a later pick for a couple upcoming picks. pm with an offer.


----------



## ZÆ

Weasel said:


> Well my temp starting lineup is done.
> 
> PG: Alston
> G: Wallace
> F: Bowen
> PF: Webber
> C: Camby


I think Bowen would be a better SG then Wallace.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

THE TAKEOVER said:


> I think Bowen would be a better SG then Wallace.


i agree


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

ss03 (Toronto) trades - Josh Howard, 111,
New Jazzy Nets (Detroit) trades - Andrei Kirilenko, 260, 
Zei_Zao_LS (New York) trades - Paul Pierce, 112, 165
net2 (New Jersey) trades - Ron Artest, #147, #267

ss03 (Toronto) - Paul Pierce, 260
New Jazzy Nets (Detroit) - Ron Artest, 165
Zei_Zao_LS (New York) - Andrei Kirilenko, 147, 267
net2 (New Jersey) gets- Josh Howard, 112, 111

Trade clause between the Nets and Detroit included.


----------



## reHEATed

wow....lol


----------



## Tiz

looking to add a late 4th rounder or early 5th (without trading current picks). PM if interested.


----------



## Samael

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> ss03 (Toronto) trades - Josh Howard, 111,
> New Jazzy Nets (Detroit) trades - Andrei Kirilenko, 260,
> Zei_Zao_LS (New York) trades - Paul Pierce, 112, 165
> net2 (New Jersey) trades - Ron Artest, #147, #267
> 
> ss03 (Toronto) - Paul Pierce, 260
> New Jazzy Nets (Detroit) - Ron Artest, 165
> Zei_Zao_LS (New York) - Andrei Kirilenko, 147, 267
> net2 (New Jersey) gets- Josh Howard, 112, 111
> 
> Trade clause between the Nets and Detroit included.


Ohhh, the great SF swap. Artest and Rasheed not getting along are they??


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> ss03 (Toronto) trades - Josh Howard, 111,
> New Jazzy Nets (Detroit) trades - Andrei Kirilenko, 260,
> Zei_Zao_LS (New York) trades - Paul Pierce, 112, 165
> net2 (New Jersey) trades - Ron Artest, #147, #267
> 
> ss03 (Toronto) - Paul Pierce, 260
> New Jazzy Nets (Detroit) - Ron Artest, 165
> Zei_Zao_LS (New York) - Andrei Kirilenko, 147, 267
> net2 (New Jersey) gets- Josh Howard, 112, 111
> 
> Trade clause between the Nets and Detroit included.


I Reluctantly accept


----------



## Dissonance

someone check that ****er on pick and roster thread.


----------



## Dissonance

or not, and you guys can have the wrong picks and player, I don't give a ****.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Interested in trading Artest or any other player. PM me with offers.


----------



## ZÆ

Dissonance19 said:


> or not, and you guys can have the wrong picks and player, I don't give a ****.


lol, I wish I could help you.


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> or not, and you guys can have the wrong picks and player, I don't give a ****.


Sorry man! That must have been a pest to change. Like I said before, if I can help you on anything, I'd be glad to.

Also, I checked, each of us still has 12 picks + players, the right picks and the right players. Thanks!


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Im interested in trading Ron Artest and Baron Davis for a first round player and like a 3rd round player or I could do two 2nd round picks or we can make something work. So just pm me with offers. Post in this thread. hit me up on AIM or something. If you have an offer I want to hear it. I can also include okur aswell. Plus picks can be included.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

new jazzy, maybe we can get a three way going. im interested in Artest.


----------



## Vuchato

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> new jazzy, maybe we can get a three way going. im interested in Artest.


I'm sorry, but that just made me laugh.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

Vuchato said:


> I'm sorry, but that just made me laugh.


lol, i just read it again and im crackin up


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

What third team? Vuchato interested?


----------



## Weasel

I may be willing to trade my next 4th rounder, PM me offers. Make them good!


----------



## Dissonance

Weasel, Stephen Jackson is your starting 2 guard now right? Not Wallace?


----------



## cpawfan

In addition to putting the GM's name in the skipped post, would you please also include the pick number. It is easier for me to follow along during my work day with the numbers.


----------



## Dissonance

cpawfan said:


> In addition to putting the GM's name in the skipped post, would you please also include the pick number. It is easier for me to follow along during my work day with the numbers.



Good idea.


I wish more people would put the pick number when they announced their pick too.


----------



## cpawfan

Dissonance19 said:


> Good idea.
> 
> 
> I wish more people would put the pick number when they announced their pick too.


Yeah, make them run one of these and then they'll understand how important pick numbers are.


----------



## VC4MVP

I'm really happy with my pick in david west. I think i got lucky again that he slid that far, (in the nets draft was taken in the 80's.) I got a nice young starting line-up.


----------



## ss03

VC4MVP said:


> I'm really happy with my pick in david west. I think i got lucky again that he slid that far, (in the nets draft was taken in the 80's.) I got a nice young starting line-up.


he dropped far, but he's better at the 4 than the 3 but thats fine I guess. Although, I think AT THE MOMENT west should have gone before Frye.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

West at the 3? Im sorry I personally don't like your team. Bunch of unproven talent and ray allen. Also Kristic is allright. But if anything you should've taken West instead of Frye. But anyway good pick for a PF he is in no way a SF. But this is just my opinion.


----------



## Real

When does rdm2's pick expire?


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

in about 4 minutes.


----------



## Tiz

Reporting this from yesterday for those that may have missed it:

Hey there was just thinking about somehting in regards to our current GM draft. Mentioned it to Dissonance and he thought it was worth while to get feedback. Prospal for A GM Draft playoff system.

All GM's vote via public poll on teams by real divisions (Pacific, Atlantic, etc). You can not vote for you own division (public poll would allow to monitor this and DQ/Penalize those who don't follow rule). So a total of 24 votes for each division. GM's vote based on the final lineups for who they think would be the best in each Div.

Put a time limit on it, say 24 hours.

Then the top 8 vote getters for each conference move onto the playoffs. Follow typical 1 vs. 8, 2 vs 7, etc playoff structure.

Same thing. GM's vote on each Playoff matchup. You can not vote for your own matchup. Winner advances. Maybe another 24 hour time limit. Continue this until we reach the Finals with final vote and crown a champ.

There is probably a few things that would need to be flushed out like tie-breakers, but this should be pretty easy. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Dissonance

Is it me or is this site going so ****ing slow? It's so annoying. Other pages seem to be running fine.


----------



## Samael

Dissonance19 said:


> Is it me or is this site going so ****ing slow? It's so annoying. Other pages seem to be running fine.


It's not just you things are really getting slow to load up lately. It used to take me 1-2 secs to load up a page here now it takes me up to 15-20 secs sometimes.


----------



## JuX

Dissonance19 said:


> Is it me or is this site going so ****ing slow? It's so annoying. Other pages seem to be running fine.


I wonder that too, and now it was not just me. 

It's fixing to make me so insane.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Im interested in trading Ron Artest and Baron Davis for a first round player and like a 3rd round player or I could do two 2nd round picks or we can make something work. So just pm me with offers. Post in this thread. hit me up on AIM or something. If you have an offer I want to hear it. Plus picks can be included aswell as Mo Pete and Okur.*


----------



## VC4MVP

Yeah, im gonna start West at the 4, and have frye off the bench. Im so f****** confuzed, because in the nets draft, a lot of it is for the future and now, but this is mostly win now teams. I just have it like that right now, but it will get changed around.


----------



## Samael

Weasel can already pick right??

Don't tell me, that he'll take another 3 hours to take is pick.


----------



## Dissonance

Last one expired at 6:07est


----------



## Dissonance

I hate not picking till the 6th rd

:dead:


----------



## Dissonance

No. really. someone just shoot me?


----------



## Samael

Damn, Weasel had 3 hours to think about his pick now he's gonna take another 3??:rofl:
Dissonance, I might just PM you my picks since I might be going soon so as soon as Weasel picks just post them but I won't be PMing them just yet.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Dissonance19 said:


> I hate not picking till the 6th rd
> 
> :dead:


We can work something out. So you have a earlier pick. If you interested in Artest or BAron.


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> Damn, Weasel had 3 hours to think about his pick now he's gonna take another 3??:rofl:
> Dissonance, I might just PM you my picks since I might be going soon so as soon as Weasel picks just post them but I won't be PMing them just yet.



Yeah, I don't understand when people have had so many hrs to think or at least make a list of players, they still take forever in general. I mean it's not like it's an life altering decision.

Weasel though was looking at the pick and roster thread at 6:33ish and disappeared.


----------



## Samael

The funny thing is, he was like "Go Go Go" at the selection thread and when it was his turn he didn't Go!:rofl:


----------



## Weasel

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, I don't understand when people have had so many hrs to think or at least make a list of players, they still take forever in general. I mean it's not like it's an life altering decision.
> 
> Weasel though was looking at the pick and roster thread at 6:33ish and disappeared.



Yeah, the internet at work crapped out as I was searching the selection thread, just got home so I will pick soon.


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> The funny thing is, he was like "Go Go Go" at the selection thread and when it was his turn he didn't Go!:rofl:



lol


----------



## Dissonance

Weasel said:


> Yeah, the internet at work crapped out as I was searching the selection thread, just got home so I will pick soon.



Ah, ok.


----------



## Weasel

I am looking to move into the 5th round.


----------



## cpawfan

The Washington Wizards starting lineup

C: Joel Przybilla
PF: Tim Duncan
SF: Tayshaun Prince
SG: Manu Ginobili
PG: Sam Cassell


----------



## cpawfan

Weasel said:


> I am looking to move into the 5th round.


You can give me an offer for Pick #139


----------



## sMaK

My bad for taking so long.

I really wanted Villanueva. :curse: 

Oh well.


----------



## Samael

sMaK said:


> My bad for taking so long.
> 
> I really wanted Villanueva. :curse:
> 
> Oh well.


You should have taken a 4 with your pick because that list is thinning like JVG's hair line. But Mobley is solid with Yao, he's a shooter.


----------



## Samael

I was really torn between Crawford and Delonte but was leaning towards Crawford and having him play point. I'm glad Weasel chose Crawford that way I have no excusses. I was afraid that my team might get critisized for not having a pass first PG. What you think of the Delonte pick??


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Delonte is a solid pick. imo. I was thinking he had chance to silde down in the draft a little more. But I don't know the rest of you team to make a judgement. Bosh and Gasol will be good with him. But I don't know what SG you have if you have one


----------



## Samael

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Delonte is a solid pick. imo. I was thinking he had chance to silde down in the draft a little more. But I don't know the rest of you team to make a judgement. Bosh and Gasol will be good with him. But I don't know what SG you have if you have one


Thanks, I have Gordon at SG and since Delonte is better defender with size he can just switch with Gordon at the defensive end.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Matrix 31 clean out your PM's I need to talk to you. also is anyone interested in Artest or Baron? Or any of my players for that matter


----------



## Dissonance

If you didn't want those guys, I don't know why you got involved in that silly 4 way trade, or even trade for Baron for that matter.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Dissonance19 said:


> If you didn't want those guys, I don't know why you got involved in that silly 4 way trade, or even trade for Baron for that matter.


For fun. Im doing this all for fun. I just still want to have a respectable team. I like to trade it's fun. And once I open my GM draft then i'll deal with all the crap you have to.


----------



## Dissonance

New Jazzy Nets said:


> For fun. Im doing this all for fun. I just still want to have a respectable team. I like to trade it's fun. And once I open my GM draft then i'll deal with all the crap you have to.


You don't trade just to trade or "for fun." You trade so you get the guys want, to have a respectable team or couldn't get. Not to keep trading. I didn't even mention the crap I have to deal with. I just said that trade was silly.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Yea it was a bad trade why do you think I tried to cancel it like 2 minutes after agreeing to it? Even after Ron Artest failed his physical I still didn't get to cancel it. I still have a good team just want to get better. Plus I know theres people who value Artest and Baron and Mo Pete. So I try to get the players I want. I've made a bunch of bad trades based on poor judgement when players would be selected. I figured I could get Boozer at pick 80 didn't happen.


----------



## Samael

Damn, South West slowly turning out to be a nightmare division. New Orleans is solid, there's my team, San Antonio looks like a good running team and Dallas has 3 high 5th rounders to build around KG.


----------



## ss03

Samael said:


> Damn, South West slowly turning out to be a nightmare division. New Orleans is solid, there's my team, San Antonio looks like a good running team and Dallas has 3 high 5th rounders to build around KG.


The Atlantic isn't looking that great for me either

-Boston has Lebron to build around, and still have their starters set after the first pick in the 5th is made
-New Jersey has a starting lineup in place, and can pick a 6th man or a starter and send a start to the reservers at pick 122
-New York has two solid players to build around, but the final verdict can't be given yet
-The sixers are on a good road, have Yao Ming to build around, and a good ball distributer with two solid offensive options at the 2 and 3, and have a high fifth


----------



## Vuchato

so, how much did I reach on Varejao? especially when I already had a starting 4, and am putting him at center.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

i personally think no team can hang with the versatility of my lineup. as long as i can get a replacement for joe at the point (have one in mind, hopefully i can get him with my next pick) and either start him and move joe to the 2, and have bonzi be my sixth man, or just have joe at the point and bonzi at the two. for some reason i believe my players complement each other. i like the blend of defense, offense, rebounding, athletism, and size.


----------



## Samael

Yeah, Atlantic is looking tough. I'm really interested on seing how New York turns out, he still has 2 5th rounders to go. Philly and Boston are solid so far and so is Toronto with the Kobe/Pierce combo.


----------



## Samael

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> i personally think no team can hang with the versatility of my lineup. as long as i can get a replacement for joe at the point (have one in mind, hopefully i can get him with my next pick) and either start him and move joe to the 2, and have bonzi be my sixth man, or just have joe at the point and bonzi at the two. for some reason i believe my players complement each other. i like the blend of defense, offense, rebounding, athletism, and size.


Are you looking to run?? Cause to me the best running teams out there so far are Denver, San Antoinio and Minnesota.


----------



## ss03

Samael said:


> Are you looking to run?? Cause to me the best running teams out there so far are Denver, San Antoinio and Minnesota.


I was king of hoping to run, don't know what my chances are though


----------



## Samael

ss03 said:


> I was king of hoping to run, don't know what my chances are though


You can run, you have a solid PG but running bigs will be tough to acquire though but there are still left.


----------



## nffl

Samael said:


> Damn, South West slowly turning out to be a nightmare division. New Orleans is solid, there's my team, San Antonio looks like a good running team and Dallas has 3 high 5th rounders to build around KG.


And a mid 5th and a semi high mid 6th. Basically, I have 5 picks in 40 picks. This does suck. Our division is awesome. 

What's the division playoff thing again?


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

I think its just a series of polls.


----------



## Dissonance

Trade to announce

Washington trades:
5th rder #139
8th rder #237 
10th rder # 297 

Portland trades:

6th #155
8th #215 
10th #275


----------



## cpawfan

Dissonance19 said:


> Trade to announce
> 
> Washington trades:
> 5th rder #139
> 8th rder #237
> 10th rder # 297
> 
> Portland trades:
> 
> *6*th #155
> 8th #215
> 10th #275


You need some more sleep


----------



## Dissonance

cpawfan said:


> You need some more sleep



oops haha.


----------



## thenetsfan

could some update the selection thread were it shows what player were picked


----------



## Dissonance

huh? everything is where it is at. quite a few missed picks.


----------



## Tiz

Dissonance19 said:


> huh? everything is where it is at. quite a few missed picks.


Ya I would say so. At this rate I will be taking my next pick at 141 sometime on Sunday.


----------



## Dissonance

Hm...I think we'll see some picks made in the middle of missed picks, so there is a chance at today. It's not that far off.


----------



## Vuchato

I think the missed picks may be from people still asleep


----------



## Dissonance

Note to all

let me know if you want your players in a different position than I have put them in or want a bench player as a starter or starter as a bench player.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Vuchato said:


> I think the missed picks may be from people still asleep


NO WAY?!?! I think they have fallen and can't get up. 

Curious as to what are some of the teams that people are looking really bad right now?

P.S. Don't forget to sign up for another fantasy draft the link is in my sig. Althogh I hate advertising my thing on something else. But I stayed on topic at first. Sorry Diss. If you care that is.


----------



## nffl

What do you guys think of Hedo Turkoglu at #125?


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I'm supposed to be picking right now, but I'm looking to trade down. PM me with offers if interested.


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> What do you guys think of Hedo Turkoglu at #125?



I think he's solid, and a shooter to put around KG. I want to see what else you do with these picks you have this round.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

somejewishdude said:


> What do you guys think of Hedo Turkoglu at #125?


Well he was on my draft board so it is a decnt pick. I think he is big enough t play the 4 also sometimes could be wrong. He can shoot which you need KG and Turk nice little combo just make sure you add a slasher at SG.


----------



## Dissonance

New Jazzy Nets said:


> NO WAY?!?! I think they have fallen and can't get up.
> 
> Curious as to what are some of the teams that people are looking really bad right now?
> 
> P.S. Don't forget to sign up for another fantasy draft the link is in my sig. Althogh I hate advertising my thing on something else. But I stayed on topic at first. Sorry Diss. If you care that is.



Nah I don't mind.

I'm not sure if I understand the middle thing you said. But the Hawks look like they'd compete for #1 pick.


----------



## nffl

Thanks. A bunch of things attracted him to me. I like his shooting, but what I really like is his versatility on defense. He has shown he can guard anywhere from a PG to a PF. I'm happy with the pick, and it sets me up with my next 2 picks (which are like 5 picks from now). Plus he fits perfectly with Ridnour.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Ya that looks a little bad. This is what I meant.

What teams are looking pretty bad right now? i.e who is having a bad draft?


----------



## Dissonance

Other teams, not to throw anyone under the bus, but I think would probably be some of the worst teams if this were a league and played out



Bulls
Bucks
Jazz


Bucks and Bulls though have good futures. Jazz look worse than the Hawks. Hawks don't look THAT bad in looking at it again.


----------



## Kingpin66

Im willing to trade the next 2 picks in the draft for someone already been drafted and a later pick...im giving half an hour left...thanks


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Kingpin66, Murphy was alreay taken.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Nice pick of Nazr WhoDaBest. I just don't think my guy was valued that high to make a trade. So i'll just wait it out.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Nice pick of Nazr WhoDaBest. I just don't think my guy was valued that high to make a trade. So i'll just wait it out.


Thanks. I didn't think that Nazr was valued this high, but I needed someone with size who can get boards, plus all the centers were starting to run out.


----------



## Kingpin66

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Kingpin66, Murphy was alreay taken.



lol....I noticed that and was going to grab Nazr for the same reason as you...lol...Just when I check the tread I seen you grabbed him.

I took Alonzo a bit early but If he can play 25 minutes and be a shot blocking, rebounding defensive prescence for us and help Dirk...he will be very valuable


----------



## VC4MVP

What happened to PM'ing ppl? The last 2 picks i had i only recieved one pm by dissonance telling me my pick expired. This is ridiculous, the 3 hour time limit, i have other things to do than be constantly checking my computer.


----------



## cpawfan

VC4MVP said:


> What happened to PM'ing ppl? The last 2 picks i had i only recieved one pm by dissonance telling me my pick expired. This is ridiculous, the 3 hour time limit, i have other things to do than be constantly checking my computer.


Wally was selected at #84. You need to make another selection


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> Other teams, not to throw anyone under the bus, but I think would probably be some of the worst teams if this were a league and played out
> 
> 
> 
> Bulls
> Bucks
> Jazz
> 
> 
> Bucks and Bulls though have good futures. Jazz look worse than the Hawks. Hawks don't look THAT bad in looking at it again.


Mind you, the owner of the Jazz seriously doesn't care.


----------



## VC4MVP

sry changed the pick.


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> Mind you, the owner of the Jazz seriously doesn't care.



Did he say that? Oh well. He could've had a pretty good team.


----------



## VC4MVP

oops gotta change again.


----------



## Dissonance

VC4MVP said:


> What happened to PM'ing ppl? The last 2 picks i had i only recieved one pm by dissonance telling me my pick expired. This is ridiculous, the 3 hour time limit, i have other things to do than be constantly checking my computer.



Then. PM. me. your. pick. ahead. of. time. after. signing. on. once.


----------



## VC4MVP

Dissonance19 said:


> Then. PM. me. your. pick. ahead. of. time. after. signing. on. once.


There was like 10 people ahead of me last night, and my computer didnt work this morning, and i had a friend over in the afternoon.


----------



## cpawfan

Mike Miller was selected at #100


----------



## VC4MVP

cpawfan said:


> Mike Miller was selected at #100


I know i did that at least 3 or 4 times. I picked Kevin Martin and am now checking if he was also picked.


----------



## nffl

If you push 'Ctrl' and 'F' on your keyboard then you can search for words on a page. Then you could search for Mike Miller, Tyson Chandler, or whoever you want to see if they are still available. If nothing comes up, then they haven't been picked yet.


----------



## Weasel

Weasel said:


> I am looking to move into the 5th round.



...


----------



## VC4MVP

somejewishdude said:


> If you push 'Ctrl' and 'F' on your keyboard then you can search for words on a page. Then you could search for Mike Miller, Tyson Chandler, or whoever you want to see if they are still available. If nothing comes up, then they haven't been picked yet.


I know, i was just sorta in a rush, and so i quickly glanced at the draft pick page and sorta missed like 3 players... Kevin Martin wasnt picked tho.


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> Did he say that? Oh well. He could've had a pretty good team.


No he didn't say that, but the trading frenzy sort of implies it... well some of the trades.. He actually still can have a good team, I mean, Marbury isn't that bad. Lets just see how the team fills out, I don't think it'll be the worst one.


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> No he didn't say that, but the trading frenzy sort of implies it... well some of the trades.. He actually still can have a good team, I mean, Marbury isn't that bad. Lets just see how the team fills out, I don't think it'll be the worst one.



Eh, if that is the case, how many winning teams has Marbury been on, and how many teams get better when he leaves? What he does in terms of numbers is meaningless if they don't win much.


----------



## Tiz

Dissonance19 said:


> Eh, if that is the case, how many winning teams has Marbury been on, and how many teams get better when he leaves? What he does in terms of numbers is meaningless if they don't win much.


So true. He has been in the league 10 years and made the playoffs 4 times. Never getting past the first round.

http://basketball-reference.com/players/m/marbust01.html

(note: I like how the link has him listed as marbust)


----------



## GM3

Hows my starting five?

Devin Harris
JR Smith
Andres Nocioni
Dwight Howard
Chris Kaman


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Very Young. SOlid players. I like JR's potential but dont like his current game. He played behind Snyder and Snyder is not very good. So what does that say about smith? But the change of team should be good for him.


----------



## Samael

GM3 said:


> Hows my starting five?
> 
> Devin Harris
> JR Smith
> Andres Nocioni
> Dwight Howard
> Chris Kaman


you have the best rebounding front court in the league without a question but your back court is a question mark.


----------



## GM3

Samael said:


> you have the best rebounding front court in the league without a question but your back court is a question mark.


Yeah but I think I got good value for where I picked. I dont like that the best shooter on my team is JR Smith though.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Samael said:


> you have the best rebounding front court in the league without a question but your back court is a question mark.


I think weasel has something to say about that. Camby, Webber, Wallace.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Everyone if you have a pick coming up within the next 10 or so PM your top 3 to a friend or Diss. So others don't have to wait for you. ANd alot of the times you'll end up getting skipped anyway. SO like the next 10 people that are planning on leaving for the night should really PM their picks.


----------



## nffl

What do you guys think of Brezec here?

Also, I'm looking to trade down the current pick (#131). PM me with offers please.


----------



## Samael

Trade to announce:

(*Dallas*) *somejewishdude* trades:

131. Dallas (from Utah through Memphis via Minnesota)
319. Dallas

(*Memphis*) *Samael* trades:

134. Memphis (from Houston)
295. Memphis (through Phoenix)


----------



## Dissonance

Goddamn, he can't read all his PMs before accepting


----------



## nffl

Samael said:


> Trade to announce:
> 
> (*Dallas*) *somejewishdude* trades:
> 
> 131. Dallas (from Utah through Memphis via Minnesota)
> 319. Dallas
> 
> (*Memphis*) *Samael* trades:
> 
> 134. Memphis (from Houston)
> 295. Memphis (through Phoenix)


confirmed


----------



## Samael

My starting line-up is finished

C- Pau Gasol
PF- Chris Bosh
SF- Michael Finley
SG- Ben Gordon 
PG- Delonte West


Well, that's it for me. I won't be selecting again till the 11th round. So I won't be huslting people around here anymore to hurry up and pick. But I'll hang around just to comment on peoples picks.

But be warned Pat Burke, Pavel Podkolzin and Ha Seung-Jin are all looking good in my workouts and I have a 11th round promise for them. :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance

does anyone remember seeing a 132? I coulda sworn VC4MVP was up after even before. I think I just ****ed up the numbers and didn't notice. Unless someone can tell me otherwise.


----------



## VC4MVP

Dissonance19 said:


> does anyone remember seeing a 132? I coulda sworn VC4MVP was up after even before. I think I just ****ed up the numbers and didn't notice. Unless someone can tell me otherwise.


So should i pick or what?


----------



## Samael

The are only 29 picks at the 5th round so a pick is missing I guess, there should be 30 but who's pick is it?


----------



## VC4MVP

I think it is denvers, because he has the pick before me in the odd numbered rounds, unless he traded it away, but im pretty sure some1 is ahead of me.


----------



## Dissonance

I think it's Denver's


I only counted 11 for them. someone check too.


----------



## Samael

Yes, it's Denver's pick. I remember monitoring if Vuchato was online because he selects before me when I was still at #134.


----------



## VC4MVP

Yeah, it is definetly Vuchato's pick (unless he traded it) he is online so make ur pick.


----------



## Dissonance

I didn't remember deleting it. I thought I ****ed up the numbers. Good thing that wasnt the case..


----------



## Dissonance

I say we let skip Atlanta and forget waiting 3 hrs that we know Kekai won't make 

Who's in? lol


----------



## Vuchato

Well, I was hoping Barbosa would last to me, but I still got an athletic, energetic shooting guard who can rebound decently in Q-Rich

And how's my starting lineup look:

PG-Kirk Hinrich
SG-Quentin Richardson
SF-Carmelo Anthony
PF-Carlos Boozer
C-Anderson Varejao


----------



## Samael

Solid pick with QRich he was on my list below Finley.

Go!! do it Dissonance skip Kekai I'm all for it.


----------



## Dissonance

Thenetfan isn't on so it wouldn't matter...


----------



## VC4MVP

What do u guys think of SAR? I think he is a decent pick, he can put up points and grab rebounds and is a veteran big. I think a knock on him is he only made the playoffs once, but i think a lot of that is from being on s***** teams. He isnt a bad teammate like starbury for example. I mean he played on ATL, Portland, and vancouver b4 finally making it with the kings.


----------



## Dissonance

Knock on SAR has been he's soft. Other than not going to the playoffs. I think he *****ed about being benched last yr. He's still a solid pick


----------



## Samael

Dissonance19 said:


> Thenetfan isn't on so it wouldn't matter...


That guy is a floater sometimes you think he's not here because you can't see his username then he just bubbles out of nowhere like you.


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> That guy is a floater sometimes you think he's not here because you can't see his username then he just bubbles out of nowhere like you.



I've had invisible mode on so.


----------



## Samael

VC4MVP said:


> What do u guys think of SAR? I think he is a decent pick, he can put up points and grab rebounds and is a veteran big. I think a knock on him is he only made the playoffs once, but i think a lot of that is from being on s***** teams. He isnt a bad teammate like starbury for example. I mean he played on ATL, Portland, and vancouver b4 finally making it with the kings.


I think SAR is a solid pick but your team seems to have a Big Man log jam now, you should trade one of them and get a good back up wing for Ray Allen or a solid SF since SAR has been playing more of PF now in his later years.


----------



## VC4MVP

Samael said:


> I think SAR is a solid pick but your team seems to have a Big Man log jam now, you should trade one of them and get a good back up wing for Ray Allen or a solid SF since SAR has been playing more of PF now in his later years.


I intend for him to back up David west, and maybe ill make a deal, but u cant really have big man depth, and last year like at least half the time he came off the bench (somewhat due to injury). I might make a trade, idk but u guys can pm me with offers, everyone is available. All i really have to do now is find some back up swingmen and guards.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Pistons trade
Mo Pete, Okur 

Knicks trade
Marion, 316


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude is up and just disappeared. I always find that perplexing when that happens.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

> Pistons trade
> Mo Pete, Okur
> 
> Knicks trade
> Marion, 316


Confirmed.

And as a results of this trade, another trade appears!

New York Knicks (Zei_Zao_LS) trade Morris Peterson and Mehmet Okur, as well as the rights to the #147 pick.

New Jersey Nets (Net2) trade Rasheed Wallace, Leandro Barbosa, and the rights to the #154 pick.


----------



## Real

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Confirmed.
> 
> And as a results of this trade, another trade appears!
> 
> New York Knicks (Zei_Zao_LS) trade Morris Peterson and Mehmet Okur, as well as the rights to the #147 pick.
> 
> New Jersey Nets (Net2) trade Rasheed Wallace, Leandro Barbosa, and the rights to the #154 pick.


Agreed


----------



## Dissonance

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Confirmed.
> 
> And as a results of this trade, another trade appears!
> 
> New York Knicks (Zei_Zao_LS) trade Morris Peterson and Mehmet Okur, as well as the rights to the #147 pick.
> 
> New Jersey Nets (Net2) trade Rasheed Wallace, Leandro Barbosa, and the rights to the #154 pick.



I just ****ing switched them how it was in the other trade.



goddamnit.


----------



## Samael

You guys should have just done a three way.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Samael said:


> You guys should have just done a three way.


Probably but the second he offered me that trade I agreed.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Dissonance19 said:


> I just ****ing switched them how it was in the other trade.
> 
> 
> 
> goddamnit.


Sorry. Didn't figure on updates every 2-3 minutes. I should know better by now... 



> You guys should have just done a three way.


Eh... Negotiated seperately for my sanity. Last time I tried a multiple-person trade with Jazzy I nearly had my lung collapse.


----------



## Dissonance

Is something wrong with your eye? Or do you just love to wink a lot?


----------



## nffl

Trade to announce:

Portland trades:
139. Portland (from Washington through Dallas)
288. Portland (from Golden State)

Dallas trades
134. Dallas (from Memphis through Houston)
305. Dallas (from Utah through Toronto via Utah)


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Hey Diss Im sure your probably sick of fixing things but you might want to fix my superteam

C- Mehmet Okur
PF- Shawn Marion
SF- Ron Artest 
SG- Morris Peterson
PG- Baron Davis


----------



## Samael

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Hey Diss Im sure your probably sick of fixing things but you might want to fix my superteam
> 
> C- Mehmet Okur
> PF- Shawn Marion
> SF- Ron Artest
> SG- Morris Peterson
> PG- Baron Davis


You might wanna fix the one in your sig too. That's a solid team, I guess Memo is built enough to run he does it in Utah.


----------



## Dissonance

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Hey Diss Im sure your probably sick of fixing things but you might want to fix my superteam
> 
> C- Mehmet Okur
> PF- Shawn Marion
> SF- Ron Artest
> SG- Morris Peterson
> PG- Baron Davis



I have it that way, don't I?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Dissonance19 said:


> Is something wrong with your eye? Or do you just love to wink a lot?


It's how I denote sarcasm, for the most part!

As a note, are we skipping Kekai?



> C- Mehmet Okur
> PF- Shawn Marion
> SF- Ron Artest
> SG- Morris Peterson
> PG- Baron Davis


Mo-Pete and Mehmet got traded to the Knicks, then to Jersey.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Dissonance19 said:


> I have it that way, don't I?


Yes but I traded Okur and Mo Pete. So it should look like this

C-
PF-Shawn Marion
SF-Ron Artest
SG-
PG-Baron Davis


----------



## Dissonance

Nah, we're not skipping him


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Yay. I get to wait three hours *then* pick!


----------



## Samael

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Yes but I traded Okur and Mo Pete. So it should look like this
> 
> C-
> PF-Shawn Marion
> SF-Ron Artest
> SG-
> PG-Baron Davis


Damn, I thought you had that nasty team with Memo and Mo Pete.


----------



## ss03

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Yay. I get to wait three hours *then* pick!


I get to wait a whole round and a half *then* pick four times


----------



## Dissonance

anything else wrong with the rosters or picks??

and if you want people switched from starters to bench or vice versa. say so, not 5 days from now..


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

The only thing I can think of is that Leandro is "LeAndro" on my roster. The A isn't capitalized...

Oh, and I want Sheed at the point. And Barbosa will be playing center, with Kirilenko sitting on the bench at the 12th roster spot. God I hate that guy.


----------



## nffl

I don't know about the Posey pick Dis. It's a solid pick, but PG is more of an area of need for you. Are you trying to trade your SG for a pick so you can get a PG?

edit: I saw your SG (Redd). Your team's set you just need a descent vet PG. So my bad... nevermind.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Any guesses on my pick, which is 1 hour and 23 minutes away? 

My money is on Tskita, baby. He's breaking out this year!

Edit: My mind is going out of itself and other random incoherence.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Grand I get to stay up and wait fo my pick at 6 o' clock in the morning fun. Who's with me? Zei Zao going to make his pick and go to bed. What baout you somejewishdude?


----------



## nffl

Well I can't get to sleep so I might just stay up all night and have a Monster in the morning...


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> I don't know about the Posey pick Dis. It's a solid pick, but PG is more of an area of need for you. Are you trying to trade your SG for a pick so you can get a PG?
> 
> edit: I saw your SG (Redd). Your team's set you just need a descent vet PG. So my bad... nevermind.



How did my team go from questionable to set (other than a PG) like that quickly? haha. All because I have a SG?


----------



## nffl

Dissonance19 said:


> How did my team go from questionable to set (other than a PG) like that quickly? haha. All because I have a SG?


No well I meant your lineup is set and it would be hard to trade Michael Redd for a descent PG/pick because it would not be a good deal for you.


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> No well I meant your lineup is set and it would be hard to trade Michael Redd for a descent PG/pick because it would not be a good deal for you.



Ah ok. I went with Posey because I needed more defense. He can also shoot the ball too. He'd fit nice alongside Redd, Haslem (his real teammate), and Amare. You don't think he would? But I'm trying to build more of a _ team _ that could compete and contend.

I can find some PGs later. One I had in my mind was picked, but I have a few others in mind or that I could take.


----------



## nffl

I understand.

Anyways what do you think of my starting 5?

PG- Luke Ridnour
SG- DeShawn Stevenson
SF- Hedo Turkoglu
PF- Kevin Garnett
C- Primoz Brezec


----------



## Tiz

When does time expire on the next pick?


----------



## Tiz

The Sonics Starting Five: :clap:

PG - Jason Kidd
SG - Mike Miller
SF - Rashard Lewis
PF - Zach Randolph
C - Nene


----------



## VC4MVP

somejewishdude said:


> I understand.
> 
> Anyways what do you think of my starting 5?
> 
> PG- Luke Ridnour
> SG- DeShawn Stevenson
> SF- Hedo Turkoglu
> PF- Kevin Garnett
> C- Primoz Brezec


Not terrible, but not too good. BTW, Tiz u have a great starting lineup. I think mine is pretty decent also, and i already have 2 really good bench players that could be starters (availalbe, pm me with offers).


----------



## reHEATed

Chris Paul
Brandon Roy
Richard Jefferson
Al Harrington
Jamaal Magloire

with no trades and picking near the end....I think thats pretty good


----------



## Tiz

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Chris Paul
> Brandon Roy
> Richard Jefferson
> Al Harrington
> Jamaal Magloire
> 
> with no trades and picking near the end....I think thats pretty good


Not sure this year's rookies are eligible.


----------



## reHEATed

well, I dont see any rule disallowing rookies.......and they are part of the NBA, so I wouldnt see why they arent allowed


----------



## nffl

wadeshaqeddie said:


> well, I dont see any rule disallowing rookies.......and they are part of the NBA, so I wouldnt see why they arent allowed


Yeah we said at the beginning that rookies arn't eligable.


----------



## reHEATed

> Each GM will have five hours to make their pick once the draft is underway. The GM who is making the current pick MUST send a private message to the person who is next to notify them that it is their turn. If you happen to miss your pick, the next person in the draft order will make their pick ahead of you. You may then make your pick as soon as you can, although you will have missed out on all the players that would have otherwise been available at your pick. The draft order will be randomized and will follow the serpentine method (draft order is reversed) each round. There will be twelve rounds. Makes your picks in this thread.


these are the listed rules. I referred to them before I picked and saw nothing on rookies. Where was this no rookies allowed thing said?


----------



## nffl

I think we just talked about it in this thread... I dunno ask Dis.


----------



## reHEATed

somejewishdude said:


> I think we just talked about it in this thread... I dunno ask Dis.


alright, I sent him a pm

I have another pick ready in case I need to change mine


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

wadeshaqeddie said:


> alright, I sent him a pm
> 
> I have another pick ready in case I need to change mine


Diss as well as a good many other people have posted regularly on not being able to select rookies, which means you better pick up someone that's not Brandon Roy pretty quick before you lose who you want.


----------



## reHEATed

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Diss as well as a good many other people have posted regularly on not being able to select rookies, which means you better pick up someone that's not Brandon Roy pretty quick before you lose who you want.


then it should be posted under rules....where is this talking?

im not saying it wasnt said, but if it is a rule, it better be clearly posted under the rules. Thats where I looked, and thats where I am supposed to look

and I did send Disso my other pick when I asked the question about rookies in case people leapfrogged me and picked my guy. I sent him the pick just in case, which is like sending in your picks when you are not online. Nobody could pick my guy as my pick was sent in before anybody else picks


----------



## ss03

He mentioned earlair in this thread that in this draft, we will not be allowed to draft rookies. 

sorry


----------



## nffl

You're right it should be in the rules... 

...but don't you think Renaldo Balkman would be gone by now if we were allowed to take rookies? :biggrin:


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

I would have picked Renaldo over Shawn Marion at the #16 spot if we were allowed to pick rookies.

Over Pierce at the #22 spot too, if he was still around then... which is *very* unlikely.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*

alright....I actually read up to page 21 in this thread 

all I see are people asking about it on pages 6 and 7. Disso (or anybody) never actually said they were not allowed from what I read..... now who actually expects me to read all 60 something pages?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> alright....I actually read up to page 21 in this thread
> 
> all I see are people asking about it on pages 6 and 7. Disso (or anybody) never actually said they were not allowed from what I read..... now who actually expects me to read all 60 something pages?


The point remains that it's almost universally recognized that no rookies would be taken, else why do you think that people are starting to take decent role-players over those that are guaranteed playing time on their new team? 

'Zackly.


----------



## reHEATed

*Re: Suns Forum GM Draft Thread Signups(now closed)/Discuss trades here*



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> The point remains that it's almost universally recognized that no rookies would be taken, else why do you think that people are starting to take decent role-players over those that are guaranteed playing time on their new team?
> 
> 'Zackly.


but if it is not directly said that is is not allowed, it is allowed. I dont care about other posters saying they dont think it should be allowed, as that means nothing....im on page 35, and still nothing has been said by Disso about the topic

these guys are on NBA rosters. Unless it is said they are not allowed, they are allowed. And still nobody has shown me where it was said they are not allowed. NOBODY HAS PROVEN WHAT THEY ARE SAYING :curse:


----------



## nffl

No I'm positive we said no rookies. We said no rookies because there is no way of determining what they will do in the NBA.


----------



## reHEATed

finally found it with a quick comment on page 16....I had to search the thread for the word rookie to find this obscure sentence by Disso saying it has been agreed they had to play an nba game

seriously, how is it expected people will notice that when they pick? I know I did the right thing by looking at the rules when I picked, and saw nothing.


----------



## reHEATed

pick has been changed........I honestly dont like the rule with no rookies. This is a gm draft. GM's who want young talented players take rookies. Nobody ever knows for sure, but with scouting and such, you should be allowed to take the risk. The other gm draft I am in allowed rookies, and many people have took them already

also I think if it is a rule, it should be cleary posted.....having to spend 20 minutes looking for 1 sentence and only finding it when searching the thread for a word....that shouldnt be how a rule is found

my new lineup
Chris Paul
Eddie Jones
Richard Jefferson
Al Harrington
Jamaal Magloire


----------



## ss03

wadeshaqeddie said:


> pick has been changed........I honestly dont like the rule with no rookies. This is a gm draft. GM's who want young talented players take rookies. Nobody ever knows for sure, but with scouting and such, you should be allowed to take the risk. The other gm draft I am in allowed rookies, and many people have took them already
> 
> also I think if it is a rule, it should be cleary posted.....having to spend 20 minutes looking for 1 sentence and only finding it when searching the thread for a word....that shouldnt be how a rule is found
> 
> my new lineup
> Chris Paul
> Eddie Jones
> Richard Jefferson
> Al Harrington
> Jamaal Magloire


Although you're right... It seems that virtually everyone else recognised it as a rule. 

Also, thats just one of the rules of this draft, not all of them. In some ways it makes sense because this is a draft where all the teams will be used once, and it's not a sim league. Mind you, another reason it makes sense is because some players may yell out "BUST" in a few years. Also, Brandon Roy may very well have been gone by now, or Randy Foye had that not been a rule. I understand your reasoning, but it was sort of understoof by everyone so I suppose Dissonance didn't put it up, and anyway, he's done a lot of useless post editting and that's one thing I guess he forget, can't blame him really.


----------



## ZÆ

Wait we can't pick rookies? That changes my whole plains for my bench and center. If they have a NBA contract we should be able to pick them.


----------



## ZÆ

ss03 said:


> Although you're right... It seems that virtually everyone else recognised it as a rule.
> 
> Also, thats just one of the rules of this draft, not all of them. In some ways it makes sense because this is a draft where all the teams will be used once, and it's not a sim league. Mind you, another reason it makes sense is because some players may yell out "BUST" in a few years. Also, Brandon Roy may very well have been gone by now, or Randy Foye had that not been a rule. I understand your reasoning, but it was sort of understoof by everyone so I suppose Dissonance didn't put it up, and anyway, he's done a lot of useless post editting and that's one thing I guess he forget, can't blame him really.


If it's a rule it should have been posted along with the other ones. I didn't know anything about this and I was plaining sence day one that I wanted a young bench.


----------



## reHEATed

THE TAKEOVER said:


> If they have a NBA contract we should be able to pick them.


thats what I am saying........


----------



## Dissonance

wadeshaqeddie said:


> these are the listed rules. I referred to them before I picked and saw nothing on rookies. Where was this no rookies allowed thing said?



Well, first, I didn't write those rules posted. Second, we kind of agreed we can't pick a rookie, just never made announcement about it. Should we have, probably? I just wasn't sure if should have been able to have rookies, and didn't think it would be that big of a deal till later, and I guess figured with some of the talk in the beginning about none would spread. Though I never really thought about it for awhile with the million things to do by editting and sending PMs, which was a rule after when someone picked. But everyone basically ignored that. I've had to PM everyone it seems.

Was also mentioned how we have no idea how good the rookies would be, if were able to use them. I agree with that. I mean, were we gonna go by how good we think they will be or how they came out?


----------



## ss03

THE TAKEOVER said:


> If it's a rule it should have been posted along with the other ones. I didn't know anything about this and I was plaining sence day one that I wanted a young bench.


Then get a young bench, there are many young players not yet drafted who are younger than many players from the draft bench.


----------



## Real

I knew we couldn't pick rookies, but I didn't find out about it until well into the draft. Which I believe isn't right.

I certainly don't agree with it.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I really don't mind not being able to pick rookies. I mean it is true, how are we supposed to project how good they're gonna be. I'm fine with it.


----------



## Dissonance

What, do you guys wanna designate that rookies are allowed in for the last 2 rds or something?

or, afterwards, we have a 2 rd draft of the original order (or a new order) with rookies involved?


----------



## reHEATed

Dissonance19 said:


> What, do you guys wanna designate that rookies are allowed in for the last 2 rds or something?
> 
> or, afterwards, we have a 2 rd draft of the original order (or a new order) with rookies involved?



it would need a new order if we do that......the people picking first in the player draft shouldnt also pick first in the rookie draft

if we do that, a new random order would have to be created


----------



## nffl

Yeah that sounds like a good idea... but new order definately.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Im interested in trading the sharp shooter Korver for picks or another player. PM me offers or respond to this thread. Also I am willing to add picks for a higher taken shooting guard


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Dissonance19 said:


> What, do you guys wanna designate that rookies are allowed in for the last 2 rds or something?
> 
> or, afterwards, we have a 2 rd draft of the original order (or a new order) with rookies involved?


A seperate rookie draft to fill up the 13-14 spots in one's roster would be nice. Then we have reserves, and the potential to get those nasty 12th rounder into said reserves.


----------



## Dissonance

The Booty King is next. Rest assure, the time limit will be up before he shows up...

Damn Australians...j/k


----------



## Samael

Do we really need 2 rounds of rookies?? I mean most of us can't even name 4 second rounders that went in this year's draft let alone assume what kind of impact they might have on one's team since they never played in an NBA game and probably won't for quite some time. I think one round for rookies is enough.


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> Do we really need 2 rounds of rookies?? I mean most of us can't even name 4 second rounders that went in this year's draft let alone assume what kind of impact they might have on one's team since they never played in an NBA game and probably won't for quite some time. I think one round for rookies is enough.


Well, nothing is definite yet. But in the 2nd, people could draft guys like Allan Ray, Mike Gansey, or Pittsnogle who went undrafted over some questionable picks in the 2nd rounder. I heard somewhere if they were european they probably would've gotten drafted.

But yeah as I said, nothing is definite, and I haven't decided if I want to do it. One rd wouldn't be so bad though.


----------



## BootyKing

Dissonance19 said:


> The Booty King is next. Rest assure, the time limit will be up before he shows up...
> 
> Damn Australians...j/k


hahah, How long do i have?


----------



## Dissonance

Dissonance19 said:


> The Booty King is next. Rest assure, the time limit will be up before he shows up...
> 
> Damn Australians...j/k



Ok that's scary. 3 times that I said the clock will expire before someone gets here, and they end up showing up really quick. I see Booty King here so..

Maybe I need to say that more often?


----------



## Dissonance

BootyKing said:


> hahah, How long do i have?



clock started at almost 40 mins ago, so you have a lot of time.


----------



## Dissonance

is it me or does it seem like when we have 5 or 6 people who pick in a row that are here, and there is usually one person in between those 5 or 6 that are not here.

One of the few times The TAKEOVER is not here, it's now. But of course


----------



## BootyKing

Oh ok anyway done. Maybe you have the power, i did wake up not long ago maybe i could sense that i was needed :woot: 

Why is it that every1 i want is selected just before me, grrr.


----------



## Dissonance

BootyKing said:


> Oh ok anyway done. Maybe you have the power, i did wake up not long ago maybe i could sense that i was needed :woot:
> 
> Why is it that every1 i want is selected just before me, grrr.



good. you pick soon again too. but not for awhile if Takeover don't show up. And Granger was still a good pick though. 


And that is because you're late haha I don't know.. But who did you want? Posey?


----------



## BootyKing

Dissonance19 said:


> good. you pick soon again too. but not for awhile if Takeover don't show up. And Granger was still a good pick though.
> 
> 
> And that is because you're late haha I don't know.. But who did you want? Posey?


I was going after Posey, Korver and Childress. Then Posey was gone but thats ok still to options, then Korver went and now i wake up this morning and Childress is gone.


----------



## Dissonance

Now Takeover is online. That's 4 times haha.


Just it says he hasn't done anything since 11:06.


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> Well, nothing is definite yet. But in the 2nd, people could draft guys like Allan Ray, Mike Gansey, or Pittsnogle who went undrafted over some questionable picks in the 2nd rounder. I heard somewhere if they were european they probably would've gotten drafted.
> 
> But yeah as I said, nothing is definite, and I haven't decided if I want to do it. One rd wouldn't be so bad though.


If anything, I'd have 1 round of a "Rookie Draft" with a newly generated order, and then the "GM" can opt whether or not they want to drop a player from their 12-man roster to make room for the rookie.


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> If anything, I'd have 1 round of a "Rookie Draft" with a newly generated order, and then the "GM" can opt whether or not they want to drop a player from their 12-man roster to make room for the rookie.



Yeah, I was thinking of the drop idea. So, we'll do 1 rd after the 12th rd of regular draft. Anyone object?


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

BootyKing said:


> I was going after Posey, Korver and Childress. Then Posey was gone but thats ok still to options, then Korver went and now i wake up this morning and Childress is gone.


Korver is avialable for trade. Just be a whole lot easier if you had AIM


----------



## BootyKing

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Korver is avialable for trade. Just be a whole lot easier if you had AIM


Yeh lol, i was about to PM you back, i dont have AIM sorry


----------



## Dissonance

BootyKing said:


> Yeh lol, i was about to PM you back, i dont have AIM sorry



get with the times already haha.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Dissonance19 said:


> get with the times already haha.


Ya wish you had AIM also I want to send Artest to a team that he should really play for. OR any of my other players. I like your team diss. but what ones are tardeable if any? And please dont say for the right price I hate that line.


----------



## Dissonance

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Ya wish you had AIM also I want to send Artest to a team that he should really play for. OR any of my other players. I like your team diss. but what ones are tardeable if any? And please dont say for the right price I hate that line.



Oh, I have AIM. I just I rarely go on it, nor could people see me on it if I was on. I have it set up to where only people who are on my buddy list can see me on. Pretty much why I took it down from the AIM option on here.

But no, I am not going to say for the right price lol . But I will say, no one is available. I like how my team is right now. I'm sure you could get something good for Ron though.


----------



## BootyKing

Dissonance19 said:


> get with the times already haha.


Oh im with the times AIM is just not apart of my time. :S. I don't know of anyone here in Aus that uses AIM for chatting. Everyone uses MSN Messenger


----------



## Dissonance

BootyKing said:


> Oh im with the times AIM is just not apart of my time. :S. I don't know of anyone here in Aus that uses AIM for chatting. Everyone uses MSN Messenger


Ah.

I wasn't really even serious. But it's still good to have, just in case.


----------



## BootyKing

Dissonance19 said:


> Ah.
> 
> I wasn't really even serious. But it's still good to have, just in case.


Yeh lol i was being sarcastic got to start using the sarcastic bracket things.


----------



## Dissonance

BootyKing said:


> Yeh lol i was being sarcastic got to start using the sarcastic bracket things.



lol oops. yeah, sometimes it hard to catch sarcasm on here.


----------



## ZÆ

ugh, I can't think of anyone to take....


----------



## ZÆ

Well I didn't want eather of the players I took so they are on the trading block, PM me with offers.


----------



## Dissonance

If you wanted to pick 2 guys as bait or didn't really want, those 2 may have not be the right guys to get offers for. Their history and game speak for itself.


----------



## nffl

I would suggest hiring Bill Parcells as your head coach in order to keep Miles in his place.


----------



## Dissonance

He'd insult his manhood by calling him a "she"


edit: some of you may be too young for that. Bill Parcells drafted Terry Glenn with the Patriots, they asked about him, and Bill said, "she's coming along." And proceeded to call him she a couple more times. It was supposedly to ground him sort of.


----------



## nffl

Dissonance19 said:


> He'd insult his manhood by calling him a "she"
> 
> 
> edit: some of you may be too young for that. Bill Parcells drafted Terry Glenn with the Patriots, they asked about him, and Bill said, "she's coming along." And proceeded to call him she a couple more times. It was supposedly to ground him sort of.


 :rofl: Yeah I just saw this. I'm from Dallas so I'm a Cowboys fan and know all about Parcells. But you have to admit Parcells says "jump" and the disgruntled player says "how high?"


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> :rofl: Yeah I just saw this. I'm from Dallas so I'm a Cowboys fan and know all about Parcells. But you have to admit Parcells says "jump" and the disgruntled player says "how high?"



haha exactly. 

I can't wait to see how he treats T.O _if _ he causes a problem. And Drew Bledsoe won't back down either from T.O. He went back at Keyshawn when they went face to face last yr when Key complained about how he threw it, and Drew said he should've held on to it.


----------



## nffl

Dissonance19 said:


> haha exactly.
> 
> I can't wait to see how he treats T.O _*when* _ he causes a problem. And Drew Bledsoe won't back down either from T.O. He went back at Keyshawn when they went face to face last yr when Key complained about how he threw it, and Drew said he should've held on to it.


corrected :biggrin: 

I remember that. Keyshawn I would be afraid of... T.O.? No. He's just a multi-million dollar whiny great WR.

I cannot wait 'till football season. I bet he breaks the TD celebration rules and goes to the center of the Eagles' field and does the Eagles arm wave (what he did in the Superbowl vs. the Pat's 2 years ago after a nice catch). Ok I don't bet that... I wish that.

I know this is a little off topic... but do you think that the NFC East (Cowboys, Redskins, Eagles, Giants) is the hardest division? I say the Cowboys win the divison, and the Giants and Panthers grab the wildcards.


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> I remember that. Keyshawn I would be afraid of... T.O.? No. He's just a multi-million dollar whiny great WR.
> 
> I cannot wait 'till football season. I bet he breaks the TD celebration rules and goes to the center of the Eagles' field and does the Eagles arm wave (what he did in the Superbowl vs. the Pat's 2 years ago after a nice catch). Ok I don't bet that... I wish that.
> 
> I know this is a little off topic... but do you think that the NFC East (Cowboys, Redskins, Eagles, Giants) is the hardest division? I say the Cowboys win the divison, and the Giants and Panthers grab the wildcards.



Eh, Drew wasn't afraid of Keyshawn. 


Yeah, I can't wait till either. My Baltimore Ravens finally have a freaking QB in McNair! Though I hope he doesn't get injured, and I know it's not automatic we play well or go anywhere. Our OL sucks, and Jamal Lewis needs get back into form. McNair also has to play well.


Yeah, NFC East is probably the toughest. Though, I'm not sold on the Skins offense which could bring that division down. AFC West and NFC South are also really tough, but they both have one team that will probably bring them down, minus other teams having really bad injuries.

Hm.. I don't know about the Cowboys winning the division. I think Eagles are being underrated this offseason.


----------



## nffl

Dissonance19 said:


> Eh, Drew wasn't afraid of Keyshawn.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I can't wait till either. My Baltimore Ravens finally have a freaking QB in McNair! Though I hope he doesn't get injured, and I know it's not automatic we play well or go anywhere. Our OL sucks, and Jamal Lewis needs get back into form. McNair also has to play well.


I said I'd be afraid of him, not that Drew would.

But yeah, the Ravens are looking good. And don't you dare talk OL. We have the worst in the NFL (besides the Texans). Plus losing Allen... hopefully Kosier is half as good as they say.


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> I said I'd be afraid of him, not that Drew would.
> 
> But yeah, the Ravens are looking good. And don't you dare talk OL. We have the worst in the NFL (besides the Texans). Plus losing Allen... hopefully Kosier is half as good as they say.



Ooh ok. true.

Our OL was pretty horrible last yr. Ogden playing against Freeney and him blowing by him time after time, really takes his confidence away and he plays like ****. It happened both yrs. That and he is also declining. They forgot how to run block last yr though.

Yeah, your team's OL isn't that good either. No idea why you let Allen go..Did he retire? or go elsewhere? I can't remember


----------



## nffl

Dissonance19 said:


> Our OL was pretty horrible last yr. Ogden playing against Freeney and him blowing by him time after time, really takes his confidence away and he plays like ****. It happened both yrs. That and he is also declining. They forgot how to run block last yr though.
> 
> Yeah, your team's OL isn't that good either. No idea why you let Allen go..Did he retire? or go elsewhere? I can't remember


I remember a game against the Giants where Strahan and Umonyoira where just making a fool out of our OL. Maybe having more of a threat on offense will help out.

Going from Boller to McNair is like wow. I always loved the McNair-Mason combo. The Ravens are looking good right now. I can see them winning the AFC North.

We cut Allen (huge contract). He went to the 49ers.


----------



## cpawfan

I'll let you get back to football in a second, but I can't believe I was able to pick up Shimmy Boy this late. Especially since he finally demonstrated a willingness to play within a team concept


----------



## nffl

Yeah that was a nice pickup. 

When I decided to take a SF it came down to Walker/TT. Works out for me because TT streaches out the D so it's more difficult to double team KG. If TT's man goes to doubleteam KG, then he'll just rain in some 3's. What do you guys think of my TT pick (considering the strategy)?


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

looking to trade Korver for some later picks like rounds 6,7,8,9. SO PM me with offers. Looking for multiple picks not just one


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

somejewishdude said:


> Yeah that was a nice pickup.
> 
> When I decided to take a SF it came down to Walker/TT. Works out for me because TT streaches out the D so it's more difficult to double team KG. If TT's man goes to doubleteam KG, then he'll just rain in some 3's. What do you guys think of my TT pick (considering the strategy)?



I like yout TT pick but not as much as I like your Turk pick. Both will spread the defense.


----------



## nffl

New Jazzy Nets said:


> I like yout TT pick but not as much as I like your Turk pick. Both will spread the defense.


I was really suprised that Turk was there. I thought he would be taken so I was hoping Delonte West would fall to me. Turk can shoot 3's, score, and he is versitile on defense (being able to guard anything from a PG to a PF). Brezec is a good counterpart to KG so I took him (plus he is imroving like crazy). I took Stevenson mostly because he is an excellent perimiter defender, but also he is a capable scorer. Right now I'm loving my team.

Damn your team's good too. I knew you had Artest... but Marion also? That is some killer defense (and offense).


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Yet another player I thought would fall a little lower in Deshawn Stevenson. You've had a great draft just as long as you fill your bench with some more decent players you should be good. You got KG and its hard to not have a bad team with him on your team.


----------



## Tiz

PM'd my picks to Dis :cheers:


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

matrix 31 keep your pm box empty or at least tidy. Im sick of always trying to PM you and it's full.


----------



## Samael

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Yet another player I thought would fall a little lower in Deshawn Stevenson. You've had a great draft just as long as you fill your bench with some more decent players you should be good. *You got KG and its hard to not have a bad team with him on your team.*


Tell that to real Minnesota Timberwolves.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Wow... I got two people that I'm surprised fell so low. Duhon and Dampier... If I play my cards right, I can trade away all the rest of my players for people who's last name begins with a D.


----------



## BootyKing

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Wow... I got two people that I'm surprised fell so low. Duhon and Dampier... If I play my cards right, I can trade away all the rest of my players for people who's last name begins with a D.


Do it. You'll get a special chemistry bonus and a special D move.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

BootyKing said:


> Do it. You'll get a special chemistry bonus and a special D move.


Speaking of which, you seem to have quite a collection of J players there. If you get rid of Kurt Thomas for two people with J's at the beginning of their first name... 

Does the special chemistry bonus come with all J's too, and even a special *J* move?!

Or what if you have three-four players on the team with the same exact name... We need to explore further into this.


----------



## BootyKing

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Speaking of which, you seem to have quite a collection of J players there. If you get rid of Kurt Thomas for two people with J's at the beginning of their first name...
> 
> Does the special chemistry bonus come with all J's too, and even a special *J* move?!
> 
> Or what if you have three-four players on the team with the same exact name... We need to explore further into this.


I think we might be onto something. This may be the reason there has not been a 82 win team.


----------



## thenetsfan

Want to trade my 168th pick pm if interested


----------



## BootyKing

Joe just letting you know that you put the time expired thing for my pick when it was The Matrix 31. Not that it really matters


----------



## Dissonance

BootyKing said:


> Joe just letting you know that you put the time expired thing for my pick when it was The Matrix 31. Not that it really matters



Goddamnit...

and yeah I changed it just now haha. Thanks.


----------



## nffl

Is anybody interested in this pick? PM me with an offer please.

Also, are we officially having a rookie draft? If so, is it 2 rounds?


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> Is anybody interested in this pick? PM me with an offer please.
> 
> Also, are we officially having a rookie draft? If so, is it 2 rounds?



No. One round.


----------



## reHEATed

Mo Williams was picked 127th


----------



## Dissonance

I pmed him, but says he hasn't done anything for 4 mins or so.


----------



## nffl

My bad I'll pick again. I searched the page for Maurcie instead of Mo. I thought it was wierd that he was still there.


----------



## nffl

What would be better? Rose at starting/backup SG and Thomas at backup SF ...or Rose at backup SF and TT at backup PF? I'm thinking the first one. And if the first one... should Rose start?

Oh and I just saw this: "291. San Antonio ( from Utah through Toronto or whatever bull****)" 

:rofl: Nice.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

I think Jalen is better as a 6th man he can play 1,2,3 thats just me though I was thinking him at 165 but you put a end to that.


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> What would be better? Rose at starting/backup SG and Thomas at backup SF ...or Rose at backup SF and TT at backup PF? I'm thinking the first one. And if the first one... should Rose start?
> *
> Oh and I just saw this: "291. San Antonio ( from Utah through Toronto or whatever bull****)*"
> 
> :rofl: Nice.



Yeah, I put that after that confusion with Samael and how he traded a pick 2 times, so he gave up 2 of his picks or something cuz he had 13 or 14. One was San Antonio


----------



## nffl

New Jazzy Nets said:


> I think Jalen is better as a 6th man he can play 1,2,3 thats just me though I was thinking him at 165 but you put a end to that.


Yeah that's part of the reason I took him. I started him because I took Stevenson mostly as a defensive presence. Stevenson was more of a reach so I was glad to pick up Rose here.

There is still plenty of good 6th men out there. One is a good 3 point shooting PF. I would've taken him if I didn't have KG.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Any interest in trading either rose or stevenson by chance?


----------



## Dissonance

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Any interest in trading either rose or stevenson by chance?


Probably for nothing less than a kidney


----------



## nffl

For the right offer... try me.


----------



## nffl

Dissonance19 said:


> Probably for nothing less than a kidney


 :biggrin: 

Oh and Seuss... Simmons was already taken.


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> Oh and Seuss... Simmons was already taken.



Yeah, I pmed him about it.


----------



## Seuss

I selected Caron. Was he taken?


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

sure was


----------



## Seuss

Ok, I don't think Tinsley has been picked.......


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

nope he hasnt


----------



## Dissonance

Ew, Bibby at SG as it said in the edit? Tinsley should just come off the bench for Bibby.


----------



## nffl

whose dynamic?


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> whose dynamic?



I like to think I am


----------



## Seuss

Dissonance19 said:


> Ew, Bibby at SG as it said in the edit? Tinsley should just come off the bench for Bibby.



No, I'll keep it with the two-guard combo. 

Bibby's a shooting point guard anyways. Tinsley is better at setting up players. I rather 
have Bibby utulized to his strengths, which is shooting.


----------



## Dissonance

Dr.Seuss said:


> No, I'll keep it with the two-guard combo.
> 
> Bibby's a shooting point guard anyways. Tinsley is better at setting up players. I rather
> have Bibby utulized to his strengths, which is shooting.


Problem with that though is, Tinsley's been injured and decision making skills haven't been great last 2 yrs. Anthony Johnson was trusted more.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

wats up people? if u havent been able to pm me, you can now. i cleaned up my box. anyways, wat do you guys think of thuis rotation and lineup.

*Rotation 1*
Derek Fisher
Joe Johnson
Loul Deng
Kenyon Martin
Samuel Dalembert

Bonzi will come off the bench and be my legit 6th man. d-Fish will come out, and i will move joe to the 1, and bonzi to the 2.


----------



## Seuss

Dissonance19 said:


> Problem with that though is, Tinsley's been injured and decision making skills haven't been great last 2 yrs. Anthony Johnson was trusted more.



Ok, so now we're counting injuries? I thought we don't count injuries unless
it's a very serious one.


----------



## nffl

Dr.Seuss said:


> Ok, so now we're counting injuries? I thought we don't count injuries unless
> it's a very serious one.


No he just means coming back from an injury he won't be as effective as he was.


----------



## Dissonance

Dr.Seuss said:


> Ok, so now we're counting injuries? I thought we don't count injuries unless
> it's a very serious one.



No, we're not. I'm stating the last few yrs, with history of what _could _ happen.. But I also mentioned his decision making as well, which is my main thing.


----------



## Samael

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> wats up people? if u havent been able to pm me, you can now. i cleaned up my box. anyways, wat do you guys think of thuis rotation and lineup.
> 
> *Rotation 1*
> Derek Fisher
> Joe Johnson
> Loul Deng
> Kenyon Martin
> Samuel Dalembert
> 
> Bonzi will come off the bench and be my legit 6th man. d-Fish will come out, and i will move joe to the 1, and bonzi to the 2.


I really like your team their all tough defensively but the only question mark I have for your team is KMart. We can both argue about him on and on but we really don't know if he'll be back as the same player again like in NJ. 

So if were you I'd start Bonzi and move Luol to the 4 he played 4 a lot of times in Chicago he'll survive there and besides your looking to run anyway. You're team looks solid.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

I pick in less than an hour, looking to trade down. PM me with offers if interested.


----------



## nffl

This why I took Ridnour so early (just to keep you guys entertained).

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4RPenW4WkHQ"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4RPenW4WkHQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

That was in his second year. Next year is his fourth.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, I remember watching that game. Very entertaining, and one of the best of last yr. I told you how I thought he looked like a magician that yr, with the way he played. This yr, not so much. But I still thought, it was high and you could have gotten em later. But either way you got your guy.


----------



## Samael

Are we still gonna do those seperate rookie selections??? Cause I want to trade my rookie pick for a vet.


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> Are we still gonna do those seperate rookie selections??? Cause I want to trade my rookie pick for a vet.


It's separate from this draft. There is only 1 rd of the rookie draft, so not like anyone can trade unless they just do the pick for pick, which seems unlikely. And if you don't want a rookie then we'll just forfeit your pick. You would have the option to drop someone for the rookie, I thought we agreed on. There are no FA pick ups either.


----------



## Samael

Dissonance19 said:


> It's separate from this draft. There is only 1 rd of the rookie draft, so not like anyone can trade unless they just do the pick for pick, which seems unlikely. And if you don't want a rookie then we'll just forfeit your pick. You would have the option to drop someone for the rookie, I thought we agreed on. There are no FA pick ups either.


Oh ok, I just thought I could trade my rookie pick for a 6th or 7th rounder to get a decent 6th man off the bench since I don't pick till the 11th round. But in that case I'll take the rookie cause he'll certianly be better than the scrubs that I'm going to get at the 11th or 12th.


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> Oh ok, I just thought I could trade my rookie pick for a 6th or 7th rounder to get a decent 6th man off the bench since I don't pick till the 11th round. But in that case I'll take the rookie cause he'll certianly be better than the *scrubs * that I'm going to get at the 11th or 12th.



Come on, you know you want to keep Steven Hunter over a rookie :laugh:


----------



## Samael

Opps!! sorry for the scare I found the pick I have 12.


----------



## Samael

Dissonance19 said:


> Come on, you know you want to keep Steven Hunter over a rookie :laugh:


For some reason I think someone out there is gonna pick him before the end of the 8th round.


----------



## ss03

Samael said:


> Opps!! sorry for the scare I found the pick I have 12.


Yea you miscounted your 11's, you have 4.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, I was gonna say...you have 12.


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> For some reason I think someone out there is gonna pick him before the end of the 8th round.



one word: Kekai (if he ever shows up again)


----------



## Samael

Just to pass off time since most teams have their starting 5 set. Maybe someone from the East can volunteer and do a power rankings of the West and someone from the West can volunteer to do a power rankings of the East. 

Any takers?? I think I'd be interesting to see and I don't mind even if the rankings are highly opinionated.


----------



## ss03

Samael said:


> Just to pass off time since most teams have their starting 5 set. Maybe someone from the East can volunteer and do a power rankings of the West and someone from the West can volunteer to do a power rankings of the East.
> 
> Any takers?? I think I'd be interesting to see and I don't mind even if the rankings are high opinionated.


I'd wait until the end of the 6th so you can get an idea of how their bench is coming along too

Also, since your'e always here, and you seem to want to, you can always do one of the conferences


----------



## Samael

ss03 said:


> I'd wait until the end of the 6th so you can get an idea of how their bench is coming along too
> 
> Also, since your'e always here, and you seem to want to, you can always do one of the conferences


Well, my bench won't be appearing till the 11th:laugh: so I'm pretty much doomed.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

ill do an eastern conference power ranking........ i wont count my team either cuz it will be biased but, yeah ill do it... give me like 20 minutes.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

check that, ill just do the western conference....


----------



## nffl

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> check that, ill just do the western conference....


You gonna make like a new thread for it?


Also I think we should have a 2 round rookie draft (player option). I'd rather have Renaldo Balkman then Pat Burke.


----------



## Dissonance

No. do the rankings in here. Don't create another thread. That is what this is for...

And I'd rather 1 round rookie draft. There are plenty of guys to choose from that aren't Pat Burke's


----------



## Dissonance

netsfan picked a rookie..and then disappeared.. I pmed him though, and deleted his post...

Man...with the rate of how this draft is going, I don't know if I want to do another one after. Even being 1 rd.


----------



## nffl

Just skip him then and tell him to pick whenever.

What rookie did he try to pick?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Dissonance19 said:


> netsfan picked a rookie..and then disappeared.. I pmed him though, and deleted his post...
> 
> Man...with the rate of how this draft is going, I don't know if I want to do another one after. Even being 1 rd.


On that note, I'm trying to collaborate a 17 team trade and still need 3 more teams.


----------



## Seuss

I'll do the rankings for the East.


----------



## Dissonance

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> On that note, I'm trying to collaborate a 17 team trade and still need 3 more teams.



you ***.

j/k 

and yes, I knew you were kidding too...


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> Just skip him then and tell him to pick whenever.
> 
> What rookie did he try to pick?



Rudy Gay.


----------



## Weasel

Only 3 more complete rounds and I am done! Also always interested in trades.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*THESE ARE THE WESTERN CONFERENCE POWER RANKINGS THROUGH PICK 167- COURTESY THE CLEVELAND CAVALIERS GM*​ (note that these rankings will change during the course of the draft)

1. *Memphis Grizzlies*- it is safe to say that Memphis looks like the team to beat in the Western Conference. With two very good bigs feeling the PF and C spots in Pau Gasol and Chris Bosh, Memphis is going to put themselves in a position to win games. Then add veteran experience in Finley, and a three point threat and scorer in Gordon, i see Memphis winning a lot of games. Delonte West will also be a nice piece to this team as well. Question marks include how the bench will pan out though, because the Grizzlies dont hold another pick until the 11th round!

2. *L.A. Clippers*- I like what Weasel has been doing with his organization. He addressed defense very early on with Camby, and then added in a polished Chris Webber. He then added Bruce Bowen, who will definately come in handy to play D on the opposing teams best scorer every night. Throw in a scrappy and athletic Gerald Wallace, and mesh in shooters Jamal Crawford and Stephen Jackson off the bench, and the Clippers are a lock for the post season. This team seems to be able to click. The only question marks I have for this team is why Gerald Wallace is running the 2 and Bowen the 3?

3. *Dallas Mavericks *- KG is obviously the center piece of this team. I somewhat like Brezec at the center position. Ive seen him play a couple times and he has looked good from what ive seen, showing off some post moves, and displaying some athletism. Luke Ridnour is a valued playmaker in this league, and Tim Thomas will play well off the bench. This team seems like a lock for the postseason, but i might be questioning really how much talent this team actually has?

4. *Seattle Supersonics* I like Nene and Zach Randolph in the frontcourt. They are both big bodies that will be hard to contain in the post. Rashard Lewis will stretch the defense, and so will Mike Miller. Then throw in the best all around PG in the game, and you got yourself a ball club. I would have ranked this team higher, but im questionable on just how effective Kidd will be. He is usually surrounded by better athletes (RJ and VC) (Marion, McDyess) (K-Mart, RJ), but Rashard Lewis will provide some of that void.

5. *Portland Trail Blazers* whatever way you put it, Amare Stoudemire will be putting up around 20 and 10 next year. Haslem will help with the rebounding, as well as provide some defense so Amare wont have to work as hard. Michael Redd will be gold in stretching the defense, and a player that can create his own shot. Like Haslem, Posey will get into it defensively and solidify this teams defense. This team will be ranked in this range until I see what happens at the PG spot.

6. *Oklahoma City/ New Orleans Hornets* i like this roster a lot. Chris Paul will be a great scoring PG in this league. Richard Jefferson will feel the wing and will provide awesome athletics at this spot. Al Harrington is a also a good fit at the PF, for he can score in the psot with his big body, or he can run and get out in transition. With that said, what is Magloire doing in a lineup that seems to be running bound?

7. *Phoenix Suns* this could be the most intriguiging team in the league, IMO. This team looks very good on paper, but how is this team going to gel? You got Tinsley at the point, who seems to always be making bad decisions. Then you have a scoring Bibby at the two who is going to be taking touches away from one of the best scorers in the league in T-MAC, not to mention he is actually a point guard. Wallace will provide interior defense, but now you have an offensive liability. He cant not never shoot. This team needs to be more versatile. With that said, until the GM realizes that you cant just go for the best players, but instead go for players that will fit together, this team is going nowhere.

8. *Sacramento Kings* as i reviewed this teams roster again, i could have certainly ranked them higher. With AI, Harpring, Simmons, Murphy, and Brad Miller, this team is very well balanced, and i believe could do some damage.

9. *Denver Nuggets* Carmelo Anthony is the star of this team. Boozer is solid, and Q Richardson would belong. Kirk Hinrich is a proven up and coming good player. Varejao is scrappy, but he isnt nowhere close to proven. All in all, i could have ranked this team a lot higher, but like I said, im not to sure on Varejao?

10. *Minnesota Timberwolves* This team looks decently good, but they do not have a proven star on there team. Lamar Odom will impose matchup problems, and Drew Gooden will make the frontcourt very mobile. Im not sure about Ricky Davis at the 3 however. All in all, i think this team is average.


*These are my Western Conference Top 10 Teams*


----------



## ss03

Good explantions, you may have over-/underrated some teams but I won't pick on any of that.

When the east ones are made, I'm going to be off the top 10 since I only have 3 of my starters in palce and people will probably think a Pierce/Kobe combo won't work. I still think it will because both can playmake for each other, while Kobe gets the same kind of shots he got this year in some regards but won't get a tired out by the 4th because Pierce will relieve some shooting strain, and theres always the pass-first, one-time 10 assist per/game getter Andre Miller... but I need big men


----------



## nffl

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> *THESE ARE THE WESTERN CONFERENCE POWER RANKINGS THROUGH PICK 167- COURTESY THE CLEVELAND CAVALIERS GM*​
> 1. *Memphis Grizzlies*- it is safe to say that Memphis looks like the team to beat in the Western Conference. With two very good bigs feeling the PF and C spots in Pau Gasol and Chris Bosh, Memphis is going to put themselves in a position to win games. Then add veteran experience in Finley, and a three point threat and scorer in Gordon, i see Memphis winning a lot of games. Delonte West will also be a nice piece to this team as well. Question marks include how the bench will pan out though, because the Grizzlies dont hold another pick until the 11th round!
> 
> 2. *L.A. Clippers*- I like what Weasel has been doing with his organization. He addressed defense very early on with Camby, and then added in a polished Chris Webber. He then added Bruce Bowen, who will definately come in handy to play D on the opposing teams best scorer every night. Throw in a scrappy and athletic Gerald Wallace, and mesh in shooters Jamal Crawford and Stephen Jackson off the bench, and the Clippers are a lock for the post season. This team seems to be able to click. The only question marks I have for this team is why Gerald Wallace is running the 2 and Bowen the 3?
> 
> 3. *Dallas Mavericks *- KG is obviously the center piece of this team. I somewhat like Brezec at the center position. Ive seen him play a couple times and he has looked good from what ive seen, showing off some post moves, and displaying some athletism. Luke Ridnour is a valued playmaker in this league, and Tim Thomas will play well off the bench. This team seems like a lock for the postseason, but i might be questioning really how much talent this team actually has?


Memphis beat me out? Booo. :smile: "question marks about the bench?" Even the Pistons have some bench. I also think that Gasol and Bosh will fight over touches. I figured the Clip's would be ahead of me... he built a great team. 

But remember, KG is a great defender, Rose can play some defense, Turkoglu is a versitle G/F who can guard anything from the 1 to the 4, Stevenson is a great perimeter defender, and TT is a descent defender. No comment on Ridnour's defense. On offense, Ridnour is a playmaker, Stevenson is a capable scorer, Turk can shoot the lights out, Brezec has athletisism, Tim Thomas will spread the defense because he can knock down some 3's (as can Turk and Rose).... AND with all of that defense spread out you got KG down on the block. And if you leave anyone alone to go doubleteam him, then they'll burn you. Pick your poison.

Thanks for doing this. Rep deserved.


----------



## Seuss

*Eastern Conference Power Rankings*

1. Washington Wizards. 
The combination of quickness, defense, and leadership built around TD is great. Definately title type team.

2. Indiana Pacers. 
This teams quickness and shooting with a dominant force is a great combo.
But this team will only last for a year or two since its built around a declining big man.

3. Miami Heat.  
Nice overrall combination of defense, shooting, quickiness. 

4. Orlando Magic.  
Combines defense, toughness, and athletism. A sleeper for the title.

5. Detroit Pistons.
The rebounding, and defense will be there night in night out. But I question how the team
will do with the two point guards being shoot first. 

6. Charlotte Bobcats.
This team has the talent to win games. I just don't see it doing more then that. 
I can't see this team as a good defensive team when you have Kwame anchoring the defense.

7. New York Knicks.
This team will struggle without any real atheltism. It seems the GM didn't make up his mind on wether or not he wanted defense or offense. It's not really balanced properly. 

8. Cleveland Cavaliers.
Scoring was definately the intent with this team. They will definately struggle with 
defense. But they will also outscore some opponents once or twice.

9. Chicago Bulls.
I think this team will be solid. The future is bright and the team will still win games even though they have young and some raw players.

10. Boston Celtics.
The only reason I am putting them this high is because they have LeBron James.
They won't have much scoring from their bigs and will be more of a perimeter orienitated team.


I didn't over do with the analyzing. Just got to the point.

NOTE: teams that had a starting lineup got more attention from me. It's hard to tell how good a team is without a starting lineup.


----------



## Seuss

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> 3. *Dallas Mavericks *- KG is obviously the center piece of this team. I somewhat like Brezec at the center position. Ive seen him play a couple times and he has looked good from what ive seen, showing off some post moves, and displaying some athletism. Luke Ridnour is a valued playmaker in this league, and Tim Thomas will play well off the bench. This team seems like a lock for the postseason, but i might be questioning really how much talent this team actually has?



Mavericks at 3? :rotf: Wow, you must still be mad about that argument we had.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Dr.Seuss said:


> *Eastern Conference Power Rankings*
> 
> 5. Detroit Pistons.
> The rebounding, and defense will be there night in night out. But I question how the team
> will do with the two point guards being shoot first.


Baron averages 9 assists a game. He may like to shoot but he can pass the rock also. But I appreciate your opinion.


----------



## Seuss

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Baron averages 9 assists a game. He may like to shoot but he can pass the rock also. But I appreciate your opinion.


He just takes stupid shots. That is why I didn't like the point guard selections.
But still a nice team.


----------



## nffl

Dr.Seuss said:


> Mavericks at 3? :rotf: Wow, you must still be mad about that argument we had.


you think my team should be lower?


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> wats up people? if u havent been able to pm me, you can now. i cleaned up my box. anyways, wat do you guys think of thuis rotation and lineup.
> 
> *Rotation 1*
> Derek Fisher
> Joe Johnson
> Loul Deng
> Kenyon Martin
> Samuel Dalembert
> 
> Bonzi will come off the bench and be my legit 6th man. d-Fish will come out, and i will move joe to the 1, and bonzi to the 2.


I like your rotation alot but I really don't like your captain. I think it should be fisher afterall he's been there before. But I may be a little Bias towards fisher as I was expecting to pick him at 161. You put a n end to that though.


----------



## Seuss

somejewishdude said:


> you think my team should be lower?



I'm not going to get into that. But my team at 7 is just a little funny to me.


----------



## Dissonance

Dr.Seuss said:


> I'm not going to get into that. But my team at 7 is just a little funny to me.



No, say why you think so. Don't say "I'm not going to go into that" after laughing at it. Just don't say anything at all, if that is going to be the case.


----------



## Seuss

Dissonance19 said:


> No, say why you think so. Don't say "I'm not going to go into that" after laughing at it. Just don't say anything at all, if that is going to be the case.



I think thats funny 'cause my team is #7 and the Mavericks, who I think aren't as good as my team are #3. That is why. 

I think someone without a grudge should of did the list but I really shouldn't care too much. But I'm just defending my team.


----------



## Weasel

I know its a long shot but I hope to pick tonight, it has been a while since my last pick.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Proposed trade

Pistons get
Maggette
211

Bobcats get
Korver
Boykins


----------



## ZÆ

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Proposed trade
> 
> Pistons get
> Maggette
> 211
> 
> Bobcats get
> Korver
> Boykins


accepted

--sorry Dissonance


----------



## nffl

Dr.Seuss said:


> I think thats funny 'cause my team is #7 and the Mavericks, who I think aren't as good as my team are #3. That is why.
> 
> I think someone without a grudge should of did the list but I really shouldn't care too much. But I'm just defending my team.


I'm building a good defensive and offensive team. Mostly role players...

You're team is good and I would think you would be more like 5. He's just saying it is hard seeing how you're team meshes. Tinsley makes bad decisions and he's coming back from injuries. Bibby is a true shooting PG put at SG thata will take touches away from T-Mac. And you have Big Ben whose a big offensive liability. I believe if you had taken like a role playing SG (defensive, 3 point shooter, whatever) and left Bibby alone then you'd be ranked alot higher.


----------



## Dissonance

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Proposed trade
> 
> Pistons get
> Maggette
> 211
> 
> Bobcats get
> Korver
> Boykins


How are you gonna have a team of Davis, Maggette, and Artest? That just wouldn't work, not even talking salary wise. I'd rather keep the role players and trade one of the 3 for another role player or 2. Find an actual team that can mesh.


----------



## Seuss

somejewishdude said:


> I'm building a good defensive and offensive team. Mostly role players...
> 
> You're team is good and I would think you would be more like 5. He's just saying it is hard seeing how you're team meshes. Tinsley makes bad decisions and he's coming back from injuries. Bibby is a true shooting PG put at SG thata will take touches away from T-Mac. And you have Big Ben whose a big offensive liability. I believe if you had taken like a role playing SG (defensive, 3 point shooter, whatever) then you'd be ranked alot higher.



That's what annoys me even more. He uses the stupidest excuse of "How will they gel"
Well, chemistry didn't stop the miami Heat from winning a championship. Plus, Joe over exaggurated the 'bad' decision making of Tinsley. Jamaal can be fancy at times but so can Baron Davis. 
Bibby will space the floor for Tmac with his shooting. Bibby isn't an isolation type player that's why he will be perfect at shooting guard.


----------



## Dissonance

Dr.Seuss said:


> That's what annoys me even more. He uses the stupidest excuse of "How will they gel"
> Well, chemistry didn't stop the miami Heat from winning a championship. Plus, Joe over exaggurated the 'bad' decision making of Tinsley. Jamaal can be fancy at times but so can Baron Davis.
> Bibby will space the floor for Tmac with his shooting. Bibby isn't an isolation type player that's why he will be perfect at shooting guard.



I did not over exagerrate anything. Just wasn't something you wanted to hear.

Also, Heat had different type of team.. Some near the end of their primes, who found a way to fit roles. Just because they did it, doesn't mean any other team can either.


----------



## Seuss

Dissonance19 said:


> I did not over exagerrate anything. Just wasn't something you wanted to hear.



Ok, you didn't over exagerrate it. But since you mentioned it, everybody has.


----------



## Dissonance

You missed my edit also.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Dissonance19 said:


> How are you gonna have a team of Davis, Maggette, and Artest? That just wouldn't work, not even talking salary wise. I'd rather keep the role players and trade one of the 3 for another role player or 2. Find an actual team that can mesh.


I need a scorer. Still looking to trade artest or baron. Just had to make sure I keep a guy that is consistent at scoring. These guys can mesh together. 

Oh by the way Dr. Seuss I think my team should be re evaluated. Even though they will probably look a little worse then before.


----------



## Samael

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> *THESE ARE THE WESTERN CONFERENCE POWER RANKINGS THROUGH PICK 167- COURTESY THE CLEVELAND CAVALIERS GM*​ (note that these rankings will change during the course of the draft)
> 
> 1. *Memphis Grizzlies*- it is safe to say that Memphis looks like the team to beat in the Western Conference. With two very good bigs feeling the PF and C spots in Pau Gasol and Chris Bosh, Memphis is going to put themselves in a position to win games. Then add veteran experience in Finley, and a three point threat and scorer in Gordon, i see Memphis winning a lot of games. Delonte West will also be a nice piece to this team as well. Question marks include how the bench will pan out though, because the Grizzlies dont hold another pick until the 11th round!
> 
> 2. *L.A. Clippers*- I like what Weasel has been doing with his organization. He addressed defense very early on with Camby, and then added in a polished Chris Webber. He then added Bruce Bowen, who will definately come in handy to play D on the opposing teams best scorer every night. Throw in a scrappy and athletic Gerald Wallace, and mesh in shooters Jamal Crawford and Stephen Jackson off the bench, and the Clippers are a lock for the post season. This team seems to be able to click. The only question marks I have for this team is why Gerald Wallace is running the 2 and Bowen the 3?
> 
> 3. *Dallas Mavericks *- KG is obviously the center piece of this team. I somewhat like Brezec at the center position. Ive seen him play a couple times and he has looked good from what ive seen, showing off some post moves, and displaying some athletism. Luke Ridnour is a valued playmaker in this league, and Tim Thomas will play well off the bench. This team seems like a lock for the postseason, but i might be questioning really how much talent this team actually has?
> 
> 4. *Seattle Supersonics* I like Nene and Zach Randolph in the frontcourt. They are both big bodies that will be hard to contain in the post. Rashard Lewis will stretch the defense, and so will Mike Miller. Then throw in the best all around PG in the game, and you got yourself a ball club. I would have ranked this team higher, but im questionable on just how effective Kidd will be. He is usually surrounded by better athletes (RJ and VC) (Marion, McDyess) (K-Mart, RJ), but Rashard Lewis will provide some of that void.
> 
> 5. *Portland Trail Blazers* whatever way you put it, Amare Stoudemire will be putting up around 20 and 10 next year. Haslem will help with the rebounding, as well as provide some defense so Amare wont have to work as hard. Michael Redd will be gold in stretching the defense, and a player that can create his own shot. Like Haslem, Posey will get into it defensively and solidify this teams defense. This team will be ranked in this range until I see what happens at the PG spot.
> 
> 6. *Oklahoma City/ New Orleans Hornets* i like this roster a lot. Chris Paul will be a great scoring PG in this league. Richard Jefferson will feel the wing and will provide awesome athletics at this spot. Al Harrington is a also a good fit at the PF, for he can score in the psot with his big body, or he can run and get out in transition. With that said, what is Magloire doing in a lineup that seems to be running bound?
> 
> 7. *Phoenix Suns* this could be the most intriguiging team in the league, IMO. This team looks very good on paper, but how is this team going to gel? You got Tinsley at the point, who seems to always be making bad decisions. Then you have a scoring Bibby at the two who is going to be taking touches away from one of the best scorers in the league in T-MAC, not to mention he is actually a point guard. Wallace will provide interior defense, but now you have an offensive liability. He cant not never shoot. This team needs to be more versatile. With that said, until the GM realizes that you cant just go for the best players, but instead go for players that will fit together, this team is going nowhere.
> 
> 8. *Sacramento Kings* as i reviewed this teams roster again, i could have certainly ranked them higher. With AI, Harpring, Simmons, Murphy, and Brad Miller, this team is very well balanced, and i believe could do some damage.
> 
> 9. *Denver Nuggets* Carmelo Anthony is the star of this team. Boozer is solid, and Q Richardson would belong. Kirk Hinrich is a proven up and coming good player. Varejao is scrappy, but he isnt nowhere close to proven. All in all, i could have ranked this team a lot higher, but like I said, im not to sure on Varejao?
> 
> 10. *Minnesota Timberwolves* This team looks decently good, but they do not have a proven star on there team. Lamar Odom will impose matchup problems, and Drew Gooden will make the frontcourt very mobile. Im not sure about Ricky Davis at the 3 however. All in all, i think this team is average.
> 
> 
> *These are my Western Conference Top 10 Teams*



I like how you really put a lot of effort in these rankings great job. That said I agree with the most part, I also rank Clippers and Dallas pretty high on my list. 

I used to think highly of Phoenix but when I saw that backcourt of Bibby and Tinsley it just let me down, I just can't imagine Bibby trying to guard bigger and athletic SGs like Kobe and Wade those teams will simply murder Phoenix, it would have actually work if they haven't drafted Big Z because they can out run everybody but now he just slows the entire team down.

I also would've rank New Orleans higher but like what you said Magloire simply slows down that train, I hope the GM decides toi trade him for a more modbile C.

Denver in my book ranks higher that Sacramento because they seem to be a very solid running team Varejao seems to be the only weakness but even at that he could still run.

On the other hand I'm surprised that San Antoinio wasn't in the list because they seem to be one of the best running teams so far with a very mobile C, PF and a very versatile SF in Diaw then add a scoring machine in Arenas that team can cause some damage.


----------



## nffl

I think you can still have a good bench samael. Just trade like Bosh or Gasol and pick up an acceptable Center and some bench players. I know you don't want Renaldo Balkman to be your 6th man.


----------



## ZÆ

Steve Francis and Billups are on the block I am looking for a passing PG and a center


----------



## Samael

somejewishdude said:


> I think you can still have a good bench samael. Just trade like Bosh or Gasol and pick up an acceptable Center and some bench players. I know you don't want Renaldo Balkman to be your 6th man.


I'm actually thinking about that but the price for trading either one will be very high though so I might just keep the starting 5 as it is. When I made those trades to get into the position to draft my current guys I've pretty much conceded that my team won't have a bench so my only hope now is for some decent guys to fall unnoticed in the 11th and 12th (which is unlikely) or somehow get a high pick in the rookie draft, the bench was a big gamble for me.


----------



## nffl

Ruben Patterson is a nice pick. He's a true SF but he's a good defender. I was thinking of taking him but instead I took Rose. Nice pickup VC.


----------



## cpawfan

Dr.Seuss said:


> *Eastern Conference Power Rankings*
> 
> 1. Washington Wizards.
> The combination of quickness, defense, and leadership built around TD is great. Definately title type team.


I see nothing to disagree with here


----------



## VC4MVP

somejewishdude said:


> Ruben Patterson is a nice pick. He's a true SF but he's a good defender. I was thinking of taking him but instead I took Rose. Nice pickup VC.


Thx, but those power rankings are messed up. IMO, Pheonix is the best team in the west, and dallas isnt anything special. A lot of stuff wrong with that, just pointing that out.

Also, my roster is messed up in the roster thread, see my sig for my line-up and reserves.


----------



## Dissonance

VC4MVP said:


> Thx, but those power rankings are messed up. IMO, Pheonix is the best team in the west, and dallas isnt anything special. A lot of stuff wrong with that, just pointing that out.
> 
> *Also, my roster is messed up in the roster thread, * see my sig for my line-up and reserves.



Then tell me that... Damn. I can't all of a sudden ****ing read minds now. You have to tell me how you want it.


----------



## Weasel

I hope Cabron_James picks soon, I know ss03 is on right now and I hope to pick tonight.


----------



## nffl

I'm confused why nobody likes my team. I know it's not the best out of all the teams but still.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Whoa!!! Turk at shooting guard? I know he can shoot but I think he'll get beat on a consistent basis by other shooting guards


----------



## reHEATed

im looking to acquire a pick in the next 5....im willing to trade my 7th and 8th for the pick and a later round pick.....pm me if interested


----------



## nffl

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Whoa!!! Turk at shooting guard? I know he can shoot but I think he'll get beat on a consistent basis by other shooting guards


Turk's gonna guard the 3 and Rose is guarding the 2.

I like how it's set up (props to Dis). And on offense the SF is forced to guard Turk and the SG is stuck with Rose.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

Dr.Seuss said:


> Mavericks at 3? :rotf: Wow, you must still be mad about that argument we had.


bro, i got bigger fish to fry then to be mad about some argument i had with a kid on basketballboards.net. what i said about ur team is how i feel, and that is why i explained. I truly think ur teamm wont do anything with how you have it. They wont click, and its not just me who believes this. Sure, someone might be "oh, hes got Ben Wallace, T_Mac, Mike Bibby!!!" I dont care, this team is built from paper, period. You think cuz you got Ben that you got defense. And cuz you got T-MAC you got scoring. Well i hate to say it, but id rather have some role players to go along with a star/stars. 

And about my teams ranking. You said that i will struggle on defense, and my roster was filled nothing but offense? Explain. I explained why ur team isnt going anywhere, explain why i have no defense?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

> 7. New York Knicks.
> This team will struggle without any real atheltism. It seems the GM didn't make up his mind on wether or not he wanted defense or offense. It's not really balanced properly.


I'd like to note that athleticism is probably what I have going for me the most. Chris Duhon is a fast, strong point guard. Leandro Barbosa is arguably the fastest person in the NBA. Andrei Kirilenko can jump like few other white people manage. Sheed is old, but definitely not a liability when running the floor, and Dampier is almost completely athleticism with his strength and ability to jump. 

Figured I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Seuss

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> bro, i got bigger fish to fry then to be mad about some argument i had with a kid on basketballboards.net. what i said about ur team is how i feel, and that is why i explained. I truly think ur teamm wont do anything with how you have it. They wont click, and its not just me who believes this. Sure, someone might be "oh, hes got Ben Wallace, T_Mac, Mike Bibby!!!" I dont care, this team is built from paper, period. You think cuz you got Ben that you got defense. And cuz you got T-MAC you got scoring. Well i hate to say it, but id rather have some role players to go along with a star/stars.
> 
> And about my teams ranking. You said that i will struggle on defense, and my roster was filled nothing but offense? Explain. I explained why ur team isnt going anywhere, explain why i have no defense?



LIar! LIAR! =) I'm j/k.

You're going to struggle on defense because you have two low post players who can't stay infront of anybody. Samuel gets tore apart every night. K-mart hasn't been able to play much D since coming back from surgery. Yeah, they'll block shots I just don't see them as a good defensive team. I'm probable not the only one.


----------



## Seuss

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I'd like to note that athleticism is probably what I have going for me the most. Chris Duhon is a fast, strong point guard. Leandro Barbosa is arguably the fastest person in the NBA. Andrei Kirilenko can jump like few other white people manage. Sheed is old, but definitely not a liability when running the floor, and *Dampier is almost completely athleticism with his strength and ability to jump*.
> 
> Figured I'd throw that out there.


You lost me there.

Duhon and LB are fast. But I'm interest how they fair on defense. LB can't guard bigger players in the 
post but good thing you AK47.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Dr.Seuss said:


> You lost me there.
> 
> Duhon and LB are fast. But I'm interest how they fair on defense. LB can't guard bigger players in the
> post but good thing you AK47.


Barbosa has developed into a very good perimeter defender though, luckily, learning how to use his speed properly. He can even guard some SF's, depending on their play tendencies. (Like Luke Walton, in the Lakers series.)

AK-47 is always around to help out on that weak side defense too.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

bro, im not saying i have the best team, but i am saying i have a very good defensive team. If I were concerned about anything, it would be offense. Take another look at my lineup and sixth man and tell me if they are not a very good defensive team again.


----------



## nffl

Dr.Seuss said:


> You're going to struggle on defense because you have two low post players who can't stay infront of anybody. Samuel gets tore apart every night. K-mart hasn't been able to play much D since coming back from surgery. Yeah, they'll block shots I just don't see them as a good defensive team. I'm probable not the only one.


Seuss was right about D (there were much better centers for you to take at the time). I disagree on K-Mart. It's been a long while since he's come back from his injury so IMO I think he's a capable defender. JJ can do everything, including D folks up. Fisher is a good defender and Deng isn't bad on D either. Bonzi will come in and do his thing also. I say if you nab a good defensive F/C (that's not retarded offensively) then you'll end up with a pretty good defense. 

And Fisher should be your captain. I know JJ is the man but Fisher has more experience and has been there, done that in the playoffs.


----------



## nffl

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> and Dampier is almost completely athleticism with his strength and ability to jump.


I agree on everyone else... but not Damp. I'm from Dallas so I get to see him play. He's very inconsistant and has hardly any jumping abilities. You need a good backup C because *Cramp* requires a good two-man Center rotation.

...and yes I said Cramp.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

somejewishdude said:


> Seuss was right about D (there were much better centers for you to take at the time). I disagree on K-Mart. It's been a long while since he's come back from his injury so IMO I think he's a capable defender. JJ can do everything, including D folks up. Fisher is a good defender and Deng isn't bad on D either. Bonzi will come in and do his thing also. I say if you nab a good defensive F/C (that's not retarded offensively) then you'll end up with a pretty good defense.
> 
> And Fisher should be your captain. I know JJ is the man but Fisher has more experience and has been there, done that in the playoffs.


yeah, i did take Dalembert too high, but I just wanted a good athlete who could provide some shot blocking. I value K-Mart on defense a lot differently than some people as well. But, I agree with you for the most part.

Also, thx for the Fisher comment. Joe Johnson doesnt have enough experience to lead a team on his back through the playoffs quite yet. I shall make D-Fish my new captain.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

somejewishdude said:


> I agree on everyone else... but not Damp. I'm from Dallas so I get to see him play. He's very inconsistant and has hardly any jumping abilities. You need a good backup C because *Cramp* requires a good two-man Center rotation.
> 
> ...and yes I said Cramp.


That's the first line of business. I realize that he's wildly inconsistent, but when he's on the high slope of his game he can pull down 20 boards.

Of course... on the low slope of his game he'll pull down 4-5 and have trouble putting the ball in the hoop. 

In other news, I'm looking to trade up for one of the upcoming picks.


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> Seuss was right about D (there were much better centers for you to take at the time). I disagree on K-Mart. It's been a long while since he's come back from his injury so IMO I think he's a capable defender. JJ can do everything, including D folks up. Fisher is a good defender and Deng isn't bad on D either. Bonzi will come in and do his thing also. I say if you nab a good defensive F/C (that's not retarded offensively) then you'll end up with a pretty good defense.
> 
> And Fisher should be your captain. I know JJ is the man but Fisher has more experience and has been there, done that in the playoffs.



Thing with K-mart is, as I said earlier, he had the same surgery Amare, and came back way too soon. Any chance of gaining what he had is probably out the window. Though, he could stil be a solid defender, not sure. I haven't seen how he played much this past yr even just off of it.


----------



## nffl

Dissonance19 said:


> Thing with K-mart is, as I said earlier, he had the same surgery Amare, and came back way too soon. Any chance of gaining what he had is probably out the window. Though, he could stil be a solid defender, not sure. I haven't seen how he played much this past yr even just off of it.


I said capable defender meaning he has it in him... and I think he'll still be a solid defender. Not what he was, but still solid (like you said).


----------



## Dissonance

I wanna select Boniface N'Dong just so I can say I selected someone named Boniface N'Dong.


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> I wanna select Boniface N'Dong just so I can say I selected someone named Boniface N'Dong.


That inspired by what happened on stage on my pick?


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> That inspired by what happened on stage on my pick?



Just made me think of his name lol.


----------



## Dissonance

Weasel should trade for Sheed. Reunite the Washington Bullets


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

As I always state always looking to make my team better so everyone is available for trade. PM me offers or talk about it in this thread. Look forward to hearing from you people for a change


----------



## nffl

I have the 199th pick and I was wondering what position to take. Should I take a C or a PG? I need good backups and my next pick after that is in the 10th round. I'm gonna try to take some role players late and pick up a good rookie PG or PF/C (the opposite of what I pick here) in the rookie draft. There's more PG's to choose from in the rookie draft but I guess it matters what pick I get in the rookie draft. Any suggestions?


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

does anyone know who the order of the rookie draft? are we just going to randomize again??


----------



## Dissonance

what, do you guys want me to do the order of the rookie draft myself? If I get a high pick, it's not because I cheated or anything.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

I trust Diss. but may trust him even more if we made a trade :wink:


----------



## Vuchato

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> does anyone know who the order of the rookie draft? are we just going to randomize again??


I know, but I'm not telling


----------



## Dissonance

This is how it came out on the first try. Don't believe me then we'll get someone else to do it.


1. Memphis
2. Chicago
3. New Orleans/OC
4. Sacramento
5. Utah
6. Golden State
7. Detroit
8. San Antonio
9. Los Angeles Lakers
10. Orlando
11. Houston
12. Portland
13. Washington
14. Los Angeles Clippers
15. Dallas
16. Philadelphia
17. Atlanta
18. New Jersey
19. Phoenix
20. New York
21. Cleveland
22. Seattle
23. Toronto
24. Denver
25. Indiana
26. Boston
27. Milwaukee 
28. Minnesota 
29. Miami
30. Charlotte


----------



## Samael

Dissonance19 said:


> This is how it came out on the first try. Don't believe me then we'll get someone else to do it.
> 
> 
> 1. Memphis
> 2. Chicago
> 3. New Orleans/OC
> 4. Sacramento
> 5. Utah
> 6. Golden State
> 7. Detroit
> 8. San Antonio
> 9. Los Angeles Lakers
> 10. Orlando
> 11. Houston
> 12. Portland
> 13. Washington
> 14. Los Angeles Clippers
> 15. Dallas
> 16. Philadelphia
> 17. Atlanta
> 18. New Jersey
> 19. Phoenix
> 20. New York
> 21. Cleveland
> 22. Seattle
> 23. Toronto
> 24. Denver
> 25. Indiana
> 26. Boston
> 27. Milwaukee
> 28. Minnesota
> 29. Miami
> 30. Charlotte


*Yeeeeeeeeeeessssssssss!!!! Baby!!!! I have a 6th man!!!*


----------



## Vuchato

I don't believe you. you stole my 12th pick.

I think it should be 2 rounds, only way ts fair, the team with the 1st pick may only have 1 rookie, but they get the best one.


----------



## Dissonance

Vuchato said:


> I don't believe you. you stole my 12th pick.
> 
> I think it should be 2 rounds, only way ts fair, the team with the 1st pick may only have 1 rookie, but they get the best one.


People said earlier, that they won't know who to pick in the 2nd rd cuz they're not as well known so. I'm all for the shorter the better.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

I'm sure we could get Chris to do another random-thinger to determine the rookie pick order. I wouldn't mind a 2 round set, but eh.


----------



## nffl

Vuchato said:


> I think it should be 2 rounds, only way ts fair, the team with the 1st pick may only have 1 rookie, but they get the best one.


I agree.


I'm happy with it (the order). Better than 19 (which is what I had in the actual draft). Memphis you are so freggin' lucky. You have to take Morrison. He is the most NBA ready (offensively).

"Well he can't guard a bank with a shotgun." -What's His Name


----------



## Dissonance

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I'm sure we could get Chris to do another random-thinger to determine the rookie pick order. I wouldn't mind a 2 round set, but eh.



Geez, way to trust me. I swear I didn't do it more than once.


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> I agree.
> 
> 
> I'm happy with it (the order). Better than 19 (which is what I had in the actual draft). Memphis you are so freggin' lucky. You have to take Morrison. He is the most NBA ready (offensively).
> 
> "Well he can't guard a bank with a shotgun." -What's His Name



Rudy Gay


----------



## Samael

Vuchato said:


> I don't believe you. you stole my 12th pick.
> 
> I think it should be 2 rounds, only way ts fair, the team with the 1st pick may only have 1 rookie, but they get the best one.


Yes, I don't mind if I only get 1 rookie, go ahead with the 2nd round does it require another randomization or do you just reverse the order of the 1st???


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> Yes, I don't mind if I only get 1 rookie, go ahead with the 2nd round does it require another randomization or do you just reverse the order of the 1st???



I really don't wanna do it. 13 rounds is too damn much as it is. It'd be reversed.


----------



## Vuchato

well, I swear I read it before, but looking back didn't see it, what if we were to just let players pick rookies starting in the 11th round or so. maybe 10th so people with later picks would get earlier picks. but then again, that would give later round picks more value, when they may have been traded earlier, which could be deemed unfair.


What I'm saying, I guess, is to disregard this post. I don't know why I'm posting it anyway, but I just feel like it.


----------



## Dissonance

Meh. If more people are gonna see they're picking late and say "let's get someone else to do it," cuz they have a late rder. **** it, we'll get someone else to do it, so I don't have to hear that stuff.

Or just forget the idea of a rookie draft. I don't care. Less work for me. I didn't really want to do one in first place. But with people *****ing about how they disagree with their being no rookies, I offered a suggestion.


----------



## Samael

Dissonance19 said:


> Meh. If more people are gonna see they're picking late and say "let's get someone else to do it," cuz they have a late rder. **** it, we'll get someone else to do it, so I don't have to hear that stuff.
> 
> Or just forget the idea of a rookie draft. I don't care. Less work for me. I didn't really want to do one in first place. But with people *****ing about how they disagree with their being no rookies, I offered a suggestion.


No, the order is good you did a great job! We all trust you and appreciate your work. I still think it should just be 1 round but if the majority want it 2 rounds then I don't mind either.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Dissonance19 said:


> Geez, way to trust me. I swear I didn't do it more than once.


I didn't actually see the draft order when I posted that, so eh. 

But now that I've seen it, I'm convinced we need to redo it and somehow get me in the top three.


----------



## Vuchato

It seems like it would just be easier to not pick rookies.


----------



## Samael

Vuchato said:


> It seems like it would just be easier to not pick rookies.


I think 1 round would be enough. And just by looking at the order I really think that Dissonance was honest in posting on what really appeared in the randomizer. Look at the top 4 those are already pretty good teams and he knows that if he wasn't honest then he wouldn't have posted it.

1. Memphis
2. Chicago
3. New Orleans/OC
4. Sacramento
5. Utah
6. Golden State
7. Detroit
8. San Antonio
9. Los Angeles Lakers
10. Orlando
11. Houston
12. Portland
13. Washington
14. Los Angeles Clippers
15. Dallas
16. Philadelphia
17. Atlanta
18. New Jersey
19. Phoenix
20. New York
21. Cleveland
22. Seattle
23. Toronto
24. Denver
25. Indiana
26. Boston
27. Milwaukee 
28. Minnesota 
29. Miami
30. Charlotte


----------



## ss03

I kind of have a team going now

C - Diop
F - Stromile Swift
SF - Paul Pierce
SG - Kobe Bryant
PG - Andre Miller

Reserves - Marcus Banks
- Adonal Foyle

Foyle will basically always play centre so we when he comes on, I can have Swift on, or mvoe Diop to PF because he can play both pretty well. Marcus Banks can also come on and play a few garbage minutes at SG for Bryant.

I think this team can kind of run, and play half-court, so i thought it worked. Still got a bit of work to do though. I was considering two players over Swift and Foyle, but they've only played 1 or 2 seasons, so thought I'd go with experience for a good playoff run (I know Diop's young, and Banks too but they work well).

Thoughts/Concerns?


----------



## cpawfan

ss03 said:


> I kind of have a team going now
> 
> C - Diop
> F - Stromile Swift
> SF - Paul Pierce
> SG - Kobe Bryant
> PG - Andre Miller
> 
> Reserves - Marcus Banks
> - Adonal Foyle
> 
> Foyle will basically always play centre so we when he comes on, I can have Swift on, or mvoe Diop to PF because he can play both pretty well. Marcus Banks can also come on and play a few garbage minutes at SG for Bryant.
> 
> I think this team can kind of run, and play half-court, so i thought it worked. Still got a bit of work to do though. I was considering two players over Swift and Foyle, but they've only played 1 or 2 seasons, so thought I'd go with experience for a good playoff run (I know Diop's young, and Banks too but they work well).
> 
> Thoughts/Concerns?


I really like the Banks pick and find him to be a better point guard than Miller. I don't like Swift at all; however, I can see why on paper you'd want him for your team.


----------



## ss03

cpawfan said:


> I really like the Banks pick and find him to be a better point guard than Miller. I don't like Swift at all; however, I can see why on paper you'd want him for your team.


Yea, and I can always start Diop at PF and Foyle at C. It would kind of be like the two headed beast that Dampier and Diop has. 

Swift was a little bit of a reach, but he works well with this team. Kind of like certain players and the Suns, in the right system they all seem to do well.

I thought this was one of the better 7 man lines I could get at this point, I went through a lot of players in my mind, hence the "indecisive" thing.

I'll stick with Miller over Banks, that way I can get a two point guard punch and either Pierce or Bryant will be at SF to lead the scoring, miller is more experienced and at the moment a better playmaker IMO. Banks will probably become better than miller, good pickup by the suns too. I

Maybe I can go small PG - Miller, SG - Banks, SF - Bryant, PF - Pierce, C - Diop at one point haha


----------



## VC4MVP

I have the 6th pick, but i dont wanna do it. It is unfair, because it hurts teams that tried to build their team with depth. I mean, now every1 that traded up will get a good bench player now no matter wut they did, and i just dont really wanna do it.


----------



## VC4MVP

ss03 said:


> I kind of have a team going now
> 
> C - Diop
> F - Stromile Swift
> SF - Paul Pierce
> SG - Kobe Bryant
> PG - Andre Miller
> 
> Reserves - Marcus Banks
> - Adonal Foyle
> 
> Foyle will basically always play centre so we when he comes on, I can have Swift on, or mvoe Diop to PF because he can play both pretty well. Marcus Banks can also come on and play a few garbage minutes at SG for Bryant.
> 
> I think this team can kind of run, and play half-court, so i thought it worked. Still got a bit of work to do though. I was considering two players over Swift and Foyle, but they've only played 1 or 2 seasons, so thought I'd go with experience for a good playoff run (I know Diop's young, and Banks too but they work well).
> 
> Thoughts/Concerns?


Nice pick with Banks, but dude wut the hell were u thinking taking foyle!? He cannot score if his life depended on it. BTW Wut do u guys think of my team, only asking because i wasnt top 10 in the rankings (see sig).


----------



## ss03

VC4MVP said:


> I have the 6th pick, but i dont wanna do it. It is unfair, because it hurts teams that tried to build their team with depth. I mean, now every1 that traded up will get a good bench player now no matter wut they did, and i just dont really wanna do it.


Thats a good point, they're guaranteed a decent 6th man if they do well in the lottery and what not, and theres still the problem of how to determine how well they'll play. 

I say we just make this a no rookies draft, I mean there are tons of other ones that allow rookies so that can be the twist on this one.

Edit - - - VC4MVP, I took Foyle because I don't need that much scoring from him, but I can still get a few points at a good percentage off him, and his number would be better if he wasn't in Golden State and underused there. He comes in as a defensive and shot blocking presence, offense wasn't my number 1 priority with him. In about 20 minutes of play I can still get 6 points or so at 50-60% off him, not bad.

Also for your team, you probably have some of the best depth so far, there are other teams too but you're up their somewhere. Deron Williams is still a year or two away but that was a decent pick at PG. Since your centerpiece is Ray Allen, you just have to think "Am I better than the Seattle Supersonics" and in some ragards you are, in some you're not. You've got a decent team coming along, but I'd have to see your backup wings before I decide. I'll give you an extra + for taking West off the SF spot. You're in a good spot to make some player/player trades with low picks involved or something to fill needs, but thats upto you.


----------



## Dissonance

eh, whatever. No rookie draft then. I don't care. I didn't want to do either.


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> eh, whatever. No rookie draft then. I don't care. I didn't want to do either.


Haha, the most dissapointed person will be Sameal, but after all his trade screwups and what he put you through, he can't say much.


----------



## cpawfan

Dissonance19 said:


> eh, whatever. No rookie draft then. I don't care. I didn't want to do either.


I'm fine with that. There are enough young players in the NBA to select from if one looks carefully.


----------



## Weasel

Dissonance19 said:


> eh, whatever. No rookie draft then. I don't care. I didn't want to do either.



No complaints from the Clippers.


----------



## Weasel

Also the Clippers want to trade both their 8th rounders, PM me for offers or if you are interested.


----------



## VC4MVP

ss03 said:


> Thats a good point, they're guaranteed a decent 6th man if they do well in the lottery and what not, and theres still the problem of how to determine how well they'll play.
> 
> I say we just make this a no rookies draft, I mean there are tons of other ones that allow rookies so that can be the twist on this one.
> 
> Edit - - - VC4MVP, I took Foyle because I don't need that much scoring from him, but I can still get a few points at a good percentage off him, and his number would be better if he wasn't in Golden State and underused there. He comes in as a defensive and shot blocking presence, offense wasn't my number 1 priority with him. In about 20 minutes of play I can still get 6 points or so at 50-60% off him, not bad.
> 
> Also for your team, you probably have some of the best depth so far, there are other teams too but you're up their somewhere. Deron Williams is still a year or two away but that was a decent pick at PG. Since your centerpiece is Ray Allen, you just have to think "Am I better than the Seattle Supersonics" and in some ragards you are, in some you're not. You've got a decent team coming along, but I'd have to see your backup wings before I decide. I'll give you an extra + for taking West off the SF spot. You're in a good spot to make some player/player trades with low picks involved or something to fill needs, but thats upto you.


I know, i drafted basicly a team for the future, because i didnt understand it was mostly win now, on the nets forum draft, u can draft it however u want, so ppl r taking rookies in the 4th round, and stuff like that. I thought u factor in many things, not just win now.


----------



## ss03

VC4MVP said:


> I know, i drafted basicly a team for the future, because i didnt understand it was mostly win now, on the nets forum draft, u can draft it however u want, so ppl r taking rookies in the 4th round, and stuff like that. I thought u factor in many things, not just win now.


Well, win now is the one that makes the most sense, with slight consideration of the players being young and what they're capable of. 

Best prospective team and such would be a whole seperate category, and quite pointless because the player may not pan out, but if you could take rookies (which we can't), you can't just assume Brandan Roy will be an all-star, he could get a major injury early or something or not be as great as people think (even though he probably will). Even as a future team though, you probably could have done better at some of your picks.


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> *Well, win now is the one that makes the most sense, with slight consideration of the players being young and what they're capable of.
> 
> Best prospective team and such would be a wole seperate category, and quite pointless because the player may not pan out, but if you could take rookies (which we can't), you can't just assume Brandan Roy will be an all-star, he could get a major injury early or something or not be as great as people think (even though he probably will).* Even as a future team though, you probably could have done better at some of your picks.



Exactly. Damn.


----------



## cpawfan

ss03 said:


> Well, win now is the one that makes the most sense, with slight consideration of the players being young and what they're capable of.


I believe it is directly related to where you are in the initial draft what type of team one chooses to build. I have different strategies in each of the 3 drafts I'm based upon where my first choice was.


----------



## Weasel

Trade To Announce!

Clippers Trade
232 & 235
to
Cpaw for 184 & 357


----------



## cpawfan

Weasel said:


> Trade To Announce!
> 
> Clippers Trade
> 232 & 235
> to
> Cpaw for 184 & 357


Accepted


----------



## Dissonance

Weasel said:


> Trade To Announce!
> 
> Clippers Trade
> 232 & 235
> to
> Cpaw for 184 & 357


----------



## Weasel

My 9th and 12th are up for sale.


----------



## VC4MVP

ss03, this is one of the many reasons i dont like the foyle pick.
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lkoNgq-O3R4"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lkoNgq-O3R4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Dissonance

This video is better


<param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xcWwjyF8dpo"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xcWwjyF8dpo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## ss03

Thats why he's coming off the bench, 

I know he's not the best player out there but he fits in, and your first video, although it proves he can't shoot (mind you I don't need him to) the 6 of 19 Warriors rebounds is one of the reasons I wanted him, 

He got dunked on by Amare Stoudemire pre-injury... A lot of people have, and that was pretty bad defense, but in addition to blocking shots he can play defense.


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> Thats why he's coming off the bench,
> 
> I know he's not the best player out there but he fits in, and your first video, although it proves he can't shoot (mind you I don't need him to) the 6 of 19 Warriors rebounds is one of the reasons I wanted him,
> 
> He got dunked on by Amare Stoudemire pre-injury... A lot of people have, and that was pretty bad defense, but in addition to blocking shots he can play defense.


Yeah, with Foyle, it's just his presence, I think Warriors missed that when he was out some of this yr. Despite, how crappy his offense is, and how overpaid he is.


I just wanted to post that video of Amare cuz it's bad ***..and better than the other one


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, with Foyle, it's just his presence, I think Warriors missed that when he was out some of this yr. Despite, how crappy his offense is, and how overpaid he is.
> 
> 
> I just wanted to post that video of Amare cuz it's bad ***..and better than the other one


and because you're a hardcore Amare fan..... 

Salary doesn't matter here, so I thought it was an ok pick, plus the other two I were considering are quite young, and I wanted somewhat of a veteren in the frountcourt, and Mutumbo was a reach by miles at this point


----------



## nffl

I remember watching that game with Amare. Simply amazing. Can you guys imagine what we would've done if he wasn't injured last year... (*sigh*)


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> and because you're a hardcore Amare fan.....
> 
> Salary doesn't matter here, so I thought it was an ok pick, plus the other two I were considering are quite young, and I wanted somewhat of a veteren in the frountcourt, and Mutumbo was a reach by miles at this point



Well, I just posted the video for people to see it, not to bash or show how crappy Foyle is like VC4MVP did.

I told you what I thought about Foyle just before, don't need to justify it. Salaries don't matter, but when it's done, it'd be cool to see if someone figures it out just to see what it came out too


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> I remember watching that game with Amare. Simply amazing. Can you guys imagine what we would've done if he wasn't injured last year... (*sigh*)


He was the glaring hole in our lineup and missing piece when we weren't shooting or playing well. Something inside to get easier buckets and get to the FT line, especially in the 2nd rd and WCFs.


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> Well, I just posted the video for people to see it, not to bash or show how crappy Foyle is like VC4MVP did.
> 
> I told you what I thought about Foyle just before, don't need to justify it. Salaries don't matter, but when it's done, it'd be cool to see if someone figures it out just to see what it came out too


1a) Phoenix would have won the WCF's even without Stoudemire if it wasn't their 3rd straight 7th game series
1b) If Stoudemire wasn't injured, there would not have been 3 7-game series

2) Even for the 7 players I already have, going by salaries for the 06-07 season (yet to be played, obviously), my team's total so far would be $60 724 709........ If this was a Salary Cap draft I would have drafted differently though,


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> 1a) Phoenix would have won the WCF's even without Stoudemire if it wasn't their 3rd straight 7th game series
> 1b) If Stoudemire wasn't injured, there would not have been 3 7-game series
> 
> 2) Even for the 7 players I already have, going by salaries for the 06-07 season (yet to be played, obviously), my team's total so far would be $60 724 709........ If this was a Salary Cap draft I would have drafted differently though,



Eh, I doubt 1A

1B, I already knew that.


I know people would draft differently. As I said, it would be just to see it, because I am curious. But even so, it's not like you can pay a tax or something or you could be a Mark Cuban or James Dolan owner. Someone would.

Right now I am at approx. 36-38 million with my 4 guys


----------



## nffl

I remember watching that game with Amare. Simply amazing. Can you guys imagine what we would've done if he wasn't injured last year... (*sigh*)


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> I remember watching that game with Amare. Simply amazing. Can you guys imagine what we would've done if he wasn't injured last year... (*sigh*)



you said this like 5 posts up, and I responded


----------



## Tiz

Dissonance19 said:


> I know people would draft differently. As I said, it would be just to see it, because I am curious. But even so, it's not like you can pay a tax or something or you could be a Mark Cuban or James Dolan owner. Someone would.
> 
> Right now I am at approx. 36-38 million with my 4 guys


If we were playing iwth a cap I would be in serious trouble. 57mil just for my starters. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel

Trade to annouce


184. L.A Clippers (from Washington)
189. L.A. Clippers
249. L.A. Clippers
357. L.A Clippers (from Washington)

FOR

Shane Battier
190. Utah 
192. Utah (from Memphis through Denver)
292. Utah (from Dallas through L.A Clippers)


----------



## nffl

Dissonance19 said:


> you said this like 5 posts up, and I responded


Oh my bad. My computer was being slow so I refreshed it. I guess it just posted twice.


----------



## Premier

If we're doing a rookie draft, I don't see why we cannot include international free agents amongst the group of potential draftees.


----------



## WildByNature

Weasel said:


> Trade to annouce
> 
> 
> 184. L.A Clippers (from Washington)
> 189. L.A. Clippers
> 249. L.A. Clippers
> 357. L.A Clippers (from Washington)
> 
> FOR
> 
> Shane Battier
> 190. Utah
> 192. Utah (from Memphis through Denver)
> 292. Utah (from Dallas through L.A Clippers)


accept...


----------



## Dissonance

Premier said:


> If we're doing a rookie draft, I don't see why we cannot include international free agents amongst the group of potential draftees.


Well, yeah, we probably would've allowed that if it was brought up, but with people *****ing about how it's unfair or just *****ing in general, I nixed the whole idea altogether.


----------



## Dissonance

And seriously, why the hell is wildbynature in this draft if he keeps trading his players for picks and at this stage late, there are not many good players left. Unless, you want to compete for a lottery that doesn't exist.


----------



## nffl

ss03 said:


> 1a) Phoenix would have won the WCF's even without Stoudemire if it wasn't their 3rd straight 7th game series
> 1b) If Stoudemire wasn't injured, there would not have been 3 7-game series


If KT and Bell weren't injured, yes. Otherwise, no (not talking about Amare). It wouldn't have mattered though. If we had them and went to the Finals we would've lost. Anybody would've lost the way Wade was playing.

But I'm tired of living in the past. I'm from Dallas so all I hear about are Mavs fans whining about the refs. I mean it's okay for a few weeks, but it's almost been 3 months so get over it (not talking about all Mavs fans... just the a bunch that I know). I'm focused on next year.


----------



## ss03

I have two 8th rounders I want to get rid of if anyone's interested, looking for 9's or 7's


----------



## Weasel

Diss, I have #190 from my trade, you forgot that part.  Sorry for all my trades, haha.


----------



## Samael

Toronto what's up wih the Swift/Foyle selection?? There were so many good bigs left I really thought those guys were 9th-10th rounders.


----------



## Dissonance

Weasel said:


> Diss, I have #190 from my trade, you forgot that part.  Sorry for all my trades, haha.



woops. I must've copied it wrong somehow or just forgot that part.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Interested in moving Kenny Thomas(9 ppg 8 rpg). For a 7th and a mid to late 8th or we can work something out. Also PM me if you want any of my other players always looking to get better.


----------



## ss03

Samael said:


> Toronto what's up wih the Swift/Foyle selection?? There were so many good bigs left I really thought those guys were 9th-10th rounders.


Foyle could potentially be an 8th rounder, Swift is not a 9th or 10th rounder, pretty underrated and in a bad system in Houstan, and got and will get limited playing time behind Gasol. He got hyped up a lot, and wasn't that great, but I don't see him as a 10th rounder.

Also, I know there good bigs but most of them are either declining fast, bad fit on my team, or like Blount and just give me offense I don't really need. I don't see how you can put them into the same class as a 10th round pick like Steven Hunter. You can ask Zei or Jazzy, I went through every player that your probably thinking of, and made my choices.


----------



## Dissonance

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


ok, I'm good


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

LA(Weasel) trades

184. L.A Clippers (from Washington)
189. L.A. Clippers
249. L.A. Clippers
357. L.A Clippers (from Washington)
FOR

Utah(WildByNature) trades

Shane Battier-picked 83
190. Utah 
192. Utah (from Memphis through Denver)
292. Utah (from Dallas through L.A Clippers) 


Jeez Wild is really starting to make this not fun. I can't think of one trade he has made that makes sense. I like trading also but I at least get value in return. He doesn't care about this at all im surprised he hasn't drafted paul shirley or some other guy.


----------



## Samael

New Jazzy Nets said:


> LA(Weasel) trades
> 
> 184. L.A Clippers (from Washington)
> 189. L.A. Clippers
> 249. L.A. Clippers
> 357. L.A Clippers (from Washington)
> FOR
> 
> Utah(WildByNature) trades
> 
> Shane Battier-picked 83
> 190. Utah
> 192. Utah (from Memphis through Denver)
> 292. Utah (from Dallas through L.A Clippers)
> 
> 
> Jeez Wild is really starting to make this not fun. I can't think of one trade he has made that makes sense. I like trading also but I at least get value in return. He doesn't care about this at all im surprised he hasn't drafted paul shirley or some other guy.


He has consecutive picks coming up, he seems to have good selection knowledge it's just the trades that he makes that are questionable. Just imagine from Kobe>>Tracy>>JHoward>>Stephon??? and all he got for it are a bunch of 7th rounders??


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Samael said:


> He has consecutive picks coming up, he seems to have good selection knowledge it's just the trades that he makes that are questionable. Just imagine from Kobe>>Tracy>>JHoward>>Stephon??? and all he got for it are a bunch of 7th rounders??


Whats the difference if he has good selection knowledge which is debatable. He's just goign to turn around and trade the guys he gets for lower ones and a pick or two or three.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Phoenix trades:
6th rounder
7th rounder


Jazz trade:
3rd rounder
12th rounder] 

--------------------------------

UTAH trades 

The rights to Kobe Bryant
Utah's 5th Round Draft Pick
Utah's 10th Round Draft Pick
Utah's 11th Round Draft Pick

toronto trades

The Rights to Tracy Mcgrady
Toronto's 5th Round Draft pick
Toronto's 7th Round Draft pick
Toronto's 11th Round Draft Pick 

This is the only decent trade he made

--------------------------------------

Utah WildbyNature Trades:

4th Round #116th pick 
8thth Round #236th pick

(Memphis) Samael Trades:

5th Round #131th pick (via Minnesota)
8th Round #224th pick 

-------------------------------

Utah trades:
2nd round pick (#56)
7th round pick (#190) (from Toronto)


Dallas trades:
3rd round pick (#76) (from L.A Clippers through New York)
6th round pick (#177) (from Washington) 

------------------------------------

Utah trades
rights to Tmac
2nd round pick.

PHX trades 
rights to Howard .
3rd round 

-----------------------------------

Toronto Trades
51. Toronto 2nd
125. Toronto (from Utah) 5th
250. Toronto 9th
291. Toronto 10th
305. Toronto (from Utah) 11th

Utah Trades
32. Josh Howard SG/SF 2nd
175. Utah (from Phoenix) 6th
176. Utah 6th
177. Utah (from Dallas through Washington) 6th
224. Utah (from Memphis) 8th 

--------------------------------------

(Memphis) Samael trades:

9th rounder #257 pick

(Utah) WildbyNature trades:

11th rounder #310 pick 

--------------------------------------

Dallas trades:
95. Dallas (from Portland)
190. Dallas (from Utah through Toronto)
282. Dallas
292. Dallas (from L.A Clippers)

Utah trades:
125. Utah (from Toronto through Utah)
130. Utah (from Toronto)
131. Utah (from Memphis through Minnesota)
305. Utah (from Toronto through Utah) 

--------------------------------------------------

LA trades

184. L.A Clippers (from Washington)
189. L.A. Clippers
249. L.A. Clippers
357. L.A Clippers (from Washington)
FOR

Utah trades

Shane Battier
190. Utah 
192. Utah (from Memphis through Denver)
292. Utah (from Dallas through L.A Clippers)


----------



## Samael

I've made about 3 trades with him and one of those I compensated with my 9th for his 11th for what was a fuzzy trade.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Its dumb he is taking away from the other teams that try to do things. Weasel was one of the best teams but he just got so much better. Thanks to wild. I may be getting a little too mad because afterall it is only agame and for fun. But I promise you he won't be in my draft. I don't need him screwing mine up. Also one thing Diss why do we even have to get the trade approved if none of them get rejected? Im not saying this is your fault but I figured you wouldn't allow some really lopsided trades.


----------



## Kingpin66

Im looking to deal the next 2 picks for someone who has already been picked...let mek now ASAP


----------



## Dissonance

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Its dumb he is taking away from the other teams that try to do things. Weasel was one of the best teams but he just got so much better. Thanks to wild. I may be getting a little too mad because afterall it is only agame and for fun. But I promise you he won't be in my draft. I don't need him screwing mine up. Also one thing Diss why do we even have to get the trade approved if none of them get rejected? Im not saying this is your fault but I figured you wouldn't allow some really lopsided trades.



It's just to know they accepted. I don't care what the trade is. He is the only one doing those trades, and if he wants to have a bad team..I don't care either.

But I will say he is not allowed to trade anymore. No one contact him about trading, because I won't make the changes or allow it. I sent him a PM about this too.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Kingpin66 said:


> Im looking to deal the next 2 picks for someone who has already been picked...let mek now ASAP


I can offer you Kenny Thomas


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

i got a couple upcoming picks that will be tradeable if i can receive a solid role player in return. PM if interested. However, there are still some decent players on the board.


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> It's just to know they accepted. I don't care what the trade is. He is the only one doing those trades, and if he wants to have a bad team..I don't care either.
> 
> But I will say he is not allowed to trade anymore. No one contact him about trading, because I won't make the changes or allow it. I sent him a PM about this too.


Or you could just vetoe lopsided deals, I mean if he actually makes good trades to make his team better now, wouldn't want to not let him do that. 

Up to you though

Edit: May have gotten ahead of himself on some of them? I don't know, ask him I guess.


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> Or you could just vetoe lopsided deals, I mean if he actually makes good trades to make his team better now, wouldn't want to not let him do that.
> 
> Up to you though



You said it yourself, he doesn't care (to explain all those trades). So, why would he care now?


----------



## Weasel

I didn't know he was making foolish trades. He offered me the deal and I thought he really wanted to move up so I took his proposal. You can take the trade back if you want. I don't care.


----------



## Samael

Weasel said:


> I didn't know he was making foolish trades. He offered me the deal and I thought he really wanted to move up so I took his proposal. You can take the trade back if you want. I don't care, too much drama.


Nah, it's cool a lot of us had ridden that Utah train.


----------



## ss03

Weasel said:


> I didn't know he was making foolish trades. He offered me the deal and I thought he really wanted to move up so I took his proposal. You can take the trade back if you want. I don't care, too much drama.



He may have wanted too, it doesn't matter though. If we take back the trade he made with you, then we'd have to take back every trade he made that people though wasn't fair. It doesn't matter, just drop it now and let the draft go on. This draft has so much complaining for some reason right from the beginning when Samael made the trade with Cabron.


----------



## Weasel

Samael said:


> Nah, it's cool a lot of had ridden that Utah train.



Seriously I don't want it. Had I known he had been making bad trades I wouldn't have done it.


----------



## Dissonance

You want me to change it?


----------



## Weasel

ss03 said:


> He may have wanted too, it doesn't matter though. If we take back the trade he made with you, then we'd have to take back every trade he made that people though wasn't fair. It doesn't matter, just drop it now and let the draft go on. This draft has so much complaining for some reason right from the beginning when Samael made the trade with Cabron.


I think dissonace should just voteo my trade, the other trades you can't take back. Mine you can since the picks haven't been used.


----------



## Weasel

Dissonance19 said:


> You want me to change it?



Yeah, I don't mind. I'd hate to have a 'tainted' team.
Someone should PM Wild about it.


----------



## Dissonance

Weasel said:


> Yeah, I don't mind. I'd hate to have a 'tainted' team.
> Someone should PM Wild about it.


I pmed him about not allowing him to trade anymore, and gave reasons why.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

we might as well get the order for the rookie draft over with...............damn, i hope i get a high pick this time. Im curious as hell.


----------



## Weasel

Dissonance19 said:


> I pmed him about not allowing him to trade anymore, and gave reasons why.



Cool.

Weasel's camp is no longer taking trade offers for picks (not because of the incident) only offers for players. Cheers.


----------



## ss03

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> we might as well get the order for the rookie draft over with...............damn, i hope i get a high pick this time. Im curious as hell.


Man are you behind... its cancelled

and anyway, the order was done before it was cancelled

so you missed both pieces of information


----------



## Samael

You know I really think that Utah wants that trade he has a thing for picking consecutively, H made a trade with me earlier just so he could get my pick so he can select consecutively.


----------



## Samael

ss03 said:


> Man are you behind... its cancelled
> 
> and anyway, the order was done before it was cancelled
> 
> so you missed both pieces of information


And I got the #1 too, but it's ok, I didn't like the idea if the rookie draft to begin with because we can't gauge a player's impact since they haven't played, I was just really hyped last night because I somehow got #1.


----------



## Dissonance

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> we might as well get the order for the rookie draft over with...............damn, i hope i get a high pick this time. Im curious as hell.



I did the order last night. People *****ed. It's no longer happening. Go read through the pages.


----------



## Samael

It's on page 90, note my reaction as soon as the selection was posted.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

i believe we should make the rookie draft for the 12th round. They will round out our rosters so we dont have to feel our backup point guard spots with Mateen Cleaves and Lionel Chalmers. I know they are not going to produce right away necessarily, but they will just give us a prospect to have. Its nice to have an Andrew Bynum type of potential player to work on.


The order in the 12th round should just be set to default, for it is not a very big deal since it would be nothing but scrubs anyway. Boston got first pick in the draft, so he'd be last. 

Rookie Draft Should Be One Round:

1. Charlotte
2. Orlando
3. Cleveland
4. New Jersey

etc...................

hell its only fair and it'd be easy to do.


----------



## Samael

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> i believe we should make the rookie draft for the 12th round. They will round out our rosters so we dont have to feel our backup point guard spots with Mateen Cleaves and Lionel Chalmers. I know they are not going to produce right away necessarily, but they will just give us a prospect to have. Its nice to have an Andrew Bynum type of potential player to work on.
> 
> 
> The order in the 12th round should just be set to default, for it is not a very big deal since it would be nothing but scrubs anyway. Boston got first pick in the draft, so he'd be last.
> 
> Rookie Draft Should Be One Round:
> 
> 1. Charlotte
> 2. Orlando
> 3. Cleveland
> 4. New Jersey
> 
> etc...................
> 
> hell its only fair and it'd be easy to do.


You don't wanna do that trust me, I have 3 12th rounders


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Pistons trade
Kenny Thomas
281

Other team trades
Upcoming pick within 10
Mid to late 8th round or early 9th round.

PM me offers or respond to the thread.

Reason im trading him is I wasn't expceting to trade for Maggette. It was just a offer so I took it.


----------



## Dissonance

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> i believe we should make the rookie draft for the 12th round. They will round out our rosters so we dont have to feel our backup point guard spots with Mateen Cleaves and Lionel Chalmers. I know they are not going to produce right away necessarily, but they will just give us a prospect to have. Its nice to have an Andrew Bynum type of potential player to work on.
> 
> 
> The order in the 12th round should just be set to default, for it is not a very big deal since it would be nothing but scrubs anyway. Boston got first pick in the draft, so he'd be last.
> 
> Rookie Draft Should Be One Round:
> 
> 1. Charlotte
> 2. Orlando
> 3. Cleveland
> 4. New Jersey
> 
> etc...................
> 
> hell its only fair and it'd be easy to do.


Funny how you have 3rd pick if we did do that huh? 


But no, we're not doing that. We had the chance to do it (with the order that came out), and then I told you what happened. Not happening anymore.


----------



## WildByNature

Dissonance19 said:


> I pmed him about not allowing him to trade anymore, and gave reasons why.


Hey guys, i would like to apologize for making trades and not building a team... I got caught up in making trades, and i failed to build a team... The trades that i made might not have been benefiting my team and made this draft alittle lopsided... With the picks that i have, i will try to build a team and recieve my punishnment in being the worst team in the league... I have no one to blame but myself... Diss, has my top picks if i am not here to make them myself. 

Thanks,

WildByNature


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

WildByNature said:


> Hey guys, i would like to apologize for making trades and not building a team... I got caught up in making trades, and i failed to build a team... The trades that i made might not have been benefiting my team and made this draft alittle lopsided... With the picks that i have, i will try to build a team and recieve my punishnment in being the worst team in the league... I have no one to blame but myself... Diss, has my top picks if i am not here to make them myself.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> WildByNature


forgiven


----------



## nffl

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> forgiven


ditto


----------



## Samael

WildByNature said:


> Hey guys, i would like to apologize for making trades and not building a team... I got caught up in making trades, and i failed to build a team... The trades that i made might not have been benefiting my team and made this draft alittle lopsided... With the picks that i have, i will try to build a team and recieve my punishnment in being the worst team in the league... I have no one to blame but myself... Diss, has my top picks if i am not here to make them myself.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> WildByNature


no prob, you're a cool guy you made this draft interesting.


----------



## Samael

:rofl: LOL at New Jazzy's draft photo of Smush


----------



## Weasel

Since I won't be up when my turn comes up (4:40 am Pacific) I have sent my list to New Jazzy, he will pick for me.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

WildByNature said:


> Hey guys, i would like to apologize for making trades and not building a team... I got caught up in making trades, and i failed to build a team... The trades that i made might not have been benefiting my team and made this draft alittle lopsided... With the picks that i have, i will try to build a team and recieve my punishnment in being the worst team in the league... I have no one to blame but myself... Diss, has my top picks if i am not here to make them myself.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> WildByNature


I forgive you. It was me who started this whole mess because Weasel is a friend of mine and im a very competetive person. So once I saw this trade I was pissed because Weasel had a good team allready and it got even better. Also for my draft you can make as many trades as you would like. But this is a warning to everyone if I think the trade is way lopsided I will not accept it. These last 2 sentences arent what I was planning on typing but I forgot.


----------



## cpawfan

Weasel is the first person in two drafts to actually take a player I wanted with a pick I traded down from.


----------



## Weasel

The Clippers camp has changed their mind, they forgot about their 9th and 12 rounders. Those picks are up for trading, pm for offers.


----------



## Dissonance

Weasel said:


> The Clippers camp has changed their mind, they forgot about their 9th and 12 rounders. Those picks are up for trading, pm for offers.



How I have the line up, do you like it that way or do you want Jackson starting over Wallace at the 2 or any other changes?

Also, wondering how your team is going to score. You may average giving up 85-89 pts a game, but I can imagine watching this team try to score would be like pulling teeth. :biggrin:


----------



## Tiz

Some decent picks this round Haywood, Collison. And the big steal hss to be Watson. I kept watching him hoping he would drop to me, but knew that was a stretch.


----------



## Weasel

Dissonance19 said:


> How I have the line up, do you like it that way or do you want Jackson starting over Wallace at the 2 or any other changes?
> 
> Also, wondering how your team is going to score. You may average giving up 85-89 pts a game, but I can imagine watching this team try to score would be like pulling teeth. :biggrin:



I'll let you know when I figure it out, right now it seems to be ok. No worries about scoring, thats why I picked a scoring and young bench. All my team needs to do is score 60 points to win, defense will hold it down.


----------



## Dissonance

Tiz said:


> Some decent picks this round Haywood, Collison. And the big steal hss to be Watson. I kept watching him hoping he would drop to me, but knew that was a stretch.



yeah, I'm going to end up with no bench and a half decent PG


----------



## Dissonance

Man. the more these teams get put together, the more I get curious to see how it would play out.


----------



## Dissonance

Weasel said:


> I'll let you know when I figure it out, right now it seems to be ok. No worries about scoring, thats why I picked a scoring and young bench. All my team needs to do is score 60 points to win, defense will hold it down.



60? Not with the way NBA is being called haha. But that's true about your bench. I think though with one real top proven scorer to go along with the defense, you'd boost your team up even more.


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> Man. the more these teams get put together, the more I get curious to see how it would play out.


Like with the system we're using or if they were there in the real NBA?


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> Like with the system we're using or if they were there in the real NBA?


Real NBA and even just simulated in a game.


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> Real NBA and even just simulated in a game.


Yea but above all else I want the actual drafting to finally end! Tehre are still 5 and 1/2 rounds though, hopefully its over by this Friday .. at the latest, but I doubt it


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> Yea but above all else I want the actual drafting to finally end! Tehre are still 5 and 1/2 rounds though, hopefully its over by this Friday .. at the latest, but I doubt it


Yeah, me too. I should change it to a 1 hour thing 

j/k


----------



## Tiz

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, me too. I should change it to a 1 hour thing
> 
> j/k


mb for rounds 10-12 ?


----------



## Dissonance

Tiz said:


> mb for rounds 10-12 ?



Hm..let's see what others think..


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> Hm..let's see what others think..


Wouldn't work because no matter what timezone they're in, they're going to be asleep for around 8 hours, and thats a minimum of 8 picks in that time, if they're the 14th and those 8 pick in an hour or two, then they're likely to miss their pick. Most people will say no though, go to the thread for Jazzy's draft, and look at the poll. 

It would make things nice and quick, and I suppose everyone could send in their picks, but they'd have to send you a list of like 14 players depending on when they pick.

Depends though, it could work..


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> Wouldn't work because no matter what timezone they're in, they're going to be asleep for around 8 hours, and thats a minimum of 8 picks in that time, if they're the 14th and those 8 pick in an hour or two, then they're likely to miss their pick. Most people will say no though, go to the thread for Jazzy's draft, and look at the poll.
> 
> It would make things nice and quick, and I suppose everyone could send in their picks, but they'd have to send you a list of like 14 players depending on when they pick.
> 
> Depends though, it could work..



True. I don't know. People miss their picks anyway haha.

Off topic, but great news, the NBA schedules are out today at 2pm EST...


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> True. I don't know. People miss their picks anyway haha.
> 
> Off topic, but great news, the NBA schedules are out today at 2pm EST...


That is great news, 33mintues to go.

ummm

to stay on topic sort of, what are the three teams to beat (in this draft) in each conference so far?


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> That is great news, 33mintues to go.
> 
> ummm
> 
> to stay on topic sort of, what are the three teams to beat (in this draft) in each conference so far?



you really Raps fan? I hope they get put on TV this yr. I didn't get to see them at all last yr.


but um, Washington, Boston, Indiana

West is hard. Hm, in no order, Clippers, Phx cuz they're starter heavy, and Memphis? But there are like 4 or 5 other teams I think that could be up there and drop those teams, but you can't tell if they'd mesh if they played together. Not counting my team. I also didn't want to say my team either, but I think they could be _considered_ to be up there . I think they'd mesh fine though.


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> you really Raps fan? I hope they get put on TV this yr. I didn't get to see them at all last yr.
> 
> 
> but um, Washington, Boston, Indiana
> 
> 
> West is hard. Hm, in no order, Clippers, Phx cuz they're starter heavy, and Memphis? But there are like 4 or 5 other teams I think that could be up there and drop those teams, but you can't tell if they'd mesh if they played together. Not counting my team. I also didn't want to say my team either, but I think they could be _considered_ to be up there . I think they'd mesh fine though.


Yea I'm a Raps fan, and live in Toronto so they're always on TV for me haha

We get Suns games here, you guys shoudl get Raptors game, unless theres some sort of resentment towards Colangelo in Phoenix

- - - I'll consider your team to be up there if you consider my team to be up there


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> Yea I'm a Raps fan, and live in Toronto so they're always on TV for me haha
> 
> We get Suns games here, you guys shoudl get Raptors game, unless theres some sort of resentment towards Colangelo in Phoenix
> 
> - - - I'll consider your team to be up there if you consider my team to be up there


Living in Florida only chance I'd get to see you guys is by watching Orlando games. I wasn't motivated to haha.


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> Living in Florida only chance I'd get to see you guys is by watching Orlando games. I wasn't motivated to haha.


1) I editted the post above

2) Oh right, did look at the Florida thing. Orlando's got a good future, don't give up on them yet.


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> 1) I editted the post above
> 
> 2) Oh right, did look at the Florida thing. Orlando's got a good future, don't give up on them yet.




I just saw your edit haha.

I think you're one really good front line player from being up there or considered to be up there. Though, who knows, it may be enough, and just having Kobe and Pierce would be too. But I'd rather you consider my team up there if you think so, not because if I consider yours haha.

I'm not a fan of Orlando, just Phoenix, so I could never give up on Orlando if I never got started on them haha.


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> I just saw your edit haha.
> 
> I think you're one really good front line player from being up there or considered to be up there. Though, who knows, it may be enough, and just having Kobe and Pierce would be too. But I'd rather you consider my team up there if you think so, not because if I consider yours haha.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Orlando, just Phoenix, so I could never give up on Orlando if I never got started on them haha.


It is enough! haha, I think it is atleast

Your team would be considered, with the inside outside combination of Redd/Stoudemire and Haslem and Posey can do some damage, but so far you're slightly worse than the Heat of this year, and you seriously need a pointguard. Remember the Suns without a solid pointguard.. you know 20-62.. A team like yours needs a good PG, the only person that can do without is Redd on that team, and Stoudemire can as well but wouldn't be nearly as effective


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> It is enough! haha, I think it is atleast
> 
> Your team would be considered, with the inside outside combination of Redd/Stoudemire and Haslem and Posey can do some damage, but so far you're slightly worse than the Heat of this year, and you seriously need a pointguard. Remember the Suns without a solid pointguard.. you know 20-62.. A team like yours needs a good PG, the only person that can do without is Redd on that team, and Stoudemire can as well but wouldn't be nearly as effective



Yeah, in really thinking about. It may be enough.


With taking Redd and Stoudemire, I knew I needed to focus on my next picks with defense, but also players who have ability offensively.I wanted to build more of a team as well. I had a PG in mind, but I knew neither of those two would last long as the one I had mind, though he is gone right now. I have two in mind I hope I can land. I may try to move up (or if anyone is interested, PM me ). But I don't know if I would say Amare isn't "nearly" as effective without a PG, he did average 20 that yr and I think more after Marbury left for the rest of the season.


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, in really thinking about. It may be enough.
> 
> 
> With taking Redd and Stoudemire, I knew I needed to focus on my next picks with defense, but also players who have ability offensively.I wanted to build more of a team as well. I had a PG in mind, but I knew neither of those two would last long as the one I had mind, though he is gone right now. I have two in mind I hope I can land. I may try to move up (or if anyone is interested, PM me ). But I don't know if I would say Amare isn't "nearly" as effective without a PG, he did average 20 that yr and I think more after Marbury left for the rest of the season.


Yea but wasn't there like a 10% FG% differential or so between that year, and the year with Nash?


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> Yea but wasn't there like a 10% FG% differential or so between that year, and the year with Nash?



47.5% to 55.6%, it's 8, but that is still really good though.


----------



## Seuss

I'm getting league pass *****es! =)

Last year I only missed about 10-20 games of the Suns. So I got to watch around
60 games of them. 125$ is pretty cheap for 60 games of Nash and Marion. But this year we get Diaw, Amare, Nash and Marion. My b-day is in October so I just ask for league pass for my birthday. It's nice. You guys should get it.


----------



## Tiz

Dr.Seuss said:


> I'm getting league pass *****es! =)
> 
> Last year I only missed about 10-20 games of the Suns. So I got to watch around
> 60 games of them. 125$ is pretty cheap for 60 games of Nash and Marion. But this year we get Diaw, Amare, Nash and Marion. My b-day is in October so I just ask for league pass for my birthday. It's nice. You guys should get it.


Always worth it. Been getting it for years (along iwth the NFL Ticket). Although I get all the Suns games anyway, it is nice to be able to watch all the other action. It is the only way you are ever going to get to see the JJ and the Hawks.


----------



## Seuss

Tiz said:


> Always worth it. Been getting it for years (along iwth the NFL Ticket). Although I get all the Suns games anyway, it is nice to be able to watch all the other action. It is the only way you are ever going to get to see the JJ and the Hawks.



Yeah, it's cool you can watch everyone around the league. It's nice to see
LeBron and Dwight. I'll be watching alot more of the NO/OK Hornets. Chris Paul has become
my second fav point guard.


----------



## Dissonance

Dr.Seuss said:


> Yeah, it's cool you can watch everyone around the league. It's nice to see
> LeBron and Dwight. I'll be watching alot more of the NO/OK Hornets. Chris Paul has become
> my second fav point guard.



Oh, so you turned your back on Barbosa then? You know he's your 2nd favorite PG


----------



## Seuss

Dissonance19 said:


> Oh, so you turned your back on Barbosa then? You know he's your 2nd favorite PG



He's my first fav actually.................


----------



## Dissonance

Dr.Seuss said:


> He's my first fav actually.................



lol...





and wow, they gave no love to Toronto. No games on National TV. And when did their site change? It looks awesome. I also like that "new" logo, and dark red color as well, not that I didn't like the red raptor either.


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and wow, they gave no love to Toronto. No games on National TV. And when did their site change? It looks awesome. I also like that "new" logo, and dark red color as well, not that I didn't like the red raptor either.


The sites new theme I believe is supposed to coincide with the new court and jersey looks, I believe you already read the little thing I put on the raptors forum so I won't repost it here


----------



## cpawfan

Is it that freaking hard to put in a pick # when you make your selection?? :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Seuss

Anyone know any good SGs left?


karma if you help.


----------



## Dissonance

cpawfan said:


> Is it that freaking hard to put in a pick # when you make your selection?? :curse: :curse: :curse:



That is what I was thinking. You can say this in the selection thread as a reminder.


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> The sites new theme I believe is supposed to coincide with the new court and jersey looks, I believe you already read the little thing I put on the raptors forum so I won't repost it here



I saw the NBA live thing, with the court, but not sure if you put that or what you're talking about haha.


----------



## ss03

cpawfan said:


> Is it that freaking hard to put in a pick # when you make your selection?? :curse: :curse: :curse:


There are a good few available

and 

Diss I think there are a few Raptors games on NBATV

-----------------
... Here's what I quoted in that thread, I'll requote the quote 



> "Team sources have confirmed to the Toronto Star that the Raptors will be changing their colour scheme and uniforms for the 2006-07 season, downplaying the original dinosaur logo and purple elements of the team jerseys in favour of the newer "paw-print" logo and the colour red. This is likely the next step in the recent campaign to promote the Raptors as "Canada's team" - an ongoing effort on the part of the organization since the departure of the Vancouver Grizzles to Memphis in 2002, and which has included the introduction of a red alternate jersey with the maple leaf prominently featured, the dropping of "Toronto" from the team's road jerseys and a red repaint of the Air Canada Centre's hardwood floor. The new jerseys and exact colour scheme will be introduced before training camp in the fall of 2006."


----------



## Dissonance

> "Team sources have confirmed to the Toronto Star that the Raptors will be changing their colour scheme and uniforms for the 2006-07 season, downplaying the original dinosaur logo and purple elements of the team jerseys in favour of the newer "paw-print" logo and the colour red. This is likely the next step in the recent campaign to promote the Raptors as "Canada's team" - an ongoing effort on the part of the organization since the departure of the Vancouver Grizzles to Memphis in 2002, and which has included the introduction of a red alternate jersey with the maple leaf prominently featured, the dropping of "Toronto" from the team's road jerseys and a red repaint of the Air Canada Centre's hardwood floor. The new jerseys and exact colour scheme will be introduced before training camp in the fall of 2006."


Huh, that's really interesting, and a good idea. So, you're dropping Toronto, and it's just going to say Raptors, with the Maple Leaf somewhere on the front too? Or it's just going to have it somewhere?


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> Huh, that's really interesting, and a good idea. So, you're dropping Toronto, and it's just going to say Raptors, with the Maple Leaf somewhere on the front too? Or it's just going to have it somewhere?


Well the dropping of Toronto I believe is only on the Away jerseys, but no ones sure about hwo they will look, they've been doing a good job keeping this hidden a little. Whatevers posted on the raps forum is as much as we know.


----------



## cpawfan

Dissonance19 said:


> That is what I was thinking. You can say this in the selection thread as a reminder.


I like how you phrased that in the selection thread. :laugh:

I'd hate to have to suspend people for not putting in the pick #  (Watch Weasel not put it on his next pick since I can't suspend him)


----------



## Dissonance

cpawfan said:


> I like how you phrased that in the selection thread. :laugh:
> 
> I'd hate to have to suspend people for not putting in the pick #  (Watch Weasel not put it on his next pick since I can't suspend him)


lol

Yeah, you could just change his pick to Boniface N'Dong though? Once it's in the pick and roster thread, it's etched in stone...


----------



## Tiz

Dissonance19 said:


> lol
> 
> Yeah, you could just change his pick to Boniface N'Dong though? Once it's in the pick and roster thread, it's etched in stone...


LOL!


----------



## Tiz

Cabron-

Sean May was already seleced at 152.


----------



## Cabron_James

sorry I changed my pick.


----------



## ss03

Cabron_James said:


> sorry I changed my pick.


Good pick for the 7th round, but I don't know what Boston was thinking by wanting Telfair over Foye and Roy.


----------



## Dissonance

Telfair has been in the NBA, and has shown something. Nate just didn't like to play him. He wasn't "his guy." Roy and Foye are also not known.


----------



## Dissonance

Another note, I need to move up...anyone interested in moving down?


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude, you don't post in the selection thread...unless it's a selection


----------



## nffl

My bad... accident. Thought it was this thread.

Anyways if you're interested I've got 199 and willing to take offers for it.


----------



## Dissonance

Tiz said:


> LOL!



I'm seriously comtemplating on changing my name to Boniface N'Dong. It's just too great.


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> My bad... accident. Thought it was this thread.
> 
> Anyways if you're interested I've got 199 and willing to take offers for it.



can you shoot me an offer? I'm not feeling too well, and don't feel like thinking about deals to possibly offer. Don't even know if the guy I want to move up for is worth it or would be a good fit for my team.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Dissonance19 said:


> can you shoot me an offer? I'm not feeling too well, and don't feel like thinking about deals to possibly offer. Don't even know if the guy I want to move up for is worth it or would be a good fit for my team.


Na, he's not worth it trust me :wink: unless your thinking about _________ _________ then that may be a good pick. But if not I could always use him. Or trade him :biggrin: 7 trades isn't enough Hell the real Blazers had 8 in this draft so I think I at least have to make it to that.


----------



## nffl

Dissonance19 said:


> can you shoot me an offer? I'm not feeling too well, and don't feel like thinking about deals to possibly offer. Don't even know if the guy I want to move up for is worth it or would be a good fit for my team.


which one are you willing to trade? 206 or 222?


----------



## Dissonance

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Na, he's not worth it trust me :wink: unless your thinking about _________ _________ then that may be a good pick. But if not I could always use him. Or trade him :biggrin: 7 trades isn't enough Hell the real Blazers had 8 in this draft so I think I at least have to make it to that.



do you know who I am talking about? if you know send me a name via PM, and then I'll answer if it is, then you can answer if he fits haha.


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> which one are you willing to trade? 206 or 222?


I meant the one coming up 206, I didn't think you'd move that far down with the other.


----------



## WildByNature

Hey Guys, I know that I am banned from making trades, mostly trades that send my team deeper into the depths of the Lottery. I want to know, if I may still be able to make trades that benefit my team and allow me to climb out of the hole in which I dug. I have some decent picks still and would like to move up some to better my team.

What do you say?

WildByNature


----------



## Samael

Dissonance19 said:


> do you know who I am talking about? if you know send me a name via PM, and then I'll answer if it is, then you can answer if he fits haha.


C'mon now Dissonace we all know you want Moochie Norris.
What did I say about Steven Hunter being gone before the end of the 8th round.
And you hit bingo there Kekai did pick him!!! :rofl:


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> C'mon now Dissonace we all know you want Moochie Norris.
> What did I say about Steven Hunter being gone before the end of the 8th round.
> And you hit bingo there Kekai did pick him!!! :rofl:



Nah I picked it for him. I havent seen him and just picked a player I knew he'd like.

But no, that's not it, and don't guess anymore


----------



## Samael

Dissonance19 said:


> Nah I picked it for him. *I havent seen him and just picked a player I knew he'd like.*
> 
> But no, that's not it, and don't guess anymore


That's nasty. 
I was just joking when I guessed, seriously Moochie is a 11th-12th round kind of guy.


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> That's nasty.
> I was just joking when I guessed, seriously Moochie is a 11th-12th round kind of guy.



Nasty? lol. How so?


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

WildByNature said:


> Hey Guys, I know that I am banned from making trades, mostly trades that send my team deeper into the depths of the Lottery. I want to know, if I may still be able to make trades that benefit my team and allow me to climb out of the hole in which I dug. I have some decent picks still and would like to move up some to better my team.
> 
> What do you say?
> 
> WildByNature


I don't care you can trade more but it's diss' call.


----------



## Samael

Dissonance19 said:


> Nasty? lol. How so?


Just an expression.
Well now after looking at Kekai's roster Steven Hunter seems to be his kind of guy.


----------



## Dissonance

Samael said:


> Just an expression.
> Well now after looking at Kekai's roster Steven Hunter seems to be his kind of guy.



I knew that. Wasn't sure how it fit . 

But yeah, you're right he is. haha.


----------



## ss03

Samael said:


> That's nasty.
> I was just joking when I guessed, seriously Moochie is a 11th-12th round kind of guy.


Lucky you, it seems 11th and 12th rounders are your kind of guys


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

i got picks #208 and #213 coming up. i might wanna deal them for a decent role player and a later pick. pm if ur interested in acquiring these picks.


----------



## Seuss

Ok, so how does my team look now?

PG - Mike Bibby
SG - Brent Barry
SF - Tracy McGrady
PF - Ben Wallace
C - Zydrunas Ilqguakas

reserves:
Jamaal Tinsley


----------



## ss03

Dr.Seuss said:


> Ok, so how does my team look now?
> 
> PG - Mike Bibby
> SG - Brent Barry
> SF - Tracy McGrady
> PF - Ben Wallace
> C - Zydrunas Ilqguakas
> 
> reserves:
> Jamaal Tinsley


Looks better than it did before you made the pick,


----------



## nffl

Dr.Seuss said:


> Ok, so how does my team look now?
> 
> PG - Mike Bibby
> SG - Brent Barry
> SF - Tracy McGrady
> PF - Ben Wallace
> C - Zydrunas Ilqguakas
> 
> reserves:
> Jamaal Tinsley


Alot better. Barry doesn't take touches away from Bibby or T-Mac and you don't have Bibby at SG.


----------



## Dissonance

Dr.Seuss said:


> Ok, so how does my team look now?
> 
> PG - Mike Bibby
> SG - Brent Barry
> SF - Tracy McGrady
> PF - Ben Wallace
> C - Zydrunas* Ilqguakas*
> 
> reserves:
> Jamaal Tinsley



:rofl:


----------



## Seuss

Dissonance19 said:


> :rofl:



It's funny cause when I typed it I thought "I so killed that name"


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Since everyone else wants to attention whore... 

PG - Chris Duhon, SG - Leandro Barbosa, SF - Andrei Kirilenko, PF - Rasheed Wallace, C - Erick Dampier
6th - Robert Horry

How's my team look? Like a win waiting to happen, right. I know.


----------



## Dissonance

Dr.Seuss said:


> It's funny cause when I typed it I thought "I so killed that name"



lol, that is funny. Happened to me plenty of times.


----------



## Weasel

I believe Zaza was already taken.


----------



## Dissonance

trade to announce 

Dallas trades:
199. Dallas
288. Dallas (from Portland through Golden State)

Portland trades:
206. Portland
266. Portland


----------



## nffl

Dissonance19 said:


> trade to announce
> 
> Dallas trades:
> 199. Dallas
> 288. Dallas (from Portland through Golden State)
> 
> Portland trades:
> 206. Portland
> 266. Portland


accepted


----------



## Dissonance

Now I have my PG


----------



## thenetsfan

Everyone Bobby Simmions Matt Harpring and Donyell Marshall are availible. I want a decent SG Pm if you thank we can work out a deal.


----------



## nffl

Nice pickups with Marshall and Johnson.

Damn. I just realized Horry was taken...


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

somejewishdude said:


> Nice pickups with Marshall and Johnson.
> 
> Damn. I just realized Horry was taken...


Which is why the playoffs belong to me! Meeeeee!


----------



## ss03

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Which is why the playoffs belong to me! Meeeeee!


Keep dreaming


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

ss03 said:


> Keep dreaming


Always and forever, forever and ever, until the end of time...

Amen.


----------



## nffl

I know you've been waiting for it...

Unofficial most-trade champion through 199 picks leaderboard
1) Memphis- 8
1) Utah- 8
1) Dallas- 8
4) Phoenix- 7
4) Detroit- 7
6) Portland- 5
7) Washington- 4
7) New York- 4
7) L.A. Clippers- 4
10) L.A. Lakers- 3
10) Toronto- 3
12) Golden State- 2
12) New Jersey- 2
14) 8 tied- 1
22) 9 tied- 0


----------



## ss03

somejewishdude said:


> I know you've been waiting for it...
> 
> Unofficial most-trade champion through 199 picks leaderboard
> 1) Memphis- 8
> 1) Utah- 8
> 1) Dallas- 8
> 4) Phoenix- 7
> 4) Detroit- 7
> 6) Portland- 5
> 7) Washington- 4
> 7) New York- 4
> 7) L.A. Clippers- 4
> 10) L.A. Lakers- 3
> 10) Toronto- 3
> 12) Golden State- 2
> 12) New Jersey- 2
> 14) 8 tied- 1
> 22) 9 tied- 0


I'm surprised the Clippers only have 4... On a side note, I'm surprised the Raptors only have 3.


----------



## Dissonance

I don't remember doing 5 trades. hm..


----------



## Weasel

Since I am pretty much done picking I am going offer this amazing deal.

For 4 Easy Payments of $4.99 you can get my GM assistance on your remaining draft picks. This includes trades, recruitment, and drafting for only $20!! All it takes is 4 payments and you are set to see the playoffs in this draft.

Act now and instead of 4 payments you only make 3!!! A savings of $4.99 Wow



(Yes, I was bored)


----------



## ss03

Weasel said:


> Since I am pretty much done picking I am going offer this amazing deal.
> 
> For 4 Easy Payments of $4.99 you can get my GM assistance on your remaining draft picks. This includes trades, recruitment, and drafting for only $20!! All it takes is 4 payments and you are set to see the playoffs in this draft.
> 
> Act now and instead of 4 payments you only make 3!!! A savings of $4.99 Wow
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, I was bored)


*
For 2 Easy Payments of $2.99 you can get my (ss03's) GM assistance on your remaining draft picks. This includes trades, recruitment, and drafting for only $20!! All it takes is 4 payments and you are set to see the playoffs in this draft.*


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Weasel said:


> Since I am pretty much done picking I am going offer this amazing deal.
> 
> For 4 Easy Payments of $4.99 you can get my GM assistance on your remaining draft picks. This includes trades, recruitment, and drafting for only $20!! All it takes is 4 payments and you are set to see the playoffs in this draft.
> 
> Act now and instead of 4 payments you only make 3!!! A savings of $4.99 Wow


I better be getting a % of that. I've helped you. I only ask for like 95% nothing too big.


----------



## JuX

The Indiana Pacers is now Indiana _Sleepers_. The name was changed mainly due to their GM suffering sleeping disorders lately. They had to undergo 3 or 4 different picks until they finally got it right. 

I think getting up so early yesterday must have caused all this, I was not used to getting up so early. Meh. Sorry for the inconvience, though.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

ss03 said:


> *
> For 2 Easy Payments of $2.99 you can get my (ss03's) GM assistance on your remaining draft picks. This includes trades, recruitment, and drafting for only $20!! All it takes is 4 payments and you are set to see the playoffs in this draft.*


For one easy payment of ... well... messaging me on AIM, you will get my draft and trade advice. I guarantee a spot in the playoffs or your money back!


----------



## cpawfan

I propose a 15 minute time limit until we get to pick 215 so that I can get a pick in


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

cpawfan said:


> I propose a 15 minute time limit until we get to pick 215 so that I can get a pick in


Haha I like it.


----------



## nffl

ok I'm up give me like 5-15 mins.


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> ok I'm up give me like 5-15 mins.


Ok? But Net2 can pick now.


----------



## nffl

Ok before you update my roster I'm moving Rose back to SG and Turk back to SF.... sorry about that.


----------



## Tiz

Dissonance19 said:


> *SAME OLD REMINDER: Make sure you put the pick number with your selection. K thanks.*[/SIZE]


I guess some people are still having a hard time with this concept. :angel:


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

SO are we not doing the 15 minute thing? Because if we are I know my pick and im sure it's been 30 minutes since the last pick


----------



## Dissonance

New Jazzy Nets said:


> SO are we not doing the 15 minute thing? Because if we are I know my pick and im sure it's been 30 minutes since the last pick


That was a joke.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Dissonance19 said:


> That was a joke.


Oh I see. No one tells me anything. Also it doesn't really help that im slow


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Man THE MATRIX 31 steals anther guy from me. First Bonzi then Fisher now Jones.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Man THE MATRIX 31 steals anther guy from me. First Bonzi then Fisher now Jones.


lol, my bad bro.....i really like Jumaine's versatily at the forward spot.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

I decided to take a chance on Hill besides I think he will keep my team sane.


----------



## nffl

New Jazzy Nets said:


> I decided to take a chance on Hill besides I think he will keep my team sane.


he'll give you a good 25 games a year


----------



## Dissonance

I have an idea for a new rule. If you missed your pick 2 times in a row and made an expiring pick both times, we bypass you for your next pick since it's already a guarantee we're going to be waiting 3 hrs again. But you can make your pick at anytime, of course. I just thought of this because it's not fair to those who actually check when their picks are, and have to wait for someone who hasn't shown up 2 times before already. I like it. I think I'll enforce it. 

What do you guys think? Some GM draft have rules that you get kicked out if you miss 2 picks, I didn't adopt that rule. Some people have missed 2-4 picks already. So, this is nothing compared to that.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Dissonance19 said:


> I have an idea for a new rule. If you missed your pick 2 times in a row and made an expiring pick both times, we bypass you for your next pick since it's already a guarantee we're going to be waiting 3 hrs again. But you can make your pick at anytime, of course. I just thought of this because it's not fair to those who actually check when their picks are, and have to wait for someone who hasn't shown up 2 times before already. I like it. I think I'll enforce it.
> 
> What do you guys think? Some GM draft have rules that you get kicked out if you miss 2 picks, I didn't adopt that rule. Some people have missed 2-4 picks already. So, this is nothing compared to that.


Ya I like. the next 30 picks wont be on so with pick 242 I select __________ ____________.


----------



## cpawfan

I'm finally starting to build my bench up. I have 3 more picks in the next 30 to solidify it.

Przybilla, Duncan, Prince, Manu, Cassell
Bench: Shimmy & Damon Jones


----------



## Dissonance

I'm bored. someone talk.


----------



## Tiz

Dissonance19 said:


> I have an idea for a new rule. If you missed your pick 2 times in a row and made an expiring pick both times, we bypass you for your next pick since it's already a guarantee we're going to be waiting 3 hrs again. But you can make your pick at anytime, of course. I just thought of this because it's not fair to those who actually check when their picks are, and have to wait for someone who hasn't shown up 2 times before already. I like it. I think I'll enforce it.
> 
> What do you guys think? Some GM draft have rules that you get kicked out if you miss 2 picks, I didn't adopt that rule. Some people have missed 2-4 picks already. So, this is nothing compared to that.



Perfect!


----------



## ss03

Smush.Was.Picked.Already.


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> Smush.Was.Picked.Already.



I. PMed. him. this.

Also told him he was my hero for coming on.


----------



## reHEATed

I usually catch all the people picking players twice......I did the search thing, but must of spelled it wrong

I still got my combo guard though, just one a little different

Starters- Chris Paul, Eddie Jones, Richard Jefferson, Al Harrington, Jamaal Magloire
Bench- Marko Jaric, Eddie House, Al Jefferson


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Dissonance19 said:


> I'm bored. someone talk.


So who does everyone think is the coolest non mod?


----------



## Dissonance

Let's all take the time to watch The Canadian Destroyer



<param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AG36mDUUccM"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AG36mDUUccM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Dissonance19 said:


> Let's all take the time to watch The Canadian Destroyer


Im one of the few but I don't like that move very much.


----------



## Dissonance

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Im one of the few but I don't like that move very much.



Boooooooo! That move is sick


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

No this move is sick

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/a-WmV3RpYNk"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/a-WmV3RpYNk" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Dissonance

I meant, the term in a different way than that....

yuck..


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Dissonance19 said:


> I meant, the term in a different way than that....
> 
> yuck..


lol. man this is boring. Im bored. why is it so boring? need something to do. hmm


----------



## Dissonance

Tiz said:


> Perfect!



Yeah, SO PERFECT THAT YOU LEFT AND YOU'RE ON THE CLOCK!

I'm done


----------



## Dissonance

No, reactions to the Canadian Destroyer besides someone saying they dislike it?

Fine, choke on this 

Pepsi Plunge by CM Punk

<param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wfHocC58Clc"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wfHocC58Clc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

I've never seen that move before. heard about it. But Vince wont let him do that even if it is ECW.


----------



## Dissonance

New Jazzy Nets said:


> I've never seen that move before. heard about it. But Vince wont let him do that even if it is ECW.



Yep. Exactly. 

Though, _maybe_ since it's ECW and he's not on Raw with HHH we'd see it at like a WM or something cuz it's a high spot in a big place. Like they let Brock Lesnar do a "Shooting Star Press" there. Though he ****ed up, but he's hit that move before perfectly elsewhere, so it wasn't the first time he tried. He was supposed to win from that too.


----------



## nffl

Charlie Bell is who I would've picked if that was still my pick.


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> Charlie Bell is who I would've picked if that was still my pick.



 I've had my eye on him since coming into this draft as a back up. Now I just hope the other I have my eye on is there(who I considered here as well). though I may need to look at more front court help.


----------



## ss03

somejewishdude said:


> Charlie Bell is who I would've picked if that was still my pick.


Charlie Bell is who I was going to pick, and Diss knows that! Diss, I didn't trade with the lakers for it to be fair, but I'll trade with you if you're willing to, if not I have to PM you my pick because I'm going to sleep soon and Sac isn't picking.


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> Charlie Bell is who I was going to pick, and Diss knows that! Diss, I didn't trade with the lakers for it to be fair, but I'll trade with you if you're willing to, if not I have to PM you my pick because I'm going to sleep soon and Sac isn't picking.


That is if you could have gotten the Lakers pick . 

You told me you wanted him, but I wasn't even going to say who I had in mind for the conflict of interest thing. Then I did. But I usually never mention that stuff. You would have no idea either if I didn't tell you so you may not have tried to trade either

I'm not sure if I am going to be here lol.


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> That is if you could have gotten the Lakers pick .
> 
> You told me you wanted him, but I wasn't even going to say who I had in mind for the conflict of interest thing. Then I did. But I usually never mention that stuff. You would have no idea either if I didn't tell you so you may not have tried to trade either
> 
> I'm not sure if I am going to be here lol.


Actually, like I said, I was trying to trade up for him anyway, regardless of who it was but stopped after our little conversation. Wasn't going to screw you over like that. 

Wait, if you're not on, then I'm not on, can I get my guy automatically reserved or something?


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> Actually, like I said, I was trying to trade up for him anyway, regardless of who it was but stopped after our little conversation. Wasn't going to screw you over like that.
> 
> Wait, if you're not on, then I'm not on, can I get my guy automatically reserved or something?


Ah ok.

um, send who you want to someone who will be on?


----------



## nffl

Damn. I'm starting to think that I should have taken a backup PG instead of Tony Battie. I've got a couple guys in mind to take but I doubt they'll last that long. You think there will be any decent PG's left in the late 9th round.


----------



## ss03

somejewishdude said:


> Damn. I'm starting to think that I should have taken a backup PG instead of Tony Battie. I've got a couple guys in mind to take but I doubt they'll last that long. You think there will be any decent PG's left in the late 9th round.


I think there will be PG's around, don't hope for much though. Some ok options I suppose...

PS - - Will you be on in 2 hours?


----------



## Dissonance

I really doubt thenetsfan will come inbetween that time. I think he's 14.


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> I really doubt thenetsfan will come inbetween that time. I think he's 14.


Delete my selection post if you're not ok with it, I'll just pick when I wake up, nothing else I can do. Also, thenetsfan missed 2 picks, but they weren't consecutive so I guess we cna't skip, thats fine. If he wakes up and wants the same player, thats fine.

Goodnight everyone


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

eric snow is on the block.


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> Delete my selection post if you're not ok with it, I'll just pick when I wake up, nothing else I can do. Also, thenetsfan missed 2 picks, but they weren't consecutive so I guess we cna't skip, thats fine. If he wakes up and wants the same player, thats fine.
> 
> Goodnight everyone


well, if he wakes up and it's passed his time, he can't take him so.

and nite man.


----------



## nffl

edit: nevermind. I figured it out.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> eric snow is on the block.


How about the other 3 players I want?


----------



## Premier

Granger was taken in the fifth round.


----------



## VC4MVP

Premier said:


> Granger was taken in the fifth round.


yeah i know, i changed it to Trenton Hassell.


----------



## VC4MVP

Dissonance, something is messed up i have 10 players and in the pick thread it says i have 3 picks left. I think i traded away my ninth rounder to Dr. Seuss or something.


----------



## Dissonance

VC4MVP said:


> Dissonance, something is messed up i have 10 players and in the pick thread it says i have 3 picks left. I think i traded away my ninth rounder to Dr. Seuss or something.



Yeah, I accidently gave his pick to instead lol.


----------



## Dissonance

Ahhhhhhhh damnit. I counted 13 for him now.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

VC4MVP said:


> yeah i know, i changed it to Trenton Hassell.


Noooooooooooooooooo! Hassell was going to be my next pick. Solid defender and his offense keeps getting better. Good pick. but dam I wanted him. Not interested in a trade BTW


----------



## Dissonance

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Noooooooooooooooooo! Hassell was going to be my next pick. Solid defender and his offense keeps getting better. Good pick. but dam I wanted him. No not interested in a trade BTW



I was thinking about him as well for my next pick haha.


----------



## Tiz

I know I already rep'd you for it but I just wanted to thank Dissonance for all the hard work he put into this draft. Good job. Well run. :cheers: 

I am particiapting the ALL NBA draft right now and it is all ****ed up. Just goes to show how important it is to have someone running these things effectively and efficently. 

So thanks again Dis! :clap:


----------



## Dissonance

Tiz said:


> I know I already rep'd you for it but I just wanted to thank Dissonance for all the hard work he put into this draft. Good job. Well run. :cheers:
> 
> I am particiapting the ALL NBA draft right now and it is all ****ed up. Just goes to show how important it is to have someone running these things effectively and efficently.
> 
> So thanks again Dis! :clap:



 Thanks man. :cheers: 


On another note, sMaK is in endanger of losing the Philadelphia 76ers. I haven't been strict with this because I wanted to avoid this from happening. I also didn't adopt the "missing 2 picks you're out rule." So, I'd say I've been lenient. But I have sent him a PM about needing to make 2 picks, and he obviously didn't. I sent him another, and if he ignores this again, I will remove him. I've had enough of this from people. You sign up, make your picks, and if you can't, don't sign up or quit. And don't give me that "I have a life" crap because almost everyone has a life and still finds time. Eveyrone also knows you can send in your pick and someone will make it for you, if not me.


----------



## cpawfan

The Hassell pick is making me change some things on my draft board


----------



## Dissonance

Everyone check their picks and maybe other picks. I keep getting 13 for Phx and I can't figure it out. VC4MVP had 13 before, and I forgot to give PHX his pick, and now PHX has 13...


----------



## ss03

I have 9 players and 3 draft picks left, so thats 12, my stuff is ok.

My team is almost complete, just a 9th, 10th, and 12(shandon anderson?) to go

C - Diop
PF - Stromile Swift
SF - Paul Pierce
SG - Kobe Bryant
PG - Andre Miller
Bench 1 (6th man) - Marcus Banks
Bench 2 - Adonal Foyle
Bench 3 - Ronald Murray
Bench 4 - Mark Blount

I like it so far, any comments/suggestions? I know I need a backup 3


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> I have 9 players and 3 draft picks left, so thats 12, my stuff is ok.
> 
> My team is almost complete, just a 9th, 10th, and 12(shandon anderson?) to go
> 
> C - Diop
> PF - Stromile Swift
> SF - Paul Pierce
> SG - Kobe Bryant
> PG - Andre Miller
> Bench 1 (6th man) - Marcus Banks
> Bench 2 - Adonal Foyle
> Bench 3 - Ronald Murray
> Bench 4 - Mark Blount
> 
> I like it so far, any comments/suggestions? I know I need a backup 3



What happened to the guy you had in mind before? I was surprised by the Blount pick..


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> What happened to the guy you had in mind before? I was surprised by the Blount pick..


Needed an offensive bigman not named Stromile Swift and he was one of the best available. I might trade up for the other guy or hope to grab him at 260 but I have a pg, and a combo guard and I just wanted to address that situation first. I have a couple of names in mind for 260 along with "that guy" so I hope they're not all gone by then.

On another note, by computers HD died out on me, WHEN I WAS BACKING UP FILES! How screwed up is that, not I lost everything.

Basically, I'll be using my laptop but I don't like keeping my laptop on for too long so I'll be pm'ing you many of my next few picks probably.


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> Needed an offensive bigman not named Stromile Swift and he was one of the best available. I might trade up for the other guy or hope to grab him at 260 but I have a pg, and a combo guard and I just wanted to address that situation first. I have a couple of names in mind for 260 along with "that guy" so I hope they're not all gone by then.
> 
> On another note, by computers HD died out on me, WHEN I WAS BACKING UP FILES! How screwed up is that, not I lost everything.
> 
> Basically, I'll be using my laptop but I don't like keeping my laptop on for too long so I'll be pm'ing you many of my next few picks probably.



ah ok. That all makes sense. I'd probably do it too since that guy should be around for awhile. Stranger things have happened though.

and man that sucks. No way to get any of your files back? I'd be super pissed if that happened to me.

All right, that's cool, or you could send em to Jazzy depending on what time you pick and such.


----------



## cpawfan

Washington now has a lineup of

C: Przybilla
PF: Duncan
SF: Prince
SG: Manu
PG: Cassell
PF/SF: Shimmy
PG/SG: Damon Jones
SG/SF: Greg Buckner

Plus picks 235 & 244 to round out my top 10


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> ah ok. That all makes sense. I'd probably do it too since that guy should be around for awhile. Stranger things have happened though.
> 
> and man that sucks. No way to get any of your files back? I'd be super pissed if that happened to me.
> 
> All right, that's cool, or you could send em to Jazzy depending on what time you pick and such.


Well the computer just won't turn on, and the harddrive has been a little messed up for a couple of days thats why I was about to back things up. I'm hoping I'm wrong and its not the harddrive, but it most likely is. I might be able to access some text files, but everything will be all jumbled, I'm still trying to see what I can do, otherwise its a new harddrive, new start, no old files. Which really sucks. I mean, more than anything, going into gr9 I wanted a lot of my documents in stuff because I've recorded a lot of stuff that'll be useful for me, and I've written things in the past I know I can use so as not to spend time on redoing them but rather just editting them. I'm trying to see if anything can get my harddrive even a little active, all I need is like an hour of uptime and I can grab whatever I want, or I nay be able to get some encrypted files out of it and decrypt them! AHHH!

Anyway, thanks, worst comes to worst I'll send you a list of 100 people in the order I'l take them!


----------



## cpawfan

Nice pick in Harrison. He was someone I considered, but I went for some more offense off the bench


----------



## Dissonance

cpawfan said:


> Nice pick in Harrison. He was someone I considered, but I went for some more offense off the bench



Thanks. Yeah, I had some other guys in mind as well, but I figured with the way the front court players have been going, there wasn't going to be any at least of some quality left. I can still find more at other positions later.


----------



## Dissonance

If I have forgotten to update your rosters with a player or 2, let me know. I get lazy sometimes and wait little bit. I just want to make sure.


----------



## VC4MVP

ss03 said:


> I have 9 players and 3 draft picks left, so thats 12, my stuff is ok.
> 
> My team is almost complete, just a 9th, 10th, and 12(shandon anderson?) to go
> 
> C - Diop
> PF - Stromile Swift
> SF - Paul Pierce
> SG - Kobe Bryant
> PG - Andre Miller
> Bench 1 (6th man) - Marcus Banks
> Bench 2 - Adonal Foyle
> Bench 3 - Ronald Murray
> Bench 4 - Mark Blount
> 
> I like it so far, any comments/suggestions? I know I need a backup 3



Well, u have the best 1,2,3 in the league i'd say, but then the rest of ur team is bad. Diop is a solid center, if he either is a back-up or has a good back-up, he should only play 25-32 mins a game, and u dont seem to have that back up center (dont like foyle or blount). U have good back-ups for miller and kobe, but a question i have is will there be enough touches for kobe and pierce? I suggest u make some trades to aqcuire some depth.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Dissonance19 said:


> ah ok. That all makes sense. I'd probably do it too since that guy should be around for awhile. Stranger things have happened though.
> 
> and man that sucks. No way to get any of your files back? I'd be super pissed if that happened to me.
> 
> All right, that's cool, or you could send em to Jazzy depending on what time you pick and such.


Yes if you pick early in the morning send me your picks. Im always up at that time for no reason at all. Like around 3-6 EST Im almost always on.


----------



## Premier

Ridnour was taken around 180 picks ago.


----------



## nffl

thenetsfan said:


> Luke Ridour


hahahahaha. You really think that Ridnour would be there in the 8th round? I picked him a while ago.

Also please put your pick # with your pick.


----------



## nffl

Earl Watson was also taken.

Here's a tip: Go to the Pick List page and push Ctrl and F. Then type in the name of the player you want and make sure you spell it correctly. If nobody shows up... then select that player.


----------



## cpawfan

People, I have the power to suspend. Do us both a favor and put ****ing pick numbers in your selection


----------



## Dissonance

Andruw Bynum is still out there. I have NO idea why Miami GM picked him before Boston picked both of their players. Or even Detroit


----------



## Dissonance

It's raining hard over here. Quick somebody hold me.


----------



## Weasel

Good my pick is coming up in a bit.


----------



## cpawfan

I thought Manu could use a countryman on the team


----------



## Dissonance

Everyone count your picks. Make sure you have 12. Phx somehow has 13, and I have no idea how or why. Unless, I counted wrong. But I would appreciate the help. Not that I would obsess over it or anything. I actually don't care that much. But someone will end up having 11 picks and need to make an extra pick or something.


----------



## nffl

There must have been a trade that you forgot to post. All of the picks he has according to the posted trades are legit. Either that or he traded away a pick twice.

Also, I don't think you posted the trade that I (Dallas) did with you yesterday Dis. You updated it, but I don't think it was posted.


----------



## Dissonance

somejewishdude said:


> There must have been a trade that you forgot to post. All of the picks he has according to the posted trades are legit. Either that or he traded away a pick twice.
> 
> Also, I don't think you posted the trade that I (Dallas) did with you yesterday Dis. You updated it, but I don't think it was posted.



hmm. 

and yeah I meant to post our trade but forgot, and hadn't felt like going through pages haha. I've gotten lazy.


----------



## nffl

Dissonance19 said:


> I've gotten lazy.


Hell I would've given up after one round.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

man this thread used to have a ton of people talking. It's starting to look like the jazz forum.


----------



## Dissonance

Nobody wants to talk about anything anymore it seems.


----------



## Weasel

I will be taking offers for my upcoming pick.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Sorry just had to get this off my chest. My brothers girlfriend is so damn annoying were watching millionaire of all shows and she thinks she knows every damn answer. And yelling at the TV and acting like a moron and calling the contestent a B****. Jeez she is so stupid im sorry if this is really Off topic. But damn is she dumb and annoying and she has a screeching voice that bothers the hell out of everyone. And she's a cocky B****.

But to stay on topic Im always willing to trade my players so PM me an offer. :greatjob:


----------



## cpawfan

Will there be more picks skipped today or picked today?


----------



## nffl

You must feel lucky to get Dairus Songaila. Nice steal. I was kind of praying he'd fall to my pick but you ended that.


----------



## WildByNature

yeah, i was thinking about waiting but i felt that he might be gone by the next time that i would pick...


----------



## cpawfan

WildByNature said:


> yeah, i was thinking about waiting but i felt that he might be gone by the next time that i would pick...


Next time would you please include your pick # in the selction thread


----------



## WildByNature

ok... sorry about that


----------



## Dissonance

San Antonio, Philadelphia, and Atlanta have been inactive for 3 maybe 4 picks in a row.

What should we do? 

Drop their teams, let the players go back into the draft, and act as if those teams don't exist.

Or find new GMs this late in the game?


----------



## Weasel

Dissonance19 said:


> San Antonio, Philadelphia, and Atlanta have been inactive for 3 maybe 4 picks in a row.
> 
> What should we do?
> 
> Drop their teams, let the players go back into the draft, and act as if those teams don't exist.
> 
> Or find new GMs this late in the game?



Don't drop the players, if necessary find new GM's or pick for them?


----------



## Seuss

Give the team to a GM that's already participating. 

He can have two teams.


----------



## WildByNature

I say take the players from the Defunct teams and put it into a Second Draft... or have waivers on them...


----------



## Tiz

To dump those players into the pool might not be fair.

Probably best to get a few more GM's in the mix or offer them up to some of the more active GMs.

Some of the teams might be hard to reapir since they have not made picks since the 5th round, but they might be salvagable considering they could take 3-4 picks right away.


----------



## Dissonance

well, if anyone wants to run a 2nd team, let me know.


----------



## cpawfan

I'll be happy to take a second team.


----------



## Dissonance

cpawfan said:


> I'll be happy to take a second team.



All righty, pick one, and then make up the missed picks haha.


----------



## cpawfan

Dissonance19 said:


> All righty, pick one, and then make up the missed picks haha.


I'll take Philly and by my count I have 4 picks 174, 187, 234 & 247 to make up


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> All righty, pick one, and then make up the missed picks haha.


Don't give out second teams, even if trades aren't allowed between them it doesn't make sense at this point. However, I say that them not being able to come on for an extended period of time just means that their team should become not as good as it should. Just have a limit like if they don't make their pick after being skipped in the time of the following 50 picks, they get WPA that you can think of using that pick. I just don't see the point in enforcing the rule of kicking people out starting the 9th round, I mean the main team is all but decided.


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> Don't give out second teams, even if trades aren't allowed between them it doesn't make sense at this point. However, I say that them not being able to come on for an extended period of time just means that their team should become not as good as it should. Just have a limit like if they don't make their pick after being skipped in the time of the following 50 picks, they get WPA that you can think of using that pick. I just don't see the point in enforcing the rule of kicking people out starting the 9th round, I mean the main team is all but decided.





I don't know..That's why I put it off this long. I didn;t want to removed anyone. But their picks are coming up AGAIN, and rdm2 and sMaK ignored my PMs and I saw sMaK was posting elsewhere.


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> I don't know..That's why I put it off this long. I didn;t want to removed anyone. But their picks are coming up AGAIN, and rdm2 and sMaK ignored my PMs and I saw sMaK was posting elsewhere.


rdm2 has did a pretty good job of being on time upto a point

Send them a PM that if they don't pick, they automatically get Kevin Ollie or something


----------



## Vuchato

so is my team more of a halfcourt or fastbreak team?

Hinrich/Blake
Richardson/Wright
Anthony/Snyder
Boozer
Varejao/Collins


----------



## BootyKing

Dissonance19 said:


> I don't know..That's why I put it off this long. I didn;t want to removed anyone. But their picks are coming up AGAIN, and rdm2 and sMaK ignored my PMs and I saw sMaK was posting elsewhere.


I think we should just skip them straight away, seeing as though they have missed consecutive picks. At the end we can just fill out their rosters with the remaining players.


----------



## Dissonance

BootyKing said:


> I think we should just skip them straight away, seeing as though they have missed consecutive picks. At the end we can just fill out their rosters with the remaining players.



I already made the rule, if you miss 2 picks in a row you get skipped, and can pick at anytime. But I was thinking of the other thing you said as well. I don't know


----------



## cpawfan

Since I spent so much money and time there, I just want to point out for the record, that it is the University of Cincinnati, not Cincinnati University


----------



## Weasel

Anyone interested in the 3rd to last pick?


----------



## Dissonance

Weasel said:


> Anyone interested in the 3rd to last pick?



why, you then could take Pat Burke...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu

I'd have to say to just keep skipping them and then fill in the teams with remaining players if they still haven't picked by the time it's over. I don't agree with people having two teams since it's so far through.

Definitely never release any players.


----------



## Weasel

Dissonance19 said:


> why, you then could take Pat Burke...



or Ndong.


----------



## Dissonance

Weasel said:


> or Ndong.



lol

Ahh man.



and yeah, I was probably just going to keep skipping those teams who can't seem to make a pick.


----------



## nffl

Man. I just saw Suns.com call Barbosa "Starbosa." I came up with that like a year ago. I hate when that happens (a. you think you made something up and you really didn't, or b. you made it up but the press eventually make it up anyways). I guess it doesn't matter he's still Starbosa, L.B., '07 Sixth Man of the year, or Don't Blink... to me.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

somejewishdude said:


> Man. I just saw Suns.com call Barbosa "Starbosa." I came up with that like a year ago. I hate when that happens (a. you think you made something up and you really didn't, or b. you made it up but the press eventually make it up anyways). I guess it doesn't matter he's still Starbosa, L.B., '07 Sixth Man of the year, or Don't Blink... to me.


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/E7Y_OZpCccw"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/E7Y_OZpCccw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

I figure you'll like this. 

In other news, finishing up another Leandro mix in the series against Dallas as well.


----------



## nffl

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I figure you'll like this.
> 
> In other news, finishing up another Leandro mix in the series against Dallas as well.


Sweet. Post the new one asap because I love Starbosa (in my top 5 fav players in the league).


----------



## ZÆ

I'm going out for a bit but I will still be able to pick from my phone as long as someone PMs me and tells me that I'm up.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

somejewishdude said:


> Sweet. Post the new one asap because I love Starbosa (in my top 5 fav players in the league).


Ask and thou shalt recieve!

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yJKxyyraIpI"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yJKxyyraIpI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Dissonance

Make one of Pat Burke. It'd probably only be those 2 moves he put on Duncan, and looked good doing it, so it'd be able 5-10 seconds.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

Dissonance19 said:


> Make one of Pat Burke. It'd probably only be those 2 moves he put on Duncan, and looked good doing it, so it'd be able 5-10 seconds.


I can think of maybe... 4 or 5 plays of Burke's that deserve a highlight reel. His consecutive plays of abusing Tim Duncan, his looooooong three pointer, and a couple plays where he ran down the court full speed as the amazing 6'11 Irish Point Guard.


----------



## Dissonance

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I can think of maybe... 4 or 5 plays of Burke's that deserve a highlight reel. His consecutive plays of abusing Tim Duncan, his looooooong three pointer, and a couple plays where he ran down the court full speed as the amazing 6'11 Irish Point Guard.



lol. I didn't see any 3 pters..Though, I don't get to watch every game too so.

And Burke runs like no other 6'11" Irish Point Guard


----------



## ZÆ

C - Kwame Brown/Eddie Griffin
PF - Emeka Okafor/Michael Sweetney
SF - Darius Miles/DerMarr Johnson
SG - Steve Francis/Kyle Korver
PG - Chauncey Billups/Earl Boykins

Dissonance, I think you for got to add Griffin to my roster on the rostr page


----------



## Dissonance

I've got the rosters updated. If I missed something, let me know


----------



## BootyKing

Hey Joe, you deleted Sean May from my reserves


----------



## Dissonance

So, what do you people think of my team??? 

I think we're good enough to contend or go as far as WCF, but not much else haha.


----------



## nffl

Dissonance19 said:


> So, what do you people think of my team???
> 
> I think we're good enough to contend or go as far as WCF, but not much else haha.


I like your team because it's balanced. Most people just draft by ppg. You have a good balance of defense and offense. The questions I have about your team is depth. However, you have 2 picks coming up to give you a good backup PF (there are still some good ones left) and a good athletic swingman (there are still some good ones left also). With you're 12th round pick I'd either go PG or PF/C. It depends on who is there and who you take before. If you take the right guys I think you'll have a pretty solid bench.


----------



## cpawfan

I'm one player away from having a complete team. Here is what I have so far

Starters
C: Joel Przybilla
PF: Tim Duncan
SF: Tayshaun Prince
SG: Manu Ginobili
PG: Sam Cassell

Bench
6th man - PF/SF: Antoine Walker
7th man - PG/SG: Damon Jones
8th man - SG/SF: Greg Buckner
9th man - PF/C: Brian Cook
10th man - SF/SG: Carlos Delfino
11th man - PF/C: Ronny Turiaf

Weaknesses: Not a lot of interior size off the bench and Damon isn't a pure PG off the bench. Durability of Duncan, Przybilla and Ginobili is a concern.

Strengths: Solid team defense. Duncan is one of the best players in the game. Cassell and Ginobili are clutch. Walker off the bench is able to operate as the primary ball handler to allow Jones to spot up. Buckner allows the bench to continue to play defense.

Outlook: This team was built to win it all now and I believe it has a very good shot to do that.


----------



## Dissonance

cpawfan said:


> I'm one player away from having a complete team. Here is what I have so far
> 
> Starters
> C: Joel Przybilla
> PF: Tim Duncan
> SF: Tayshaun Prince
> SG: Manu Ginobili
> PG: Sam Cassell
> 
> Bench
> 6th man - PF/SF: Antoine Walker
> 7th man - PG/SG: Damon Jones
> 8th man - SG/SF: Greg Buckner
> 9th man - PF/C: Brian Cook
> 10th man - SF/SG: Carlos Delfino
> 11th man - PF/C: Ronny Turiaf
> 
> Weaknesses: Not a lot of interior size off the bench and Damon isn't a pure PG off the bench. Durability of Duncan, Przybilla and Ginobili is a concern.
> 
> Strengths: Solid team defense. Duncan is one of the best players in the game. Cassell and Ginobili are clutch. Walker off the bench is able to operate as the primary ball handler to allow Jones to spot up. Buckner allows the bench to continue to play defense.
> 
> Outlook: This team was built to win it all now and I believe it has a very good shot to do that.



I'd also wonder who is going to consistently score off your bench? And I said consistently . Walker won't haha. But I do like your starting 5 enough to possibly over come that if you mix and match.


----------



## cpawfan

Dissonance19 said:


> I'd also wonder who is going to consistently score off your bench? And I said consistently . Walker won't haha. But I do like your starting 5 enough to possibly over come that if you mix and match.


The plan is definitely to mix and match. Ginobili has demonstrated he can have an offense run through him at times and Prince is becoming a more efficient offensive player. Off the bench, Walker is certainly anything but consistent, but he is a threat and multidimensional. Jones demonstrated in Miami that he could make open shot off of a dominate big man so he should be able to do that with Timmy. Cook and Buckner can make open shots as long as they aren't required to carry the offense. Delfino is a very good slasher and I'd love to watch him and Manu on the court at the same time.

All in all, the bench may not have a consistent scorer, but they should be able to put up 20 PPG on a consistent basis. I'm estimating TD @ 20, Sammy @ 18, Manu & Prince @ 16 for 70 PPG. Add 7 for Joel a total of 97 PPG with our defense should be enough to win a lot of games.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

I'm pretty sure I've got my main rotation ready, all I really need is a good wing defender... someone big enough to guard the SG/SF spots and I've got it. The rotations as far as minutes put in at what spot, in what order, should proceed as such:

PG Spot - 
1st Quarter: Chris Duhon (6 minutes), Nick Van Exel (4 Minutes), Jose Calderon (2 Minutes)
2nd Quarter: Jose Calderon (2 Minutes), Nick Van Exel (4 Minutes), Beno Udrih (4 Minutes), Chris Duhon (2 Minutes)
3rd Quarter: Jose Calderon (2 Minutes), Nick Van Exel (4 Minutes), Chris Duhon (6 Minutes)
4th Quarter: Nick Van Exel (4 Minutes), Chris Duhon (8 Minutes)

SG Spot -
1st Quarter: Leandro Barbosa (10 Minutes), Beno Udrih (2 Minutes)
2nd Quarter: Chris Duhon (4 Minutes), Leandro Barbosa (8 Minutes)
3rd Quarter: Chris Duhon (4 Minutes), Beno Udrih (4 Minutes), Leandro Barbosa (4 Minutes)
4th Quarter: Beno Udrih (4 Minutes), Leandro Barbosa (8 Minutes)

SF Spot -
1st Quarter: Andrei Kirilenko (10 Minutes), Robert Horry (2 Minutes)
2nd Quarter: Rasheed Wallace (4 Minutes), Andrei Kirilenko (8 Minutes)
3rd Quarter: Leandro Barbosa (4 Minutes), Andrei Kirilenko (8 Minutes)
4th Quarter: Robert Horry (2 Minutes), Andrei Kirilenko (10 Minutes)

PF Spot - 
1st Quarter: Rasheed Wallace (8 Minutes), Robert Horry (4 Minutes)
2nd Quarter: Raef Lafrentz (4 Minutes), Robert Horry (4 Minutes), Raef Lafrentz (4 Minutes)
3rd Quarter: Robert Horry (4 Minutes), Rasheed Wallace (6 Minutes), Raef Lafrentz (2 Minutes)
4th Quarter: Raef Lafrentz (8 Minutes), Robert Horry (4 Minutes)

C Spot -
1st Quarter: Erick Dampier (8 Minutes), Raef Lafrentz (4 Minutes)
2nd Quarter: Erick Dampier (8 Minutes), Rasheed Wallace (4 Minutes)
3rd Quarter: Rasheed Wallace (4 Minutes), Erick Dampier (8 Minutes)
4th Quarter: Erick Dampier (4 Minutes), Rasheed Wallace (8 Minutes)

Totalled: 
Chris Duhon (30 Minutes, 22 PG, 8 SG)
Leandro Barbosa (34 Minutes, 30 SG, 4 SF)
Andrei Kirilenko (36 Minutes, 36 SF)
Rasheed Wallace (34 Minutes, 4 SF, 14 PF, 16 C)
Erick Dampier (28 Minutes, 28 C)
Robert Horry (20 Minutes, 4 SF, 16 PF)
Raef Lafrentz (22 Minutes, 18 PF, 4 C)
Nick Van Exel (16 Minutes, 16 PG)
Beno Udrih (14 Minutes, 4 PG, 10 SG)
Jose Calderon (6 Minutes, 6 PG)

I plan on doing scouting reports and citing exactly what these player's roles on my team will be.


----------



## reHEATed

my rotation is mostly set with

Chris Paul
Eddie Jones
Richard Jefferson
Al Harrington
Jamaal Magloire

with Marko Jaric and Eddie House giving the pg's, sg's and sf's rest and Al Jefferson and Jackie Butler giving my bigs rest. Robert Swift wont play much and is seen as a project. 

I probably need a defensive sf to play spot minutes, and will look for that with my upcoming pick


----------



## ss03

Sorry for the hold-up from missing my picks guys.


----------



## Dissonance

Bah, I've been so lazy about this lately. I just want it to end.

So annoying..


----------



## BootyKing

Just to make you even happier Diss. Could you re-add Sean May to my reserves. Thanks mate


----------



## Dissonance

Yao looks like a school girl who is giggly after getting hit on in that Sura picture...lol


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> Bah, I've been so lazy about this lately. I just want it to end.
> 
> So annoying..


Almost done with the actual drafting! I'm sure you've loved it.

Yea the Sura picture with Yao is quite... interesting

Also, I'm looking to trade for a backup PF....


----------



## nffl

Dissonance19 said:


> Yao looks like a school girl who is giggly after getting hit on in that Sura picture...lol


haha yeah thats why I chose it.


----------



## Pain5155

i dont think theres a need to put pics of players outside the first few rounds.


----------



## nffl

Pain5155 said:


> i dont think theres a need to put pics of players outside the first few rounds.


well that one was too good to pass up.


----------



## nffl

Both of Charlotte's picks expired so Orlando's on the clock (since 1:55 EST).


----------



## ZÆ

somejewishdude said:


> Both of Charlotte's picks expired so Orlando's on the clock (since 1:55 EST).


damn, im here. Sorry everyone. no PM and I was bussy all day and didn't have a chance to check out the uns forum till now.


----------



## ZÆ

My roster now looks like this and it wasn't what I was hopping for at all, but o well.

*Roster*:
C - Kwame Brown/Eddie Griffin
PF - Emeka Okafor/Michael Sweetney/Jake Tsakalidis
SF - Darius Miles/DerMarr Johnson
SG - Steve Francis/Kyle Korver/Qyntel Woods
PG - Chauncey Billups/Earl Boykins

*Depth Chart*:
C - Kwame Brown/Emeka Okafor/Michael Sweetney/Eddie Griffin/Jake Tsakalidis
PF - Emeka Okafor/Kwame Brown/Michael Sweetney/Eddie Griffin/Jake Tsakalidis
SF - Darius Miles/Kyle Korver/DerMarr Johnson/Qyntel Woods/Jake Tsakalidis
SG - Steve Francis/Chauncey Billups/Kyle Korver/Qyntel Woods/Earl Boykins
PG - Chauncey Billups/Steve Francis/Earl Boykins

Everyone on my roster is up for grabs, PM me with offers.


----------



## nffl

My roster looks like this...

PG- Luke Ridnour/ Bob Sura/ Chucky Atkins
SG- DeShawn Stevenson/ Keyon Dooling
SF- Hedo Turkoglu/ Jalen Rose
PF- Kevin Garnett/ Tim Thomas
C- Primoz Brezec/ Tony Battie/ D.J. Mbenga

When neccasary... Sura can play the 2, Dooling can play the 1, Rose can play the 2, Turk can play the 2/maybe 4, Tim Thomas can play the 3, and Tony Battie can play the 4. What do you guys think?


----------



## reHEATed

my 12 man roster

Chris Paul, Eddie House
Eddie Jones, Marko Jaric
Richard Jefferson, Shandon Anderson, Yaroslav Korolev (project)
Al Harrington, AL Jefferson
Jamaal Magloire, Jackie Butler, Robert Swift (project)

so basically a 10 man regular rotation with 2 very young projects with potential.


----------



## nffl

wadeshaqeddie said:


> so basically a 10 man regular rotation with 2 very young projects with potential.


Come playoffs, you can count House out of your rotation.


----------



## Tiz

Final lineup for the new and improved Seattle Supersonics.

*Starting Five:*
PG: Jason Kidd - Mr. Triple Double. Excellent playmaker, gets everyone involved. Decent defense.
SG: Mike Miller - Good shooter and ball handler. Length. 2001 ROY & 2006 6MOY.
SF: Rashard Lewis - Good shooter,able to create his own shots. Decent boards. Can play in post.
PF: Zach Randolph - Good off the boards, decent moves for a big man. Should be back to form.
C: Nene - Big and strong.

*Bench:*
GF: James Jones - Good shooter, can run the floor. Good boards and blocks for his size.
FC: Reggie Evans - Splits time at PF & C. Boards, boards and boards.
G: Damon Stoudamire - Fast and decent shooter.
G: Rashad McCants - Good shooter with some defensive ability.
F: Luke Walton - Versatile. Good with the ball. High BBall IQ.

*The Rest:*
G: Jeff McInnis - Decent shot and defense. Might have a hard time so deep on the bench though.
FC: Matt Bonner - Hard worker, has talent. Needs to develop. Future project.

Comments???


----------



## nffl

Tiz said:


> Comments???


bench isn't that strong but thats a good starting 5.


----------



## cpawfan

Tiz said:


> G: Jeff McInnis - Decent shot and defense. Might have a hard time so deep on the bench though.


McInnis is an awful, awful defender


----------



## thenetsfan

Sacermento Kings trade 12th pick and Matt Harpring.
for
L.A Laker's Gary Payton and and David Wesley.


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

thenetsfan said:


> Sacermento Kings trade 12th pick and Matt Harpring.
> for
> L.A Laker's Gary Payton and and David Wesley.


yup i accept!


----------



## thenetsfan

I'm looking for another Center i can offer Tyrone Lue and Mikki Moore and more players. Pm me if u think we can work out a deal


----------



## VC4MVP

Tiz said:


> Final lineup for the new and improved Seattle Supersonics.
> 
> *Starting Five:*
> PG: Jason Kidd - Mr. Triple Double. Excellent playmaker, gets everyone involved. Decent defense.
> SG: Mike Miller - Good shooter and ball handler. Length. 2001 ROY & 2006 6MOY.
> SF: Rashard Lewis - Good shooter,able to create his own shots. Decent boards. Can play in post.
> PF: Zach Randolph - Good off the boards, decent moves for a big man. Should be back to form.
> C: Nene - Big and strong.
> 
> *Bench:*
> GF: James Jones - Good shooter, can run the floor. Good boards and blocks for his size.
> FC: Reggie Evans - Splits time at PF & C. Boards, boards and boards.
> G: Damon Stoudamire - Fast and decent shooter.
> *G: Rashad McCants - Good shooter with some defensive ability.*
> F: Luke Walton - Versatile. Good with the ball. High BBall IQ.
> 
> *The Rest:*
> G: Jeff McInnis - Decent shot and defense. Might have a hard time so deep on the bench though.
> FC: Matt Bonner - Hard worker, has talent. Needs to develop. Future project.
> 
> Comments???


McCants had microfracture surgery on his knee this offseason. LOL, McIniss a good defender!!
Your strarting five is great, and ur bench is decent but a lot of ur players get injured a lot or have been injured badly before.


----------



## Vuchato

and the Denver Nuggets are now:

Kirk Hinrich/Steve Blake/Tony Delk
Quentin Richardson/Antoine Wright
Carmelo Anthony/Kirk Snyder
Carlos Boozer/Keith Van Horn
Anderson Varejao/Jason Collins/Michael Doleac

I like it, I feel it has the ability to play shut down defense, fast break, or play a half court game, depending on the situation

Defense
Hinrich
Wright
Snyder
Boozer
Collins

Fast Break
Hinrich/Blake
Richardson/Wright
Anthony/Snyder
Boozer/Van Horn
Varejao

Half Court
Hinrich/Blake
Richardson
Anthony
Boozer
Varejao

What do you think?


----------



## VC4MVP

Vuchato said:


> and the Denver Nuggets are now:
> 
> Kirk Hinrich/Steve Blake/Tony Delk
> Quentin Richardson/Antoine Wright
> Carmelo Anthony/Kirk Snyder
> Carlos Boozer/Keith Van Horn/Paul Millsap
> Anderson Varejao/Jason Collins
> 
> I like it, I feel it has the ability to play shut down defense, fast break, or play a half court game, depending on the situation
> 
> Defense
> Hinrich
> Wright
> Snyder
> Boozer
> Collins
> 
> Fast Break
> Hinrich/Blake
> Richardson/Wright
> Anthony/Snyder
> Boozer/Van Horn
> Varejao
> 
> Half Court
> Hinrich/Blake
> Richardson
> Anthony
> Boozer
> Varejao
> 
> What do you think?


I thought Millsap is a rookie? No rookies allowed in this draft. Maybe im wrong though.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

Houston Rockets are done. 

C - Nazr Mohammed, Marc Jackson
PF - Chris Wilcox, Joe Smith, Malik Allen
SF - Josh Smith, Devean George
SG - Vince Carter, Willie Green
PG - Jason Williams, Antonio Daniels, Jannero Pargo

With the exception of Mohammed, I'm looking to run, run, and run with my starters. Carter and Smith are elite level finishers on the wings and Williams can get them the ball on the break. Carter's the #1 scoring option on the team and will be relied upon for offense. Mohammed gives me size and boards and although Wilcox is still somewhat raw, he's up and coming and will bang inside. Perimeter defense is somewhat suspect, but I like my interior defense. I basically filled my bench with veterans that can either be sparkplugs, play some D, or have versatility. This team most likely won't be contending for the championship, but could sneak into the playoffs. I probably could've drafted better players (more proven ones) if I had made a few moves here and there when I should've, but oh well. It was fun. Thanks Dis for organizing the whole thing.


----------



## VC4MVP

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Houston Rockets are done.
> 
> C - Nazr Mohammed, Marc Jackson
> PF - Chris Wilcox, Joe Smith, Brian Skinner
> SF - Josh Smith, Devean George
> SG - Vince Carter, Willie Green
> PG - Jason Williams, Antonio Daniels, Jannero Pargo
> 
> With the exception of Mohammed, I'm looking to run, run, and run with my starters. Carter and Smith are elite level finishers on the wings and Williams can get them the ball on the break. Carter's the #1 scoring option on the team and will be relied upon for offense. Mohammed gives me size and boards and although Wilcox is still somewhat raw, he's up and coming and will bang inside. Perimeter defense is somewhat suspect, but I like my interior defense. I basically filled my bench with veterans that can either be sparkplugs, play some D, or have versatility. This team most likely won't be contending for the championship, but could sneak into the playoffs. I probably could've drafted better players (more proven ones) if I had made a few moves here and there when I should've, but oh well. It was fun. Thanks Dis for organizing the whole thing.


Vince Carter is a half-court player. He doesnt run the break.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

VC4MVP said:


> Vince Carter is a half-court player. He doesnt run the break.


Well then he better morph back into being the old VC and run the break. :biggrin:


----------



## Samael

My completed team Memphis:

*C* Pau Gasol (36 mins)
*PG* Chris Bosh (36 mins)
*SF* Michael Finley (30 mins)
*SG* Ben Gordon (37 mins)
*PG* Dolonte West (34 mins)

Dikembe Mutombo (11 mins)
Maurice Taylor (8 mins)
Chris Taft (5 mins)
James Singleton (16 mins)
Matt Barnes (12 mins)
Royal Ivey (10 mins)
C.J. Miles (4 mins)


----------



## VC4MVP

Samael said:


> My completed team Memphis:
> 
> *C* Pau Gasol (36 mins)
> *PG* Chris Bosh (36 mins)
> *SF* Michael Finley (30 mins)
> *SG* Ben Gordon (37 mins)
> *PG* Dolonte West (34 mins)
> 
> Dikembe Mutombo (11 mins)
> Maurice Taylor (8 mins)
> Chris Taft (5 mins)
> James Singleton (16 mins)
> Matt Barnes (12 mins)
> Royal Ivey (10 mins)
> C.J. Miles (4 mins)


Your Starting lineup=awesome
Bench=words cant describe how awful

Ur team will probably do good enough in the regular season to make the playoffs, have a decent record, but will be dead by the end of the season. Ur bench is just too bad to make u a contender.


----------



## nffl

VC4MVP said:


> Your Starting lineup=awesome
> Bench=words cant describe how awful
> 
> Ur team will probably do good enough in the regular season to make the playoffs, have a decent record, but will be dead by the end of the season. Ur bench is just too bad to make u a contender.


he's right. I mean even the Pistons have some people who come off the bench. You get one injury and you're screwed.


----------



## nffl

My final roster looks like this...

PG- Luke Ridnour/ Bob Sura/ Chucky Atkins
SG- DeShawn Stevenson/ Keyon Dooling
SF- Hedo Turkoglu/ Jalen Rose
PF- Kevin Garnett/ Tim Thomas
C- Primoz Brezec/ Tony Battie/ D.J. Mbenga

When neccasary... Sura can play the 2, Dooling can play the 1, Rose can play the 2, Turk can play the 2/maybe 4, Tim Thomas can play the 3, and Tony Battie can play the 4.

Any comments?


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

Anyone like my team?
C- Lorenzen Wright
PF- P.J Brown
SF- Peja Stojakovic
SG- Dwyane Wade
PG- Tony Parker

Reserves:
Kenny Thomas
Rasual Butler
Jarron Collins
Matt Harpring
Chuck Hayes
Orien Greene

I still have one more roster spot..open so any comments


----------



## ss03

aw man, it's my turn to pick and everyone I can think of that I'd actually consider for my team is taken

---Diss, don't do it right when you see this unless you want to, but next time you update the teams Viktor Khryapa is also missing from mine, but thats fine, just add him when you finalize everything or whatever

My team is finally full.. well the 12-man roster is, and thats all we're doing

C- DeSagana Diop
PF- Stromile Swift
SF- Paul Pierce 
SG- Kobe Bryant
PG- Andre Miller

Reserves:
Marcus Banks (6th man)
Adonal Foyle
Ronald Murray
Mark Blount
John Salmons 
Viktor Khryapa
Toni Kukoc


----------



## Kingpin66

Can one of the mods for the draft put Derek anderson for my 11th round pick...thanks in advance


----------



## Weasel

Whose turn is it?


----------



## Premier

C/PF: Andrew Bogut [32], Darko Miličić [28], Kendrick Perkins [28]
PF/SF: Vladimir Radmanović [30], David Lee [8]
SF/SG: LeBron James [38], Damien Wilkins
SG: Tony Allen [14]
PG/SG: Šarūnas Jasikevičius [28]
PG: Jason Terry [34], Jason Hart
PG/SG/SF: Julius Hodge


----------



## Weasel

Clippers:
PG: Rafer Alston / Earl Watson
G: Bruce Bowen / Jamal Crawford / Kareem Rush
F: Gerald Wallace / Stephen Jackson
PF: Chris Webber / Juwan Howard
C: Marcus Camby / Brendan Haywood / Scot Pollard


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzBdN-SbGT4"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzBdN-SbGT4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

I figured I'd put that up, since we were talking about it before. 

Pat Burke has some range.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

My team is finally complete

*C- Jeff Foster / Rafael Araujo
PF- Shawn Marion / Austin Croshere / Clifford Robinson
SF- Ron Artest/ Grant Hill
SG- Corey Maggette / Bernard Robinson
PG- Baron Davis / Smush Parker / Travis Diener*


----------



## nffl

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> Pat Burke has some range.


check this out everybody... this kills me.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VyvKCanKmOQ"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VyvKCanKmOQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## BootyKing

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzBdN-SbGT4"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VzBdN-SbGT4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> I figured I'd put that up, since we were talking about it before.
> 
> Pat Burke has some range.


We should start him this year. Hes ready.


----------



## VC4MVP

Nice team New Jazzy. This is wut my team looks like

C-Nenad Krstic/Channing Frye
PF-David West/Shareef-Abdur Rahim/Channing Frye/Malik Rose
SF-Kevin Martin/Ruben Patterson/Malik Rose
SG-Ray Allen/Trenton Hassell/Ruben Patterson/John Lucas III
PG-Deron Williams/Juan Dixon/John Lucas III

Thoughts?


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

somejewishdude said:


> check this out everybody... this kills me.
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VyvKCanKmOQ"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VyvKCanKmOQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>




haha nice find!!!


----------



## Dissonance

Matrix, pick your last 2 picks, so we can move on. Though other picks still need to be made.


----------



## Weasel

I would like to thank dissonance and the rest of the participants for a successful GM draft. :clap:


----------



## BootyKing

Weasel said:


> I would like to thank dissonance and the rest of the participants for a successful GM draft. :clap:


Id like to second that motion  :clap:


----------



## Tiz

BootyKing said:


> Id like to second that motion  :clap:



:cheers:


----------



## nffl

Tiz said:


> :cheers:


double :cheers:


----------



## Kingpin66

I agree with the above statement...good job men


----------



## cpawfan

Weasel said:


> I would like to thank dissonance and the rest of the participants for a successful GM draft. :clap:


I agree.

Now everyone should also agree that I have the best team for winning the championship this season.


----------



## ss03

First off, I'll follow suit and say thankyou Dissonance for the bothersome amouns of work you put into this that you didn't have it.

Secondly, I'll agree with Dissonance and say MAKE YOUR PICKS becuase if we never get past this stage of the draft, it'll all be pointless.


----------



## thenetsfan

Brad millar and Troy Murphy are avalible pm me if u r intrested.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

.....


----------



## THE MATRIX 31

*Cleveland Cavaliers 12 man roster*
Derek Fisher/ Eric Snow 
Joe Johnson/ Bonzi Wells/ Carlos Delfino
Loul Deng/ Jumaine Jones
Kenyon Martin/ Danny Fortson/ Lampe
Samuel Dalembert/ Jackson Vroman

*Starting Lineup:* Fisher
J. Johnson
Deng
K. Martin
Dalembert


*Sixth Man: * Bonzi Wells

*THOUGHTS?*

Versatility Lineup: Joe Johnson
Bonzi Wells
Jumaine Jones
Loul Deng
Samuel Dalembert

*Minutes Played (order from greatest 2 least:*
1. Joe Johnson
2. Loul Deng
3. Bonzi Wells
4. Derek Fisher
5. Samuel Dalembert
6. Jumaine Jones
7. Kenyon Martin
8. Jackson Vroman
9. Eric Snow
10. Danny Fortson
11. Carlos Delfino
12. Maciej Lampe


----------



## Samael

ss03 said:


> First off, I'll follow suit and say thankyou Dissonance for the bothersome amouns of work you put into this that you didn't have it.
> 
> Secondly, I'll agree with Dissonance and say MAKE YOUR PICKS becuase if we never get past this stage of the draft, it'll all be pointless.


Yes, thanks to everyone and to Dissonance for his patience. cheers!! :cheers:


----------



## Kingpin66

are we going to sim it or have a vote on the best team or something or its just done we should have one division analze what team is better in each division or have 1 on 1 tournament or something...just a thought


----------



## Dissonance

THE MATRIX 31 said:


> *Cleveland Cavaliers 12 man roster*
> Derek Fisher/ Eric Snow
> Joe Johnson/ Bonzi Wells/ Carlos Delfino
> Loul Deng/ Jumaine Jones
> Kenyon Martin/ Danny Fortson/ Lampe
> Samuel Dalembert/ Jackson Vroman
> 
> *Starting Lineup:* Fisher
> J. Johnson
> Deng
> K. Martin
> Dalembert
> 
> 
> *Sixth Man: * Bonzi Wells
> 
> *THOUGHTS?*
> 
> Versatility Lineup: Joe Johnson
> Bonzi Wells
> Jumaine Jones
> Loul Deng
> Samuel Dalembert
> 
> *Minutes Played (order from greatest 2 least:*
> 1. Joe Johnson
> 2. Loul Deng
> 3. Bonzi Wells
> 4. Derek Fisher
> 5. Samuel Dalembert
> 6. Jumaine Jones
> 7. Kenyon Martin
> 8. Jackson Vroman
> 9. Eric Snow
> 10. Danny Fortson
> 11. Carlos Delfino
> 12. Maciej Lampe



I said this before.. Delfino was picked by Washington.. Make another pick


----------



## Dissonance

Ok, turn in your rosters now. How it is posted in the pick/roster thread is how it should be. It makes it easier on me. Not the multiple positions players can play. Faster this gets done, faster, we'll do the polls for the divisions. I've slacked off a little because I really got sick of having to do everything. And even when I say to do something people hadn't done it. So, now here I am saying it again, about rosters

Ok, teams that I have rosters for (something I have wrong on it, correct me)

Boston, LA Clippers, Detroit, Golden State, Toronto, Houston, Denver, Seattle, New Orleans, Charlotte, Indiana, Dallas, and Portland


----------



## Weasel

I have Camby as my starting center.


----------



## Dissonance

Weasel said:


> I have Camby as my starting center.



Yes, you do  (I just corrected it now)


----------



## GM3

Chicago Bulls Roster:

*Bold* = Starter

PG: *Devin Harris*/Keith Bogans
SG:* JR Smith*/ Mickael Pietrus
SF: *Andres Nocioni*/Eduardo Najera/Lamond Murray
PF: *Dwight Howard*/Nick Collison/Scott Padgett
C: *Chris Kaman*/Brian Skinner


----------



## ss03

Diss, my team has all the right players, the only thing is I never saw Toni Kukoc to be a SG above all else, but rather a SF/PF, I know he like Salmon's can play more than 2 positions but I think I'll put him at PF as his main backup role because that position could use it. Just change it whenver you make a change for someone elses roster so you don't have to do a special change.

Other than that, great job with the rosters so far, thanks a lot.


----------



## Kingpin66

Miami Heat Roster

C-Alonzo Mourning
PF-Dirk Nowitzki
SF-Andre Igoudala
SG-Larry Hughes
PG-Speedy Claxton

Bench
PG-Bobby Jackson
SG-Derek Anderson
SG-Dorell Wright
SF-Joey Graham
PF-Wayne Simien
C-Andrew Bynum
C-Antonio Davis


----------



## Seuss

Joe, do I need 12 guys? I can't think of anyone that hasn't already
been taken. Can't I just give the 11th and 12th man two minutes each and
have no production from them? I probable wouldn't even play the 11th and 12th
guys.


----------



## VC4MVP

Dr.Seuss said:


> Joe, do I need 12 guys? I can't think of anyone that hasn't already
> been taken. Can't I just give the 11th and 12th man two minutes each and
> have no production from them? I probable wouldn't even play the 11th and 12th
> guys.


Just use nba.com and use control f in the players selected thread. Look at the players in the league, there have been a bunch not picked. Just pick any1!! Mateen Cleaves? John Thomas? anybody.


----------



## Seuss

Ok, I'll take Cleeves and Thomas.

My roster will look like this

PG - Mike Bibby
SG - Brent Barry
SF - Tracy McGrady
PF - Ben Wallace
C - Zyndrunas Ilquaskas

Reserves:
pf/c Hakim Warrick
g Dahntay Jones
pg Jamaal Tinsley
p/f Kelvin cato
sf/g John Thomas
pg/g Mateen Cleeves


----------



## BootyKing

C - Kurt Thomas / Francisco Elson
PF - Jermain O'Neal / Sean May / Walter McCarty
SF - Danny Granger / Trevor Ariza 
SG - Jason Richardson / Adiran Griffin 
PG - Jameer Nelson / Jarret Jack / Keith Mcleod

Woop


----------



## ZÆ

Dr.Seuss said:


> Ok, I'll take Cleeves and Thomas.
> 
> My roster will look like this
> 
> PG - Mike Bibby
> SG - Brent Barry
> SF - Tracy McGrady
> PF - Ben Wallace
> C - Zyndrunas Ilquaskas
> 
> Reserves:
> pf/c Hakim Warrick
> g Dahntay Jones
> pg Jamaal Tinsley
> p/f Kelvin cato
> *sf/g John Thomas*
> pg/g Mateen Cleeves


John Thomas is a C/PF


----------



## Seuss

ZÆ said:


> John Thomas is a C/PF



Doesn't really matter. If we get to decide who gets how many minutes he 
probable wouldn't play.


----------



## cpawfan

cpawfan said:


> I'm one player away from having a complete team. Here is what I have so far
> 
> Starters
> C: Joel Przybilla
> PF: Tim Duncan
> SF: Tayshaun Prince
> SG: Manu Ginobili
> PG: Sam Cassell
> 
> Bench
> 6th man - PF/SF: Antoine Walker
> 7th man - PG/SG: Damon Jones
> 8th man - SG/SF: Greg Buckner
> 9th man - PF/C: Brian Cook
> 10th man - SF/SG: Carlos Delfino
> 11th man - PF/C: Ronny Turiaf
> 
> Weaknesses: Not a lot of interior size off the bench and Damon isn't a pure PG off the bench. Durability of Duncan, Przybilla and Ginobili is a concern.
> 
> Strengths: Solid team defense. Duncan is one of the best players in the game. Cassell and Ginobili are clutch. Walker off the bench is able to operate as the primary ball handler to allow Jones to spot up. Buckner allows the bench to continue to play defense.
> 
> Outlook: This team was built to win it all now and I believe it has a very good shot to do that.



Diss, here is my roster


----------



## Pejavlade

Nice roster Cpawfan.


----------



## Dissonance

cpawfan said:


> Diss, here is my roster



Yeah, I wanted it lined up so I didn't have to guess where your back ups would go, and have it wrong. Especially, not knowing where people want the players that play multiple positions at. I just need em in one spot.

I'm just gonna guess since a lot still havent sent it to me. One even hasnt repicked since he took Delfino, who you picked a while ago.


----------



## Dissonance

Rosters are completed. I just went through, and did the ones myself. I left the rosters of the teams who needed to make picks blank. I just want to get through this. If you need me to make any changes, let me know, because I can't read minds on where you want someone that plays multiple positions at. I only put them in one spot.

Anyway...I'm about to make the first poll for the Atlantic Division. Should we have it so anyone can vote or just the GMs? . It was really suppose to be just the GMs, but I think not everyone will vote, and it also gives others a chance to show what they think. Input needed right away. 

And I'm just copying Tiz' rules that he suggested and adjusting them in the first post along with the rosters for that division


----------



## Dissonance

Since no one is saying anything. **** it. I'll make it open to all.


----------



## Weasel

Dissonance19 said:


> Rosters are completed. I just went through, and did the ones myself. I left the rosters of the teams who needed to make picks blank. I just want to get through this. If you need me to make any changes, let me know, because I can't read minds on where you want someone that plays multiple positions at. I only put them in one spot.
> 
> Anyway...I'm about to make the first poll for the Atlantic Division. Should we have it so anyone can vote or just the GMs? . It was really suppose to be just the GMs, but I think not everyone will vote, and it also gives others a chance to show what they think. Input needed right away.
> 
> And I'm just copying Tiz' rules that he suggested and adjusting them in the first post along with the rosters for that division



Sounds good to me. Possibly adding that you can't vote for yourself in the voting process.


----------



## Dissonance

Weasel said:


> Sounds good to me. Possibly adding that you can't vote for yourself in the voting process.



Yeah, you can't vote for your own division. That was in there before.


----------



## ss03

You've already made it open to all, but that's the right call because a lot of GM's are busy or have dissapeared, and 5 or so GM's won't be able to vote per divison either, I'd say about 15 votes would be made if it were just GM's. Also, perhaps we should make them more than 24 hours? OR atleast the first one because people won't see it right away, its up to you though. We could also add "Voting Open to All" or something in the thread title because people may avoid it thinking its participants only. Just a few things I was thinking, good to see its finally moving along after than long hiatus.


----------



## Premier

Premier said:


> C/PF: Andrew Bogut [32], Darko Miličić [28], Kendrick Perkins [28]
> PF/SF: Vladimir Radmanović [30], David Lee [8]
> SF/SG: LeBron James [38], Damien Wilkins
> SG: Tony Allen [14]
> PG/SG: Šarūnas Jasikevičius [28]
> PG: Jason Terry [34], Jason Hart
> PG/SG/SF: Julius Hodge


Bogut | Perkins
Radmanović | Miličić
James | Lee | Wilkins
Jasikevičius | Allen | Hodge
Terry | Hart


----------



## Dissonance

> C/PF: Andrew Bogut [32], Darko Miličić [28], Kendrick Perkins [28]
> PF/SF: Vladimir Radmanović [30], David Lee [8]
> SF/SG: LeBron James [38], Damien Wilkins
> SG: Tony Allen [14]
> PG/SG: Šarūnas Jasikevičius [28]
> PG: Jason Terry [34], Jason Hart
> PG/SG/SF: Julius Hodge



That's right. The way you had it there confused me. I'll change it. I don't think it would've made much of a difference. You're more than likely in the playoffs.


----------



## Seuss

Joe, can you put Kelvin at backup C? 

Thanks.


----------



## Dissonance

Looking at the latest votes, this is how the playoffs would stand. Of course, tie breakers may have to determine some seeds. I don't see any real injustice to where we can't go by votes for seedings. Unless, something dramatic happens later.





Washington 16
Detroit 13
Toronto 13 [2 extra votes were written in]
Chicago 9
Boston Celtics 8
New York 5
Miami 4
Orlando 2
Indiana 2
Atlanta 1


----------



## Seuss

When do they vote for the Pacific?


=)


----------



## Dissonance

Dr.Seuss said:


> When do they vote for the Pacific?
> 
> 
> =)



Hm..the ones end tomorrow so I should them up at the time it says. I'll post the Northwest tonight after 9:44 when Atlantic one closes


----------



## Dissonance

I'm getting sick to death every plan we come up with, ends up having a major flaw from deterimining playoff teams.

I ask people their opinions. Which I do just to see if it's good or not, or if there is a better way. People just say it's a good idea to say it's a good idea. And I try to make it so it's fair, by asking what you guys want. No one seems to know without creating more threads than I want to.


SOMEONE come up with better system or plan or I will just go by votes from the division.


----------



## VC4MVP

Dissonance19 said:


> I'm getting sick to death every plan we come up with, ends up having a major flaw from deterimining playoff teams.
> 
> I ask people their opinions. Which I do just to see if it's good or not, or if there is a better way. People just say it's a good idea to say it's a good idea. And I try to make it so it's fair, by asking what you guys want. No one seems to know without creating more threads than I want to.
> 
> 
> SOMEONE come up with better system or plan or I will just go by votes from the division.


Diss, do the first system we had, except, once the first team gets 10 votes, the next best 4 get the next 4 seeds. If 5 teams didnt get votes, than just do write ins from then on, with the first to 5 or 10 getting the next spot in line. Thoughts?


----------



## Dissonance

If New Orleans, and Portland have 7 votes still by 6:54, we will need a tie breaker. So, the first 3 people to say who they think is the better team, will help determine the 2nd seed in the Western Conf.


----------



## cpawfan

Sorry Dis, but I'm saying Hornets


----------



## Seuss

pORTLAND.


----------



## Dissonance

I made this announcement in 2 threads. Southwest poll. But it's 1-1 now.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Hey sorry I haven't been around that much. I should've checked this thread more often. Anyway we can't still make trades correct?


----------



## Dissonance

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Hey sorry I haven't been around that much. I should've checked this thread more often. Anyway we can't still make trades correct?


We sure coulda used your votes for the other divisions

But yeah, no trades, that was over with a while ago. That would just screw with the voting process that has begun. Next, is playoff determination for the Eastern/Western Conf teams who didnt win the division. Though, someone needs to break the tie of New Orleans/Portland for that 2nd seed already,


----------



## VC4MVP

O i didnt realize i could vote for the tiebreaker. New Orleans.


----------



## Dissonance

BOOOOO!

ok. New Oreans it is.


----------

